#ubuntu-es 2011-07-25
<raff> hola
<carber> hola raff
<Guest85642> estoy haciendo un video para youtube
<carber> que bien por ti
<Guest85642> XD
<carber> pero de que?
<carber> porno?
<Guest85642> del uso de pspirc
<carber> aaaaaaaaa
<Guest85642> XD
<carber> y quieres que te ayude en algo
<Guest85642> ya lo haz hecho
<carber> solo una vez
<carber> adios a todos
<Xago> no puedo imprimir con una impresora atachada a un PC linux con Suse
<Xago> desde mi laptop con ubuntu....pq?
<Xago> nunca conecta :(
<Xago> instalé hplip...y tampoco
<Xago> alguna idea de qué hacer?
<dimitruss> exite una sala para java?
<eliricci> hola , yo estoy bien
<eliricci> estas conectado yo estoy esperando el llamado de mi cuñada Noelia
<eliricci> bueno me voy a descansar mañana sera otro dia te amo mucho , voy a estudiar porque ya lo tenia planeado tomalo bien despues  contame como segue todo . teeeeeee amoooooooo
<eliricci> besoooooos amor
<guampa> ??
<sianhulo> ¿alguno conoce algun programa para hacer una copia de seguridad de las aplicaciones instaladas(algo a lo aptoncd y mintbackup?
<guampa> si solamente queres hacer un backup de la lista de aplicaciones podes usar "dpkg --get-selections"
<sianhulo> no, descargo a 10bps, asi que necesito el backup de las aplicaciones como tal
<sianhulo> ademas de que esas aplicaciones las usare en por lo menos 5 equipos
<guampa> sino remastersys, lo use para hacer un dvd instalable de un ubuntu una vez
<sianhulo> ¿dices que crea una imagen con todo lo instalado?si es asi, tampoco me sirve, unity en esta computadora da muchos problemas asi que tendre que migrar a 10.10 para salir de los problemas
<guampa> :/
<guampa> si, este crea una imagen con todo lo instalado
<guampa> podes usar --get-selections y bajar todos los .deb en una computadora con mejor conexion sino
<sianhulo> el problema es que aptoncd no me los restaura(cre pero me da problemas para restaurar) y mintbackup no lo puedo instalar
<sianhulo> no he encontrado ninguno mas por el estilo
<guampa> tal vez lo mejor sea bajarte todo en una mejor conexion, ponerlo en almacenamiento removible y desde ahi instalar en cada maquina
<devillacrespoyca> alguno sabe si es posible instalar un paquete con otro nombre?
<eliricci> hola amor  estaba leyendo un poco de historia
<eliricci> que haces mi amor
<eliricci> yo ore porque me duele el cuerpo
<eliricci> me duele la pierna izquierda , tengo un raspon  pero no tengo ningun moreton
<eliricci> para sepan la comunidad hoy tuve un asidente
<brian-99> Hola
<jmanuel_cool> para quienes no hallan visto HOME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWRHxh6XepM
<brian-99> Hola
<brian-99> quiero instalar ubuntu 10.10 pero no inicia la instalacion al boot
<brian-99> se queda un _ (guion bajo blanco) parpadeando
<debsan_> brian-99, chequeaste que esté bien quemado el Cd ?
<brian-99> es desde un USB, y si, lo probe varias veces.
<brian-99> el .iso lo instale con unetbooting y luego con el creadir de arranque, pero lo mismo el guion bajo parpadeando
<capitancar> buena alguien por ahu que me ayude com unas 50 fotos yq uiero reducirlas pero con el gimp tardaria mucho tiempo tratando de hacerlo ya que me toce hacer una por una
<capitancar> se ra que conocen otro programa para hacerlo
<capitancar> alguien por ahy
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> sigo probando instalar ubuntu 10.10
<Vianstak> brian-99==> y por que no el 11.4?
<brian-99> estoy desde 11.04
<brian-99> pero tengo un problema con ATI
<brian-99> y me recomendaron instalar 10.10
<brian-99> para solucionarlo
<Vianstak> aaaah ok
<Vianstak> y si va?
<brian-99> pero no logro instalarlo :S
<Vianstak> uuh
<brian-99> no :S
<Vianstak> por lo mismo?
<brian-99> no, aun no puedo instalar 10.10
<brian-99> para ver si funciona bien la grafica
<Vianstak> changos monos y gorilas
<brian-99> pongo el pendrive donde tengo el ubuntu 10.10 lo pongo a iniciar, y se queda un guion bajo blanco parpadeando nomas
<Vianstak> usaste algun programa para la usb
<Vianstak> ?
<brian-99> para instalarle el ubuntu al pendrive utilize primero probe con UNETBOOTING y luego con el creador de discos incluido en ubuntu
<brian-99> ambos hacen lo mismo
<Vianstak> si
<Vianstak> pues esta raro
<brian-99> si, ahora estoy descargando la imagen de ubuntu alternativa para probar
<brian-99> de todos modos nose que sucede que no puedo poner en el usb la imagen de 11.04
<brian-99> anteriormente desde windows hice el pendrive para instalar
<brian-99> el 11.04 y funciona perfectamente
<brian-99> nose porque no puedo poner la imagen en el pendrive
<Vianstak> deben ser las verciones tal ves el bios no reconoce la que hace linux y sea por eso
<Vianstak> ya no tienes win2?
<brian-99> no
<brian-99> lo elimine
<Vianstak> changos monos y gorilas
<brian-99> jajaja
<Vianstak> xD
<brian-99> cielos xD
<Vianstak> x)
<brian-99> mi pendrive solo me permite formatearlo en FAT
<brian-99> no me deja formatearlo en ext3 o ext4
<brian-99> :S
<Vianstak> ni con la utilidad de discos de ubuntu?
<brian-99> ni con ella
<brian-99> :S
<brian-99> me da error
<Vianstak> si que esta raro
<Vianstak> dejame preguntar por ahi
<brian-99> si, solo FAT puedo formatear y EXT2
<brian-99> los otros EXT3 y EXT4 me da error..
 * iUs3r hol -a
<fosco_> buenas
<red-tag> Hola, alguien puede ayudar con instalación de drbd en server 10_04?
<red-tag> He instalado con apt-get pero al iniciar el servicio no se encuentra el module drbd
<Infernet> red-tag: cual es el mensaje de error q te pone?
<brian_> Hola
<brian_> acabo de poder instalar ubuntu 10.10
<brian_> :D
<brian_> estoy contentisimo
<Infernet> :)
<berarma> brian_: sabes que está disponible la 11.04 desde abril?
<brian_> sisi
<brian_> la tenia instalado
<brian_> pero me iba fatal el video
<brian_> me funciona muchisimo mejor el 10.10, me lo recomendaron en un foro de ubuntu
<brian_> aun no puedo cambiar la frecuencia a mas de 60hz
<berarma> qué foro?
<brian_> ubuntu-es
<brian_> hay un tema especifico para ATI
<brian_> y se recomienda a todos los usuarios de ATI usar ubuntu 10.10
<berarma> ideal para que el soporte de ATI no mejore
<brian_> bueno.. realmente veo una gran diferencia en esta version
<brian_> segun dice en el 11.10 se mejora..
<Infernet> berarma: mientras los drivers sigan siendo privativos...
<Infernet> NVIDIA va por el mismo camino, y se nota mucho en 11.04
<brian_> me funciona muchisimo mejor
<berarma> brian_: con el escritorio clásico te iba mal?
<brian_> 11.04 recien instaladito, andaba mal
<brian_> no tengo conocimientos para tunearlo
<brian_> ver un video en youtube iba muy mal
<berarma> ->escritorio clásico
<brian_> cambiar de ventanas con alt+tab.. pesimo
<brian_> ahora estoy usando esta y va genial
<brian_> todavia no puedo poner mas de 60hz y es molesto, pero al menos va mas fluido todo
<brian_> ya instale las actualizaciones
<brian_> :D
<brian_> solo tengo el firefox en ingles :S
<brian_> que significa repositorios?
<Helmet2> Son como.........supositorios.
<brian_> pero a ver, hay varios sitios para instalar aplicaciones cierto?
<brian_> uno es el centro de soft. y hay otro mas completo lei?
<fosco_> brian_, los repositorios son las direcciones de internet q contienen paquetes instalables
<fosco_> esos paquetes se pueden instalar de muchas maneras, centro de software, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude...
<fosco_> pero el resultado es el mismo uses el programa q uses
<brian_> ahh
<brian_> osea entonces cuando descargo un archivo .deb es un repositorio?
<fosco_> el archivo .deb es un paquete
<fosco_> y está alojado habitualmente en un repositorio
<brian_> ahhm ok
<brian_> bueno gracias :)
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<wicope> hola
<wicope> buenas
<Infernet> hola
<wicope> pregunta ¿Cómo puedo con el find expluir un directorio en la búsqueda?
<Infernet> find . -path './directorio a excluir'
<pablohn> hola a todos
<Infernet> hola
<pablohn> no consigo configurar el grub2 para que no me aparezcan ciertas entradas
<pablohn> el grub-customizer no me detecta un SO que quiero tener en la lista
<fosco_> pablohn, que entradas quieres esconder?
<pablohn> tengo el boot compartido, e instalado Ubuntu e OpenSuse
<pablohn> quiero agregar la de OpenSuse y esconder los arranques de Ubuntu que me genera con el kernel de OpenSuse
<fosco_> para agregar los que no aparecen: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<fosco_> para eliminar o esconder entradas yo uso startupmanager, otra manera es desinstalar los kernels que no quieres q aparezcan
<wicope> Infernet: hola, gracias por contestar .. quiero excluir el /home .. y bueno algo me falla: find . -path './home' / -group usuario -name "*" -exec ls {} \;
<pablohn> fosco_, no quiero desinstalarlos, quiero que Ubuntu no me arranque con los de OpenSuse :)
<fosco_> startupmanager
<Infernet> wicope: find . -path './home' -prune -o -name "ejemplo" -print
<Infernet> tengo q salir, vuelvo en un rato
<wicope> Infernet: muchas gracias, si va, si funciona ¡;)
<Infernet> por nada
<pablohn> que cosa mas rara, acabo de instalar el paquete grub2
<pablohn> pero hasta ahora he estado utilizando grub2
<pablohn> ¿como puede ser eso?
<pablohn> fosco_, con el startupmanager no puedo esconder las entradas
<pablohn> ya lo he solucionado ^^
<sandra_> Hola, ¿Como hago para cambiar la contraseña de mi Ubuntu? Muchas gracias
<fosco_> sandra_, sistema - administracion - usuarios y grupos
<sandra_> Mil gracias fosco!
<fosco_> de nada
<brian_> Hola
<brian_> como instalo una actualizacion?
<brian_> Ubuntu (Lucid, Maverick, Natty): emesene 2.11.4 is in natty-updates repository.
<brian_> Or you can just add this ppa to your software sources: ppa:emesene-team/emesene-stable (2.11.5)
<brian_> no entiendo que tengo que hacer :S
<Tiffon> nas
<exio4> Buenas!
<Xriveryk> Buenos dias... quiero cambiar el idioma de mi sistema ubuntu 11.04  a español y hago lo posible pero los panes y sus listas me siguen saliendo en ingles como puedo hacer??
<Thedemon007> Holas
<exio4> buenas Thedemon007 .. jaja
<Thedemon007> cual es el archivo de log de update manager?
<Xriveryk> Buenos dias... quiero cambiar el idioma de mi sistema ubuntu 11.04  a español y hago lo posible pero los panes y sus listas me siguen saliendo en ingles como puedo hacer??
<dannyLopez> Xriveryk: que locale tienes?
<xangua> Xriveryk: soporte de idiomas- instalas el español
<Infernet> Xriveryk: el soporte de idiomas lo encontras en configuracion de sistema, en el icono de apagado
<Xriveryk> si eso ya lo hice y no pasa nada...
<Infernet> Xriveryk: aplicar a todo el sistema
<Xriveryk> dice language for menus and windows y trato de seleccionar español castellano  le doy apply system-wide y no pasa nada
<Infernet> Xriveryk: es necesario q reinicies, cuando reinicias y aparece la pantalla de inicio de ubuntu, abajo tenes la posibilidad de elegir Español
<Xriveryk> ok ya vuelvo mirare
<xangua> basta con reiniciar la sesion no la compu
<xangua> .......  se fue
<Xriveryk> Infernet, gracias si me sirvio )
<Infernet> :)
<[4]nDr01D> buen dia
<Infernet> hola
<[4]nDr01D> hola Infernet xD lindo nick jeje
<Infernet> jajaj, gracias...
<[4]nDr01D> te gusta el fernandito eh?
<[4]nDr01D> D
<[4]nDr01D> :D
<Infernet> demasiado
<[4]nDr01D> esta bueno porque no da resaca como otras bebidas
<dannyLopez> [4]nDr01D:  hola como estas?
<[4]nDr01D> hola dannyLopez
<Infernet> es cierto...100% digestional :P
<dannyLopez> podemos ir al ot?
<[4]nDr01D> buen dia
<[4]nDr01D> que es eso dannyLopez?
<dannyLopez> !ot [4]nDr01D
<kubot> [4]nDr01D: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<eliricci> Hola mi amor
<[4]nDr01D> no dannyLopez en realidad entre para hacer una pregunta...
<eliricci> a qui
<[4]nDr01D> pero bueno no somos maquinas...
<dannyLopez> es que quiero hacerte una pregunta acerca de android
<[4]nDr01D> :S ademas no estabamos hablando de nada malo xD
<[4]nDr01D> bueno la pregunta
<[4]nDr01D> alguien sabe de algun programa para previsualizar plyomouth themes?
<eliricci> Ivan teeeeeee amoooooooo mi cielo , soy muy feliz cuando estas conmigo
<Infernet> [4]nDr01D: plymouth-preview
<[4]nDr01D> O_O
<[4]nDr01D> eso tampoco esta relacionado con el canal xD
<[4]nDr01D> gracias Infernet
<Infernet> [4]nDr01D: creditos a San Google
<[4]nDr01D> estoy haciendo un remake de ubuntu customizado
<Infernet> :P
<[4]nDr01D> jajaja nah a vos tambien
<fosco_> [4]nDr01D: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/plymouth-manager-simple-tool-to-change-splash-screen-themes.html
<Infernet> uf...suena lindo
<eliricci> No se prenguntale a mimecar .
<[4]nDr01D> creditos al fernet tambien porque este finde reconmemoramos el dia del amigo en una paz y diversion pocas veces vistas
<Infernet> jejejej
<[4]nDr01D> =)
<Infernet> y si es b*anca mejor
<Infernet> ;)
<[4]nDr01D> d una xD
<Infernet> :P
<[4]nDr01D> el c4pr1 apesta
<Infernet> mucho
<eliricci> para que te explique la respuesta que necesitas, la solucion la encontraras besooos y suerte
<[4]nDr01D> fosco_ gracias!
<[4]nDr01D> hasta encontre un tuto de plymouth scripting
<[4]nDr01D> todo gracias a ustedes :D
<[4]nDr01D> les debo mi primer proyecto de la facultad
<imnick> hola chicos. estoy intentando compartir una conexion wireless con otro ordenador mediante wireless ad-hoc
<imnick> el escenario es el siguiente:
<[4]nDr01D> nota: tuve que tipear la direccion que me pasaste en su totalidad porq no estoy en una pc fisica con ubuntu :P
<fosco_> si lo llego a saber te la paso acortada
<fosco_> :)
<[4]nDr01D> fosco_ nah hice algo smarter :P
<[4]nDr01D> entre al link de descarga
<[4]nDr01D> y copie directamente esa opcion
<Crashbit> goo.gl
<Crashbit> :-)
<imnick> woops
<imnick> me cai :)
<imnick> os llego lo que escribi?
<imnick> para evitar repastear el tocho
<fosco_> <imnick> el escenario es el siguiente: <- esto fue lo ultimo
<imnick> vale, pego un tocho
<imnick> <imnick> pc1 conectado a una red wireless mediante wlan1 y compartiendo via adhoc mediante wlan0
<imnick> <imnick> pc2 conectado con pc1 mediante su unica interfaz wireless wlan0
<imnick> <imnick> la conexion adhoc la he establecido correctamente
<imnick> <imnick> y he intentado compartir la conexion haciendo uso de este tutorial http://jwalanta.blogspot.com/2010/02/internet-connection-sharing-ics-in.html
<imnick> <imnick> no obstante, cuando realizo ping a google desde pc2 obtengo port unreachable
<[4]nDr01D> y luego se bajo el telon
<xangua> !pegar | imnick
<kubot> imnick: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<[4]nDr01D> le metieron quiet bann >_<
<[4]nDr01D> che no puedo ver el tema que hice
<[4]nDr01D> no obstante... lo probe en el booteo y anda
<[4]nDr01D> :S
<imnick> me aguanto los que le iba a decir al bot
<imnick> porque me ganaría otro ban por lenguaje malsonante
<imnick> lo que queria pegar era mi pregunta, no ninguna salida de texto de nada
<imnick> <imnick> pc1 conectado a una red wireless mediante wlan1 y compartiendo via adhoc mediante wlan0
<imnick> <imnick> pc2 conectado con pc1 mediante su unica interfaz wireless wlan0
<imnick> <imnick> la conexion adhoc la he establecido correctamente
<imnick> <imnick> y he intentado compartir la conexion haciendo uso de este tutorial http://jwalanta.blogspot.com/2010/02/internet-connection-sharing-ics-in.html
<imnick> <imnick> no obstante, cuando realizo ping a google desde pc2 obtengo port unreachable
<imnick> <imnick> ¿puede estar afectando el widget de network-manager?
<xangua> grr
<[4]nDr01D> es porque esta mal la conexion de internet
<[4]nDr01D> has hecho ping a la otra pc?
<imnick> si
<Infernet> me juego q es la comunicacion entre pc1 y pc2...es decir wlan0
<imnick> responde ping, lo que es adhoc funciona bien
<[4]nDr01D> el problema es la conexion compartida a inernet
<[4]nDr01D> porque si ''ves'' los archivos de la otra pc, lo unico que te falta es internet solamente
<imnick> http://pastebin.com/WNVYswnN
<imnick> aqui muestro desde pc1 como puedo hacer ping a pc2
<[4]nDr01D> obviamente que vas a ''ver'' solo lo que estas compartiendo
<imnick> igualmente desde pc2 se puede hacer ping a pc1
<erAbuelo> activaste nat para pc2 ?
<imnick> root@kai:~# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan1 -j MASQUERADE
<Infernet> mm
<[4]nDr01D> imnick entonces lo dicho: tu unico problema es la conexion compartida a internet
<imnick> root@kai:~# echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<imnick> y tambien
<imnick> root@kai:~# iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -j TTL --ttl-inc 1
<red-tag> Infernet perdón. He tenido que atender una urgéncia
<Infernet> red-tag: ? no entiendo
<imnick> pero lo último no creo que afecte, no parece que ZON (el ISP) tenga restricciónn de profundidad de TTL
<imnick> erAbuelo, con la primera respuesta que te di, ¿esta bien configurado nat para pc2?
<imnick> todo esto lo he hecho en pc
<red-tag> al ejecutar /etc/init.d/drbd start sale el aviso: Can not load the drbd module
<imnick> perdon, todo esto lo he hecho en pc1
<Infernet> imnick: y resetear el wireless?
<Infernet> probaste?
<erAbuelo> la salida a inet es por wlan1 ?
<[4]nDr01D> Infernet de nada le sirve xD no l carga el modulo de direccionamiento
<imnick> exacto, erAbuelo
<[4]nDr01D> imnick proba cambiando la mascara de subred por otra
<imnick> los dos estan en 255.255.255.0
<[4]nDr01D> yo hice eso y tengo la misma red y tenia el mismo problema
<imnick> ok, la amplio?
<[4]nDr01D> a una de las dos metele 255.0.0.0
<[4]nDr01D> preferentemente al pc2
<imnick> por cierto chicos, he encontrado unas rutas raras a 10. noseque en mi iptables
<imnick> no se si es eso lo que me estará fastidiando, ya que no se de donde ha salido
<imnick> http://pastebin.com/cKinJp2v
<[4]nDr01D> eso solamente es una bengala que tira el wlan
<erAbuelo> menudo cristo tienes ahi montado xD
<[4]nDr01D> para saber constantemente si ambos equipos estan o no presentes
<imnick> he amplicado la mascara y sigue fallando
<imnick> erAbuelo, hago una limpieza?
<erAbuelo> yo lo haria
<[4]nDr01D> lo raro es por que no carga el modulo de redireccion
<[4]nDr01D> :/
<[4]nDr01D> imnick por casualidad en alguna de las 2 pc's tenes un usb wireless?
<imnick> si, [4]nDr01D, pero no te preocupes
<[4]nDr01D> j
<[4]nDr01D> je
<imnick> una vez flusheadas las iptables, la conexion se establece correctamente
<imnick> final feliz, muchas gracias :)
<[4]nDr01D> imnick trae una utilidad'
<[4]nDr01D> prque configurandolo como ap tenes red e internet
<[4]nDr01D> :D
<imnick> [4]nDr01D, es un alfa wireless, pero no trae drivers para linux
<[4]nDr01D> el mio tampoco
<[4]nDr01D> :S
<[4]nDr01D> y tengo un encore
<[4]nDr01D> no puedo ponerlo como ap en la pc principal
<imnick> que drivers tiene?
<[4]nDr01D> tengo que andar usando wndows xp para que la red funcione u.u
<erAbuelo> ??
<[4]nDr01D> el modelo quieren saber?
<erAbuelo> por ejemplo
<erAbuelo> me extraña que tenga soporte para xp y no para linux
<[4]nDr01D> erAbuelo lo tiene
<[4]nDr01D> hasta enciend
<imnick> [4]nDr01D, el chipset
<[4]nDr01D> imnick ah te va el chipse
<[4]nDr01D> pera que lo desarmo
<[4]nDr01D> :D
<imnick> no no
<imnick> donde vas, quietoo
<[4]nDr01D> jaja
<imnick> conectalo y haz un dmesg | tail, a ver que te tira
<[4]nDr01D> http://encore-la.com.ar/frameset_prod.html
<[4]nDr01D> ese es
<imnick> es... cual?
<[4]nDr01D> ah ya saque el chip
<[4]nDr01D> RTL8187B
<imnick> bien
<[4]nDr01D> realtek si no me equivoco
<imnick> vale, ahora a lo siguiente, he entendido tu escenario solo por encima, pero me gustaría entenderlo mejor
<imnick> ¿podrías volvermelo a describir?
<[4]nDr01D> imnick tengo esa pc principal conectada ethernet al modem.. y el usb le suministra red a mi notebook
<imnick> entonces, pc1 conectado via eth0 a una conexion ppoe (supongo)
<[4]nDr01D> via eth0 al modem adsl
<imnick> por otra parte, pc1 tambien dispone de una interfaz wlan0 (supongo el nombre) para dar cobertura via ICS a pc2
<imnick> vamos, lo que acabo de hacer yo ahora mismo
<[4]nDr01D> mi interfaz wlan0 seria ese usb citado
<[4]nDr01D> supones bien :D
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Infernet> hola
<[4]nDr01D> imnick ya vuelvo
<[4]nDr01D> reinicio y entro en linux
<imnick> ok, nombrame cuando vuelvas
<[4]nDr01D> asi podemos configurarla
<[4]nDr01D> reingreso con el mismo nick
<[4]nDr01D> :P
<imnick> ok, nombrame cuando vuelvas :)
<[4]nDr01D> okey imnick
<wicope> adios
<Thedemon007> tengo ubuntu 10.10 d 64 bits y tengo problemas para actulizar
<wicope> Thedemon007: !detalles
<tfhyphtr> hola, alguien usa virtualbox?
<Infernet> Thedemon007: especificamente cual es el problema?
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651815/
<Thedemon007> mm veran primero anteriormente intente actualizar d un
<wicope> tfhyphtr: hola que pasa, yo no lo uso, pero ¿Qué pasa si lo uso?
<Thedemon007> cd d ubuntu server 11.04
<tfhyphtr> wicope, es por una duda/curiosidad que tengo
<Thedemon007> no lo concluio pero el modifico los repositorios y los coloco todos a natty
<Thedemon007> mm me dio unos errores
<Thedemon007> pero el programa hace
<tfhyphtr> cuando inicio una MV determinada (pero no las otras) mi maquina huesped abre ciertos puertos UDP arbitrarios
<Thedemon007> una copia de el archivo de repositorio asi que lo puse como estaba pero igual
<Thedemon007> no puedo actualizar con los repos
<Thedemon007> de marveric
<Thedemon007> dice que algunos paquetes rotos bla bla mas o menos lo mismo del paste
<wicope> tfhyphtr: "UDP arbitrarios" ¿Con que programa los ves?, ¿Cúal es tu inquietud?
<Infernet> Thedemon007: podrias copiar los repositorios q tenes y pegarlos en un pastebin?
<[4]Dr01D> imnick, aca estoy desde linux
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.com/6gj623Zc Infernet
<tfhyphtr> wicope, los veo con "netstat -lpu" me gustaria saber por que ocurre y  que implicaciones representa en cuando a seguridad/privacidad
<Thedemon007> horita estoy intentado update d nuevo
<king313> [4]Dr01D, te respondo desde aqui vale?
<Thedemon007> hice algunas actulizaciones con el gestor de paquetes
<[4]Dr01D> king313, vale
<king313> que la otra sesion es en el pc1 que esta conectado directamente a internet, y ese no lo estoy usando
<Thedemon007> con esos repos d natty
<Thedemon007> intento update desd un iso server d natty
<Thedemon007> montado
<wicope> tfhyphtr: bueno yo lo veo con EtherApe y si es inquietante el tema de la privacidad
<[4]Dr01D> bueno king313 dime tu que debo hacer
<Infernet> Thedemon007: lo q intentas hacer es upgradear 10.10 a 11.04?
<Thedemon007> tengo una iso de natty d escritorio tamb
<king313> lo primero, [4]Dr01D, dime que problema tienes
<Thedemon007> lo que intento hacer es actualizar como sea es decir si vuelvo a los repos de antes
<Thedemon007> no puedo ! da errores
<[4]Dr01D> directamente no hay red inalambrica king313
<tfhyphtr> wicope, cuando le envio cualquier cosa con netcat a esos puertos, se cierran solos, realmente es inquietante XD
<Infernet> Thedemon007: proba esto: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thedemon007> con la d escritorio no c porq la boteo desd usb y no me sale opcion para actualizar
<Infernet> y decime si te pone el error del paste
<[4]Dr01D> aunque el dispositivo esta en funcionamiento king313  porque esta con su luz encendida y eso solo ocurre cuando lo reconoce el sistema y esta listo
<king313> [4]Dr01D, intenta seguir los pasos de este manual
<king313> y cuando acabes, vemos en que situacion te encuentras
<king313> http://jwalanta.blogspot.com/2010/02/internet-connection-sharing-ics-in.html
<king313> [4]Dr01D, pero tienes la wlan del usb, no?
<Thedemon007> ja dice q 1gb d updates !!
<Thedemon007> Infernet, Necesito descargar 974MB de archivos.
<[4]Dr01D> king313, a que te refieres?
<Infernet> Thedemon007: bueno descargalos ;)
<Thedemon007> pero es que ps no entrara en conflicto son los repos d natty
<[4]Dr01D> king313, ahi mande por query lo que sale en el iwconfig
<wicope> tfhyphtr: http://pastebin.com/JM7C4KdB es lo que tengo, lo de enviar cosa con netcat a esos puertos y que se cierran solos puede ser realmente es inquietante .. no lo se.. no lov ví. En mi caso mira el pastebin no creo que ninguno sea extraño, ponme alguno extraño que lo vea y ponme cómo envias cosas a esos puertos ..
<Thedemon007> are lo mismo con los repos d marveric a ver
<Infernet> Thedemon007: esos repositorios claro, es un choclo...tenes q agregar los de tu version si no es q queres upgradear
<Infernet> Thedemon007: exacto, borras los q tenes, agregas 10.10 y volves a poner el comando de recien
<king313> ok, [4]Dr01D
<king313> luego te detecta el adaptador
<king313> intenta realizar lo que dice el manual
<king313> http://jwalanta.blogspot.com/2010/02/internet-connection-sharing-ics-in.html
<Thedemon007> pff
<Thedemon007> volo la copia de segurida y no la copie :(
<[4]Dr01D> king313, no soporta el modo ad-hoc
<[4]Dr01D> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<[4]Dr01D>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<wicope> tfhyphtr: sudo netstat -tlnp  para TCP
<king313> arrg
<king313> humf
<tfhyphtr> oh, wicope ahora estoy en un windows y no puedo ir a mi ubuntu, pero cuando pueda compararé tu salida con la mia, gracias por la molestia ;), en cuanto a lo de enviarle cosas, lo tipico (creo que era) "nc -u 127.0.0.1 PUERTO" y luego tecleo cosas sin sentido, al enviarle es cuando se cierra
<king313> recuerdame tu chipset
<king313> voy a buscar un poco por internet
<wicope> tfhyphtr: ok
<[4]Dr01D> rtl8187b
<Thedemon007> :-( alguien tiene los repos de marveric?
<fosco_> Thedemon007: son los mismos que todas las demás
<Thedemon007> mm me copie unos d por hay
<tfhyphtr> bueno chat, "me voy", un saludo a todos
<wicope> adios
<Thedemon007> mejor :-) Necesito descargar 143MB de archivos.
<[4]Dr01D> king313, no he encontrado nada aun
<king313> ups, [4]Dr01D
<king313> que escribiste el chipset pero no me nombraste
<[4]Dr01D> aah
<[4]Dr01D> RTL8187B king313
<king313> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/97322
<king313> parece que es un bug conocido y no solucionado aún :(
<Thedemon007> tenia a archlinux dominando el grub haora coloque a ubuntu
<Thedemon007> ps boteare con el natty desktop a ver si haora me sale para actualizar
<Thedemon007> luego d que termine esta actualización
<Thedemon007> y cual es el problema [4]Dr01D ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rtl8187_wireless
<Thedemon007> ese driver deberia estar incluido en el kernel segune so
<Thedemon007> eso*
<Thedemon007> pon la salida d "sudo lspci -kvm" en un paste mejor para estar mas seguro
<Thedemon007> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=62952
<[4]Dr01D> como instalaba pastebin?
<[4]Dr01D> :S
<wicope> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-get install pastebin
<[4]Dr01D> dice que no se ha podido localizar el paquete pastebin
<Thedemon007> sudo lspci -kvm | pastebin
<Thedemon007> amm si
<Thedemon007> es pastebinit
<Thedemon007> en arch es q es pastebin :)
<[4]Dr01D> ok
<[4]Dr01D> http://pastebin.com/wd2JwBXm
<tabunet> Hola buenas tardes
<tabunet> estaba leyendo que recomendabaís un cliente de pastebin
<tabunet> lo he intentado instalar
<tabunet> Hola
<[4]Dr01D> hola tabunet
<Thedemon007> Mm esta conectado por usb [4]Dr01D ?
<tabunet> Hola buenas tardes
<tabunet> no se si se me lee
<Thedemon007> Holas tabunet
<[4]Dr01D> aparentemente conectado e instalado Thedemon007
<tabunet> ok
<tabunet> Hola Thedemon007
<[4]Dr01D> si leemos tabunet
<king313> Thedemon007, el driver esta, pero parece que no tiene soporte para modo adhoc
<tabunet> estaba leyendo que estabaís explicando sobre pastebin
<tabunet> y justo hice el install y no encuentra el paquete
<Thedemon007> mm entonces la salida debe d ser sudo lsusb
<Thedemon007> XD
<[4]Dr01D> tabunet, prueba con pastebinit
<tabunet> querría saber si hay ppa para ubuntu 11.04
<Thedemon007> pense q era pci
<[4]Dr01D> http://pastebin.com/eRWL6thh
<Thedemon007> Creo q esta en todos los repos
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tabunet> voy a mirar
<tabunet> gracias
<[4]Dr01D> Thedemon007, http://pastebin.com/eRWL6thh
<[4]Dr01D> por si no lo viste
<Thedemon007> ok
<[4]Dr01D> ese es el del lsusb
<[4]Dr01D> :P
<[4]Dr01D> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<Thedemon007> https://www.underground.org.mx/index.php?topic=23061.0
<Thedemon007> en el idioma d ubuntu http://wiki.debian.org/rtl818x intenta con eso a ver
<Thedemon007> sino entiendes ingles prueba el traductor de google a ver :)
<Thedemon007> [4]Dr01D,
<[4]Dr01D> Thedemon007,
<Thedemon007> sino funciona googlea mas con no mas el identificador 0bda:8187 o "0bda:8187"
<[4]Dr01D> I know speak english too :P
<[4]Dr01D> thanks
<Infernet> :O
<Infernet> :P
<wicope> Hola buenas tardes se te acepta ..
<tabunet> Thedemon007, gracias, efectivamente con pastebinit funciona
<tabunet> pero me sale el nombre del usuario de la compu quería poner el registro que acabo de hacer
<tabunet> puse tu ejemplo del comando redirigido a pastebinit y le añadí los parametros -u y -p pero no me lo coje
<tabunet> ah espera creo que ya lo tengo
<Thedemon007> Mmm aveces hay comandos q si es dificil q la salida la lleve a past mm creo q cuando ocurre eso lo mejor es llevar
<Thedemon007> la salida a un documento y luego a paste
<Thedemon007> mm pero no recuerdo como c hace XD
<tabunet> ah no te preocupes gracias, he aprendido una cosa nueva ;)
<tabunet> otra cosa
<tabunet> aqui en el irc hoy me sale en girs clarito mi nick y mi texto por qué?
<tabunet> los otros días salía normal
<wicope> porqué es la pregunta, detalles
<Thedemon007> am el irc o es un irc d consola ?
<tabunet> uso Xchat
<Thedemon007> Mm ni idea tal vez sea cuestion d fuentes o algo por el estilo
<tabunet> aquí la captura http://imgur.com/mMZkj
<tabunet> bueno no pasa nada, lo importante era que me leyeraís ;)
<wicope> tabunet: no se, yo uso http://webchat.freenode.net/ mira en las opciones que seguro que viene algo de personalización de colores y eso, no crees?
<Thedemon007> amm el mio c ve = :)
<Thedemon007> mm voy a reiniciar a ver si actualizo a 11.04 con el natty boteado por usb :) bye
<wicope> adios
<[4]nDr01D> :S
<wicope> [4]nDr01D: hola, ¿porqué estás confundido? detalles
<[4]nDr01D> wicope, tengo un rtl8187 y no puedo crear una red ad hoc
<[4]nDr01D> ubuntu 10.10
<wicope> [4]nDr01D: nunca he creado una red ad hoc sólo me he conectado a mi router inalámbrico
<wicope> [4]nDr01D: no se, por donde vas? cúal es el fallo?
<[4]nDr01D> operation mode not supported
<[4]nDr01D> cuando largo un mode access-point
<[4]nDr01D> wicope, te explico: tengo una pc conectada a un modem inalambrico (eth0) y un usb wireless (wlan0) y una notebook.. ambas con ubuntu 10.10
<[4]nDr01D> quiero hacer una red para compartir archivos e internet en ambas
<Thedemon007> O.O no fue necesario actualizar
<[4]nDr01D> :D
<[4]nDr01D> wicope, ese es mi problema solamente
<Thedemon007> desde el natty segun ya tengo el 11.04
<Thedemon007> y la tarjeta wifi q crei q no iva a funcionar con este kernel esta funcionando !
<Guest15581> holaaaa
<Guest15581> :)
<siegen> hola
<Infernet> hola
<wicope> buenas
<[4]nDr01D> he leido que se puede levantar la red usando airmon -ng wlanN
<Guest15581> usando más bien aircrack
<Guest15581> y no es aconsejable utilizalo con ubuntu
<siegen> oye gente my ubuntu no detecta my lector de memorias (mmc)
<Jeferx> Buenas!! Será que alguien podría indicarme el por que de un problema que estoy presentando desde mi último formateo/instalación de ubuntu 10.04? El problema es que el sistema no me está guardando cambios!! :/ ejemplo: no me inician las aplicaciones que pongo en "aplicaciones al inicio", en el xchat al momento de darle a la X (para cerrar) por primera vez te pregunta si quieres cerrar el programa o minimizarlo al panel, la primera vez le di minimiza
<Jeferx> r al panel y todo bien, de un momento a otro le doy nuevamente a la X y me vuelve a aparecer el mensaje :/ Otra cosa tambien es que tengo una carpeta en mi disco duro donde está windows, teniendo un launcher en el menú LUGARES, cuando intento acceder a él no aparece, pero cuando accedo al disco duro mediante EQUIPO y posteriormente en el menu lugares si aparece :/ Alguién sabrá a que se debe eso? Gracias!!
<siegen> tengo una realtek
<[4]nDr01D> pero se que ese comando solo sirve para poner la wlan en modo monitor
<wicope> [4]nDr01D: si la idea es buena, a unas malas te recoges un router wifi y lo conectas todo con el router. Claro, ya no sería una red ad hoc. Pregunta más adelante a vr si hay alguien que sabe de ad hoc
<Infernet> Jeferx: por favor no repitas
<Guest15581> alguien sabe cómo salta la wpa??
<guampa> Jeferx: si planteas de a un problema por vez y mas concisamente vas a tener mas chances de que te respondan
<Jeferx> guampa, estoy seguro que el problema k tengo es debido a lo mismo (es por eso que lo puse todo junto)
<siegen> in en el kernel por defecto de Natty no hay una opcion en el kernel que me podria interesar CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK
<Guest15581> sabe alguien cómo salta wpa en backtack??
<siegen> pero que esta en alguna version nueva del kernel
<Infernet> Jeferx: tu sistema esta instalado en el disco rigido o estas usando un live cd?
<wicope> Jeferx: se pueden poner más preguntas juntas...  elige una y detalla
<guampa> Guest15581: no y no vuelvas a preguntar
<arp-> Guest15581, offtopic
<siegen> alguien ha probado a instalar kernel 3.0 en natty??
<Guest15581> XDDDDDDDDDDDd+
<Guest15581> y eso por qué?
<wicope> siegen: yo yo
<wicope> siegen: yo no he probado el kernel 3.0 ... :D
<arp-> guampa, ja
<arp-> hay mano dura ahora en #ubuntu-es ?
<arp-> :P
<guampa> jaja
<guampa> ni tanto
<arp-> desde cuando sos OP ahora ?
<Jeferx> Infernet, en disco rigido
<guampa> un par de meses ya
<Jeferx> wicope, la pregunta es la misma!
<siegen> yo lo tengo rulando en un microprocesador ARM
<siegen> pero no en mi pc
<siegen> :)
<siegen> igual resuelve mi problema que no detecto la card reader
<Infernet> Jeferx: es raro q no te guarde los cambios...eso generalmente ocurre con los live cd ya q trabajan en memoria, y a menos q no especifiques, no te guarda los cambios
<Jeferx> Es lo extraño Infernet, instalé mi 10.04 hace cm 4-5 días y desde ahí presenta este problema!
<wicope> Jeferx: tocaste el /etc/fstab ? A lo mejor te quitaste el permiso de escritura en disco duro
<Jeferx> wicope, no he movido nada en /etc/fstab, tampco he cambiado los permisos en el disco, revisandolos me aparece esto: Los permisos de </> no se han podido determinar
<Infernet> y el usuario es siempre el mismo
<Infernet> ?
<Jeferx> Si Infernet
<wicope> Jeferx: lo que no te guarda los cambios te refieres a que haces por ejemplo un documento en el escritorio y reinicias y ya no está, ¿es así?
<Jeferx> no wicope, el que no me guarda los cambios me refiero a lo siguiente: por ejemplo pongo el xchat en aplicaciones al inicio, guardo los cambios y reinicio y ya no está en "aplicaciones al inicio"
<wicope> Jeferx: quizás sea el interfaz de aplicaciones al inicio, puedes irte directamente a los ficheros de configuración y modificar, crear alli el .desktop de la aplicación que deseas iniciar al inicio. También puedes retocar lo que ya esté echo viendo y editandolo
<wicope> Jeferx: aquí es /etc/xdg/autostart/
<wicope> Jeferx: dentro puedes modificar, crear, X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false false o true
<Jeferx> ok wicope, dejame revisar!!
<k-milogars> wicope que es xdg
<wicope> k-milogars: ufff
<k-milogars> no se :)
<k-milogars> aaaya programa al inicio
<wicope> k-milogars: integrar aplicaciones con el entorno de escritorio
<k-milogars> si
<wicope> busca entorno de escritorio en wikipedia por si no lo sabes ;)
<k-milogars> jajaja
<k-milogars> no me sabia este comando :)
<xblaster> buenas
<xblaster> alguien me puede decir que formatos lee un dvd
<xblaster> quiero convertir una peli q esta en avi
<Infernet> hola
<mimecar> xblaster: depende del lector de dvd
<gustavo> tengo dos problemillas, el primero es que ubuntu se desconecta de la red cada cierto tiempo y es bastante irritante en un punto, lo otro es que no logro hacer funcionar la webcam de mi notebook con skype ni chesse, pero funciona perfectamente con Google+
<mimecar> gustavo: te funciona con camorama?
<gustavo> no lo eh probado
<mimecar> skype es un prograba bastante antiguo en linux
<gustavo> camorama me dice, could not connect to video device /dev/video0 que chequee la conexion
<gustavo> al parecer es la misma ruta que usa g+ y sin problemas levanta
<maestrolinux> estoy probando un servidor datas.sytes.net tiene NTP / DNS / PROXY / MUMBLE (corre con ubuntu server) lo que quieran usarlo (FREE)
<mimecar> ahora no tienes ningún programa que use la webcam abierto verdad?
<gustavo> firefox y skype
<gustavo> puse el plugin para pidgin pero nunca funcionó
<gustavo> esos 3 programas pueden llegar a usar la webcam
<mimecar> gustavo: si google+ usa la webcam, no puedes usar otro programa al mismo tiempo
<xblaster> cual es el fomato que lee la mayoria de los dvds mimecar
<mimecar> el plugin de pidgin solo funciona con cuentas de jabber
<xblaster> hola mimecar de tiempo...
<mimecar> xblaster: depende de cada lector de dvd
<mimecar> lee el manual del lector
<gustavo> xblaster,  avi mpeg
<xblaster> avi,,no
<Thedemon007> [4]nDr01D pero la interfaz
<xblaster> mpeg
<xblaster> no ya
<xblaster> ya converti de avi a mpeg
<xblaster> y nada
<Thedemon007> :-/ c fue
<maestrolinux> xblaster,
<maestrolinux> tenes que hacer la auditoria
<maestrolinux> dvdauthor
<maestrolinux> despues pasar a iso
<maestrolinux> despues grabar
<xblaster> maestrolinux, dime
<maestrolinux> yo hago edicion de video decime que queres hacer
<xblaster> tengo una pelicula q descargue de la internet, esta en formato avi y ps la quiero ver en mi tv
<mimecar> xblaster: si tu lector solo admite dvd, estas perdiendo el tiempo preguntando
<maestrolinux> y la queres grabar a dvd?
<xblaster> mi dvd no lee ese fomato avi
<maestrolinux> ok
<maestrolinux> te paso el comando
<mimecar> tienes que leer el manual
<xblaster> q no hay un formato standard, para todos los dvds
<maestrolinux> si
<maestrolinux> primer comando
<maestrolinux> mencoder entrada.avi -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf -vf scale=720:576,harddup,pp=hb/vb/dr/al/lb -srate 48000 -af lavcresample=48000 -lavcopts threads=2:vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835:vrc_maxrate=9800:vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:vstrict=0:acodec=ac3:abitrate=192:aspect=4/3 -ofps 25 -o salida.mpg
<maestrolinux> y para grabar
<maestrolinux> dvdauthor -o dvd -t movie.mpg
<maestrolinux> dvdauthor -o dvd -T
<maestrolinux> mkisofs -dvd-video -udf -o - dvd/ | wodim -v dev=/dev/dvd tsize=`mkisofs -dvd-video -udf -print-size dvd/ 2>/dev/null`s -
<mimecar> !paste maestrolinux
<kubot> maestrolinux: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Thedemon007> como es que se limpia el cache d apt-get ??
<maestrolinux> xblaster, #supremos
<maestrolinux> apt-get autoclean
<xblaster> maestrolinux, si lo convierto a mpg4 lo leera?
<Infernet> apt-get autoremove
<maestrolinux> mejor dvd standard
<Thedemon007> xblaster, seguramente es el formato xvid o alguna variacion el que lee
<maestrolinux> xblaster, cualquier cosa estoy en el canal #supremos
<xblaster> oki,,,,gracias maestrolinux
<xblaster> lo agregare en mis canales
<Infernet> adios gente, hasta mas tarde
<Thedemon007> sigo con errores de actualización :-(
<mimecar> Thedemon007: ¿que errores?
<dzup> supremos, el canal ese lamer de arg?
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651815/  veras primero anteriormente intente actualizar d un cd d ubuntu server 11.04 montado
<Thedemon007> no lo concluio pero el modifico los repositorios y los coloco todos a natty , me dio unos errores
<mimecar> Thedemon007: ¿tu ordenador usa ubuntu server?
<Thedemon007> no
<Thedemon007> usa deksto pero segun el readme d eso dice q sirve
<Thedemon007> para actualizar distros d ubuntu y similares
<mimecar> no lo tengo tan claro eso
<Thedemon007> bueno luego cambie a los repos d marveric
 * iUs3r hol -a
<Thedemon007> y hice el comando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thedemon007> porq con los repos d natty me pedia 1gb d descarga
<mimecar> Thedemon007: eso es lo que te tiene que pedir
<Thedemon007> con los repos d marverick no mas 150mb actualice
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> desde que versión quieres actualizar?
<Thedemon007> y ps al iniciar segun tengo el 11.04
<Thedemon007> 10.10
<Thedemon007> pero haora vuelvo a los repos d natty y tengo errores
<mimecar> entonces tienes la 10.10 sin todas las actualizaciones, y quieres pasar a natty
<Thedemon007> Mm talvez :)
<Thedemon007> si quiero pasarme a natty
<mimecar> empezastes la actualización a natty y la cortastes a mitad?
<Thedemon007> Se necesita descargar 882MB/974MB de archivos.
<Thedemon007> Se liberarán 155MB después de esta operación.
<Thedemon007> eso es lo que sale hora con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> ¿con los repositorios de naty?
<Thedemon007> si mimecar
<mimecar> y ahora te da el error al actualizar no?
<Thedemon007> no empece la updat la cancele volvi a intentar pero daba errores
<Thedemon007> da el error pero en el gestor de actualizaciones
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que no has instalado ya cosas de la 11.04?
<Thedemon007> si hice algunas actualizaciones con los repos d natty para ver si quitaba los errores
<Thedemon007> pero solo algunas librerias
<mimecar> que librerías
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651887/
<Thedemon007> mm no recuerdo
<Thedemon007> eso es lo que sale con el gestor d actualizaciones
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651889/
<Thedemon007> no le he dado a si aun ni nada
<mimecar> ahí es donde te sale el error al continuar?
<mimecar> malo, tienes paquetes retenidos
<mimecar> ¿usas repositorios de PPA?
<Thedemon007> no c ps no le hedado que si el error no mas sale en
<Thedemon007> el gestor d actualizaciones pero no c si hay tam
<Thedemon007> b
<Thedemon007> PPA d LP ?
<mimecar> dile que actualice y cruza los dedos
<mimecar> Thedemon007: esto no es un móvil, escribe bien
<mimecar> antes de actualizar ubuntu solo puedes tener los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu
<mimecar> los que no sean de ubuntu los desactivas
<Thedemon007> voy a pastiar los repos
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.com/1Ff3QJPP mimecar
<mimecar> ese enlace no funciona
<marrajo> buenas .- ¿alguien sabria porque mi ubuntu 11.04 unas vece me detecta mi movil como modem para banda ancha movil y otras no (la mayoria)? gracias
<mimecar> marrajo: será problema de configuración del teléfono
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.com/1Ff3QJPP
<marrajo> gracias mimecar ; pues no he variado la configuración y cuando lo tengo como almacenamiento siempre lo detecta
<Thedemon007> si funciona no mas tienes que porner el captcha
<mimecar> marrajo: almacenamiento es una memoria usb, no se tiene que identificar como modem
<mimecar> Thedemon007: entra en el centro de software de ubuntu y desactiva el cd de ubuntu server
<Thedemon007> :-) no puedo editare la sources.list
<mimecar> hazlo como quieras
<mimecar> en la línea 55 estas usando repositorios de debian, eso te dará problemas
<marrajo> eso te comento; que siempre el sistema si le doy un lsusb me lo detecta; si lo pongo el movil como almecenamiento me lo monta sim problemas pero cuando lo pongo como moden ; no lo detecta la mayoria de las veces como modem
<mimecar> marrajo: configuras el teléfono para que se identifique como modem?
<marrajo> si ; el tengo dos; el nokia como función Pcsuite y un sansumg como pc estudio; y no se que ha pasado si fue alguna actualización o yo que se que ahora casi nunca lo detecta como moden-movil y se autoconfigura para funcionar en el n-m como banda ancha movil; mimecar
<Thedemon007> al intentar eso no mas dice q recarge l¡el cache siempre
<Thedemon007> bueno le dire q si ya hice los cambios en el source.lis
<mimecar> Thedemon007: al quitarlo del sources.list?
<Thedemon007> no
<Thedemon007> al intentar editar el source
<Thedemon007> de forma grafica
<marrajo> y lo más gracioso mimecar si conecto un pincho usb hauwei me lo detecta del tiron
<Thedemon007> ya le di que si toca esperarme como 2hs
<mimecar> 2 horas en recargar el contenido del repositorio?
<Thedemon007> no en bajarse las updates
<mimecar> si te saltas pasos o haces otras cosas es complicado seguirte
<Thedemon007> XD
<mimecar> en la actualización vas a tener cosas sin actualización, cosas de gnome
<mimecar> ¿tienes un live cd a mano por si no arranca el sistema?
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> tengo hasta otra distro
<marrajo> mimecar, te dejo que me tengo que ir al curro gracias de todas formas
<Thedemon007> instalada archlinux
<ProgeMgl> hola
<Thedemon007> Hola
<magm99> hola
<magm99> alguien me dice como puedo conectar mi moden tigo en ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<magm99> la ultima...
<magm99> 10.04
<magm99> creo
<mimecar> esa versión no es la última
<mimecar> 10.04 o 11.04?
<magm99> 11.04
<magm99> xd
<magm99> perdon...
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<magm99> no porque no lo he conectado a internet... asi como uno descarga
<mimecar> ¿tienes una conexión normal para poner las actualizaciones?
<magm99> no
<magm99> intentare ahorita con winehq... pero no se si me correra
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas wine?
<magm99> correr aplicaciones de windows no?... el moden trae archivo .exe
<mimecar> no te funcionará
<magm99> mmm
<magm99> alguna idea o consejo?
<mimecar> ¿ubuntu no detecta que has conectado un modem 3g?
<magm99> pues no lo hizo la ultima vez...
<magm99> he leido algunas cosas ahorita intentare de nuevo..xd
<mimecar> también tienes que configurar la conexión con usuario y password
<magm99> eso como se hace
<mimecar> esos datos te los dan cuando compras el modem 3G
<arp-> el asistente de coneccion de ubuntu
<arp-> ya trae una gran lista de proveedores 3g
<arp-> con los datos puestos
<magm99> mmm
<arp-> por ejemplo, mi empresa figura
<arp-> y anda perfecto
<magm99> vere haber si esta vez si me lo detecta...
<magm99> cual es la tuya arp?
<arp-> Personal, Argentina
<magm99> ok... bueno espero tener la suerte de que este mi empresa de internet
<arp-> ok
<arp-> esta lleno..
<arp-> y si no llegara a estar, googleas y estan ahi los datos
<magm99> bueno vere si lo logro
<ruben_l1nux> hola todos
<magm99> bueno voy a intentar... les cuento mas tarde
<fzeta> nas pajaritos ;)
<ProgeMgl> hola a todos
<ProgeMgl> Tengo un problema con la conexion de re3d
<ProgeMgl> Tengo un problema con la conexion de red cableada
<mimecar> !detalles ProgeMgl
<kubot> ProgeMgl: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<brian_> hola a todos
<ProgeMgl> ya voy estaba mirando el rpoblema
<ProgeMgl> el punto es que tengo dos eth
<ProgeMgl> una muerta y la otra recibe y envia
<brian_> antes de iniciar me aparece una secuencia de errores, a pesar de eso, funciona todo bien en el escritorio, debo corregirlo?
<ProgeMgl> oeri mo me puedo conectar porque parece que la netbook quiere tomar la que no funciona
<mimecar> brian_: depende de los errores
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: desactiva la que no funciona
<ProgeMgl> serían eth11 la que no anda y eth12 la que si andaría
<brian_> parece funcionar todo bien de momento, pero no se comprender los errores que me muestra, ademas del poco tiempo que se muestra
<ProgeMgl> es lo que no puedo hacer no encuantro de donde
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas ProgeMgl?
<ProgeMgl> 10.04 pero esto me pasó tambien con puppy linux hace un tiempo
<Thedemon007> brian_ rebisa q errores t da en
<mimecar> no es común que te ponga la tarjeta de red como eth11
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el icono de redes de gnome y la desactivas
<Thedemon007> sistema>Visor de archivos de sucesos
<ProgeMgl> mimecar: estuve buscando los archivos que representaran la conexion inutil y no los encontré
<ProgeMgl> lo voy a intentar
<Thedemon007> hay buscas el boot.log
<Thedemon007> te deben d salir los errores al iniciar el sistema
<brian_> no aparecen
<brian_> al menos entre lo poco que hay ninguno dice error
<ProgeMgl> voy a reiniciar y vuelvo
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: ya lo has desactivado?
<ProgeMgl> aca estoy nuevamente
<ProgeMgl> aún aparece como dispositivo de red eth11 (en herramientas de red) es como un dispositivo fantasma :(
<mimecar> ¿lo has desactivado donde te he dicho?
<ProgeMgl> SI
<mimecar> ¿donde está el problema entonces?
<ProgeMgl> En que cuando intento conetarme usando una red cableada aparece eth12 automáticamente
<ProgeMgl> y ahí está el problema
<mimecar> eth12 no es la que funciona?
<darkgod_> hola amigos como anda todo?
<darkgod_> necesito algunos consejos
<ProgeMgl> eth11 no tendría que estar en la lista de dispositivos así como la conexion w11 que ahora figura desaparece cuando me desconecto
<Thedemon007> ProgeMgl, revisa d nuevo los logs
<Thedemon007> a ver revisa varios a ver
<darkgod_> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04 y queria saber que me recomiendan instalar o no
<ProgeMgl> no la eth12 funciona pero no puedo usarla porque la eth11 está en el medio
<darkgod_> por donde arrancar en realidad
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: no
<ProgeMgl> mimecar:
<darkgod_> lo unico que hice fue actualizar el idioma
<ProgeMgl> perdon
<mimecar> si has desactivado eth11, no te afecta esa tartjeta de red
<darkgod_> y usar el gestor de actualizaciones
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  que logs?
<mimecar> darkgod_: depende de lo que necesites
<darkgod_> es solo para estacione de trabajo
<Thedemon007> si ProgeMgl como te dije anteriormente sistema>Visor de archivos de sucesos
<darkgod_> por ejemplo como desinstalo por completo openoffice para instalar libreoffice
<ProgeMgl> mimecar:  pero cuando hago lo que dije el problema reaparece alguna vez me paso alfo similar con un pendrive tedía dos iconos para el mismo dispositivo
<ProgeMgl> perdón Thedemon007  no sabía que era a mi gracias
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: si tienes dos tarjetas de red y desactivas una, el sistema usará la otra
<mimecar> darkgod_: tendrás que usar un repositorio de terceros, en los oficiales no está libreoffice
<darkgod_> como lo hago?
<ProgeMgl> no son dos tarjetas es una que aparece dos veces
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: tienes una tarjeta que aparece dos veces, una funciona y la otra no??
<mimecar> darkgod_: openoffice no tiene lo que necesitas?
<darkgod_> en realidad no me gusta
<ProgeMgl> exactgo y toma la primera que no funciona es como si hubiera quedado residual de una conexion y no desapareció
<darkgod_> prefiero libreoffice
<mimecar> darkgod_: por? es prácticamente identico a libreoffice
<darkgod_> no lo se, solo no me agrada
<darkgod_> igual que firefox
<mimecar> ...
<darkgod_> prefiero chromium
<Thedemon007> debe de ser alguna config que quedo con la misma tarjeta
<Thedemon007> creo
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  que tengo que buscar en tre la info que aparece?
<Thedemon007> boot.log
<ProgeMgl> si eso creo yo pero no sé donde buscar
<mimecar> darkgod_: si aparece chromium en los repositorios es una versión antigua
<Thedemon007> hay debe aparecer el error que aparece al iniciar
<darkgod_> quiero desinstalar openoffice
<Thedemon007> si son esos pastealos http://pastebin.ubuntu.com aver
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  no veo nada relacionado con la red
<ProgeMgl> ok
<mimecar> darkgod_: añade el repositorio de libreoffice
<mimecar> !libreoffice
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'libreoffice'.
<mimecar> no está el facto..
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651958/
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<Thedemon007> mm si no tiene nada que ver al parecer ProgeMgl
<ProgeMgl> no sé donde busacar
<Thedemon007> Mm que interfaces te salen?
<ProgeMgl> una vez me pasó algo similar con un Kingstom y lo resolví entrando en root y borrando la carpeta del dispositivo
<ProgeMgl> ya te digo
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: esa solución es un poco bestia
<Thedemon007> has el comando ifconfig si es por cable o iwconfig si es por wifi
<mimecar> ¿cuando te empezó el fallo?
<ProgeMgl> de bucle, eth11 y wlan11
<ProgeMgl> mimecar:  lo se pero no pude de ninguna otramanera
<ProgeMgl> empezo a fallar hoy
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  ok
<mimecar> el ordenador te ha generado solo dos interfaces de red para la misma tarjeta?
<mimecar> ayuda saber lo que has hecho antes
<ProgeMgl> mimecar:  pudiera ser (no recuerdo si lo hice) sacar el cable ce conexión cuando la conexión estaba funcionando sé que no se hace pero tal vez sin darme cuenta
<mimecar> por esa razón no se crea un interfaz nuevo
<mimecar> ¿instalastes algún programa raro?
<ProgeMgl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651962/ ahi va
<Thedemon007> Ve en editar conexiones a ver que aparece
<ProgeMgl> no no instlé ningun programa raro
<ProgeMgl> ok
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: ¿tienes repositorios de ppa?
<Thedemon007> solo estan las conexiones d las interfaces q t aparecen no? ProgeMgl
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  si sólo esas
<Thedemon007> lo que se me ocurre es algo d drivers si actualizaste hace poco puede ser
<ProgeMgl> perdón pero editar conexiones donde esta?
<Thedemon007> o q la wifi c ponga en modo monitor o algo por el estilo
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  no no actualice nada
<Thedemon007> Que ubuntu usas ProgeMgl ?
<Thedemon007> 10.10  o 11.04?
<ProgeMgl> 10.04
<ProgeMgl> no de modo monitor no hice nada aún se que hay que buscar drivers e instalarlos y yo los estuve buscando pero no los encontré
<Thedemon007> debe aparecer en la barra de avisos
<ProgeMgl> se podrán reinstalar sólo los drivers originales?
<Thedemon007> el applet q te dice cuando se ha establecido la conexion y broma
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: no necesitas instalar drivers
<Thedemon007> le das segundo clic
<ProgeMgl> ok en editar conexiones borre la red cableada
<Thedemon007> Tal vez esten incluidos en el kernel
<ProgeMgl> me ayudaría instalarlos para resolver esto?
<Thedemon007> cual una d las q no te funcionaban?
<Thedemon007> si estan incluidas en el kernel hay q averiguar si hay otros drivers
<ProgeMgl> en editar conexiones quedan las que voy usando
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y comprueba si pasa lo mismo
<ProgeMgl> no dec{ia eth11 ni eth12 sino conexion red cableada
<ProgeMgl> si pada en todos los usuarios ya probe
<ProgeMgl> como se instalaráian
<Thedemon007> hay q averiguar si hay otros drivers alternativos o un source d los mismos drivers mas nuevo
<mimecar> ¿tu has instalado drivers para que te funcione la tarjeta de red?
<Thedemon007> es algo complicado lo de los drivers pero busca en
<ProgeMgl> nunca lo he hecho
<mimecar> raro es que una tarjeta de red necesite drivers
<Thedemon007> Controladores adicionales
<Thedemon007> busca en Sistema>  administración > Controladores adicionales
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  ¿En modo monitor tengo el control total de la tarjeta?
<ProgeMgl> ok
<Thedemon007> no el modo monitor es no mas para escanear las redes mejor recibir paquetes del aire cosas de hack wifi
<Thedemon007> o auditorias d segurida
<ProgeMgl> no encuantro administracion ¿será gestor e paquetes?
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: no
<Thedemon007> no ese no
<ProgeMgl> busqué en centro de control >sistema
<ProgeMgl> perdón me cai la conexión es prestada y es debil
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  | mimecar
<mimecar> lo que te pasa es bastante raro
<ProgeMgl> yo pensaba ¿no hay un en dpnde se guarde la lista de dispositivos de red? ¿se podría editar?
<mimecar> según tu sistema solo tienes un interfaz de red
<Thedemon007> te da problemas cual?
<Thedemon007> el wifi o cableado?
<ProgeMgl> me da problemas la cableada estoy usando la wifi ahora
<Thedemon007> podria ponerse los modulos d alguno en liista negra
<Thedemon007> y asi no los carge
<Thedemon007> pero hay que saber cuales son
<ProgeMgl> ¿Cómo hago?
<Thedemon007> Mm
<mimecar> si ifconfig -a
<ProgeMgl> ok
<mimecar> solo te muestra un interfaz de red, no puedes bloquear nada
<Thedemon007> lsmod
<Thedemon007> te mostrara los modulos pero hay q ver cuales son los modulos para esa tarjeta d red
<ProgeMgl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651975/ ahi va
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: tu sistema solo tiene una tarjeta de red
<ProgeMgl> veamos
<mimecar> tiene que ser gnome el que provoca el error
<ProgeMgl> ¿donde miro las tarjetas y su marca?
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres la marca?
<mimecar> tu sistema solo tiene una tarjeta de red, eth11
<Thedemon007> /etc/modprobe.d/
<ProgeMgl> la de wifi no se llama red?
<Thedemon007> hay debe d estar un archivo d balcklist
<Thedemon007> ProgeMgl,
<mimecar> la de wifi es una tarjeta wifi
<Thedemon007> ProgeMgl, depende d como este conectada para mirar el modelo
<Thedemon007> si es pci sudo lspci -kvm
 * mimecar se rinde
<Thedemon007> si es usb lsusb
<Thedemon007> con esos comandos ves los dispositivos conectados ProgeMgl
<ProgeMgl> tengo tres  formas diferente para concetarme a una red (es decir tre fichas distintas)
<Thedemon007> fichas?
<ProgeMgl> perdóin por el lexico
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: o usas la tarjeta de red o wifi
<mimecar> no tienes más opciones
<Thedemon007> mm a ver sube una foto donde aparecen esas fichas
<ProgeMgl> no sé muy bien como se llaman
<ProgeMgl> si ya se
<Thedemon007> postea una foto a ver
<Thedemon007> en imageshack o otro servidor
<ProgeMgl> no tengo como pero tenes razón las entradas f+isicas son de dos tipos
<ProgeMgl> voy a ejecutar los comandos que me dijeron un minuto
<Thedemon007> /etc/modprobe.d/ es una ruta
<Thedemon007> mimecar, ya c terminaron d descargar las updates ahora esta instalando XD
<ProgeMgl> con pcisalio ethernert marvell
<ProgeMgl> Thedemon007:  miro los archivos de blacklist?
<Thedemon007> no aun no hagas nada pastea la salida del comando lspci o el otro q t di
<Thedemon007> el blacklist es para colocar modulos en lista negra y hacer q no c cargen pero no c sabe cuales son los modulos
<Thedemon007> d tu tarjeta d red para poder ponerlos hay y asi no arranque la misma
<Thedemon007> eso creo q seria una ultima opción
<mimecar> si usas blacklist te quedarás sin tarjeta
<Thedemon007> XD no literalmente solo q sera tedioso si quieres conectar con ella ps tienes q editar ese archivo y creo q tamb reboot
<Thedemon007> :-(
<mimecar> lo veo como un error de gnome antes que del sistema
<Thedemon007> es decir quitar esos modulos d la lista negra y reiniciar
<mimecar> su sistema solo encuentra eth11
<Thedemon007> Tal vez sea el aplet d red
<Thedemon007> XD pero ya c le fue la conect d nuvo :)
<mimecar> aparte es que sea eth11 en lugar de eth0 / eth1
<ProgeMgl> volvi
<ProgeMgl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651987/
<ProgeMgl> es la lista negra pci
<Thedemon007> XD deciamos
<ProgeMgl> mil perdones
<Thedemon007> luego q te fueras
<Thedemon007> XD no literalmente solo q sera tedioso si quieres conectar con ella ps tienes q editar ese archivo y creo q tamb reboot
<Thedemon007> <Thedemon007> :-(
<Thedemon007> <mimecar> lo veo como un error de gnome antes que del sistema
<Thedemon007> <Thedemon007> es decir quitar esos modulos d la lista negra y reiniciar
<Thedemon007> <mimecar> su sistema solo encuentra eth11
<Thedemon007> <Thedemon007> Tal vez sea el aplet d red
<Thedemon007> <Thedemon007> XD pero ya c le fue la conect d nuvo :)
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: esa línea la has añadido tu?
<omikron4> ProgeMgl: lo que tienes que decidir cual driver utilizaras.. si el de madwifi, que para eso tendras que poner en la lista negra el ath_pci o el que quieras
<ProgeMgl> hola
<ProgeMgl> estoy conextada
<mimecar> !paste Thedemon007
<kubot> Thedemon007: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ProgeMgl> o sea qu tendo 2 drivers?
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: de donde sacas que tienes dos drivers?
<Thedemon007> creo que esa viene por defecto mimecar
<omikron4> tienes un problema con los drivers.. porque TU instalaste los de madwifi ProgeMgl
<ProgeMgl> ah perdon lei mal lei lo de omikron
<mimecar> el problema es con la tarjeta de red
<mimecar> el wifi NO TIENE RELACIÓN
<Thedemon007> Si yo digo lo mismo tal vez sea el madwifi
<ProgeMgl> y poruqe aparece los de madwifi en la lista negra de pci?
<ProgeMgl> el wifi tambien es pci?
<mimecar> ProgeMgl: has añadido tu esa línea?
<ProgeMgl> perdon si la pregunta es tonta
<omikron4> no te aparece en la lista negra .. te dice que si tienes por defecto los de madwifi no puede cargarte el modulo ath5k ProgeMgl
<mimecar> el wifi no tiene relación con tu problema
<Thedemon007> ProgeMgl, has el comando Jockey
<omikron4> que para eso acudas a jockey, es decir , controladores adicionales de hardware y actives el que te correesponde
<Thedemon007> jockey es lo que te dije antes q ejecutaras en Sistema> adm> controlodores adicionales
<brian_> Hola
<brian_> alguien sabe como configurar la frecuencia del monitor a mas de 60Hz?
<Thedemon007> esta en lista negra el driver ath5
<omikron4> y porque quieres eso. brian_?
<brian_> (en sistema> Monitores no me aparece mas de 60Hz
<Thedemon007> q viene con el kernel a mi parecer es mejor
<brian_> porque se nota el parpadeo
<omikron4> pero tienes nvidia o nouveau, brian_?
<brian_> tengo ATI
<omikron4> o cualquier otro?
<brian_> en windows lo utilize siemprea 85hz
<omikron4> entonces busca en sistema administracion y mira si tienes el menu para tu tarjeta como suele ocurrir en nvidia
<Thedemon007> el wifi es pci por lo q c ve ProgeMgl pero no me has dado la salida d
<brian_> no lo tengo, porque no tengo el driver privativo instalado
<omikron4> entonces usas nouveau brian_
<brian_> cuando tuve el driver instalado funcionaba mal, y tampoco me aparecia mas de 60Hz
<brian_> ah, disculpa no sabia que era nouveau
<brian_> es el que viene por defecto en la instalacion?
<mimecar> nouveau NO es para ati
<Thedemon007> nouveau no son los driver libres d nvidia?
<omikron4> de todas formas, brian_creo que esa es la frecuencia normal de monitor.. no se si eso puede cambiarse y que uncione bien
<Thedemon007> Mm tal vez editando el xorg lo haagas brian_
<brian_> si lei que hay que hacer eso
<brian_> pero no entiendo mucho :S
<brian_> donde esta el xorg?
<omikron4> nouveau son los drivers libres de..  casi todo en grafica.. de hecho yo con el 11.10 no he tenido que instlar nada cuando antes debia instalar nvidia para tener el 3d
<omikron4> brian_:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mimecar> por defecto xorg.conf no existe
<omikron4> eso es cierto. mimecar.. y a veces cuando la creas.. la cagaste.. debes borrarlo para que funcione de nuevo, jajajaja
<brian_> tengo..
<brian_> xorg.conf ./ failsafe
<brian_> esa es?
<brian_> adentro hay poco texto nomas
<mimecar> se llama solo xorg.conf ?
<Thedemon007> brian la ruta es /etc/X11/
<brian_> si
<Thedemon007> algunos drivers como nvidia t crean el xorg
<sianhulo> amigos¿alguno conoce algun programa para hacer uan copia de seguridad de las aplicaciones?
<mimecar> sianhulo: grsync solo para la configuración
<brian_> ruta: sistema de archivos/X11/xorg.conf .failsafe
<sianhulo> mimecar,necesito las aplicaciones como tal
<mimecar> brian_: si tiene .failsafe no
<mimecar> sianhulo: clona el disco duro
<brian_> no hay otro sin .failsafe :S
<mimecar> brian_: tienes un live cd cerca?
<brian_> temgo el usb si con el que instale
<brian_> tengo*
<sianhulo> pero es que haré un downgrade a 10.10(unity da muchos problemas) y necesito conservar los programas(con clonar el disco supongo que te referiras a toda la raiz)
<Thedemon007> brian_, entonces debes d crearlo :(
<chilicuil> sianhulo: no vas  a tenerlos exactamente iguales, las versiones de los programas en las distribuciones son diferentes
<mimecar>  sianhulo: me parece que no puedes hacer eso
<chilicuil> sianhulo: probablemente algunos ni siqueira existan en una respecto a la otra
<mimecar> si no te gusta unity no lo uses
<omikron4> sianhulo: no te preocupes... es todo temporal .. unity en la proxima va de muerte.. te lo aseguro
<brian_> entiendo
<brian_> a ver estoy viendo un tutorial ;)
<sianhulo> mimecar, dije unity... pero en general esta version me estan dando muchos problemas con los drivers
<mimecar> si pasas a la 10.10 solo podrás usar la configuración
<Thedemon007> mimecar, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651999/
<brian_> voy a hacer el archivo
<brian_> como indica el tutorial
<brian_> luego me explica como lo configuro?
<sianhulo> pero es que ademas me compre una laptop(ahi no me esta dando problemas natty) y me gustaría pasar las aplicaciones
<mimecar> brian_: asegurate lo que pones en ese archivo, que puedes dañar el monitor
<Thedemon007> brian_, pastea el archivo a ver primero
<mimecar> sianhulo: o clonas todo el disco o reinstalas de nuevo
<brian_> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/07/crear-xorgconf-ubuntu-1004.html
<brian_> utilizare ese tutorial
<mimecar> no puedes mezclar cosas de natty con la 10.10
<sianhulo> mimecar, la laptop si la tendre con natty
<Thedemon007> no creo q pierda nada con un siple comando entrando en modo texto lo borras reinicias
<Thedemon007> y vuelve todo como antes brian_
<brian_> entonces lo creo
<brian_> y si no funciona lo elimino
<brian_> una sola cosa no se hacer
<brian_> como le cambio el nombre al archivo?
<Thedemon007> mira has esta comando
<brian_> Renómbralo como "xorg.conf" y Muévelo al directorio /etc/X11 con el comando:
<brian_> mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> sudo  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brian_> eso esta bien asi cambiara el nombre?
<Thedemon007> aff no
<Thedemon007> sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chilicuil> sianhulo: !cloning
<brian_> ahora hago eso?
<chilicuil> !cloning | sianhulo
<kubot> sianhulo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mimecar> si mezclas repositorios ten en cuenta que te fallarán cosas
<sianhulo> pero... eso lo que haria es clonar la lista e aplicaciones y no los paquetes como tal¿no?
<chilicuil> sianhulo: asi es
<sianhulo> chilicuil, era justamente lo que quería evitar, 10kbps no dan para mucho xD
<mimecar> sianhulo: quedate en la 11.04
<mimecar> si pones la 10.10 tienes que hacer una instalación limpia
<sianhulo> mimecar, tengo 2 computadoras, en la otra si me va bien, en la que tengo los problemas me resignare, la dejare limpia, pero la otra quiero que tengas las aplicaciones
<chilicuil> sianhulo: concuerdo con mimecar es mejor que te quedes en la 11.04, cambies de gestor de ventanas e intentes solucionar los errores de tus drivers
<brian_> listo ya copie todo para crear el xorg
<brian_> una vez creado inicio  normalmente
<brian_> y desde la consola lo modifico?
<sianhulo> chilicuil, tengo desde la 8.04 luchando con los drivers, pero ahora el problema es peor
<sianhulo> eso es lo que pasa al tener una intel incorporada :/
<brian_> ya vengo voy a intentarlo ;)
<Thedemon007> brian_,
<Thedemon007> Mm debio d tomar nota del comando d borrado por si las moscas
<chilicuil> sianhulo: mmm, crei que el soporte de intel era aceptable, despues de todo, casi todas las maquinas traen esos chips...
<mimecar> si quieres mantener las aplicaciones clona el disco duro
<sianhulo> chilicuil, con esa grafica integrada no, aunque con una nvidia geforce que tuve un tiempo atras, iba de maravilla
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652000/
<Thedemon007> errores d dependencias ejecutare el gestor d paquetes a ver
<chilicuil> Thedemon007: me parece como un error de falta de espacio
<Thedemon007> limpie el cache intentare d nuevo aver chilicuil
<Thedemon007> te refieres a Total disk space freed by localepurge: 0 KiB
<Thedemon007> no eso es el localepurge que no libero nada d espacio
<chilicuil> Thedemon007: no, me refiero a dpkg (-unpack)
<Thedemon007> tengo 1,8gb libre en /
<wicope_> hola, alguien sabe que es y que hace la carpeta /sys?
<chilicuil> Thedemon007: yap, pero..., /mount/ruta esta montada sobre / ?
<Thedemon007> mount mm el home lo tengo separado y ps ese si no tiene muhco espacio
<Thedemon007> :-(
<Thedemon007> el gestor de paquetes no me abre
<ruben_l1nux> hola que tal estamso
<Thedemon007> y el gestor d actualizaciones c cierra :(
<Thedemon007> mm ya c la ruta d donde saca el paquete
<Thedemon007> es d un pendrive con natty server
<chilicuil> wicope_: mmm, crei que estaria en $man hier #pero la verdad es que no lo esta, $ man sysfs tampocoo arroja mucha luz, creo que la entrada de la wikipedia es el mejor punto de partida: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sysfs
<chilicuil> Thedemon007: copia el paquete a tu $HOME e intenta instalarlo desde ahi
<Thedemon007> :-) mejor aun elimine ese repo y descargo los demas paquetes d internet
<Thedemon007> aunque puedo intentar montar la iso pero tengo errores en muchos programas :-(
<wicope_> chilicuil: si, tiene toda la pinta de estar relacionado en la wikipedia con lo que veo dentro de /sys, muchas gracias
<chilicuil> Thedemon007: sip, lo mejor siempre es descargar de internet
<chilicuil> wicope_: suerte
<brian-99> volvi
<brian-99> para crear el Xorg
<Thedemon007> como t fue brian-99 ?
<brian-99> me pide ingresar en modo recovery presionando ESC y yo lo presiono pero no aparece nada
<brian-99> :S
<Thedemon007> aff igual chilicuil sale lo mismo
<Thedemon007> tienes el grub no?
<brian-99> creo que no
<Thedemon007> te aparece?
<brian-99> GRUB es cuando tenes 2 sistemas
<brian-99> y tengo solo UBUNTU
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<Thedemon007> bueno
<Thedemon007> el sale con una tecla no recuerdo cual
<ruben_l1nux> que tal brian-99
<Thedemon007> al iniciar hay que presionarla
<brian-99> probe ya con ESC y con Shift
<brian-99> hola Ruben, todo bien vos?
<brian-99> estoy configurando la pantalla xD
<brian-99> pero ya desde ubuntu 10.10
<brian-99> :D
<Thedemon007> creo q es la q esta arriba d bloq mayus
<ruben_l1nux> = que ayer, nada nuevo
<Thedemon007> noc como c llama
<brian-99> ah Tab?
<ruben_l1nux> ok :-))
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> intenta con ese
<brian-99> buenisimo voy a intentarlo ;)
<brian-99> ruben_l1nux funciona muchisimo mejor que el 11.04
<ruben_l1nux> que bien...
<chilicuil> Thedemon007: entonces intenta instalarlo manualmente $ sudo dpkg -i  --debug=10 tu_paquete.deb
<ruben_l1nux> me alegro ...
<brian-99> gracias thedemon007 ya vengo voy a probar ;)
<brian-99> ahora vuelvo ;)
<ruben_l1nux> y la pantalla?
<brian-99> en eso ando, intentando cambiar la frecuencia..
<brian-99> es lo que falta
<brian-99> pero ya los videos de youtube funcionan mas fluido
<brian-99> se nota una gran diferencia del rendimiento
<brian-99> ya vengo voy a probrar TAB
<Thedemon007> nada :-( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652012/
<brian-99> nada.. con TAB no sale tampoco
<Thedemon007> Mm
<brian-99> hay una opcion hacerlo desde nuestro usuario
<omikron4> libera espacio Thedemon007
<brian-99> donde se mata el entorno grafico
<brian-99> pero lo intente y luego de matar el entorno no puedo hacer mas nada
<brian-99> ¿?
<Thedemon007> mira
<Thedemon007> has
<chilicuil> brian-99: una vez que te quedas sin entorno grafico, puedes continuar por consola (ctrl-alt-f2)
<Thedemon007> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> luego reinicias el entorno grafico y debe irt todo normal brian-99
<debsan> Thedemon007, para que eliminar el xorg.conf ? sería mejor renombrarlo
<brian-99> bien voy a hacer eso ;)
<brian-99> ahi vengo voy a probar
<wicope_> pa mi que no vuelve :)
<chilicuil> xD
<brian-99> u.u no funciono :S
<brian-99> cerre la grafica, inicie el terminal todo bien
<chilicuil> por que no mejor usan xrandr ¿?, permite modificar la configuracion de los graficos al instante, asi prueba varios parametros y al final con los que queden los pone en xorg.conf
<brian-99> pero ingreso el comando sudo Xorg -configure y no hace nada :S
<fosco_> brian-99: que quieres hacer?
<Thedemon007> brian-99, mm si esta claro q no funciono algo hay mal en ese xorg
<Thedemon007> pero coloca los logs a ver brian-99
<brian-99> quiero poner mi monitor a mas de 60Hz
<brian-99> nose que son los logs :S
<fosco_> brian-99: que driver estas usando?
<Thedemon007> ve a la ruta/var/log
<brian-99> el que trae ubuntu
<Thedemon007> y pastea los logs del xorg
<Thedemon007> archivos como Xorg.0.log
<fosco_> brian-99: ubuntu lleva muchos drivers de serie
<brian-99> nose donde mirar eso :S
<fosco_> si quieres saberlo con exactitud ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<brian-99> si thedemon
<brian-99> estoy ahi dentro
<brian-99> ese archivo tiene un texto largo
<Thedemon007> ok mm mejor instala
<Thedemon007> pastebinit
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<brian-99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652019/
<brian-99> me dice que el programa glx info no esta instalado
<Thedemon007> O.O 1360x768 d cuantas pulgas es tu monitor ? XD
<fosco_> [    22.769] (II) LoadModule: "radeon" <- vale, estas usando el driver libre de ati
<brian-99> de 17"
<fosco_> quizá no puedas seleccionar otra frecuencia con ese driver
<brian-99> no me deja otra frecuencia, solo 60Hz
<brian-99> :S
<brian-99> la resolucion la tengo puesta en 1024x768
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta xrandr
<fosco_> ahi saldrán todas las resoluciones posibles y sus frecuencias
<Thedemon007> brian-99, tienes vesa y fbdev
<brian-99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652020/
<Thedemon007> instalados?
<brian-99> no lo se :S disculpa :S
<fosco_> brian-99: 60 es lo máximo q puedes usar
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> es lo maximo que me deja usar
<fosco_> no es una pregunta
<fosco_> es una afirmacion
<brian-99> si..
<Thedemon007> amm vesa y fbdev son drivers
<brian-99> pero no es lo que puedo.
<brian-99> es lo que me deja..
<brian-99> porque en windows use siempre 85Hz
<Thedemon007> mm no c porq hay una warnings sobre ellos
<brian-99> :S
<fosco_> brian-99: quizá con otro driver, con el radeon no podrás
<brian-99> nose de donde cambiarlo
<fosco_> mejor no tocarlo
<fosco_> a menos q realmente sea molesto
<Thedemon007> no veo errores hay otro log de xorg ?
<brian-99> el OLD?
<brian-99> puede servir?
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> un momento
<Thedemon007> ese debe d ser el q registro cuando iniciast con el xorg
<Thedemon007> porq el q me pasast me imagino q es el nuevo
<brian-99> no me deja abrirlo
<brian-99> No existe una aplicación instalada para los archivos archivo de respaldo
<brian-99> No se pudo mostrar «/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old».
<Thedemon007> mm instala el pastebinit
<Thedemon007> como t dije
<brian-99> ah ok
<brian-99> un momnento
<Thedemon007> luego has el comando sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> y hay t da el link del past
<brian-99> http://pastebin.com/iE82sGU1
<brian-99> genial rapidisimo :D
<Thedemon007> :( no veo errores tampoco en est XD
<Thedemon007> no hay uno con un numero ?
<brian-99> a ver..
<Thedemon007> Xorg.1.log
<Thedemon007> o Xorg.log
<brian-99> el Xorg0 que ya te pase
<brian-99> es todo
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<brian-99> :(
<chilicuil> brian-99: prueba $ sudo xrandr --rate 85
<fosco_> no se ven errores en los logs porque no hay ningun error
<fosco_> el driver radeon no va a dar más de 60Hz de refresco
<brian-99> Rate 85.0 Hz not available for this size
<Thedemon007> Mm te hare un xorg a ver
<brian-99> ok
<fosco_> veo que continua la tendencia a ignorar lo que digo :)
<brian-99> fosco que manera hay de cambiar la frecuencia a 85hz?
<alfredoUGARTE76> alguien esta teniendo problemas de conectarse con el chat de FB usando empathy?
<fosco_> usar el driver propietario de ati
<wicope_> fosco_: "1360x768"x59.8 ó 1024x768"x60.0 eligiría si fuese mi caso ... ya que como dices la resolución admitida por ese driver llega hasta 60 y no hay manera de cambiar la resolución máxima con ese driver.
<brian-99> el driver propietario de ati que es? como lo instalo?
<fosco_> brian-99: suponiendo que tu ati esté soportada, que hay q comprobarlo, el driver propietario fglrx podrá sacar más partido a tu hardware, y el centro de control de ati (catalyst) te permitirá configurar esas cosas gráficamente
<chilicuil> fosco_: xD, haha, crei que podia intentar forzar su tarjeta
<fosco_> brian-99: leete esto http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/04/nuevos-driver-amd-catalyst-114-y.html
<fosco_> pero como te dije si la imagen la ves bien yo no tocaría nada
<brian-99> ahm, lo instale el driver Privativo que me ofrece, pero no me deja ingresar a aty control center
<fosco_> hacer cambios en el driver gráfico podría dejarte sin escritorio
<brian-99> la imagen la veo bien
<brian-99> :)
<brian-99> pero tenerla a 60Hz no me hara mal a la vista?
<fosco_> si no te deja entrar en catalyst es q no estás usando el driver privativo
<wicope_> yo creo que si hace mal
<fosco_> (una cosa es tenerlo instalado y otra estar usándolo)
<brian-99> lo puse Activar..
<brian-99> nose es que de noche apago todo y me acuesto y veo el monitor en mis ojos :S
<brian-99> el parpadeo me queda un rato en la vista :S
<wicope_> brian-99: si te cansa más la vista
<wicope_> a 60 que a 85
<brian-99> si :S
<brian-99> nose que puedo hacer ya :S
<Thedemon007> brian-99, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652027/
<Thedemon007> intenta con ese xorg
<Thedemon007> aver
<brian-99> que debo hacer?
<Thedemon007> crea de nuevo el xorg brian-99 pero con esa config del past
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> entonces inicio la terminal
<brian-99> sin el modo grafico
<brian-99> hago el xorg -configure
<brian-99> ¿?
<brian-99> y luego deberia meterle eso adentro?
<Thedemon007> editalo primero
<brian-99> le tendria que poner 85hz donde dice 60?
<Thedemon007> luego te metes en modo texto tty
<brian-99>         Modes     "1024x768_60.00" #Choose the resolution
<Thedemon007> dejalo asi es no mas para probar
<brian-99> bueno a ver intentare..
<brian-99> ahora vengo ;)
<Thedemon007> te metes en la tty
<brian-99> tty?
<Thedemon007> y toma nota de los comandos para reiniciar el entorno grafico
<brian-99> voy a apretar ctrl+alt+t
<Thedemon007> si ctrl+alt+f2 =tty2
<brian-99> ahh
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> luego de haber matado el grafico cierto
<brian-99> sudo service gdm stop
<brian-99> tty
<Thedemon007> lo inicias d nuevo
<brian-99> y hago el Xorg
<brian-99> luego de hacerlo reinicio?
<brian-99> pongo sudo servide gdm start?
<Thedemon007> no mira si quieres hacerlo mas facil no mas editas y luego reinicias
<Thedemon007> pero si quieres hacerlo sin reiniciar
<brian-99> una pregunta
<Thedemon007> editas entras en modo texto reinicias el grafico
<brian-99> a ver si me quedo claro..
<brian-99> te digo lo que hare si?
<brian-99> abro la terminal
<Thedemon007> mejor haces el comando sudo service gdm restart
<brian-99> cierro el entorno grafico
<Thedemon007> y listo hay ves si te funciona si ono
<brian-99> abro TTY
<brian-99> luego escribo sudo Xorg -configure
<brian-99> la muevo de root hacia X11
<brian-99> y reinicio
<brian-99> eso debo hacer?
<Thedemon007> no el comando Xorg -configure
<alcon> hola alguien sabe pasar archivos d ubuntu a ubuntu
<Thedemon007> es para q t cree un xorg automaticamente
<Thedemon007> mira mejor paso por paso t digo
<brian-99> ok
<Thedemon007> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> hay pones lo del past
<Thedemon007> q t di luego reinicias
<brian-99> una cosa
<brian-99> para editarlo
<brian-99> tengo que cerrar el entorno?
<Thedemon007> a pero claro antes
<Thedemon007> luego d editarlo guardas los cambios
<Thedemon007> XD
<Thedemon007> luego q guardes ese archivo con lo del past reinicias a ver
<Thedemon007> si funciona si funciona hay si lo modificas frecuencia o algun otra cosa a ver
<brian-99> si, lo ultimo
<brian-99> como hago para ver el past
<brian-99> copiar el contenido y pegarlo en el edit
<Thedemon007> no para editarlo no es necesario cerrar el entorno brian-99
<brian-99> si no veo nada
<brian-99> ahhhh
<brian-99> genial
<brian-99> puse el comando y se me cerro todo :S
<Thedemon007> XD cual?
<brian-99> puse sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg conf
<Thedemon007> Mm que raro
<brian-99> abri un terminal y puse eso
<brian-99> se pone todo negro la pantall
<brian-99> y el _ bajo blanco
<wicope_> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<brian-99> si ese
<Thedemon007> intenta editarlo con otro editor mm en vez d gedit
<Thedemon007> nano
<wicope_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf es este en verdad
<Thedemon007> o leafpad
<brian-99> pongo sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<brian-99> ¿?
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> ahi va..
<Thedemon007> XD no creo q t pase lo mismo
<brian-99> ahi estoy
<brian-99> adentro
<brian-99> :D
<brian-99> no hay nada adentro
<Thedemon007> ese es un editor d texto d consola intenta
<Thedemon007> pegar lo del past a ver
<Thedemon007> luego
<brian-99> ok
<wicope_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf la X es mayúscula
<Thedemon007> amm si pero = no debio pasar eso
<brian-99> lo pegue sin X mayus
<brian-99> eso es mal?
<Thedemon007> si haslo con
<Thedemon007> la X mayuscula
<brian-99> entonces cierro y vuelvo a abrir
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> no guardes ese archivo
<brian-99> sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<wicope_> no
<Thedemon007> es la X d X11
<Thedemon007> no d Xorg
<brian-99> ahhh ok
<brian-99> 	sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> ¿?
<Thedemon007> si :)
<wicope_> asegurate de que sabes entrar si no entra ... revisa todos los pasos
<brian-99> bien
<brian-99> ya entro
<brian-99> ahora debo pegar ahi
<brian-99> lo que me enviaste antes
<brian-99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652027/
<brian-99> pego todo eso dentro del editor
<Thedemon007> si sin los numeros
<Thedemon007> de linea
<brian-99> OK
<brian-99> ya esta
<brian-99> pongo guardar?
<oaglp> hola!!
<Thedemon007> no debes d presionar
<oaglp> saludos desde jujuy-argentina
<Thedemon007> ctrl+X
<Thedemon007> hay t pregunta
<Thedemon007> le dices q si
<Thedemon007> enter
<yojota> saludos desde jujuy-argentina
<brian-99> listo
<brian-99> ya esta guardado
<Thedemon007> ok haora mm reinicia o si quieres
<Thedemon007> haces
<Thedemon007> sudo service gdm restart
<Thedemon007> q t reinicia
<brian-99> ok dale ;)
<brian-99> reinicio directamente ;)
<Thedemon007> el entorno d escritorio
<brian-99> facil desde aka
<brian-99> una pregunta
<brian-99> y si falla?
<brian-99> que pasa?
<brian-99> no vere nada, no podre entrar?
<yojota> taria genial
<Thedemon007> los mismo = puedes borrarlo
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> ahora vengo ;)
<Thedemon007> no podras
<Thedemon007> entrar en modo texto
<Thedemon007> o aveces
<Thedemon007> entra en modo grafico reducido
<brian-99> ahh
<brian-99> si estoy en solo texto..
<brian-99> no sabre que hacer jaja
<Thedemon007> solo
<Thedemon007> el comando
<Thedemon007> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf que borrara
<Thedemon007> el archivo
<Thedemon007> reinicias
<Thedemon007> y ya
<Thedemon007> todo como antes
<brian-99> genial
<brian-99> ya vengo ;)
<brian-99> gracias
<Xago_> amigos...no puedo conectarme a una impresora que está asociada a un pc con linux desde mi laptop, tb con linux :(
<Xago_> ipp y lpd ...nada
<carlos> la tienes compartida?
<brian-99> Hola
<brian-99> volvi
<brian-99> Hola
<brian-99> volvi
<brian-99> estoy desde el USB porque no puedo entrar al sistema
<brian-99> :S
<Thedemon007> a ver q aparece?
<brian-99> pues da un error
<brian-99> de video
<brian-99> y solo texto
<brian-99> entonces intente poner el comando para borrar
<brian-99> sudo rm...
<Thedemon007> Amm aprevechemos mira monta el disco
<Thedemon007> d
<brian-99> pero me dice: log in incorrect..
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> ya esta montado
<Thedemon007> monta el disco d ubuntu hay te metes y pastea
<Thedemon007> los logs d una vez a ver
<Thedemon007> recuerdas en donde estan no?
<brian-99> ahora hay muchisimos logs de xorg
<brian-99> si ya estoy ahi :D
<brian-99> hay xorg 1 2 ..
<Thedemon007> bueno pasa algunos d los nuevos
<brian-99> 3 4 y 5..
<Thedemon007> q no sea uno q me allas pasado ya
<brian-99> un momento ;)
<brian-99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652044/
<brian-99> Xorg.4.log te pase
<Thedemon007> amm no devices dtetados mm pastea el xorg aver
<Thedemon007> aremos no mas una pruba y si no ps entras d nuevo en live
<Thedemon007> montas el disco d ubuntu
<Thedemon007> vas a
<brian-99> a ver.. dime que hago?
<Thedemon007> ve a
<Thedemon007> /etc/X11/
<brian-99> si
<Thedemon007> donde esta el xorg pero no en el disco d live si no el d ubuntu montado
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> estoy ahi mismo
<brian-99> sistema de archivos de 77gb es mi disco..
<brian-99> :)
<Thedemon007> pastea el xorg aver
<brian-99> el xorg.conf?
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> creo q el error es una tonteria
<brian-99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652046/
<Thedemon007> amm legaste a login no?
<Thedemon007> la pantalla negra
<Thedemon007> ?
<brian-99> no entiendo la pregunta?
<Thedemon007> dijiste algo d login cuando intentast iniciar
<brian-99> encendi el pc
<brian-99> aparece el guion bajo blanco para cargar el sistema
<brian-99> y ahi no aparece la presentacion (imagen) UBUNTU
<brian-99> sino que aparece una listita con unos errores
<brian-99> y solo para que yo escriba
<brian-99> ahi intente escribir pero me dice login incorrect cuando pongo mi clave de usuario
<Thedemon007> :-)
<Thedemon007> bueno estabas cerca es primero
<Thedemon007> el nombre d user
<Thedemon007> y luego
<Thedemon007> el pass
<Thedemon007> para entrar en la tty
<brian-99> ahm
<brian-99> yo ponia el comando para remover el archivo
<brian-99> y me pedia el pas
<brian-99> y no..
<brian-99> :S
<brian-99> entonces pongo Brian
<brian-99> y mi contraseña
<brian-99> y entrara :)
<Thedemon007> si pero pera
<brian-99> oki :D
<Xago_> amigos...no puedo conectarme a una impresora que está asociada a un pc con linux desde mi laptop, tb con linux :(
<Xago_> ipp y lpd ...nada
<Xago_> está compartida
<Xago_> pero por más que intento...con las opciones que tengo...no pasa nada
<Thedemon007> brian-99, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652049/
<Thedemon007> intenta con eso es decir editalo con eso
<Thedemon007> mm para q t haga mas facil abre un nautilus con
<Thedemon007> sudo nautilis
<Thedemon007> hay buscas la ruta lo podras editar tranquilo y todo
<brian-99> tengo que reeditar el xorg?
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> no me abre terminal aca?
<brian-99> ya..
<brian-99> a ver
<Thedemon007> si te abre pero al hacer el comando anteriot el d gedit /etc bla bla
<Thedemon007> no funciona porq hay q especificar la ruta mejor
<brian-99> a ver espera
<brian-99> yo abri nautilus desde terminal
<brian-99> y que hago con eso
<brian-99> me abre una ventana para que busque directorios
<Thedemon007> si busca la ruta del xorg
<brian-99> ya la busque
<Thedemon007> en el disco d ubuntu y ps edita el xorg
<brian-99> fui a etc x11
<Thedemon007> edita el xorg con lo del nuevo past
<brian-99> si pero para que es el nautilus
<brian-99> no entiendo :S
<brian-99> puse sudo nautilus bien
<Thedemon007> no puedes abrir el archivo xorg.conf ?
<brian-99> me abrio una ventana
<brian-99> es que no me deja entrar a sistema de archivos de 77 gb creo :S
<Thedemon007> mm
<brian-99> ya fui a la carpeta
<brian-99> y no veo el archivo :S
<brian-99> no aparece
<brian-99> :S
<Thedemon007> puede q sea
<Thedemon007> el disco equivocado
<brian-99> :S
<brian-99> revise en los 2
<brian-99> que hay
<brian-99> venga
<brian-99> encontre
<brian-99> :D
<brian-99> ahi lo abri
<brian-99> que hago?
<brian-99> cambio por el pastebien
<Thedemon007> reeditarlo con lo de http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652049/
<brian-99> ya esta
<brian-99> listo guardado
<Thedemon007> intenta reiniciar pero ya sabes para entrar a la tty si es q ocurre el error
<Thedemon007> pones el nombre d usuario
<Thedemon007> luego la pass
<brian-99> mira espera
<Thedemon007> enter
<Thedemon007> y listo
<Thedemon007> y puedes
<brian-99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652053/
<brian-99> entre al disco busque el x11 xorg.. asi quedo editado
<brian-99> esta bien?
<Thedemon007> intentar cambiar d tty con ctrl+alt+f1,f2.... cuando hagas login
<Thedemon007> si esta bien
<brian-99> bueno entonces ahora
<brian-99> reinicio la pc
<Thedemon007> brian-99, no es q te lo haiga pasado mal mm
<brian-99> reinicio y no me va a abrir el escritorio?
<Thedemon007> es probabre
<brian-99> bueno si no abre que debo hacer?
<Thedemon007> logeas como t dije
<Thedemon007> y el comando
<brian-99> de remover?
<Thedemon007> d borrado
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> luego
<brian-99> ok excelente
<brian-99> si?
<Thedemon007> sudo service gdm restart
<brian-99> si
<Thedemon007> para q reinicies el escritorio y hay mismo
<Thedemon007> acedas a buntu
<Thedemon007> ubuntu normalment
<brian-99> ok perfecto
<brian-99> ahora regreso ;)
<brian-99> vale?
<brian-99> muchas gracias ;)
<Thedemon007> .-)
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-26
<brian-99> hola
<Thedemon007> Hola
<brian-99> ya lo intente pero no me deja borrar:S
<Thedemon007> que tal como t fue?
<brian-99> no inicia
<Thedemon007> con sudo?
<brian-99> entre como sudo
<brian-99> y puse el lugar
<brian-99> para borrar
<Thedemon007> mm ok borralo desd aca a ver
<Thedemon007> desd el live
<Thedemon007> y listo
<brian-99> y me dice que elclaro :D
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> no inicia
<brian-99> eh
<Thedemon007> ok abre en terminal sido nautilus
<brian-99> ok
<Thedemon007> busca la ruta y el archivo
<Thedemon007> xorg
<Thedemon007> y borralo
<Thedemon007> listo
<brian-99> listo
<brian-99> ya esta
<brian-99> ahora reinicio y tal vez funcione jajaja?
<Thedemon007> JA nah estoy seguro q inicia bien :)
<brian-99> jaja todo bien no hay drama
<brian-99> cualquier cosa reinstalare xD
<Thedemon007> mm
<brian-99> oye y..
<brian-99> ubuntu 11.10
<brian-99> la disponible
<brian-99> tal vez corrija el problema?
<brian-99> o es =?
<Thedemon007> Mm no c d el tengo tiempo
<Thedemon007> me imagino q es =
<brian-99> ahh
<Thedemon007> q no mas son los drivers
<brian-99> ok
<Thedemon007> tienes
<Thedemon007> q probar con los privativos
<brian-99> esto de los drivers es lo que realmente hace complicado ubuntu :S
<Thedemon007> o buscart los ultimos d los open source y compilarlos
<brian-99> uno siendo novato tener que hacer todas estas cosas
<brian-99> venga a ver
<brian-99> ahora regreso y vemos si?
<brian-99> voy a iniciar mi escritorio desde el equipo
<brian-99> ya vengo
<Thedemon007> ok
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> ya estoy desde el equipo ;)
<brian-99> que me explicabas de los drivers?
<brian-99> :d
<Thedemon007> brian-99,
<Thedemon007> creo q el modo mas facil
<Thedemon007> es con
<brian-99> si
<Thedemon007> es con la herramienta q trae ubuntu
<brian-99> si la de drivers adicionales?
<Thedemon007> ve a Sistema > administracion>  controladores adicionales
<brian-99> controladores adicionales
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> ese
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> hay 1 ofrecido
<brian-99> pero lo instalo y no corrige tampoco lo de la frecuencia
<brian-99> si me agrega 1 opcion mas de resolucion
<Thedemon007> Mm ok
<Thedemon007> lo otro es instalar los mismos drivers randeon pero los ultimos los q estan en desarrollo
<Thedemon007> que para eso tienes q compilar
<brian-99> eso estaria bueno intentar
<brian-99> porque el que da ubuntu adicional no funciona :S
<brian-99> me pone la pantalla fuera d frecuencia..
<brian-99> donde consigo los nuevos desarrolandose?
<brian-99> tal vez con esos funcione
<Thedemon007> mm no c bien deja y busco a ver
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> gracias
<Thedemon007> que version t dice q tiens?
<Thedemon007> el gestor d paqutes?
<brian-99> mmm
<brian-99> nose
<brian-99> la que descargue y probe. es
<brian-99> amd ati catalys control center 11.6
<Thedemon007> abre el gestor d paquetes brian-99
<Thedemon007> y busca ati
<Thedemon007> a ver que tienes instalado y su version
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> a ver
<brian-99> puse ati
<brian-99> y aparecen muchas cosas en la lista
<Thedemon007> amm y  si pones
<Thedemon007> radeon
<Thedemon007> mm ya vi el error del xorg que t hice
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652049/
<Thedemon007> mm no no es eso
<brian-99> a ver
<brian-99> con radeon salen bastantes tambien
<Thedemon007> pero busca lo que tines instalado
<Thedemon007> no mas creo q hay un filtro para ello
<Thedemon007> encontre una fuente xf86-video-ati-6.9.0.tar.gz
<Thedemon007> pero hay q ver si es mas nueva q la ver q tienes
<brian-99> mmm a ver
<brian-99> tiene para aplicar filtros
<brian-99> que quieres que busque?
<brian-99> xf86-video-ati-6.9.0.tar.gz
<brian-99> ese no lo tengo en la lista
<Thedemon007> no ese si no lo vas a encontrar aplica ese no mas d las cosas instaladas
<Thedemon007> qsalga no mas lo q tienes intalado
<Thedemon007> nmigestor no abre :-(
<Thedemon007> ps tengo un lio con las actualizaciones q intento resolver
<brian-99> :S
<Thedemon007> por lo que vi en ubuntu packages estan algo viejos
<Thedemon007> mm as
<Thedemon007> esto
<Thedemon007> instala
<Thedemon007> ubuntu tweak brian-99
<Thedemon007> hay actualiza todo los repos
<Thedemon007> y agrega los del xorg
<Thedemon007> y atualiza de nuevo
<Thedemon007> eso te descargara y actulizara con unos drivers seguramente mas actualizados
<Thedemon007> esos repos tienen los driver bien actualizados creo q no tanto con el source pero si bien
<brian-99> como hago?
<brian-99> ubuntu tweak
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> como lo instalo?
<brian-99> sudo apt-get install tweak
<brian-99> ¿?
<Thedemon007> no as esto
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com FE85409EEAB40ECCB65740816AF0E1940624A220
<Thedemon007> listo?
<Thedemon007> as ese comando
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> ya esta
<Thedemon007> haora sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> abrio un editor
<Thedemon007> tienes el 10.10 no?
<brian-99> si
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652080/
<brian-99> donde pongo eso?
<Thedemon007> agrega esas lineas al final de ese archivo brian-99
<Thedemon007> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thedemon007> te abre un archivo
<brian-99> listo
<brian-99> ya esta
<brian-99> :D
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Thedemon007> haora ese comando
<Thedemon007> luego sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Thedemon007> y listo
<brian-99> uff jaja va ;)
<brian-99> listo
<brian-99> todo terminado
<brian-99> ahora tengo ya 85hz? XD
<Thedemon007> :-)
<Thedemon007> no abre
<Thedemon007> el programa
<brian-99> que cosa?
<Thedemon007> en aplicaciones> Herramientas del sistema
<brian-99> espra
<brian-99> me acaba de aparecer
<brian-99> 2 actualizaciones importantes de seguridad?
<Thedemon007> si te dice algo d actualizar dile que si
<brian-99> OK
<brian-99> listo
<brian-99> ahora q hago?
<Thedemon007> ok hora hay buscas algo de repositorios no c bien como es q era
<Thedemon007> pero en una de las primeras opciones
<brian-99> donde?
<Thedemon007> primero dale a alguna q tenga un boton de desbloquiar
<Thedemon007> d las primeras
<brian-99> pero nose de donde me hablas
<Thedemon007> le das al boton
<brian-99> en que sitio
<Thedemon007> en ese programa
<brian-99> que programa?
<Thedemon007> ya abriste el programa ubuntu tweak no?
<brian-99> no
<Thedemon007> XD abrelo
<brian-99> listo :D
<Thedemon007> bueno relee lo anterior
<Thedemon007> te va a preguntar si deseas acualizar el programa
<Thedemon007> lista de repos
<Thedemon007> y tam instalar actualizaciones
<brian-99> no encuentro nada de repos en el programa :S
<Thedemon007> ya le diste a el bonton de desbloquiar?
<brian-99> aprete centro de aplicaciones
<Thedemon007> aja que ams hay
<brian-99> y me aparece q hay nueva aplicacion disponible
<brian-99> descargar?
<brian-99> actualizarla
<brian-99> ¿?
<Thedemon007> dile que si
<Thedemon007> debe d ser la actualizacion del mismo progrma
<brian-99> centro de origenes de software...
<Thedemon007> creo q es en centro d origenes d soft
<Thedemon007> bueno desbloquea
<brian-99> bien :D
<brian-99> espera
<brian-99> que desbloquee que? xD
<Thedemon007> y marca las casillas d algo de xorg
<brian-99> ah sisi
<brian-99> desbloquear..
<brian-99> para
<Thedemon007> poder modificar
<Thedemon007> los repositorios
<brian-99> espera
<brian-99> desbloquie
<brian-99> y me deja seleccionar cosas
<Thedemon007> aja lo q te interesa
<Thedemon007> es lo del xor
<Thedemon007> g
<brian-99> a donde esta lo de XOR?
<Thedemon007> tienen un icono con X
<brian-99> encontre este
<brian-99> X updates
<brian-99> xorg-edgers fresh X crack
<Thedemon007> esaja esos
<Thedemon007> marcalos
<Thedemon007> y guarda cambios
<brian-99> esos 2 marco?
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> actualizo
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> un momento ;)
<Thedemon007> seguramente t encontrara nuvos paquetes d drivers Xorg :-)
<brian-99> 89 paquetes disponibles
<brian-99> actualizar?
<brian-99> seleecionar todo y actualizar..?
<Thedemon007> XD si si tines tiempo y broma dale q si
<Thedemon007> seleccionar tod?
<brian-99> los 89 paquetes
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> todos son de xorg no?
<brian-99> descargando paquetes
<brian-99> si..
<brian-99> todos son X11
<brian-99> va rapido :D
<brian-99> no era para demorar mucho parece :D
<brian-99> ya va 50 de 90 :D
<brian-99> 10 seg. mas
<brian-99> instalando software..
<Thedemon007> :) luego de eso sigue buscando en los q aparece para seleccionar
<brian-99> que siga buscando donde?
<Thedemon007> con iconos busca y selecciona todo lo referente al xorg
<brian-99> en tweak
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> en otras categorias?
<Thedemon007> si busca bien y si no hay mas ps no marcas mas
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> y como se cuando funciona XD?
<Thedemon007> :-) son actualizaciones pueden q te funcionen pueden q no
<Thedemon007> pero
<Thedemon007> para ver si hay cambios tienes q reiniciar la X con
<Thedemon007> sudo gdm service restart o reiniciar la pc
<brian-99> osea una vez que termine todo reinicio la pc
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> ya termino
<brian-99> de instalr un exito dice
<Thedemon007> y viste si habia mas cosas de xorg?
<brian-99> si pero no hay mas
<brian-99> en centro de aplicaciones no hay mas
<brian-99> ya no hay mas parece..
<Thedemon007> mm ok entonces si reinicia a ver :)
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> tweak es como centro de software?
<brian-99> lo mismo?
<Thedemon007> si algo asi solo que añade repositorios de otras fuentes
 * Josesordo le gusto la pelicula REC .. =)
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> buenisimo
<brian-99> voy a reiniciar ahora vengo! ;)
<Thedemon007> y te da algunos programas q no estarian en los repos oficiales
<Thedemon007> ok
<brian-99> ya vuelvo ;)
<brian-99> volvi
<brian-99> ya estuve mirando
<brian-99> y me agrego mas resoluciones
<brian-99> pero aun sigo a 60Hz :S
<brian-99> una sola tiene a 85Hz
<brian-99> la puse, pero es bajisima..
<brian-99> 512x384 a 120Hz
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<brian-99> thedemon estas?
<Thedemon007> brian-99, :) por lo menos un avance
<Thedemon007> si
<Thedemon007> llege
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> ya..
<brian-99> :)
<brian-99> se te ocurre algo mas?
<Thedemon007> seguramente mas adelante abra otras actualizaciones
<brian-99> ahm, entonces no queda otra que quedarse a 60Hz?
<Thedemon007> mm eso del compilado es algo lioso y complicado :-(
<Thedemon007> si o si vez q el otro driver
<brian-99> bueno tendre que esperar a ubuntu 11.10
<brian-99> tal vez ahi llegue lo nuevo?
<Thedemon007> actualiza unas 2 o 3 versiones pruebas con el a ver
<Thedemon007> si :-) Braiam
<brian-99> que?
<brian-99> como que actualize unas 2 o 3 versiones?
<Braiam> ...
<Guest340> hola a todos buenas noches busco y busco y no hay como configurar mi wifi en vostro 1000
<Guest340> en google alguien k m pueda asesorar
<ivedci89-desktop> podre instalar solo el KDE sin que me haga estragos con las configuraciones del resto del software? o sea, intalar solo el entorno grafico, no todo el resto de sus aplicaciones, estoy muy como con ubuntu!
<Thedemon007> Me equivoq Braiam con brian-99
<Thedemon007> XD
<Braiam> Guest340: que versipon de ubuntu usas?
<Thedemon007> si mira brian-99 por lo menos
<ivedci89-desktop> estoy comodo con ubuntu asi como está...
<Braiam> es natural Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> esta en 1.4 y atualiza a 1.6 o mas ps pruebas con ese driver a ver
<brian-99> como hago?
<Guest340> ubuntu 11
<brian-99> 11.10?
<Guest340> si
<Thedemon007> ps chekeas en esa aplicación d ubuntu
<Thedemon007> donde t sale el otro driver
<Braiam> Guest340: puedes ver el icono de configuración de red?
<brian-99> se estan mezclando las conversaciones xD
<brian-99> Thedemon decis que abra el programa tweak
<brian-99> y busque actualizaciones?
<Braiam> en el area de nofificación Guest340
<Braiam> Thedemon007: mejor ve a #ubuntu y veras el pandemonio
<Guest340> estoy conectado con cable pero el wifi no me lo activa
<Thedemon007> ese tamb pero ese normal constantemente como cada cemana actualizas
<Braiam> Guest340: si haces click en el icono te aparece una lista de redes disponibles?
<Guest340> no
<Thedemon007> o cada dia como quieras brian-99
<Guest340> de la wifi no
<Guest340> solo activa la de cable
<Guest340> en una compac si me lo hacia en esta no....
<Guest340> y como la cambie
<Guest340> por eso no me configura el wifi
<brian-99> venga..
<brian-99> vamos a ver
<brian-99> de momento me quedare con 60Hz
<Thedemon007> Guest340, tienes algunos pastes?
<brian-99> espero no me haga mal a la vista
<Braiam> ok, Guest340 ejecuta lspci en una terminal y pega la salida en pastebin
<Braiam> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Thedemon007> mejor as sudo lspci -kvm
<brian-99> Thedemon Gracias por todo ;)
<Thedemon007> y pastealo asi la salida es mucho mas detallada
<Braiam> Thedemon007: no necesito tanta informacion
<Thedemon007> ok brian-99 de nada
<Guest340> ok.
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿Podré instalar solo el KDE sin que me haga estragos con las configuraciones del resto del software? o sea; instalar solo el entorno gráfico, sin el resto de sus aplicaciones, estoy muy como con ubuntu.
<Braiam> Guest340: recuerda pegar el link de pastebin acá
<Guest340> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652093/
<Guest340> ya esta
<Braiam> ivedci89-desktop: creo que lo que buscas es plasma-desktop
<Thedemon007> ivedci89-desktop, no c pero en gnome hay una carpeta para lo basico no c en kde
<Thedemon007> aff carpeta no paquete
<ivedci89-desktop> y que es ese plasma? donde tengo alguna especificacion?
<Thedemon007> mm no recuerdo pero en un natty server yo instale gnome con no mas lo basico
<ivedci89-desktop> Thedemon007  Braiam:  entonces busco sobre ese plasma"?
<Thedemon007> si ivedci89-desktop
<Braiam> ivedci89-desktop: plasma-desktop es un paquete
<Braiam> !info plasma-desktop
<kubot> Braiam: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Thedemon007> amm no sabia a q t referias bien con plasma XD
<Braiam> venga
<Braiam> !man plasma-desktop
<Braiam> !man plasma-desktop
<kubot> No manual page for 'plasma-desktop'
<kubot> No manual page for 'plasma-desktop'
<ivedci89-desktop> porque os explico, una vez instale el KDE en el ubuntu, y me puso alicaciones rara para mi. aparte eso es lo de menos, no podia configurar el asunto del inicio de sesion bien... siempre me pedia contraseña...
<Braiam> ivedci89-desktop: si vas a usar kde, te recomiendo que instales y uses kdm
<ivedci89-desktop> y en mi casa, donde todos usamos la compu y se la encinde siempre es un garron la contraseña...
<ivedci89-desktop> kdm es un control de inicio de sesion o qué es? Brian?
<Thedemon007> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<ivedci89-desktop> Braiam:
<Braiam> ivedci89-desktop: exacto
<ivedci89-desktop> claro porque estaba el programita de GNOME queriendo controlar a KDE para iniciar sesion ese seria el quilombo
<Guest340> Braiam help
<Guest340> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Thedemon007> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Guest340
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias Braiam
<ivedci89-desktop> probare el asunto en una virtual y si me sale bien lo hago en realidad
<Braiam> Guest340: tendras que compilartelo
<Guest340> ok.
<Braiam> ya que esta bien feo el modulo del kernel
<ivedci89-desktop> Braiam: uso pidgin, hay algun metodo de teclado rapido o algo asi para poner el nombre de un integrante de la sala de chat? porque suele ser incomodo copiar y pegar...
<Braiam> !tab ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<Braiam> Guest340: considerate afortunado, es mas facil
<Braiam> Guest340: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA%20-%20Internet%20access
<ivedci89-desktop> Braiam: perfecto chicos kubot niko nycko Tukeke
<ivedci89-desktop> jejeje
<Braiam> kubot???
<ivedci89-desktop> nunca más olvidaré esto jajjaa
<ivedci89-desktop> ya sé que kubot es un programa o algo asi
<Braiam> !kubot ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Thedemon007> Jajjajajaj creo q el q lo mada eres tu Braiam ivedci89-desktop no ha abusado del bot
<Braiam> Thedemon007: en realidad no lo era por abusar
<Braiam> simplemente le dí el manual de kubot
<ivedci89-desktop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Thedemon007> Hola kubot como estas?
<ivedci89-desktop> !hola esto es una prueba
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Braiam> ivedci89-desktop: y creo que incluia una parte sobre investigar los factos en privado
<Guest340> ya los tengo instalados se supone Braiam pero no me aparece
<Guest340> en el centro de descargas
<ivedci89-desktop> ah siiii mmmmm
<Braiam> Guest340: tienes que cerrar sesion
<Braiam> Guest340: espera
<Braiam> los instalaste o no?
<Guest340> en el centro de software me dice k el bcmwl-kernel-source ya esta instalad
<Guest340> pero ya reinicie y nada
<Braiam> Guest340: fuiste a Sistema > Administracion > Controladores Adicionalres?
<Braiam> Adicionales*
<Guest340> no puedo verlo asi solo iconos del lado izquierdo
<Guest340> ya entre
<Braiam> Guest340: activalo
<Guest340> ya me dice k esta activo
<Guest340> pero no me aparece nada
<Braiam> Guest340: espera
<Guest340> ok.
<Braiam> algunos minutos
<Thedemon007> Guest340, has el comando
<Thedemon007> iwconfing
<Thedemon007> a ver si la interfaz ya esta levantada
<Thedemon007> iwconfig
<Guest340> lo no wireless extencion
<Thedemon007> mm los modulos creo q no estan cargados
<Guest340> wlan1 igual
<Braiam> si aparece wlan1 esta todo bie
<Braiam> bien*
<Thedemon007> aparece wlan Guest340 ?
<Braiam> solo espera al NM para que escanee todas las redes disponibles
<Guest340> entonces k hago para cargarlos y k me detecte las redes
<Thedemon007> Guest340,
<Thedemon007> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<Thedemon007> sudo modprobe wl
<Braiam> Guest340: aparece o no wlan?
<Thedemon007> luego verifica que se cargaron lsmod
<Guest340> no me aparecen sudo modprobe -r b43 ss wl fatal error
<Braiam> Guest340: es ssb no ss
<Braiam> pero mi pregunta es cuando ejecutaste iwconfig aparecia o no wlan1?
<Guest340> si aparece
<Guest340> hay
<Braiam> Guest340: ok, entonces espera como dice la paguina
<Braiam> Note: Allow several seconds for the network manager to scan for available networks before attempting a connection.
<Braiam> pagina*
<Guest340> pero de eso ya un buen de hecho reinicie y nada
<Guest340> y el indicador de la red prendida de la vostro 1000 no enciende
<Thedemon007> que ubuntu tienes Guest340 ?
<Guest340> 11.04
<Thedemon007> tienes
<Thedemon007> que reinstalar
<Thedemon007> bcmwl-kernel-source
<Thedemon007> In Ubuntu 11.04, if the driver fails to load, you may need to reinstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package. This can be done from Synaptic -> Mark for Reinstallation.
<Guest340> ok elimino he instalo otra vez es k actulize de un 10 y hay si me ncionaba
<Braiam> o más facil "sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source"
<tabunet> una pregunta
<tabunet> estaba leyendo que recomendabaís ubuntu tweak
<tabunet> pregunto para que sirve y si tiene utilidad para Ubuntu 11.04 y Unity
<tabunet> ?
<tabunet> Gracias de antemano
<Devils> ola
<tabunet> Hola Devils buenas noches
<tabunet> buenas noches a todos por supuesto
<tabunet> ;)
<Devils> hola tabunet como estas
<Braiam> tabunet: no se donde leiste eso, pero no recuerdo que acá se recomiende ubuntu tweak.
<Braiam> en cualquier caso, es una aplicación para realizar pequeños ajustes a la configuración de ubuntu
<Braiam> aunque los puedes hacer tu mismo directamente sin necesitarlo
<Devils> que tarjeta inalámbrica me recomiendan comprar?
<Devils> alguien me que tenga experiencia en ese asunto
<Devils> alguien me puede decir como instalar wifislax
<Braiam> Devils: no te puedo recomendar una en particular, pero antes de comprar da un vistazo a esta lista http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ para verificar
<Devils> gracias braiam
<Devils> braiam: sabes como puedo instalar wifislax en mi ubuntu 10.10?
<Braiam> Devils: http://e1ement2048.wordpress.com/2008/03/11/wifislax-ubuntu/
<Devils> acaso es así, sudo apt-get install wifislax?
<Devils> ok gracias de nuevo
<Devils> una pregunta mas, esto no me cambiara en nada la apariencia de mi ubuntu 10.10?
<Braiam> Devils: en una sola palabra: no
<Devils> ok :p jiji
<Devils> braiam: cuantos años llevas usando linux?
<Braiam> mm... no recuerdo
<Devils> braiam me refiero a instalar wifislax dentro de ubuntu como si fuera una aplicación mas
<Braiam> Devils: creo que en el link lo indica
<Devils> no lo que si indica es como instalarlo en vista y yo no uso eso
<Braiam> Devils: que link estas viendo??
<Braiam> <Braiam> Devils: http://e1ement2048.wordpress.com/2008/03/11/wifislax-ubuntu/ <--- recuerdo haber puesto este
<Devils> el que me diste este http://e1ement2048.wordpress.com/2008/03/11/wifislax-ubuntu/
<Devils> si ese mismo
<Braiam> Devils: lo primero que aparece es como instalarlo en ubuntu
<Devils> braiam. a mi no me anda bien esos dos programas que el indica usar
<Devils> no me andan bien en mi ubuntu 10.10
<Braiam> Devils: wifislax es una distro, igual que ubuntu, por lo tanto tendras que virtualizarlo o istalarlo en una particion separada
<Devils> que mal
<leiza> hola
<Devils> hola leiza
<leiza> Devils, me podes ayudar con compiz
<leiza> lo tengo pero no esta activado :S
<leiza> active la opcion para que las ventanas sean gelatinosas
<leiza> pero no sale :S
<Devils> creo que braiam te ayudara mejor que yo
<leiza> Braiam, estas ?
<Braiam> !ccsm leiza
<kubot> leiza: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<leiza> Braiam, ya lo tengo instalado y lo raro es que cuando voy a personalizar fondo no me sale la opcion de efectos :S
<Devils> leiza: lo e usado pero no le entiendo bien jeje
<leiza> antes lo ponia de lo mejor yo, pero este ubuntu 11.04 tiene algunos problemas creo :S
<Braiam> leiza: ya viste el menu de Personalizacion?
<Braiam> leiza: solo escribe ccsm
<Braiam> si usas 11.04
<Devils> leiza: hay efectos que no son compatibles con otros es decir que si activas uno no puedes usar otros
<leiza> no tengo absolutamente ningun efecto y active varios para ver pero no anda ninguno, y actualice los drivers de la placa de video
<Braiam> leiza: dame un momento
<Devils> leiza: que mal no se como brindarte mi ayuda
<leiza> Devils, no hay problema :)
<leiza> voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa, ahi vengo
<Devils> ok
<leiza> no volvio braiam? :S
<Devils> leiza, mira si esto te ayuda http://www.cesarius.net/instala-compiz-fusion-en-ubuntu/2007/06/
<leiza> a ver..
<Devils> creo que braiam se a retirado
<braiam> leiza: tienes Unity o gnome clasico?
<leiza> unity
<leiza> Devils, solo dice como instalarlo y ya lo tengo instalado
<braiam> leiza: también me podrías decir lo que sale de «lspci -nn | grep VGA»
<leiza> braiam, pongo en consola "lspci -nn" ?
<braiam> leiza: no, el comando completo desde "«" hasta "»"
<leiza> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] [10de:0422] (rev a1)
<leiza> eso me sale
<leiza> braiam, no puedo instalar el simple ccsm, pero el otro lo tengo
<braiam> leiza: solo necesitas uno, no ambos
<leiza> braiam, en donde cambias el fondo no me salen los efectos :/
<leiza> braiam, me parece que es porque no tengo la aceleracion 3D
<braiam> leiza: presiona la tecla meta (la que tiene el simbolo de windows) y escribe ccsm
<leiza> braiam, no pasa nada cuando toco la tecla windows
<braiam> mm...
<braiam> entonces Alt + F2 y escribe ccsm
<xangua> y si rompes unity moviendole al compiz, basta con : unity --reset
<leiza> braiam, tenia el ubuntu 10, cuando actualice al 11 me salio un cartel que no podia poner noseque de cosas graficas
<leiza> luego del reinicio
<braiam> leiza: talvez necesites controladores privativos
<leiza> xangua, ya puse eso no pasa nada :S
<leiza> braiam, activo los que tienen aceleracion 3D?
<xangua> (23:06:19) xangua: y si rompes unity moviendole al compiz, basta con : unity --reset
<xangua> palabra clave, Romper
<braiam> xangua: lo se >.<
<braiam> ya lo he hecho :P
<leiza> ahi estoy instalando el controlador privativo+
<braiam> leiza: instala 192 o superior
<leiza> braiam, sigue igual :S tengo que reiniciar?
<dzup> sea lo que sea compiz sucks en atom
<braiam> leiza: sí
<braiam> dzup: o/
<leiza> ok, ahi vuelvo
<dzup> ...asi le muevas hasta querer mover los mismos registers, atom ni en algaunas veses puedes ver ni siquiera youtue bien
<braiam> de que diantres estas hablando dzup??
<dzup> pero igual, fui yo quien comenzo esta flamewar
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> arp-, hola, estás por acá?
<leiza> braiam, me funciona ahora :D
<leiza> braiam, parece que tenia que cambiar el controlador
<braiam> !yay leiza
<kubot> leiza: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<leiza> gracias por la ayuda  :D
<dzup> y ahora muevele hasta que te quedes insatisfecho porque la ventanita no sale de la superficie del mismo monitor, entonces vienes y dices que tu compiz no se mira 3d  ...bueno ...entonces que haces?
<braiam> dzup: ... creo que tienes que ser un poco más cortéz con la dama...
<dzup> la dama ya se fue
<dzup> a[arte ...es mujer o solo asumews?
<braiam> asumo
<omar> dzup, hola, tu hace unos días me ayudabas a solucionar un asunto de conexión? mientras mi esposa dormía?
<braiam> o que tal si te digo que tu nombre es leiza
<dzup> no recuerdo
<omar> dzup, tu y arp-? creo?
<dzup> braiam: si es mi ap3llido ...quizas si sea mujer
<dzup> omar: no recuerdo,
<braiam> !logs omar
<kubot> omar: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<omar> kubot,  ahora estoy en otro pc
<kubot> omar: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dzup> vete a leer tu
<dzup> y menos logs, esos prefiero que desaparescan
<omar> kubot, jajajaja nunca dijo nadie que los no bot sean inteligentes jajajaja
<dzup> kubot: es solo un programa escrito en python, se llama supybot, si quieres buscarlo en google
<braiam> omar: solo busca en el link por tu nombre/nick y algunas palabras claves
<kubot> dzup: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<braiam> la verdad que remata ese mensaje
<dzup> tu mismo lo puedes poner en tu pc, su nombre es supybot
<dzup> !version
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<braiam> dzup: su nombre es kubot, así que deja de cambiarle el nombre... jum
<omar> nah, solo quería contar algo a quienes me ayudaban unos días atrás, nada más
<braiam> omar: mejor cuenta en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dzup> es ... "supybot"   escrito en pyhon ...es opensource y puedes instalarlo en tu pc, ademas puedes hacer tu propio plugin.
<omar> braiam, contaría ahí si fuera offtopic, pero no lo es
<braiam> omar: entonces todavía tienes problemas, no?
<omar> no
<omar> lo solucioné
<omar> bueno, que descansen todos, un abrazo y que tengan buena semana
<braiam> entonces es offtopic :D
<dzup> lo malo es que los clietes que ayudo nunca regresan :(
<braiam> dzup: entonces no te va bien en el negocio?
<dzup> parece, quedan satisfechos heh
<dzup> o  horriblemente mal
<dzup> es que soy illuminati
<Thedemon007> me carge ubuntu :-(
<Thedemon007> con las update que hice
<Thedemon007> creo que c lo que sicedio
<Thedemon007> sucedio*
<Thedemon007> tengo dos kernels d ubuntu
<Thedemon007> y ps uno mas vejo y otro nuevo
<xangua> vas a explicar lo que sucedió o a apretar enter toda la noche¿ :S
<Thedemon007> hice algunas updates con el viejo y luego reinicie (hice updates d algunas librerias d con los repos d
<Thedemon007> natty
<brian-99> :S
<Thedemon007> tenia el 10.10
<Thedemon007> y otras updates con el nuevo
<brian-99> no hay restaurar sistema?
<Thedemon007> q luego reinicie y ps decia q era 11.04 intente actualizarle las libreria pero avia paquetes rottos
<Thedemon007> por lios d dependencia
<Thedemon007> no creo q no brian-99
<brian-99> :(
<Thedemon007> luego d intentar actualizar varias veces y resolver lo d los paquetes rotos ps reinicie y pff
<Thedemon007> un error aparece d que no puede montar /
<Thedemon007> (/temp)
<Thedemon007> Mm lie algo sobre chroot o algo asi para reparar eso d los paquetes rotos y librerias mmm
<Thedemon007> con un live
<Thedemon007> estoy con arch
<Thedemon007> archlinux horita
<Thedemon007> ahorita*
<Thedemon007> MM alguna idea acerca del error?
<Thedemon007> la particion la veo bien
<Thedemon007> reiniciare a ver
<Thedemon007> aff
<Thedemon007> :(
<Thedemon007> nada la particion la veo bien
<Thedemon007> incluso me da la opción de presionar M que sale un promt como root
<Thedemon007> googleare algo
<Thedemon007> a ver
<Thedemon007> veo que el error ocurre en algun scrtip d init
<Thedemon007> me toca tomar nota de los comandos
<Thedemon007> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151125
<Thedemon007> este post es mio :-)
<Thedemon007> con una maquina q no le encontre solución ala final le instale archlinux y no me ha dado problemas d tal magnitud
<mrkcc> hola
<Thedemon007> renicie tomare nota del error execto y intentare unos comandos de http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151125 aver
<Thedemon007> logre no mas conectar a internet al intentar hacer un
<Thedemon007> sudo apt.get update o instalar los scripts da un error
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652197/
<Thedemon007> hay esta la transcripción del error q me sale al intertar iniciar
<Thedemon007> revivi a mi ubuntu :)
<Thedemon007> botie natty server d usb y le di a la opcion d reparar una instalacion luego le di q ejecutara una consola
<Thedemon007> y hay hice el comando dpkg --configure  -a
<Thedemon007> y desp d eso arranco ubuntu pero con algunos errores
<Thedemon007> sigo actualizandolo :-)
<Thedemon007> amm ps con el kernel nuevo daba mucho errores de conecion
<Thedemon007> inicie con el viejo y haora no veo errores
<Thedemon007> mas que todo errores en librerias gtk
<Thedemon007> y veo la apariencia algo fea asi q actualizo las librerias gtk a ver
<wicope> Thedemon007: hola, la parte en la que dice "Root filesystem check failed" creo que es por fdisk, mira en el fstab (el mio es UUID=xxxxxx       /       ext4    errors=remount-ro       0       1) a ver si hay algo extraño que no concuerde (por lo de "La unida de disco de / no esta listo o presente continue esperando, O pulse S para omitir o M para recuperar manualmente.") por ejemplo: sudo blkid -c /dev/null para conparar las UUID. 
<Thedemon007> si las UUID es muy raro q fallen pero ya lo solucione wicope ya pude iniciar ubuntu y no vi ningun error al iniciar
<Thedemon007> botie natty server d usb y le di a la opcion d reparar una instalacion luego le di q ejecutara una consola y hay hice el comando dpkg --configure  -a
<Thedemon007> con eso puede solucionar ese error
<wicope> ohh, perfecto entonces ...
<Thedemon007> si hora tras resolver otros problemas d dependencias y demas puedo hacer la actualizacion parcial :-)
<fosco_> buenas
<Thedemon007> Buenas fosco_
<wicope> hola, pregunta: deluser ó userdel para un sistema chroot ?
<berarma> wicope: para qué quieres borrar usuarios en un chroot?
<wicope> berarma: para rearmar el livecd personalizado sin el usuario, he usado el usuario para crear el home que todos llevarán cuando se cree cualquier usuario
<wicope> berarma: estaba pensando en hacer un backup del usuario para ver en que ficheros escribe el comando adduser, para así no usar el comando y hacerlo a mano... para de esta forma no entrar a chroot
<berarma> wicope: no queda muy claro lo que quieres hacer, pero de todas maneras conviene que entiendas las opciones de los dos comandos antes de usarlos
<wicope> berarma: si, a eso voy, en eso estaba ;)
<berarma> wicope: para eliminar el usuario del sistema sin tocar sus archivos te basta con userdel
<wicope> berarma: y para eliminar ese usuario del sistema tienes que entrar al sistema... eso es lo que intento evitar, eliminar el usuario sin entrar al sistema
<berarma> wicope: al chroot?
<wicope> berarma: claro
<wicope> berarma: tengo algunas historias con startx y gdm y tal .. me es pegajoso poner el xorg.conf y demás ---
<berarma> wicope: depende donde quieras que quite el usuario, te va a tocar archivos en /etc
<wicope> berarma: por cierto esta es la guia que uso: http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Personalizar_distribuci%C3%B3n_de_Ubuntu_Live_CD cambiando cosas. Si son esas cosas las que quito a mano.. /etc/passwd .. y demás lo que pasa es que no se todos los ficheros en los que se escribe el usuario al crearse para borrarlos
<berarma> wicope: quieres quitar el único usuario que has creado?
<wicope> berarma: si es eso (sólo que antes copio el home de este) y lo mando a /etc/skel
<berarma> wicope: lo que está claro es que el userdel lo tendrás que hacer dentro del chroot
<berarma> wicope: lo que no sé para qué quieres un sistema sin usuarios
<wicope> berarma: claro, entonces creo que lo mejor después de haber hablado y compartir la idea es seguir manos a la obra .. si quieres saber "no sé para qué quieres un sistema sin usuarios" lee la guia que te pasé y hablamos en un rato si no lo has conseguido entender
<berarma> wicope: lo siento, no tengo tiempo ni interés
<wicope> berarma: pues en la instalación del livecd se creará el usuario. El usuario que instale el sistema le pondrá poner el nombre que más le guste.. es eso
<Infernet> hola
<Guest85602> hola, puedo instalar Firefox 5 en ubuntu 10.04?
<Infernet> Guest85602: hola, si
<Guest85602> hola infernet
<Guest85602> soy brian
<Guest85602> estoy probando todavia xD
<Guest85602> pero no me sale actualizar el firefox
<Infernet> como va :P
<Guest85602> jajaja probando..
<Guest85602> no puedo dormir xD
<fosco_> Guest85602, un mínimo de búsqueda en google te da la respuesta
<fosco_> http://viveubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/actualizar-a-firefox-5-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-y-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/
<Guest85602> asi que me pongo a probar
<Guest85602> bueno fosco grax
<Infernet> bien, tampoco limes tanto...dale descanso :P
<Guest85602> jajaja xD
<Guest85602> si mal.. estoy desde que me desperte.
<Guest85602> con la lluvia tamb.. no se sale
<Infernet> decimelo a mi, casi se me vuelan las chapas
<Guest85602> uu que bajon :S sabes que aca no fue fuerte
<Guest85602> pero parece que en cap fue tremendo
<Infernet> yo vivo en la plata
<Infernet> y fue tremendo
<Guest85602> uu que bajon :S
<Guest85602> jajaja que lindo, lo unico los accidentes xD
<Infernet> it's only businnes ;)
<Guest85602> xD
<brian-99> volvi :)
<brian-99> ya tengo firefox 5 :D
<sisa> necesito modificar el contador de relog del micro bq2040 alguien conoce alguna aplicacion...
<sergio23> hola chicos
<sergio23> alguien me lee???
<fosco_> si
<sergio23> chicos os puedo exponer un problema que he tenido en ubuntu??
<sergio23> o este canal no esta para eso?
<fosco_> es para eso
<sergio23> ahh vale
<sergio23> pues mi problema esque
<sergio23> actualize a ubuntu 11.04 y ahora al conectar mi portatil al televisor se me quedan ambos monitores en negro
<sergio23> creo que el problema puede estar en el archivo xorg pero nose ni que editar ni nada y por eso no lo toque
<fosco_> en sistema - preferencias - monitores que te aparece?
<sergio23> aver lo explico mejor
<sergio23> al conectar el cable que une el ordenador y la television se activa la funcion por defecto de usar las dos pantallas cada una por su lado(el problema), si enciendo el ordenador conectando antes el cable se activa la funcion por defecto de ver lo mismo en ambas pantallas y esa (si funciona), pero al intentar ir a sistema-preferencias-monitores y desactivar la opcion de ver lo mismo en ambas pantallas para trabajar con cada moni
<sergio23> tor por su lado vuelve el problema se quedan ambas en negro.
<sergio23> cuando usaba ubuntu 10.04 no me ocurría eso en este ordenador, pero lo más curioso esque tengo otro portatil que también lo actualicé a ubuntu 11.04 y tenia 10.04 vamos lo mismo y en ese va todo perfectamente.
<fosco_> asegurate de que la resolucion indicada está soportada por el televisor
<fosco_> y que la pantalla del portátil no está en modo apagar
<sergio23> si pero como me aseguro de eso
<sergio23> si cuando conecto el cable se apaga
<sergio23> ambas pantallas
<fosco_> no tienes una combinacion de teclas para encender/apagar la pantalla?
<fosco_> en mi netbook Fn+F5 alterna entre TV y monitor
<fosco_> mejor dicho entre pantalla externa y pantalla propia
<sergio23> xd
<sergio23> si pero esque cuando conecto el cable
<sergio23> y establezco la conexion los parametros por defecto
<sergio23> son los de usar ambas pantallas cada una por su lado
<sergio23> y eso provoca un error poniendo los monitores en negro
<fosco_> pero has probado lo que he dicho?
<fosco_> deberías al menos poder encender la pantalla del protátil
<sergio23> esque no se cual es esa combinacion de teclas
<sergio23> vamos no se cual sera en mi portatil
<fosco_> debería tener un dibujito de una pantalla rectangular o algo parecido
<fosco_> suelen ser las teclas Fx o los números
<sergio23> si ya la veo
<sergio23> que hago ahora
<sergio23> conecto el cable
<sergio23> se quedará en negro
<sergio23> y le doY?
<fosco_> normalmente funcionan junto con la tecla Fn
<fosco_> asegurate de que funciona subiendo y bajando el volumen por ejemplo
<sergio23> si eso funciona
<sergio23> pero a esta le doy
<fosco_> ok, pues prueba entonces a conectar el cable y activar la pantalla
<sergio23> y no hace nada
<sergio23> ahh
<sergio23> va
<sergio23> espera entro con el otro portatil
<sergio23> y asi podemos seguir ablando
<sergio23> si se apaga
<sergio23> esto tb desactiva la pantalla?
<sergio23> ese boton?
<sergio45> hola
<sergio45> soy el de antes
<sergio45> estas hay?
<fosco_> hola eldeantes
<sergio45> jajaa
<sergio45> va voy probando
<sergio45> la pantalla se a quedado en negro
<sergio45> ambas
<sergio45> y dandole a esa tecla sigue igual
<fosco_> si quitas el cable se vuelve a encender?
<sergio45> no
<sergio45> ni el raton se mueve
<sergio45> se quedo pantalla en negro y raton paralizado
<sergio45> osea el puntero
<fosco_> estás seguro de que lo que pasa es que se apaga la pantalla?
<fosco_> no será que se cuelga?
<sergio45> y el televisor no detecta señal de video
<sergio45> puede que se cuelge xd
<sergio45> yo solo te cuento sintomas jajaja no entiendo mucho
<sergio45> por lo que dices es posible que si se cuelge
<fosco_> pulsa ctrl+alt+f1
<fosco_> sale a modo texto?
<sergio45> un seg ahora te digo
<sergio45> no hace nada
<sergio45> se queda igual
<fosco_> pues debe ser q se te cuelga el sistema
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> creo que si
<fosco_> que grafica tienes? puedes probar con los drivers propietarios que suelen gestionar mejor estas cosas
<sergio45> la grafica es ATI radeon hd 5600 series
<sergio45> y cuando instale ubuntu 11.04
<sergio45> quite lo de restringidos
<sergio45> osea que instale los drivers
<sergio45> de la pantalla para que funcionara el escritorio unity
<fosco_> si estas usando el driver propietario podrás usar el centro de control de catalyst
<fosco_> ahi puedes definir perfiles de resolucion para cada monitor
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> umm ahora lo miro bien
<sergio45> pero nose como
<sergio45> xd
<fosco_> toca un poco por ahi, no es demasiado dificil
<fosco_> bueno, yo me marcho a comer
<fosco_> suerte
<sergio45> vale gracias por todo
<sergio45> alguien me puede ayudar con mi problema?
<Infernet> sergio45: que necesitas?
<sergio45> esque cuando conecto mi televisor a mi ordenador para usarlo como segundo monitor
<sergio45> se me cuelga
<sergio45> uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi grafica es Ati radeon hd 5600 series
<Infernet> sergio45: probaste conectarlo sin X11 corriendo?
<sergio45> no
<sergio45> como es eso de x11
<Infernet> sergio45: cerra la sesion grafica
<Infernet> cerra la sesion de usuario, y conectalo, luego volve a iniciar la sesion
<sergio45> cuando lo conecto
<sergio45> se me queda en negro ambas pantallas
<sergio45> y se cuelga
<Infernet> sergio45: entendes cual es la idea?
<sergio45> no xd
<Infernet> sergio45: cerra la sesion de usuario
<sergio45> ahh si
<sergio45> eso lo hize
<sergio45> se me cuelga al conectar
<sergio45> el cable
<Infernet> se cuelga el sistema?
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> vamos creo que se cuelga
<sergio45> te explico lo que pasa
<Infernet> aun navegando? ctrl+alt (izq) f1-f6?
<sergio45> el raton no se mueve nada y la pantalla se queda en negro
<sergio45> no no deja poner control alt f1
<sergio45> ni f2
<sergio45> ni f3
<sergio45> nada
<sergio45> pa mi que se cuelga
<Infernet> sergio45: y sin la idea del segundo monitor anda perfectamente, no?
<sergio45> si no conecto el segundo monitor
<sergio45> no da ningun problema
<sergio45> el problema es al conectarlo
<Infernet> por q con esta ultima version las tarjetas ATI tuvieron algunos problemas
<sergio45> tengo otro portatil
<sergio45> hago lo mismo y no da ningun problema
<sergio45> con el mismo so
<sergio45> y todo igual
<sergio45> debe ser la tarjeta ati
<sergio45> pero nose como arreglar eso
<sergio45> a lo mejor cambiando la configuracion de xorg
<sergio45> pero tampoco se que hacer
<Infernet> sergio45: me temo q vas a tener q buscar informacion en google, no te queda otra...y si no encontras la solucion esperar a la siguiente version
<sergio45> llevo dos días buscando
<sergio45> e incluso publique en el foro ubuntu
<sergio45> el problema
<sergio45> esque no e visto ningun caso
<sergio45> igual que el mio xd
<Infernet> sergio45: este problema te ocurre con Unity?
<sergio45> si
<Infernet> y sin Unity?
<sergio45> eso no lo probe
<Infernet> probalo
<Infernet> hace una cosa
<Infernet> inicia sin Unity primero
<sergio45>  pongo ubuntu clasico
<sergio45> seguro?
<Infernet> y despues dualiza
<sergio45> o sin efectos?
<Infernet> y si, q otra te queda?
<Infernet> no, sin Unity
<sergio45> ya ya
<sergio45> pero dentro de sin unity
<stop_> sergio45: Has intentado conectarlo al televisor despues de pulsar ctrl  alt  f1?
<sergio45> me pone clasico , seguro , y sin efectos
<Infernet> en el inicio de sesion de Ubuntu, elegi entrar en entorno grafico normal, sin Unity
<Infernet> Clasico<
<Infernet> ese mismo
<Infernet> dualiza y vemos q pasa
<sergio45> dices pulsar ctrl alt f1
<sergio45> y luego poner el cable?
<stop_> si
<sergio45> voy a probar aver
<sergio45> lo de iniciar en clasico
<sergio45> sigue sin funcionar
<sergio45> voi a probar lo de control alt f1
<sergio45> stop lo pruebo antes o despues de iniciar
<sergio45> sesion?
<Infernet> sergio45: inicia sesion en modo clasico, y luego dualiza
<stop_> sergio45: es lo mismo.
<sergio45> que es eso de dualiza?
<Infernet> enchufar el segundo monitor
<sergio45> ahh vale
<sergio45> stop cuando le doy a control alt f1
<sergio45> no me inicia consola ni nada
<sergio45> solo me salen unas letras en blanco con pantalla en negro y luego vuelve al inicio de sesion normal
<stop_> eso antes de dualizar.
<stop_> ?
<sergio45> si
<stop_> podrías decir que letra dice?
<sergio45> es normal eso?
<sergio45> esque que yo recuerde
<sergio45> eso sacaba consola
<sergio45> no?
<sergio45> stop las letras que pone son muchas
<sergio45> voy a ver si entiendo algo
<sergio45> y te lo digo mas o menos
<sergio45> esque llena la pantalla de letras
<stop_> pero se vuelve al inicio de sesión normal sin pulsar ninguna letra?
<sergio45> si
<stop_> pues entonces estoy perdido.
<Infernet> sergio45: probaste lo q te dije?
<sergio45> si no funciono infernet
<Infernet> se cuelga igual aun sin Unity?
<sergio45> si
<stop_> debe ser un error del kernel.
<sergio45> stop inicie sesion y puse contro alt f1 y puse continuo el cable
<sergio45> y me saco de la sesion grafica
<sergio45> a inicio
<sergio45> de sesion
<sergio45> la verdad esque es un tanto raro
<sergio45> habria alguna forma de arreglarlo?
<Infernet> sergio45: diste vuelta las configuraciones de ATI supongo, no?
<Infernet> es decir, chequeaste toda posible solucion?
<stop_> pero sin dualizar puedes entras en ctrl alt f1 sin problemas?
<Infernet> desde las configuraciones del driver de ATI
<sergio45> stop no puedo
<sergio45> me pone unas letras
<sergio45> dos o tres pantallas
<sergio45> y se apaga
<sergio45> infernet de ati
<sergio45> lo que hize fue instalar drivers
<stop_> haz una actualización del sistema
<sergio45> y despues hay una aplicacion
<sergio45> que es catalyst
<sergio45> pero hay no vi nada de monitores ni nad
<sergio45> stop como hago una actualización del sistema?
<stop_> si no se soluciona, prueba con un livecd.
<Infernet> sergio45: hace un cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf y pegalo en un pastebin
<sergio45> am
<sergio45> aver lo hago
<sergio45> tb soy sergio 23 que lo sepais
<sergio45> ahora entro con ese
<stop_> sistema -> administración -> gestor de paquetes synaptic
<sergio45> ahh eso lo actualizo todos los días
<stop_> entonces prueba con un livecd.
<stop_> el error debe ser del kernel.
<sergio23> amm
<sergio23> puede ser stop
<sergio23> aver como puedo poneros aqui
<sergio23> el archivo de xorg
<stop_> me voy a comer.
<sergio23> ok gracias y chao stop
<sergio23> Section "ServerLayout"
<sergio23> 	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
<sergio23> 	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
<sergio23> EndSection
<sergio23> Section "Module"
<sergio23> 	Load  "glx"
<stop_> Un saludo.
<Infernet> sergio45: cuando quieras pegar texto, hacelo en un pastebin
<Infernet> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<sergio45> ei lo viste en el privado?
<Infernet> sergio45: para pegar texto hacelo en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com por favor
<Infernet> ahi estoy viendo
<sergio23> vale pero tu como vas a saber donde publico el pastebin?
<sergio23> xd
<Infernet> pegas la direccion aca y entro
<sergio45> ahh xd
<sergio45> vale ya veo como funciona gracias
<sergio45> aprendi algo util
<sergio45> xd
<Infernet> aparentemente aca esta tu solucion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39593/dual-monitor-broken-in-ubuntu-11-04
<sergio23> ostrix
<sergio23> si?
<sergio23> jajaj que ilusion
<Infernet> si, leelo bien
<sergio23> que desilusion
<sergio23> nose ingles
<sergio23> xd
<sergio23> usaremos el supergoogle
<sergio23> oye por curiosidad
<sergio23> como as encontrado la solucion tan rapido?
<Infernet> no se si es la solucion, tendrias q ir probando por q es un caso muy particular
<sergio45> si pero a sido mostrate el mensaje y darme una url
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> me sorprendio
<sergio45> jaja
<Infernet> honestamente de por lo menos 10 usuarios ATI q conozco 8 tuvieron q volver a versiones anteriores por q tuvieron muchos problemas de drivers
<Infernet> por eso creo q lo tuyo es mas bien un capricho :P
<Infernet> pero bueno, deberia funcionar
<berarma> Infernet: ese porcentaje tiene bastante que ver con la manera en que algunos están aconsejando
<Infernet> no lo se, yo soy usuario NVIDIA y me jacto de sus versiones
<sergio45> hombre yo nose pero aprendere hasta resolverlo y si es un capricho ubuntu 11.04 me gusta mucho sus nuevas opciones
<sergio45> xd
<Infernet> sergio45: claro q si, por eso tenes q averiguar y buscar por q Ubuntu, y mas esta version, lo vale
<sergio45> lo que pasa esque soy un poco novatillo en ubuntu y este error es un poco peculiar
<berarma> el otro día había un usuario aquí que había instalado la 10.10 porque le habían dicho que le iría mejor, y luego quería las versiones más nuevas de todo, por supuesto
<Infernet> berarma: si, lo lei
<berarma> y no sabía ni qué era el escritorio clásico, te acuerdas no?
<Infernet> si
<Infernet> pero bueno, tambien creo q tiene mucho q ver el autodesempeño...no quedarse con lo q dicen los demas
<Infernet> buscar
<Infernet> tratar
<Infernet> etc
<Infernet> y no pasa por ser novato
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> esque yo solo hago busquedas en español sabes... y eso limita mucho las cosas
<sergio45> xq el ingles y yo andamos reñidos
<sergio45> xd
<Infernet> jejeje entiendo, yo tampoco se ingles :P
<sergio45> esta pagina que me pusiste no la abria encontrado nunca
<sergio45> mi google solo busca spanish
<sergio45> xd
<Infernet> lo de novato fue en general, no estaba haciendo alucion a lo q dijiste
<sergio45> xd tranki yo no me enfado oye ser novato no es malo
<sergio45> todos somos novatos en muchas cosas
<sergio45> xd
<Infernet> para nada! lo malo es quedarte en el rio y no intentar ser un salmon nunca
<sergio45> completamente de acuerdo xd
<Infernet> en el turbio rio de Microchot
<sergio45> hoy estuve mirando haber si conseguia mac os para probarlo
<sergio45> que yo nunca he trabajado en ese os
<sergio45> y tengo curiosidad
<sergio45> dicen que tiene buenos graficos
<Infernet> yo tampoco, desconozco totalmente
<sergio45> pero nose yo estoy viendo ubuntu que antes decían que los graficos malisimos nose que
<sergio45> y creo que ha avanzado mucho
<sergio45> xk no veo gran diferencia con windows
<sergio45> por lo menos en 11.04
<sergio45> tienes asta una configuracion de sistema grafica
<Tiffon> ubuntu/linux es ya para todo el publico, quedaron atras esos años de instalacion en consola, recompilacion de kernels, configuracion de las x a pelo
<Tiffon> tiempos aquellos que uno fue joven xD
<Infernet> para mi siempre fue para todo el publico
<sergio23> xd yo no los viví pero si que leí que decían eso
<Tiffon> entonces te perdistes los mejores años, los años que montar un unix/linux podia ser una divertida aventura, en la que no te funcionaba nada nada nada
<Tiffon> xD
<sergio23> jajajaj
<Infernet> Tiffon: soy usuario linux hace 11 años
<Infernet> mi primera distro fue turbolinux
<Infernet> eso si q era una ruleta ruza
<sergio23> pues ami que me gustan los retos seguro que me habría gustado
<sergio23> jajaj
<Tiffon> sigue siendo divertido cuando te encuentras algo de hardware que no esta soportado directamente y tienes que tirar de compilaciones e investigacion
<Infernet> sergio23: te aseguro q teniendo un unico hdd y perderlo por intentar instalar un sistema no
<berarma> cualquiera puede seguir haciendo eso hoy en día
<Infernet> pero bueno, por eso tiene mucho q ver las facilidades q hay hoy dia
<Tiffon> la verdad creo que hemos avanzado muchisimo, suficente ver distribuciones como ubuntu
<Tiffon> nada que envidiar a ningun windows o similares
<sergio23> infernet : se de lo que hablas que ami me ha pasado jajaja
<Infernet> sergio23: :P
<sergio23> y comprar el ordenador y perder los controladores del hdd o algo asi ponia
<sergio23> que ni podia instalar ubuntu ni windows
<sergio23> ni naa
<sergio23> hasta que lo conseguí
<sergio23> jaja
<Tiffon> nada es cuestion de ponernos las pilas y curar bugs de ubuntu para mejorarlo entre todos xD
<sergio23> si
<sergio23> yo hasta ahora he tenido algun que otro problemilla como este que os cuento
<Infernet> si tal cual, y sobre todo ayudar al projimo, seguir con esta hermosa religion virtual q es GNU Linux
<sergio23> pero se solucionarán espero.. jaj
<Tiffon> sergio23, siempre hay algun problemilla, en windows cada dos meses minimo tienes que formatear xD
<sergio23> jajajaja
<sergio23> yo en windows nunca formateaba porque dices eso?
<Tiffon> pero bueno todo eso da curro a los tecnicos de informatica
<Tiffon> que son buena gente ;)
<sergio23> jajaja yo que espero dedicarme a esto me vendrá bien que haya problemas no? xd
<Tiffon> xD
<sergio23> voy a ver si consigo hacer funcionar este problema desde livecd
<sergio23> como me dijo stop xd
<Tiffon> siempre hacen falta buenos tecnicos, que en este oficio pegaz una coz a una piedra y te salen 50 amiguetes que saben o dicen saber y te joden el ordenata
<Tiffon> xD
<guampa> buenos dias
<sergio23> hola
<Infernet> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<sergio23> cuando pones ctrl + alt+f1 siempre debe salirte
<sergio23> la consola no?
<Tiffon> sergio23, nunca digas nunca jamas, lo de siempre siempre
<Tiffon> ,)
<guampa> siempre y cuando el driver de video de consola ande bien si
<sergio23> no digo normalmente
<sergio23> funcionando todo correcto
<sergio23> esque no va
<sergio23> xd
<sergio23> le doy me pone unas letritas en blanco
<sergio23> y me saca de sesion
<Tiffon> creo recordar que es configurable esas teclas y las consolas que puedes abrir
<guampa> proba con ctrl+alt+f2
<sergio45> igual pasa
<guampa> que letritas en blanco te pone?
<sergio45> muchas xd es como si estuviera configurando algo
<sergio45> me salen tres pantallas
<guampa> en ctrl+alt+f1 a f6 tenes consolas de texto
<guampa> te dice login: al final?
<sergio45> no no
<sergio45> ese es el problema
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> te escribo una linea
<sergio45> mira es asi
<Tiffon> sergio45, eso en un live cd en una distro instalada?
<sergio45> [2341.927490] Process Xorg (pid:35557, ti =ec463e4c ......
<sergio45> y asi
<Tiffon> lo digo porque creo recordar que el live cd utiliza una de las consolas por ejemplo para mensajes del sistema
<sergio45> no en una distro ya instalada
<sergio45> en ubuntu 11.04
<guampa> si las instaladas tambien
<sergio45> cuando voi a darle a iniciar sesion
<sergio45> pongo crtl+alt+f1 o f3 o f5
<sergio45> y sale eso
<guampa> si le das enter no pasa nada?
<sergio45> y se queda colgado ahi
<sergio45> nada bloqueado
<sergio45> ni f7 ni nada
<sergio45> sabeis donde puede residir el problema? alguna sugerencia?
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> la verdad no, nunca vi ese problema
<guampa> por ahi saber bien todos esos mensajes que te saca podria ayudar
<Tiffon> que tarjeta grafica?
<guampa> en todas las consolas te sale lo mismo? y la letra, es la pequeña de consola u otra mas grande distinta?
<sergio45> ATI radeon hd 5600 series
<sergio45> la letra es la de consola
<sergio45> normalita
<sergio45> como decirte
<sergio45> es como una especie de configuracion
<icaro440> hola gente, tengo ubuntu 10.10 con nautilus, con mis scripts y todas mis cositas ya configuradas, si actualizo a 11 desde repositorios se lia la parda???
<guampa> icaro440:  puede suceder si
<icaro440> entonces no vale la pena?
<sergio45> si inicio desde livecd todo funciona correctamente
<sergio45> la consola sale perfecta
<guampa> en mi opinion yo voy a esperar a que se estabilice un poco mas todo, 11.04 salio muy problematico para mi gusto
<sergio45> hasta el problema de la conexion con el televisor
<sergio45> funciona bien
<guampa> pues dale, a muchos le ha andado bien
<icaro440> vale, eso es lo que queria saber, gracias
<sergio45> puede tener algo que ver mi tarjeta grafica ATI con que no me funcione la conexion de dos monitores?
<guampa> sergio45: mira en tanto decis que logras ver letras aparentemente no
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> aver entrando con livecd todo perfecto
<sergio45> pero en la distribucion no funciona
<sergio45> creo que tiene algo que ver con ATI
<sergio45> la tarjeta grafica
<Tiffon> sergio45, a mi me da que es algo del driver, pero dificil de dar una opinion al respecto ;)
<Tiffon> livecd tienes dos monitores y te funcionan las consolas virtuales?
<Infernet> si con el livecd te funciona entonces para la dualizacion te conviene el driver nouveau antes q ati
<sergio45> aver
<sergio45> hize una cosa
<[4]nDr01D> buen
<[4]nDr01D> as
<Infernet> hola
<sergio45> desinstale drivers de ati
<[4]nDr01D> buenas Infernet
<sergio45> y ahora me aparece sin unity
<sergio45> y funciona todo perfectamente
<Infernet> [4]nDr01D: como va?
<sergio45> tanto la dualizacion
<sergio45> como el ctrl + alt +f1
<sergio45> voy a probar a instalar los drivers de ati
<sergio45> y aver si sigue bien
<[4]nDr01D> renegando aun con mi wlan Infernet
<Infernet> no pudiste solucionarlo?
<[4]nDr01D> Infernet, no
<[4]nDr01D> quiero hacer una ad hoc con ese adaptador pero parece que no soporta eso
<Infernet> bajon
<[4]nDr01D> ya hice la primera parte de un tutorial completa
<[4]nDr01D> pero nada
<Infernet> y en sanGoogle nada?
<[4]nDr01D> sigue en managed mode
<[4]nDr01D> algo hay
<[4]nDr01D> pero todo lo mismo
<Infernet> implementando vmware?
<[4]nDr01D> que es vmware?
<Infernet> habias dicho q lograbas hacerlo funcionar desde windows o me equivoco?
<[4]nDr01D> asi es
<[4]nDr01D> lo he hecho funcionar desde wi
<[4]nDr01D> ntendo
<[4]nDr01D> humm
<Infernet> claro, pensaba q utilizando vmware en tu linux podias hacerlo funcionar...pero no se
<[4]nDr01D> me aparecen 2 vmware para instalar
<Infernet> vmware es simulacion de os
<Infernet> vmware player busca
<Infernet> como el viejo y querido WIne
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Infernet> hola
<noseasasi> ;-)
<[4]nDr01D> :O
<[4]nDr01D> es como una version mejorada de wine
<[4]nDr01D> :S
<Infernet> q no lo conocias?
<Infernet> estas castigado
<Infernet> :P
<[4]nDr01D> conocia wine
<[4]nDr01D> o sabia usar vm
<Infernet> bueno, yo soy pentester
<Infernet> por eso lo tengo en mi tercer ojo :P
<[4]nDr01D> lol
<Infernet> jeej
<[4]nDr01D> es mas
<[4]nDr01D> ni siquiera probe a instalar el driver via wine
<Infernet> eso no se me ocurrio
<Infernet> probalo
<[4]nDr01D> let's c >:D
<[4]nDr01D> en otro lugar me dijeron que me ponga natty
<[4]nDr01D> pero estoy contento con mi kernel
<Infernet> q tenes 10.10?
<Infernet> o 10.04
<[4]nDr01D> 10.10
<sergio45> chicos lo solucione
<Infernet> sergio45: te quedaste con nouveau?
<sergio45> les explico por si alguien les pregunta por algo asi tan raro
<sergio45> con que ?
<Infernet> con el driver nouveau
<sergio45> jajaja
<sergio45> siveou
<sergio45> eske me gusto mas
<sergio45> aver lo que hize fue
<sergio45> desinstale los drivers de ati
<sergio45> cuando inicias te salen dos distribuciones
<sergio45> la normal pa iniciar
<sergio45> osea dos particiones
<sergio45> y la de solucionar problemas
<sergio45> le di a solucionar problemas y despues a iniciar en modo seguro
<sergio45> entre a ubuntu y me aparecio en modo 10.04
<Infernet> todo esto dualizando no?
<sergio45> vamos sin unity
<sergio45> no sin dualizar aun
<Infernet> ah
<sergio45> despues reinicie
<sergio45> y al volver a entrar
<sergio45> me va todo perfect
<sergio45> lo mas importante
<Infernet> perfecto
<sergio45> esque ahora no tengo instalado lo de
<sergio45> ati catalyst
<sergio45> creo que eso provocaba un error
<sergio45> espero averme explicado mas o menos
<sergio45> ojala les sirva para ayudar o para ustedes
<Infernet> victorioso es lo importante
<sergio45> jeje
<sergio45> si al final se consigue
<sergio45> lo que pasa eske hasta que lo consigues
<sergio45> pasas por un estado de jodder... y que hago ahora
<sergio45> jajaa
<Infernet> jajaja
<Infernet> :P
<Infernet> entonces en conclusion:
<Infernet> sacaste el driver ati
<Infernet> desactivaste unity
<Infernet> no?
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> pero luego lo volvi a activar
<sergio45> osea tengo acelaracion 3d y todo bien
<sergio45> pero sin instalar driver ati
<Infernet> entonces era un conflicto entre el driver nouveau y el de ati
<Infernet> seguro
<Infernet> podrias probar ahora si te funciona compiz
<sergio45> si funciona
<sergio45> porque funciona el cubo
<sergio45> y los efectos visuales
<Infernet> excelente
<sergio45> ahh ya se
<sergio45> exactamente
<sergio45> o casi exactamente lo que hize bien
<sergio45> hay que eliminar en controladores adicionales
<sergio45> lo de la tarjeta grafica
<Infernet> yo q vos no toco nada mas xD
<Infernet> :P
<sergio45> no no si no lo toke
<sergio45> te cuento lo que hize
<sergio45> elimine en controladores adicionales
<sergio45> osea administracion-controladores adicionales elimine lo que había instalado anteriormente
<sergio45> y asi funciono
<sergio45> infernet: que alegría
<sergio45> da tenerlo solucionado ehhh jajaja
<Infernet> jajaja
<Infernet> es lo mejor
<sergio45> voy a reiniciar por si solo fue una ilusion
<sergio45> jaja
<Infernet> la satisfaccion de haber encontrado la solucion por propios medios es inexplicable
<noseasasi> Buenas de nuevo buena gente...
<Infernet> hola
<sergio45>  buenas
<noseasasi> alguien tiene problemas con la conexión a TV1?
<sergio45> tv1 o tv?
<noseasasi> el sys la reconoce extiende el escritorio pero no se ve la tv
<[4]nDr01D> vmware no jala... pruebo con wine
<noseasasi> <sergio45> me explico, extender el escritorio a una tv
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> cual es el problema
<noseasasi> lo hago a traves de un S-Video
<sergio45> un cable no?
<Infernet> [4]nDr01D: te tira error?
<Infernet> o no pasa nada?
<noseasasi> que la tele no se ve y las preferencias de monitor dan todo correcto...
<noseasasi> no me da error, el VGA se ve bien y
<noseasasi> es en un hp pavillion con intel
<sergio45> uf ni idea
<noseasasi> gracias, tranquilos, es que no doy con el problema y me tiene un poco frito
<JRamirez696> BUENOS DIAS.. a todos/as.. como estan.
<Infernet> hola
<noseasasi> hola
<Vianstak> JRamirez696==> wenas
<JRamirez696> alguien me podria ayudar o dar una simple guia.. de ccomo montar un correo electronico pa mi ofis?
<JRamirez696> sera dificil..
<JRamirez696> algo asi como un webmail...
<JRamirez696> tengo un dominio .com direccionado a mi ip publica.. pero no se que mas hacer..
<JRamirez696> alguien me podria dar alguna luz. que mas seguir?
<Tiffon> busca informacion sobre squirrelmail postfix courier-imap,......
<Tiffon> hay muchos articulos sobre este tema
<JRamirez696> Tiffon, squirrelmail postfix courier-imap... TODOS ESTOS HACEN un conjunto para montar el correo? o con solo uno de ellos?
<Tiffon> squirrelmail - cliente correo web
<Tiffon> postfix smtp
<Tiffon> courier - imap
<Tiffon> es una opcion, aunque hay mas
<JRamirez696> mmm interesante.. y como logro que con mi dominio.com  queden los correo soporte@dominio.com es dificil?
<JRamirez696> Es mi primera experiencia en este tema.. estoy totalmente a ciegas. :D
<katarcis> JRamirez696, gmail tiene smtp
<Tiffon> si dominiio.com su ip es la misma que el servidor los correos llegaran al servidor y saldran con ese dominio
<Tiffon> aunque si da trabajo montar el tinglado
<JRamirez696> da trabajo ? serio? mmm
<Tiffon> JRamirez696, la opcion de katarcis de utilizar smtp google igual no es mala opcion
<katarcis> JRamirez696, es mas facil crear un correo en gmail y configurarlo para que sirva como correo automatico
<katarcis> yo uso asi en mi foro
<JRamirez696> bueno voy a leer. haber que tal me va. si depronto existe alguna opcion facil.. me cuentan..
<katarcis> y funciona bien
<JRamirez696> no quiero eso..
<katarcis> a bueno
<katarcis> caprichozo xD
<JRamirez696> por que quiero bloquear la internet del todo.. solo dejar el correo y unas pocas paginas..
<JRamirez696> katarcis, correo automatico'?
<JRamirez696> no entiendo?
<katarcis> mencionaron smtp..  es como cuando te registras a una pagina y ella te re envia un correo automatico y asi
<katarcis> pense que era eso
<JRamirez696> si se.. que con mi dominio. puedo ponerlo por google. y tener mi correo. y listo. facil.. pero.. tendria que habilitar N cantidad de ips..supongo..
<Tiffon> http://linuxsilo.net/articles/postfix.html JRamirez696 por decir algun enlace, aunque no te asustes, es un ejemplo
<Daemonproxy> hola!
<Infernet> hola
<Daemonproxy> alguien sabe de algun programa para instalar sistemas operativos desde pendrive
<Daemonproxy> que sea o no booteador
<guampa> Daemonproxy: multisystem
<guampa> o multicd.sh
<Daemonproxy> son booteadores ambos?
<guampa> y sino a mano usando grub2/GRUB4DOS/SYSLINUX
<Daemonproxy> o no
<Daemonproxy> si no lo son da =
<Daemonproxy> ese de syslinux me suena
<guampa> son sistemas que arman multiboots usb, usan los booteadores que mencione
<Daemonproxy> ahmmm
<Daemonproxy> y puedes tener tantos OS como te permita la capacidad de tu pendrive obviamente
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> sip
<Daemonproxy> ok
<Daemonproxy> de los que me has dicho cual ves que es el mejor
<Daemonproxy> ?
<guampa> ambos son buenos, multicd.sh es basado en scripts bash, el otro es gui
<Daemonproxy> multisystem es gui
<guampa> tal vez multisystem soporte algunos sistemas mas tambien que multicd.sh
<Daemonproxy> ?
<guampa> si
<Daemonproxy> ahmm
<Daemonproxy> porque lo de syslinux eso de manual suena un poco complejo
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> lo es
<Daemonproxy> entonces es mejor multisystem
<Daemonproxy> desde donde se puede descargar
<Daemonproxy> tiene web
<Daemonproxy> o desde repositorios
<Daemonproxy> no creo
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> si, si buscas multisystem sale la pagina al tope
<guampa> creo que tienen repos, en la pagina dan las instrucciones para instalarlo
<gkahn_> buenos dias, tengo un problema con los bordes de ventanas que desaparecen. si hago un metacity --replace vuelven a aparecer, pero si activo los efectos del compiz desaparecen.
<gkahn_> alguien aqui me dijo una vez que debia cambiar un comando en las opciones del ccsm pero no recuerdo como era: algo de emerald
<guampa> lo que tiene que ver con el decorador de ventanas en ccsm sera?
<guampa> es la seccion "decoracion de ventanas"
<Daemonproxy> guampa gracias
<guampa> de nada Daemonproxy
<Daemonproxy> voy a probarlo a ver que tal
<Daemonproxy> tiene buena pinta
<guampa> esta bueno, yo hice un pen como con 30 oses
<guampa> con ese
<Daemonproxy> eso suena bien
<Daemonproxy> xd
<Daemonproxy> me gustaria tambien preguntar dos cosas mas
<Daemonproxy> son un poco tecnicas pero bueno
<guampa> que necesitas?
<gkahn_> guampa, gracias, pero ademas de eso recuerdo que habia que cambiar el valor de la linea comando por emerald algo mas
<guampa> emerald --replace ?
<Daemonproxy> pues querria saber sobre posibles problemas de lectura erronea de disco duro
<guampa> y "habilitar decoracion de ventanas" gkahn_
<gkahn_> sieso fue lo que puse pero no me aparecen aun asi los bordes
<guampa> gkahn_: apreta alt+f2, escribi "emerald --replace" y dale enter
<guampa> tenes errores en disco Daemonproxy?
<Daemonproxy> ha sucedido varias veces ademas
<Daemonproxy> errores de lecturas en disco duro
<Daemonproxy> desde que actualice desde karmic a lucyd
<guampa> como es el mensaje de error?
<Daemonproxy> errores de lectura en el sentido de que me dice que tengo menos espacio en disco libre del que deberia tener
<Daemonproxy> y con el paso del tiempo
<Daemonproxy> se pone bien solo
<Daemonproxy> pero despues vuelve a avisarme de que tengo menos
<Daemonproxy> y despues vuelve a ponerse bien de nuevo al tiempo
<guampa> cuanto espacio libre tenes?
<Daemonproxy> asi que creo que debe ser un error de lectura
<gkahn_> guampa, alt+f2 no hace nada, abri una terminal y escribi emerald --replace y me dice violacion de segmento
<Daemonproxy> pues por ejemplo
<Daemonproxy> bueno en total un monton
<Daemonproxy> pero ahora mismo por ejemplo
<guampa> digo en el disco en donde te reporta el poco espacio
<Daemonproxy> me sale que tengo 8 gb
<Daemonproxy> en realidad serian veintitantos o treintitantos por ahi
<guampa> gkahn_: pasate momentaneamente a metacity, alt+f2 "metacity --replace"
<Infernet> Daemonproxy: no sera aviso de espacio en punto de montaje? /
<Daemonproxy> y el otro dia me marcaba que tenia 2 gb
<Daemonproxy> y ahora 8
<Daemonproxy> lo he hablado y me han dicho que puede ser debido a error de lectura del propio disco
<guampa> es posible que cosas como la cache de apt u otros te ocupen espacio
<guampa> entre 2 y 8 gb no hay gran diferencia, y 2 es relativamente poco espacio libre
<Daemonproxy> ya
<Daemonproxy> en otras ocasiones me sale la cantidad de espacio libre real
<gkahn_> ok guampa. ya lo hice, y si ahora quiero activar emerald  debo abrir otra terminal?
<guampa> Daemonproxy: con df -h podes ver el espacio libre en todos los sistemas de archivo montados
<Daemonproxy> pues lo mirare aver
<Daemonproxy> la otra pregunta
<Daemonproxy> es que aunque no suele haber problema
<Daemonproxy> al actualizar ubuntu
<Daemonproxy> de una version a otra
<Daemonproxy> parece que lo s kernels se multiplican por asi decirlo
<guampa> gkahn_: probablemente  te de segfault de nuevo el emerald, debe haber algun problema. Intentalo y en todo caso volve a activar metacity mientras lo solucionas
<guampa> Daemonproxy: eso es una cosa que ocupa cierta cantidad de espacio por ejemplo
<Daemonproxy> como puedo llevar un control de los kernel y quitar lo que deba quitar y dejar lo demas
<guampa> los viejos podes borrarlos si todo anda bien
<guampa> que version de ubuntu usas Daemonproxy?
<Daemonproxy> la ultima
<[4]nDr01D> Infernet, ahi agarro el driver
<[4]nDr01D> con wine
<Infernet> excelente
<[4]nDr01D> en sistema administracion controladores adicionales dice
<[4]nDr01D> linux driver for realtek rtl8187 wifi cards
<[4]nDr01D> y abajo:
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<[4]nDr01D> el controlador esta activado pero no se esta usando actualmente
<Infernet> hola
<Daemonproxy> lucid lynx 10.04 LTS
<Infernet> [4]nDr01D: creo q eso es un bug
<Infernet> se utiliza pero dice q no
<Infernet> probaste montarla ahora?
<[4]nDr01D> a la red?
<[4]nDr01D> :S
<guampa> Daemonproxy: no se si anda en 10.04, pero una manera simple de borrarlos es con Ubuntu Tweak
<Infernet> aja
<gkahn_> ok. la otra consulta es: quiero montar de forma automatica una particion ubicada en /dev/sda5 con una etiqueta llamada "no borrar". como deberia quedar la orden en el fstab para que se monte al iniciar ubuntu?
<guampa> Daemonproxy, y sino con algun script o manualmente
<Daemonproxy> y ese programa que borra directamente los anteriores ,los antiguos y los que no sirvan,sabe diferenciar lo que sirve y lo que no
<Daemonproxy> ?
<Daemonproxy> eso segundo ya es mas dificil
<guampa> no, simplemente te lista todos los que tenes instalados y vos elegis
<guampa> te conviene quedarte con el que estas usando por razones obvias, y uno o dos mas hacia atras
<Daemonproxy> ahmm
<Daemonproxy> por si acaso dejo dos anteriores
<Daemonproxy> vale
<[4]nDr01D> Infernet,  este es el adaptador: http://www.pcenlinea.com/mp/56021.html
<Daemonproxy> y eso por ejemplo se diferencia facilmente en que por ejemplo te vienen en el grub
<guampa> el que estas usando suele ser el ultimo que te lista, sino en una terminal pones "uname -r" y te da la version
<guampa> cuando los borras dejan de aparecer en el grub
<Daemonproxy> en plan kernel 2.6.15-25-386 y otro 2.6.15-23-386
<Daemonproxy> el segundo es anterior
<guampa> exacto
<Daemonproxy> y asi ya sabes cual es el ultimo y tal
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> si
<Daemonproxy> ok
<Daemonproxy> una pregunta que me acaba de surgir
<Infernet> [4]nDr01D: aja...y con ndiswrapper probaste? si con wine pudiste instalarlo
<guampa> gkahn_: la etiqueta no se la pones con mount, esta guardada en el sistema de archivos
<guampa> que sistema de archivos usas en sda5?
<Infernet> [4]nDr01D: instala el driver con ndiswrapper y tiene q funcionar
<gkahn_> guampa etx4
<gkahn_> ext4 digo
<[4]nDr01D> tengo ndiswraper aca?
<[4]nDr01D> :S
<Daemonproxy> ya se que la gran cantidad de distros de linux que hay es por diferentes formas de pensar
<Daemonproxy> pero como es que no se une
<Daemonproxy> osea
<guampa> gkahn_: man e2label
<Infernet> whereis ;)
<Daemonproxy> si se unieran todas o casi todas las distros en una
<Daemonproxy> y lanzaran un solo sistema operativo
<guampa> habria menos opciones nomas
<berarma> Daemonproxy: si hubiera una distro por cada forma de pensar habría una por cada usuario de linux
<wicope> gkahn_: hola, algo como así: /media/AlmacenDatos/.AlmacenDatos/Público	/media/AlmacenDatos/Público	none	bind	0	0        .Claro debes cambiar el nombre de la partición y asegurarte de que se monta /dev/sda5 al iniciar el equipo
<Daemonproxy> berarma: eso si es verdad
<Daemonproxy> buen apunte
<ubuntu____> lfermini
<ubuntu____> hola
<Daemonproxy> esta pregunta surge porque dejan un poco de la lado a linux
<Infernet> hola
<Daemonproxy> siempre hacen programas para windows y mac
<wicope> lo sigo flipando: "[11:04] <berarma> wicope: lo siento, no tengo tiempo ni interés"
<Infernet> Daemonproxy: por q justamente lo q mueve al mundo es $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<gkahn_> ok. wicope  gracias
<Infernet> no te parece obvio?
<berarma> wicope: pronuncias mi nick en vano?
<wicope> berarma: no te molestes por na,
<wicope> gkahn_: tienes que crear las carpetas antes de montarlas
<gkahn_> gracias wicope ñ_ñ
<ubuntu____> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ubuntu____> ayudaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu____> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu____> ayudaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu____> ayudaaaaaa
<ubuntu____> ayuda
<Infernet> ubuntu____: y si nos compartis tu problema?
<Infernet> no va a ser mejor?
<ruben_l1nux> ubuntu____, cual es tu problema?
<ubuntu____> aver instale ubuntu y despues windows y ahora no aparece ubuntu
<guampa> ubuntu____: calmate y no repitas
<k-milogars> instale el grub2
<k-milogars> windows te elimino el grub
<ruben_l1nux> win2 sobrescribio el MBR
<ubuntu____> como se hace eso?
<k-milogars> hay muchas formas
<k-milogars> la mas facil es que te descarge supergrub2 disk
<ubuntu____> dime a mas sencilla
<k-milogars> lo grabas en un cd y lo bootea
<ubuntu____> vale
<ubuntu____> no tengo que esquibir nada de codigo??
<ubuntu____> escribir
<k-milogars> que ubuntu tenes
<ruben_l1nux> si instalas de nuevo, grub se encargara de todo
<loren> ola
<[4]nDr01D> Infernet, antes de usar ndiswraper tendria que desinstalar el que ya esta no?
<ruben_l1nux> y te preguntara cual quieres que inicie primero
<loren> hola
<Infernet> hola
<Infernet> [4]nDr01D: si
<ubuntu____> 10.04
<[4]nDr01D> me imagine y lo hice
<[4]nDr01D> me pide reiniciar
<[4]nDr01D> ahi vuelvo
<Infernet> oka
<leiza> hola. alguien me dice como veo las preferencias en ubuntu 11.04 :S
<loren> sabeis qué programa tengo que instalar para poder ver la tv satelite digital terrestre?
<ubuntu____> y donde descargo el supergrub??
<k-milogars> descargate http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<k-milogars> hay te di el link
<leiza> loren, creo que con el tvtimer creo que se llama se puede :D
<Daemonproxy> el programa wifiway para que es
<Daemonproxy> dice algo asi como auditoria de red
<Daemonproxy> comprobar
<Daemonproxy> y eso
<leiza> hola. alguien me dice como veo las preferencias en ubuntu 11.04 :S
<Daemonproxy> hace algo mas?
<k-milogars> hay te paso el manual http://lazonalinux.com.ar/post/1415/recupera-el-grub-con-super-grub2-disk.html
<loren> el Tv timer estará en el Centro de software?
<leiza> loren, si esta
<loren> gracias leiza....lo probare porque queria ver la TV digital desde el Monitor y poder grabar lo que viese
<ruben_l1nux> Daemonproxy, sive para probar la seguridad de tu wifi
<leiza> hola. alguien me dice como veo las preferencias en ubuntu 11.04 :S
<loren> leiza depende del escritorio que tengas cargado....
<loren> en el Escritorio clasico de Ubuntu se ve en la parte del directorio de Sistema...
<leiza> tengo el untly activado, pero si lo desactivo desaparece todo y da error
<leiza> tengo el modo grafico creo que seria xd
<k-milogars> el unity
<Infernet> leiza: sistema>preferencias?
<leiza> Infernet, donde sale sistema con unity?
<k-milogars> leiza que preferencias querer ves
<loren> y has probado una vez que has puesto tu nick y demás abrir desde el ubuntu clásico?
<leiza> las que tenia arriba con ubuntu classic
<Daemonproxy> ruben_l1nux : gracias
<Infernet> arriba a la izquierda tenes el icono de ubuntu, lo ves?
<leiza> loren, pero no quiero estar saliendo cada ves que necesite entrrar ahi :S
<leiza> Infernet, si
<Infernet> apretalo
<loren> a mi el unity me dio mucho problema y he preferido abrir el programa desde el ubuntu clásico....
<Infernet> selecciona arriba a la derecha Sistema, y listo
<leiza> Infernet, se abre un menu e busqqueda
<loren> reinicia el equipo y vuelve a entrar y veras como lo consigues
<loren> bueno os dejo voy a probar ese programa de tv
<loren> chao y suerte leiza
<leiza> Infernet, no sale eso
<Infernet> en q idioma tenes el sistema?
<leiza> Infernet, español
<Infernet> en el prompt de busqueda escribi: sistema
<Infernet> y te tienen q aparecer todas las herramientas de configuracion de sistema
<leiza> Infernet, me aparecieron 4, pero en 1 salen todas, gracias :P
<Infernet> por nada
<leiza> Infernet, no sabes porque con el unity activado no puedo mover archivos al escritorio?
<Infernet> leiza: desconozco...no tuve ese problema...
<k-milogars> tenes que crear lanzadores
<arsenic> Infernet,
<arsenic> xD
<k-milogars> archivos si se puede mover
<k-milogars> y crear carpetas
<Infernet> arsenic: si?
<arsenic> ahi esta en modo ad-hoc
<Infernet> ;)
<leiza> por ej, busco el firefox en la barra de busqueda del menu, lo arrastro al escritorio y dice que no se puede
<leiza> y asi con todo
<Infernet> excelente
<k-milogars> leiza tenes que crear lanzadores
<arsenic> el essid es medio largo xD
<k-milogars> unity no permite eso
<k-milogars> como gnome
<leiza> es dificil crear lanzadores si no sabes donde se guardan las cosas :S
<k-milogars> no leiza es refacil
<k-milogars> tenes el vlc instalado
<k-milogars> leiza vamos a crear un lanzador
<k-milogars> listo
<leiza> pero en comando
<leiza> que pongo :S
<k-milogars> no si comando
<k-milogars> valla a una parte del escritorio
<leiza> si
<k-milogars> des click derecho
<leiza> clicl derecho, crear lanzador
<leiza> pero me dice comando (examinar)
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> ok
<k-milogars> en nombre ponga:  terminal
<k-milogars> en Comando Ponga:  gnome-terminal
<k-milogars> en Comentario escribis lo que sea
<k-milogars> o dejarlo en blanco
<leiza> si, es facil
<leiza> si sabes que comando poner, pero de donde saco eso
<k-milogars> asi es para todos
<k-milogars> si quieres poner el vlc
<k-milogars> en comando pones vlc
<leiza> ah, mira vos xd
<berarma> leiza: qué usas, unity o el escritorio clásico?
<leiza> berarma, unity, porque si lo saco da error ¬
<k-milogars> refacil no
<berarma> y cuando ejecutas una aplicación no te aparece en la barra de la izquierda?
<leiza> k-milogars, sis, gracias xd
<sambalespetri> buenas. Estoy tentado de instalar un script apt-fast para acelerar descargas y actualizaciones. Alguien lo ha probado? Lo recomiendan?
<leiza> berarma, sisi, no sabia que se ponian asi los lanzadores, pense que llevaban un comando especifico
<leiza> me voy, gracias :D
<k-milogars> sambalespetri yo
<k-milogars> yo me quedo con apt-get :)
<ProfeMGL> hola
<sambalespetri> por que? es inseguro? funciona mal?
<k-milogars> que tal ProfeMGL
<Infernet> hola
<k-milogars> no me parece más rápido que el tradicional apt-get.
<k-milogars> mi opinion
<sambalespetri> k-milogars, Gracias
<ProfeMGL> ayer anduve por aca con un problema de conexión a internet
<ProfeMGL> ya lo resolvi
<ProfeMGL> pero tengo una duda
<k-milogars> contala hombe
<ProfeMGL> tenía dos conexiones eth11 y eth12 pero la primera no funcionaba
<ProfeMGL> ahora detecte una erchivo en una carpeta net/eth11
<ProfeMGL> se podrá borrar sin que traiga problemas?
<ProfeMGL> el punto es que eth11 es una suerte de conexión que aparece en la lista de dispositivos pero no funciona
<ProfeMGL> ¿que opinan?
<guampa> cuantas placas fisicas de red tenes?
<ProfeMGL> sólo una
<k-milogars> raro
<arsenic> Infernet, el dhcp no funca
<arsenic> u.u
<guampa> ProfeMGL: fijate la direccion MAC de la placa con "ifconfig | grep HW"
<guampa> y fijate el contenido del archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ProfeMGL> ¿Nunca les pasó que conectan un pendrive y en un momento aparecen dos iconos para el mosmo dispositivo?
<guampa> en ese archivo deberia quedar solo la linea correspondiente a la MAC de tu placa
<ProfeMGL> guampa: ok
<guampa> ProfeMGL: tambien en ese archivo podes cambiar el nombre de la placa, por ejemplo a "eth0"
<guampa> vuelvo
<ProfeMGL> guampa:  aparecen las dos y eth y la wlan
<ProfeMGL> guampa:  ok voy a ver lo que me sigerís
<arsenic> alguien que me ayudeee con mi red ad hoc
<arsenic> :S
<guampa> ProfeMGL: deja la de wlan y la placa que tenes
<ProfeMGL> guampa:  en el archivo que me dijiste hay una enorme cantidad de entradas no lo entiendo bien
<guampa> pasamelo por pastebin
<ProfeMGL> ¿que es lo que se almacena ahí?
<ProfeMGL> guampa: ok
<guampa> lo dice en el encabezado, almacena los nombres de los dispositivos de red
<ProfeMGL> guampa:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652552/
<Manubuntu> hola a todos
<Manubuntu> tengon una consulta sobre el openoffice que tengo en una maquina de ubuntu 10.04, el problem es que no puedo ver  imagenes
<Manubuntu> que copio al texto ya estan descargada y naaaaa, estan en formato jpg
<ProfeMGL> Manubuntu:  hay un canal de openoffice pero podes probar usando "pegado especial"
<k-milogars> no entiendo
<k-milogars> porque no das guardar imagen como
<ProfeMGL> lo viste guampa ?
<Manubuntu> podrias proporciinarme la direccion del canal por fa
<guampa> ProfeMGL: si recien. La mac de tu placa es e8:11:32:26:df:b4 ?
<ProfeMGL> ok
<guampa> Manubuntu: /msg alis list "*openoffice*"
<sergio45> chicos envy funcionará en ubuntu 11.04?
<Manubuntu> si ya hice  todo como guardar como insertar pero sigo sin ver la imagen
<ProfeMGL> guampa:  ¿tengo que dejar esa y la wlan?  ¿Como es que te das cuenta habiendo otras eth?
<ProfeMGL> perdon por la pregunta pero quiero aprender
<guampa> te das cuenta por la direccion MAC
<guampa> hay wlans extra tambien, podes borrarlas
<guampa> solo deja las dos que tienen las MAC activas, y nombralas wlan0 y eth0
<ProfeMGL> ok gracias Si quiero buscar mas información sobre el tema, para aprender ¿como tendría que buscar?
<guampa> tal vez buscando el nombre del archivo, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ProfeMGL> ok tengo una pregunta más sobre el tema
<guampa> a mi me paso lo mismo en varias ocasiones y buscando archivos que referencien mis placas un dia encontre ese y asi lo pude arreglar
<ProfeMGL> yo encontre otros archivos
<ProfeMGL> dentro de sys/device/pci0000 algo así
<ProfeMGL> allí figuran eth11 y wlan11
<ProfeMGL> y no sé si borrarlas o no
<guampa> si pero /sys no es un arbol de configuracion en su mayor parte, probablemente no puedas borrar nada ahi
<guampa> en cambio /etc/udev/rules.d si lo es
<ProfeMGL> ¿que es sys?
<guampa> es la configuracion de "udev" que es el sistema encargado de detectar y configurar hardware
<ProfeMGL> o sea que los cambias en etc/udev harían que sys se modifique?
<guampa> si, proba lo de udev y chequea de nuevo /sys/device
<ProfeMGL> te agradezco mucho  gracias guampa
<guampa> de nada ProfeMGL
<guampa> en cuanto a /sys  es un sistema de archivos "virtual" es decir que es una manera de comunicarse con el kernel
<guampa> en /sys diversos sistemas del kernel muestran la config, y algunos permiten modificarla tambien
<guampa> en cierta manera como /proc ... /sys surgio cuando /proc dejo de mostrar estrictamente informacion sobre procesos y se empezo a poblar de todo tipo de informacion
<guampa> entonces decidieron armar un arbol separado para estos fines
<ProfeMGL> creo que entendí y perdón por la herejía como lo que hace el registro de güindous
<guampa> /proc todavia no ha sido "descontaminado" del todo
<guampa> mas o menos, si, aunque el registro de windows es mas que nada para configuracion que otra cosa, o sea cumple funciones de /etc y archivos de usuario en /home/usuario
<guampa> pero el registro es tambien una base de datos de componentes del sistema etc
<ProfeMGL> muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda y tu explicación
<guampa> por nada :)
<arsenic> che
<arsenic> para hacer la ad-hoc
<arsenic> que valores tengo que configurar?
<guampa> en el network manager no te aparece arsenic?
<arsenic> si
<arsenic> pero no conecta
<guampa> el otro punto no te detecta tampoco?
<arsenic> ahi lo resolvi yo
<arsenic> xD
<guampa> jaja bien :P
<wicope> guampa: hola cuando dices /sys te refieres a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sysfs ? Es para confirmar
<guampa> wicope: bueno sysfs es el sistema de archivo que usa /sys
<irene-canarias> hola
<wicope> guampa: si ahora mejor, más claro
<arsenic> thanks pipol ^^
<guampa> si de eso hablada wicope
<guampa> *hablaba
<ProfeMGL> hola irene
<irene-canarias> hola soy novata
<sergio45> hola
<sergio45> yo tambien
<sergio45> xd
<irene-canarias> estoy por cambiar unas pequeñas cosa
<irene-canarias> ya cambie lo de cerrar minimizae
<irene-canarias> me falta poner la barra abajo
<xangua> !classic | irene-canarias
<kubot> irene-canarias: La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<irene-canarias> pero arranca sin clave
<irene-canarias> prdonad soy muy novata
<ProfeMGL> irene-canarias:  kubot es un robot no una persona
<irene-canarias> ok gracias, ya tengo suficiente con mi perro
<berarma> ProfeMGL: xangua no es un robot
<xangua> ¿¿
<ProfeMGL> berarma:  lo se
<fosco_> yo a veces no lo tengo tan claro
<fosco_> ;)
<wicope> :D
<ProfeMGL> ja ja ja
<irene-canarias> en el 10.04 yo cambie la barr y movia la hora no me acuerdo, ¿como?
<ProfeMGL> berarma:
<xangua> con unity no se puede eso, prueba con el 'classic'
<ProfeMGL> perdon
<irene-canarias> voy a configurar sistema y ????
<fosco_> irene-canarias: en la version 11.04 no puedes cambiar esas cosas de la misma manera que lo hacías antes
<irene-canarias> como se hace?
<ProfeMGL> irene-canarias:  click derecho en el escritorio y agregar panel
<arsenic> bueno ahora sigo con mi proyecto de ubuntu-matrix
<arsenic> estaba aprendiendo mas sobre scripting de plymouth
<fosco_> irene-canarias: si estas usando unity, el escritorio q tiene una barra vertical de iconos en el lateral izquierdo, no puedes
<irene-canarias> como quito eso  y lo pongo clasico
<fosco_> tal como te dijo xangua
<fosco_> cierra la sesion de usuario
<fosco_> al poner de nuevo los datos verás un boton q te permite cambiar el tipo de sesion
<fosco_> elige "gnome classic"
<fosco_> tarde
<arsenic> a ver
<arsenic> para quienes tengan problemas en ubuntu 10.10
<arsenic> con redes wifi especificamente con el chip rtl8187b
<arsenic> 1) descargar el controlador de windows 2000
<arsenic> instalarlo con ndiswraper
<berarma> arsenic: no tienes un blog?
<arsenic> berarma, no
<arsenic> he notado que ese mensaje tiene un shut up incluido xD
<berarma> el irc no es el lugar para escribir un howto :)
<arsenic> :O
<arsenic> pero ustedes deben conocer los problemas para ayudar a otros
<berarma> claro, venga escribe que voy a memorizar
<wicope> arsenic: haz un howto y ponlo en pastebin ...
<arsenic> wicope nice idea
<arsenic> :P
<xangua> y seguramente recordaremos lo que nos digas por el resto de nuestras vidas escribiendolo una vez y dejando que se pierda en el vacío de irc
<wicope> berarma: no lo vas a memorizar lo vas a apuntar si te interesa
<berarma> mejor que escribirlo aquí
<berarma> y si tienes una cuenta en ubuntu-es.org también lo puedes poner allí en las entradas personales
<wicope> xangua: tu lo has dicho apuntado es para los restos de la vida
<arsenic> he leido que mucha gente tiene problemas con ese adaptador
<arsenic> soy el unico que lo resolvi
<arsenic> :P
<arsenic> resolvio*
<xangua> arsenic: entonces postealo en tu bog, facebook, twitter o en un foro o mejor aun una wiki
<berarma> lo que pones en el irc se pierde, si lo dejas en una web no
<wicope> arsenic: lo resolviste pero hay que ver como te va ya que usar un driver no nativo de gnu-linux
<wicope> berarma: claro una web es mejor que el irc. Pero antes que no poner nada mejor en el irc
<arsenic> wicope, es mejor que nada supongo...
<wicope> que diga en el irc a través de pastebin
<xangua> igual es algo temporal, recuerdo cuando empecé a usar ubuntu requería un driver de windows porque no había nativo y después que lo agregaron al kernel ya no hubo necesidad
<arsenic> diganme donde me hago una cuenta asi posteo la solucion
<wicope> arsenic: yo no me fio del driver no nativo .. así que cuando pruebes la estabilidad lo posteas en serio... de momento pon un pastebin
<berarma> ponlo en pastebin o donde mejor te venga y pon el enlace aquí
<arsenic> es lo mismo
<arsenic> que haces con un enlace?
<berarma> quien quiera copiarlo lo copiará mejor de allí que aquí, y no monopolizas el canal
<arsenic> mejor lo posteo en la comunidad de ubuntu
<arsenic> suerte muchachos
<arsenic> :)
<wicope> volverá
<ProfeMGL> que extraño comportamiento
<irene-canarias> hola otra vez nada de nada
<ProfeMGL> irene-canarias:  algunas veces obtengo respuestas escribiendo el problema en google y llego a un foro en dónde hay alguien que pasó por lo mismo que yo
<xangua> irene-canarias: 1. unity no se puede configurar tanto 2. prueba classic
<xangua> !classic
<kubot> La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<xangua> y de nuevo, es solo algo temporal porque classic ya no vendrá en 11.10
<irene-canarias> y para modificar la barra superior, cambiarla abajo, poner otras cosas cambiar la posicion de los botones, lo que en win se llama desbloquear
<ProfeMGL> xangua:  ¿que significa "!" delante de classic?
<xangua> !bot | ProfeMGL
<kubot> ProfeMGL: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<guampa> irene-canarias para eso tal vez te conviene instalar 10.04 o 10.10
<irene-canarias> como se llama un ubuntu la barra superior
<guampa> panel
<sergio45> hola chicos les comento brevemente mi problema
<sergio45> estoy usando 11.04 ubuntu
<sergio45> y cuando conecto un segundo monitor todo funciona bien
<ProfeMGL> no entendí :( ¿porque me parece que el bot me reta?
<sergio45> pero al reiniciar se queda la pantalla en negro
<sergio45> alguien sabe porque es?
<irene-canarias> para bajar todo lo de adobe en la consola?
<guampa> ProfeMGL: el mensaje ese es asi
<wicope> ProfeMGL: :)
<ProfeMGL> sólo quería saber que significan los signos de admiración :)
<wicope> ProfeMGL: para llamar al bot se pone ! delante del comando que ya tiene introducido
<ProfeMGL> y lo que va después del signo es el tema ?
<irene-canarias> hay alguna manera que no me pida la clabe vivo sola
<irene-canarias> calve
<irene-canarias>  perdón
<ProfeMGL> ah lo que viene despues del signo son los factos
<fosco_> irene-canarias: es muy recomendable que SÍ te pida la clave
<fosco_> pero si aun así quieres quitarlo abre un terminal, ejecuta gdmsetup y configura un acceso automático
<ProfeMGL> irene-canarias:  si tenes conexión inalámbrica no importa si vivis sola (información que por otra parte no es tan bueno compartir)
<guampa> con gdmsetup no anulas tu clave, solo login grafico automatico
<guampa> (local)
<ProfeMGL> xangua: ahhhhhh estoy leyendo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot   vos me mandaste al bot para que me rete :)
<irene-canarias> estoy echa un lio con 2 cosas: 1. bajar  todo lo de adobe o lo necesario para el 11, y que no me pida nunca la clabe ni para correos actualizaciones, ¿se puede?
<irene-canarias> gracias
<wicope> irene-canarias: hola
<ProfeMGL> irene las claves son tu seguridad
<irene-canarias> pero estoy yo sola no quiero que me pregunte las claves
<xangua> irene-canarias: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  ; si con 'todo lo de adobe' te refieres al plugin flash (uno no es adivino)
<wicope> irene-canarias: sobre el dos para los correos si se puede con un gestor de correo y te ahorras escribir la contraseña para entrar al correo (lo tengo así). Para entrar al sistema también se la puedes quitar. Para las actualizaciones no se la quites, ya que es así para todos..
<irene-canarias> ok muchas gracias wicope
<irene-canarias> una última pregunta se puede modificar la BARRA SUPERIOR, donde esta la hora correo, y como se llama esa barra en win es desbloquear barra, ¿aquí?
<wicope> irene-canarias: si claro
<fosco_> irene-canarias: esa barra forma parte de unity
<fosco_> un desarrollo muy nuevo y que aun no es modificable
<fosco_> vuelvo a recomendarte que NO elimines ni evites las contraseñas
<fosco_> las claves son para tu seguridad y control
<irene-canarias> y se puede modificar unity
<wicope> irene-canarias: creia que era el panel el que querias modificar el ubuntu clasico .. la cosa esa de unity no se como va ..
<sergio45> hola de nuevo
<sergio45> chicos les comento mi problema
<sergio45> estoi con ubuntu 11.04
<sergio45> y cuando conecto la television a mi ordenador
<sergio45> todo parece ir bien
<sergio45> pero despues cuando reinicio el ordenador
<sergio45> se queda la pantalla en negro y no me sale el inicio de sesion
<sergio45> tengo que cambiar algun parametro?
<sergio45> para que siempre que inicie sesión coja los parametros de mi latop?
<sergio45> alguien sabe algo sobre el tema por favor?
<wicope> sergio45: hola
<sergio45> hola
<wicope> sergio45: lo que se es que interviene el driver de la gráfica
<sergio45> am
<wicope> sergio45: entonces en la configuración del driver de la gráfica (ya sea a mano o a través de algún programa) se pone para que coja las dos pantallas
<wicope> sergio45: a groso modo
<sergio45> y al ver que solo hay una
<sergio45> da error?
<sergio45> esque por lo que veo hay que configurar un archivo para que siempre coja la configuración
<sergio45> de un monitor mi latop
<sergio45> al iniciar el sistema
<sergio45> la cuestión es como...? y que archivo?
<dylan66> probaste conectar despues de encender la laptop?
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> conecto despues de encender la latop
<sergio45> y funciona
<dylan66> y vas a preferencias monitores
<sergio45> el problema esque al reiniciarlo
<dylan66> y prueba algunas opciones
<sergio45> el latop
<sergio45> sin el cable ya claro
<sergio45> pues coje esos parametros anteriores
<sergio45> y se queda la pantalla en negro
<dylan66> ahh que raro
<sergio45> si esque poco a poco e ido avanzando en le problema
<sergio45> llevo to el dia
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> bueno y antesdeayer y ayer
<dylan66> yo siempre le conecto tele y cañon y no me paso
<dylan66> creo que lei que usabas driver privativos?
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> eske ahora he reinstaldo ubuntu11.04
<sergio45> ahora los privativos estan desactivados
<dylan66> ahhh entonces no es eso
<sergio45> y no instale los drivers de ati
<sergio45> y lo que es
<sergio45> la acelaracion grafica va perfecta
<sergio45> compiz perfecto, unity bien
<sergio45> pero despues de usar el dualizador
<sergio45> ya no vuelve a iniciar
<sergio45> y tengo que entrar en modo recuperacion
<sergio45> y recuperar los parametros de inicio
<dylan66> la verdad no s eme ocurre nada
<sergio45> y en caso de que no funcione lo que hago es instalar fglrx
<sergio45> voy a probar a seguir un manual que he visto
<sergio45> pero esque voy a ciegas
<sergio45> nose si funcionara
<sergio45> o me cargaré algo
<sergio45> xd
<dylan66> claroo
<dylan66> no deberia cambiar ninguna configuracion el hecho de conectar la tv
<sergio45> rezaremos aver
<sergio45> jaja
<sergio45> ya lo se
<serg_> hola
<sergio45> esque debe ser lo que decian antes
<sergio45> hola
<cossier> sergio45, que grafica tienes ?
<sergio45> ATI radeon hd 5600 series
<sergio45> debe ser la grafica
<sergio45> que interfiere
<sergio45> pero como arreglar eso... jaj
<ProfeMGL> adios
<cossier> ProfeMGL, ta luego!!
<sergio45> adios profemgl
<serg_> una consulta cuando uso el comando iwlist eth1 scan me responde eth1 interface doesn't sopport scannig
<cossier> sergio45, con que driver te da ese error?
<serg_> eso quiere decir q no me reconoce wifi o q¡?
<sergio45> cossier como que con que driver?
<cossier> sergio45, o el radeon o con fglrx !! con cual te da esos fallos
<sergio45> ahora el radeon no esta instalado
<sergio45> debe ser el fglrx
<serg_> ?
<sergio45> eso quiere decir
<sergio45> que no tienes
<sergio45> como decirlo
<sergio45> esa interface creada
<serg_> no entendi
<sergio45> prueba a poner iwlist scan
<sergio45> y veras las interfaces
<sergio45> yo esque me entiendo pero explicarlo
<serg_> puse y veo 3 oraciones
<serg_> lo
<cossier> serg_, creo que scan es solo para wifi !! creo
<serg_> eth0
<serg_> y eth1
<serg_> todas dicen interface doesn't sopport scanning
<serg_> pero cuando pongo iwconfig
<cossier> serg_, a mi tbn pero me funcionan bien y sin problemas
<serg_> las interfaces no me dicen lo mismo
<serg_> lo y eth0 me dicen no wirelles extensinons
<sergio45> yo tengo tres lo, eth0, y wlan0 que esa si me pone un scan completed
<serg_> y la eth1 i me reconoce una conexion
<serg_> yo no tengo ninguna q diga wlan0
<cossier> serg_, scan es solo para WIFI!!
<sergio45> claro conectas a traves de clave no?
<serg_> mmm si
<sergio45> claro
<cossier> serg_, y vienen con otro nombre de interface como wlan0
<serg_> pero no aparece wlan0
<sergio45> serg, es que si no conectas por wifi
<sergio45> no te aparece esa red
<serg_> entoncs cual me reconoce en eth1 no entiendo
<cossier> serg_, las LAN
<serg_> no entiendo
<sergio45> cossier, eth1 es una posible interface para conectar por cable no?
<serg_> si si
<serg_> pero no hay ningun cable conectado
<cossier> sergio45, si y aparecen tanata ethx como conectores lan tengas
<serg_> y esta reconociendo
<cossier> tantas*
<serg_> a ok
<cossier> no hace falta tener el cable conectado
<serg_> y como cambio eth0 a wlan
<cossier> solo identifica el dispositivo de red
<serg_> hace falta?
<serg_> no entinedo
<cossier> serg_, o sea que tu quieres conectar por WIFI
<serg_> solo quiero scanear las wifi q hay
<cossier> serg_, y tienes wifi ???
<cossier> en el laptop
<serg_> si hay varias
<sergio45> para scanear las wifis hay que crear una interface monitor
<serg_> osea no solo por cable pero hay varias
<serg_> aaaaaa
<sergio45> con este comando sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<sergio45> y luego poner
<sergio45> sudo airodump-ng mon0
<serg_> haber espera
<sergio45> serg, mon0 es la que por defecto crea start wlan0 pero si no es asi
<fzeta> iep!!
<sergio45> basta con mirar
<sergio45> sudo airmon-ng y ver cuales hay
<serg_> cuando pongo sudo airodump-ng mon0 me responde interface mon0:
<serg_> ioctl (siocgifindex)dailed no such device
<cossier> serg_, estas en una laptop ? no?
<sergio45> hola se me cayo
<serg_> en la pc de escritorio con conexion por cable
<serg_> y al lado tengo la laptop sin conxion
<cossier> serg_, y en la laptop con ifconfig que sale
<cossier> ?
<serg_> sale en: lo y en eth0 no wireless extensions
<serg_> y en eth1 ieee 802.11 acces point: not-associated
<cossier> a ver  serg_ en icino de redes haz clic y dime que sale
<serg_> link quality:5 signal level:0 noise level:0
<cossier> en el icono *
<serg_> me sale una red
<serg_> wifi
<cossier> pincha en ella
<serg_> si pero la idea era scanear por consola
<serg_> eso queria yo
<guampa> serg_:  la suite aircrack no se discute en este canal
<serg_> me dice q la red inalambrica necesita autenticacion
<cossier> ya pero es que si no la conectas no vas a scanear nada vamos!!
<cossier> claaaaro pues ponle el password
<serg_> ok
<serg_> jaja
<sisa> hola, como puedo modificar las opciones de: descargar... guardar...abrir...hacer la misma accion la proxima vez...
<sergio45> guampa , a que te refieres a que aircrack no se discute en este canal?
<sergio45> que no podemos hablar de ese programa?
<fosco_> sisa: supngo que te refieres a firefox, mira en el menu Editar - Preferencias
<guampa> !pirateria
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<guampa> y a la suite aircrack :)
<serg_> bueno
<serg_> no hablamos mas de eso
<sergio45> ahh vale perdon no conocía las reglas
<sergio45> esque yo lo considero puro conocimiento como otro cualquiera
<sergio45> pero tambien se puede ver así
<sergio45> xd
<sisa> fosco_:-) uhmmm sera el menu de firefox, otros navegadores presenta la misma cosa...
<fosco_> sisa: cada navegador tiene su propia configuracion
<guampa> todo es conocimiento, hacer armas biologicas, recetas de cocina, la historia de egipto lo son
<guampa> es solo cuestion de topicos
<serg_> el licuado de anana es toxico jajaja
<sisa> fosco_:-) va le, ya buscare, por casualidad, sabes de alguna aplicacion para modificar el contador de fecha del micro de control bq2040?
<sergio45> guampa, no hay problema xd las normas estan para cumplirlas xd
<sergio45> alguién me puede ayudar con el problema de la dualizacion?
<fosco_> sisa: no se ni de que me estas hablando, lo siento
<sisa> fosco_:-) vale.
<heineken> buenass
<chavi_99> Hola comunidad, alguien tiene un ratito para darme una ayudita?
<mimecar> !ask chavi_99
<kubot> chavi_99: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chavi_99> ok, resulta que quiero configurar un a pantalla tty para que cuando encienda el computador me loguee con un servidor de red, es posible?
<mimecar> si haces un script que se ejecute al inicio en principio si
<chavi_99> soy bastante novato en el mundo linux, quizás puedas darme una mano de cómo hacerlo
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente
<chavi_99> instale xubuntu en un pc y todo bien con el modo gráfico, pero aquí en la oficina usamos un programa central que tengo que loguear en un servidor central, para lo cual quisiera que por ejemplo el Tty1 inicie con un telnet 192.0.0.15, listo para loguear, me explico?
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer eso en una consola del entorno gráfico
<mimecar> si pones todos los comandos en un archivo de texto, puedes ejecutarlo al inicio
<chavi_99> cómo?
<mimecar> abres gedit y pones todos los comandos que se tienen que ejecutar
<mimecar> mientras solo uses telnet en una red interna no tendrás problemas, si lo usas por internet es un suicidio
<chavi_99> es solo intranet
<chavi_99> yo paso a una pantalla de tty y tengo el shell de usuario
<chavi_99> pero para ingresar tengo que loguearme como usuario y luego hacer el comando de telnet
<mimecar> como pasas a una tty?
<chavi_99> de la pantalla F7 a cualquier otra Fx
<chavi_99> perdón si no me se explicar adecuadamente
<mimecar> en esas consolas no se te ejecutarán programas al inicio
<chavi_99> ok , eso quería saber
<mimecar> escribe en gedit los comandos que necesitas
<mimecar> y lo ejecutas al inicio
<chavi_99> puedo hacer un script que me lleve a una consola y ejecute un telnet?
<XuMuK> hola
<arsenic> buenas
<arsenic> listo todo
<arsenic> xD
<arsenic> ya postee mi solucion al bochornoso rtl8187
<arsenic> tambien resolvi mi problema del splash screen que se veia mal cuando instalaba los drivers privativos de mi placa de video nvidia
<arsenic> eso si que no fue nada facil
<mimecar> chavi_99: el script ya se ejecuta en una consola
<chavi_99> es posible crear un lanzador que me ejecute un telnet en una pantalla tty?
<mimecar> chavi_99: no
<erAbuelo> porque tiene que ser en tty ?
<mimecar> se ejecuta en una consola del entorno
<chavi_99> porque en el emulador de terminal aparecen caracteres que no aparecen en un pantalla tty
<erAbuelo> ?
<guampa> chavi_99: aca hay uno que se puso a experimentar con eso http://blog.habets.pp.se/2009/03/Moving-a-process-to-another-terminal
<chavi_99> uso un sistema centralizado que está hecho en unix y cuando accedo al mismo por el emulador aparecen letras en vez de lineas
<guampa> eso debe ser la config de la terminal, proba con otro set de caracteres
<chavi_99> ok hago la prueba
<chavi_99> y despues les cueng
<chavi_99> cuento
<shockwave> Hola usuarios! consulta, algun contestador automatico IRC ? utilizo XChat, pero no tengo problemas en instalar otro cliente
<XuMuK> shockwave, en pidgin hay un plugin
<fosco_> shockwave: tienes muchos scripts en xchat.org
<XuMuK> shockwave, bueno, para irc no se yo... es más no se si existe...
<brian> Hola
<XuMuK> hola
<omikron4> holas XuMuK
<shockwave> si ?
<shockwave> estoy bajando justamente el pidgin
<shockwave> si, en windows (igual, logre emularlo en ubuntu) el IRCap tiene un contestador automatico.
<shockwave> pero voy a probar con el pidgin, Muchas Gracias XuMuK
<XuMuK> shockwave, de nada, hombre)
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches se me lee?
<chilicuil> hola tabunet, fuerte y claro
<Byte> Buenas gente
<Byte> alguien sabe de alguna buena VPN gratuita para ubuntu?
<Byte> nadie?
<icaro440> hola byte
<chilicuil> Byte: creo que himachi corre sobre linux
<chilicuil> hamachi*
<Infernet> hamachi corre en linux
<Byte> hamachi
<Byte> oks la mirare
<Byte> es gratuita?
<Infernet> si
<Infernet> ubuntu 11.04?
<Byte> 10.10
<Byte> pero actualizareen brebes
<Infernet> si te va a funcar
<Byte> voy a ver
<Byte> mm
<Byte> pero hamachi es para dos ordenadores no?
<Infernet> con hamachi podes jugar juegos "en red"
<Byte> yo quiero que todo mi trafico de internet pase por vpn
<Infernet> los simula
<Infernet> ah O.D
<Infernet> pense en el otro hamachi
 * Infernet '
<Byte> xD
<Infernet> por casualidad es el logmein de windows?
<Byte> si
<Infernet> por q es la misma empresa
<Infernet> entonces si xD
<Infernet> corre en *
<Byte> pero solo es para unir dos redes via vpn
<Infernet> claro
<Byte> necesito una vpn para todo mi trafico de internet
<Byte> algo estilo proxpn
<vicentina> alguien me puede echar una manilla por privado con el aircrack? gracias
<brian-99>  estoy probando synaptic :D
<Devils> hola a todos
<Devils> alguien puede decirme como instalar esas herramientas que posee wifislax?
<Devils> para el usa de aircrack-ng
<Devils> uso*
<Devils> para que son los emblemas?
<Devils> alguien me puede decir porque las letras en el terminal se montan una encima de la otra?
<Josesordo> error grafico? xD
<brian-99> nose si estoy haciendo bien lo que hago xD
<Devils> josesordo, lo que me pasa es que por ejemplo si escribo airodump-ng
<brian-99> baje un archivo .tar.bz2 y puse sudo alien archivo.tar.bz2 y lo convirtio a .deb ¿esta bien?
<Infernet> brian-99: si, el .deb es el paquete de instalacion
<brian-99> buenisimo
<brian-99> ahora una pregunta
<Devils> en la parte donde dice dum la parte de atrás de la m se monta encima de la u
<brian-99> el paquete es de Firefox 5
<brian-99> tengo instalado el 3.6
<brian-99> tengo que quitar primero el 3.6 para poder instalar el 5?
<Devils> cjosesordo: comprendiste?
<Devils> josesordo*
<Infernet> no necesariamente pero si queres hacerlo mas prolijo sudo apt-get remove firefox y luego ejecuta el deb
<brian-99> buenisimo :D
<brian-99> voy a probar
<brian-99> :D
<brian-99> no importa que tenga ubuntu 10.04 cierto?
<Infernet> no, no importa
<brian-99> estoy probando todo jaja aprendiendo
<brian-99> gracias Infernet :D
<Infernet> :)
<sergio45> bueno chicos os comento mi problema ya que aún no lo pude solucionar
<sergio45> no consigo dualizar en ubuntu 11.04
<sergio45> se bloquea el equipo
<sergio45> who arp-
<Josesordo> Devils, no creo que eso afecte en el comando.. es un defecto gráfico pienso.. prueba para ver =) .. o tu retina te está engañando xD
<sergio45> nadie me puede dar alguna pista
<sergio45> o algo por el estilo?
<brian-99> ya instale Firefox 5, lo unico que no me crea iconos :S no aparece en los iconos, lo tuve que buscar en el disco :S
<XuMuK> sergio45, y que es "dualizar"? o_O
<brian-99> ya hice el icono de acceso directo
<brian-99> pero no sale con el icono de mozilla :S
<Braiam> brian-99: acceso directo??
<Josesordo> launcher
<brian-99> si, instale firefox 5
<brian-99> pero no creo ningun acceso directo (lanzador) en Aplicaciones > Internet.. no esta Firefox
<jmanuel_cool> saludos compas, camaradas y afines
<brian-99> para ejecutar, tuve que ir a la carpeta firefox en sistema de archivos... Ahora hice un lanzador en el escritorio, pero no tiene el icono de mozilla :S
<sergio45> XuMuc, perdon que estaba mirando paginas web, pues es conectar un ordenador a dos monitores en este caso la television y el portatil
<alfplayer> brian-99: la mejor forma es instalarlo de PPA
<brian-99> lo instale de la pagina descargando el paquete directamente, el ppa no esta en la oficial
<Infernet> hola
<Devils> josesordo: mi retina esta buena jeje
<brian-99> y cuando lo ponia el PPA me lo instalaba en ingles :S
<brian-99> asi que intente esta y quedo perfecto en español
<alfplayer> el PPA es oficinal, se llama firefox-stable
<brian-99> solo que sin lanzador xD
<brian-99> de donde sacas esa informacion?
<Devils> si te pudiera mandarte una foto pero no se como
<alfplayer> en la página del PPA dice q es oficial
<brian-99> sisi, pero pregunto de donde miras el comando ese
<brian-99> firefox-stable
<sergio45> hola infernet
<brian-99> en que lugar esta, no lo encontre
<alfplayer> no es un comando, es el nombre del PPA
<Infernet> sergio45: hola
<brian-99> ah bien, y donde lo encuentro, como me manejo con PPA ?
<alfplayer> para instalar firefox de ese PPA hay que agregar el PPA al sistema primero
<alfplayer> si no sabes cómo puedes buscar las instrucciones en la web
<brian-99> a ver se me mezclan las maneras de instalar
<brian-99> quiero saber una cosa, tengo para instalar: Centro de software ubuntu
<brian-99> Synaptic
<alfplayer> debo ir a comer
<brian-99> y aptitude
<brian-99> PPA es otro mas?
<brian-99> ok
<alfplayer> los PPA son repositorios
<alfplayer> disculpas, debo ir ahora, en la web seguro lo encuentras, puedes buscar por ejemplo "firefox 5" firefox-stable instalación
<brian-99> ;)
<brian-99> dale
<brian-99> gracias
<PipeFG> nesesito ayuda
<PipeFG> recupere el grub de mi notebook pero no veo las particiones ahora
<Devils> necesito ayuda con airodump-ng
<PipeFG> k nesesitas tu
<Devils> mi chipset es RTL8180/RTL8185 pero no se hace injeccion
<Devils> i el chipset si es compatible con airodump-ng
<PipeFG> lo instalaste
<Devils> aquí lo dice en este link http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&s=compatibility
<PipeFG> iseste
<PipeFG> el
<PipeFG> airmon-ng star wlan0
<PipeFG> ahy te va a salir
<PipeFG> si no te sale nada es por k no es compatible
<Devils> pipefg: si mira cual es
<Devils> RTL8180/RTL8185
<PipeFG> hace esto en la terminal
<PipeFG> sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<Devils> mira http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652739/
<sergio45> bueno chicos os comento mi problema ya que aún no lo pude solucionar
<sergio45> no consigo dualizar en ubuntu 11.04
<sergio45> se bloquea el equipo
<PipeFG> ya esta listo
<PipeFG> tiene sque usar el phy0
<PipeFG> ahy un videotutorial k no me recuerdo como se llama
<PipeFG> pero veen youtube
<PipeFG> actualizar
<PipeFG> o dualizar
<Devils> pipefg: cuando uso aireplay-ng no me anda no se porque
<PipeFG> mmmm
<Devils> sabes a que se deba esto?
<sergio45> pipefg que es eso de phy0?
<PipeFG> mira intenta con esto
<PipeFG> deja k lo busco
<Devils> ok
<PipeFG> mira este tutorial es muy facil
<PipeFG> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10326034/Hackear-WI-FI-Ubuntu-10_10-y-11_04.html
<PipeFG> yo lo ise y funciono
<PipeFG> es modo grafico
<Devils> ok a ver.....
<Devils> como me va
<PipeFG> lastima que el videoya no esta
<PipeFG> ok
<PipeFG> me voy
<Devils> regresa
<Devils> luego
<Devils> jeje
<sergio45> ahi
<sergio45> que hay un video y no lo puedo ver....
<sergio45> si esque ...
<sergio45> jaja
<Devils> pipefg: como se llama esta aplicación?
<Devils> ok ya veo el link  gracias
<sergio45> nadie tuvo problemas al dualizar ubuntu 11.04 no saben nada sobre el tema?
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-27
<freeli2> saludos a tod@s. ¿Cómo puedo sacar URL de una radio online? el reproductor es un flash
<freeli2> o sea para escucharlo, por ejemplo en Rhythmbox
<arsenic> buenas
<arsenic> una pregunta
<arsenic> no me anda el comando plymouth --show-display
<arsenic> como es el tema?
<dabor> freeli2, tendrias que mirar el codigo fuente de la ṕagina
<freeli2> sale
<Devils> tengo problemas con la m en la terminal
<Devils> alguien me ayuda?
<laurence> Devils como con la m
<Devils> si
<laurence> Entonces tienes un problema con tu teclado
<Devils> me pasa lo siguiente
<Devils> cuando escribo la m ya sea la letra que esta detrás o delante se monta en la m
<laurence> Ah si, ya se lo que te pasa
<Devils> solo me pasa eso en la terminal
<laurence> Estas usando xchat?
<Devils> da me una ayuda con eso
<Devils> no
<laurence> El problema es el tipo de letra
<laurence> Tenes que ir a la configuracion de la terminal y seleccionar el tipo de letra, tiene que ser una fuente fija y no una truetype
<Devils> ya se lo cambie
<Yoques> si Devils, a mi me pasaba eso, cambiando la letra mejora todo
<Devils> ok lo are
<Devils> esperen
<brian-99> hola :D
<brian-99> es necesario usar cortafuegos?
<Devils> brian-99: en linux no hay virus
<Yoques> tengo problemas con los dos ultimos kernels en mi ordenador portatil, aspire5734z que no tienen brillo
<Yoques> estoy siguiendo esto http://electrobuntu.blogspot.com/2011_05_01_archive.html pero no se si hay modo mas sencillo de resolverlo
<Devils> me ha salido esto en el terminal estoy instalando wine i me ha salido esto como lo acepto para que continué http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652771/
<Yoques> hago tabulador
<Yoques> y luego enter, cuando se ilumine
<Devils> ok gracias yoques
<Yoques> sips?
<Yoques> oki
<Yoques> hasta ahora
<Devils> laurence: también con el tipo de letra fijo me hace lo mismo con la m
<Devils> alguien me dice que es recomendable hacer después de instalar cualquier aplicacion desde el terminal?
<Devils> o solo salir de la terminal y empezar a usar el programa?
<Infernet> Devils: eso mismo
<Devils> ok infernet
<dabor> Devils, lo ejecutas y listo, no es necesario salir de la terminal
<dabor> la terminal puede quedar abierta
<sergio45> hola de nuevo chicos
<Devils> ok dabor gracias
<sergio45> sigo con el problema de antes
<sergio45> aver si alguno nuevo me pudiera ayudar
<sergio45> al conectar mi latop a mi televisor
<sergio45> mi latop se bloquea y no hace nada
<sergio45> y tengo que reiniciar
<Devils> dabor: y esto para que es sudo apt-get install update ?
<sergio45> uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi grafica es ATI radeon 5600 series
<dabor> Devils, esa orden no existe
<dabor> Devils, apt-get update o sino apt-get install paquete
<Devils> si para que es eso?
<laurence> Como te fue Devils con la terminal
<Devils> aun no logro resorber eso laurence
<laurence> resolver
<Devils> perdon
<Devils> perdón
<laurence> Bueno pero ya sabes donde esta la cosa
<laurence> Mejor dejar la terminal con la configuracion por defecto algun cambio que le hiciste la perjudico
<Devils> le cambie de letras pero aun sigue haciendo lo mismo
<laurence> Tienes que utilizar una fuente de ancho fijo como serif
<laurence> y no por ejemplo arial
<Devils> solo le cambio el tamaño y el fondo
<laurence> Voy a ver mi Linux porque ahora estoy en el chat con mi iPhone
<sergio45> ?¿?¿
<laurence> Con mi iPhone y un teclado inalambrico claro
<Devils> eso ya lo tenia antes de cambiar el ancho fijo
<Devils> el error esta hay desde que instalo linux pero ya dejare eso así
<Devils> total solo es la m
<shockwave> hola
<Infernet> hola
<shockwave> alguien con info sobre los mensajes away del Pidgin
<shockwave> hola Infernet
 * Infernet aMSN
<shockwave> mira.
<shockwave> es para utilizar los away messages en IRC:
<shockwave> y como en windows el IRCAP tiene un autocontestador
<shockwave> lei que el pidgin tambien, de hecho lo estoy usando ahora.
<shockwave> Pidgin es un cliente de mensajeria que soporta entre otras cosas IRC
<shockwave> por las dudas
<Infernet> no me extrañaria, por eso prefiero herramientas fijas...me hace acordar al messenger donde microchot te enchufaba hasta un microhondas
<shockwave> si si jaja.
<shockwave> fijate, yo necesito un autocontestador IRC, en iRCap de Windows, tenes esa funcion, necesito un cliente en ubuntu que tenga, ya probe xchat y nada.
<shockwave> me lei todo.
<shockwave> y ahora estoy intentando con Pidgin, muchisimo mas groso es ese cliente, se puede configurar un mensaje away, pero el mismo, no le llega a la persona que me habla cuando estoy "Ausente"
<Infernet> xchat, pero probaste en buscar algun script tcl?
<Infernet> o python?
<PipeFG> nesesityo ayuda
<PipeFG> restaure el grub
<PipeFG> pero
<PipeFG> no veo mis particiones ahora
<shockwave> para googleo python}! :D
<Infernet> shockwave: busca q seguro hay
<Infernet> PipeFG: como restauraste el grub?
<PipeFG> con una eramienta
<shockwave> estoy buscando algun script para xchat
<PipeFG> k se llama
<PipeFG> deja buscar
<shockwave> ya habia buscado, pero no habia encontra nada.
<PipeFG> reparador de arranque
<shockwave> script para away messages obviamente
<laurence> Devils, en el menu Terminal en Codificacion de caracteres debe decir Unicode (UTF-8)
<PipeFG> boot-repair
<PipeFG> asi se lla
<PipeFG> allmaa
<Devils> ok a ver...
<PipeFG> pero
<PipeFG> no veo las particiones ahora
<Infernet> compartis con windows?
<PipeFG> con windows y una particion de datos
<PipeFG> ahora no veo ninguna
<Infernet> q version de ubuntu tenes?
<PipeFG> 11.04
<Devils> laurence: esa misma tiene, la debo cambiar?
<laurence> Devil, luego ve a Editar - Perfiles
<laurence> No, no cambies eso, esta bien
<Devils> ok ahora que hago en perfiles
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<laurence> Edita el predeterminado
<laurence> Tilda ahi Usar tipografia de ancho fijo
<laurence> Forma del cursor: Bloque
<laurence> Devils, con eso te tendria que andar bien
<laurence> Lo principal es seleccionar tipografia de ancho fijo
<Devils> así es como estaba
<laurence> Ok, entonces ahora vas a Sistema -- Preferencias, en tu menu superior de Linux
<luis_fermax> una version de ubuntu para instalar en un pentium III con 256 de ram?
<laurence> Sistema - Preferencias - Apariencia y ahi clicas la oreja de Tipografias
<laurence> Ahi tienes que cambiar la Tipografia de ancho fijo que esta usando tu sistema
<laurence> luis_fermax, tira eso, o vendelo como fierro viejo
<luis_fermax> jaajajajaaj... aun me es util
<laurence> luis_fermax, solo hay dos distros que te pueden servir
<colo> luis_fermax: lubuntu
<luis_fermax> lubuntu?
<laurence> no, espera que los instale hace tiempo
<laurence> Como vas Devils
<luis_fermax> intente instalar la distro 8. de ubuntu
<luis_fermax> presento problemas con la grafica
<laurence> nooo luis_fermax te va a quedar una tortuga
<Devils> laurence: cual le pongo?
<laurence> Bueno, Devils yo uso Bitstream Vera Sans Mono Roman, no se si la tenes instalada
<laurence> Devils esa es muy linda, si no usa serif y luego te instalas la Bitstream
<luis_fermax> cual distro es recomendable?
<Devils> le pondré Bitstream Charter
<laurence> Ya te digo luis_fermax
<laurence> Devils, no, tiene que ser de ancho fijo, proba con una sans, como lucida sans, si no serif
<Devils> algo mas?
<laurence> Proba a ver como te va y me dices asi queda el tema resuelto
<Devils> ok espera
<colo> luis_fermax: xubuntu derivada de ubuntu con entorno xfce
<Devils> laurence: dejare eso así solo es en el terminal ese problema
<luis_fermax> xubuntu...
<Devils> y es solo con la letra m
<luis_fermax> xubuntu es la mejor recomendacion?
<colo> luis_fermax: y si no puppy, hara volar ese viejo p3
<Devils> gracias de todas formas laurence
<laurence> Devils, como quieras, pero es raro
<luis_fermax> puppy? se puede instalar esa distro?
<colo> si corre desde la ram pero tb la podes instalar en el ddisco
<luis_fermax> como la instalo en disco?
<Devils> hay algo parecido a pastebin pero para fotos para mostrarte y aclares tu mente a lo que me refiero
<laurence> luis_fermax, una muy linda basada en Debian es DamnSmallLinux
<laurence> Damn Small Linux
<laurence> Puppy tiene un problema, para instalarse te borra todo el disco, si tenes un Windows te lo pela como ajo y no te avisa nada
<laurence> Yo con una maquina de esas probaria un Live CD
<luis_fermax> pupy particiona toddo el disco, al instalarse ?
<brian-99> como hago para saber el nombre de un programa para usarlo en la consola?
<brian-99> porejemplo quiero desinstalar un programa que se llama reproductor de videos
<holitpolo> hola, instale ubuntu 10,04 eun un hp pavilion, lo instalo y todo bien y cuando me pide reiniciar saco el cd de instalacion y eligo en el grub a ubuntu, y parpadea una barra arriba en la pantalla pero no carga y parpadea todo el rato
<laurence> Tenes el gOS, el Knoppix. El gOS necesita muy pocos recursos y parece un Ubuntu
<brian-99> pero con ese nombre no puedo
<Devils> laurence: voy a emular wifislax desde virtualbox que versión pongo?
<luis_fermax> knoppix como cd live...
<luis_fermax> ya probe... funciona, pero quiero instalar un distro en disco, sin eliminar windows...
<luis_fermax> auque windows, se caiga a cada rato....
<holitpolo> hola, instale ubuntu 10,04 eun un hp pavilion, lo instalo y todo bien y cuando me pide reiniciar saco el cd de instalacion y eligo en el grub a ubuntu, y parpadea una barra arriba en la pantalla pero no carga y parpadea todo el rato
<laurence> luis_fermax, Knoppix, Zenwalk,
<laurence> No uses Puppy
<laurence> No te pregunta nada y si dices que si a instalar, formatea todo
<laurence> El Zenwalk es muy lindo si te anda la Live, lo puedes instalar.
<Devils> holitpolo: tu tienes un windows en otro disco?
<luis_fermax> puppy con windows no.... pero puppys solo es una opcion para p3?
<holitpolo> }Devils, si y ahora tampoco carga
<Devils> a lo mejor instalaste el grub en tu disco con windows
<holitpolo> que puedo hacer sin perder windows?
<laurence> luis_fermax, leete esto te va a inspirar: http://www.rompecadenas.com.ar/articulos/903.php
<Devils> cuando estas creando particiones manuales en linux debajo te sale una opción donde te indica en que disco instalar el grub
<Devils> eso mismo es tu problema ya me paso antes
<luis_fermax> ok, gracias laurence...
<laurence> Devils en hda
<Devils> holitpolo: tu windows no carga verdad?
<holitpolo> no no carga
<jmanuel_cool> y ¿para que lo neceitas XDD?
<luis_fermax> gracias
<laurence> luis_fermax, una ultima sugerencia, la mejor, la que yo uso y me anda como bala en cualquier maquina: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Devils> lo que puedes hacer es si quieres seguir usando tu windows al igual que ubuntu
<holitpolo> si
<laurence> Es GParted Live CD, tiene navegador, te conecta a internet, todo, y una interfaz prolija, amigable y esteticamente agradable
<laurence> Buena suerte
<Devils> instalas tu windows primero luego tu ubuntu al que uses
<luis_fermax> gracias por toda la info
<laurence> Devils, si porque si instalas Windows despues te borra el grub y no puedes acceder a tu Linux
<holitpolo> peero primera vez que me pasa esto, siempre he instalado linux en porytatiles ya estando con windows y primera vez q no me corre niuno de los dos
<laurence> Partes el disco con gparted en tres: una para windows, otra para linux ( / ) y otra de 2 o 4 Gb para Swap
<jmanuel_cool>  
<Devils> holitpolo: pero cuando vallas a elegir el disco lo haces manual y seleccionas el grub que quede instalado en el disco del ubuntu y no en el de windows
<jmanuel_cool> laurence, ¿para que tanta swap? con 1Gb es mas que suficiente, a menos que tengas apenas 64k de ram
<laurence> jmanuel_cool, si tienes 4 o mas de RAM si, pero ahora los discos son tan grandes, que le pongo 4 y me andan muy bien
<Devils> jaja yo puse de mas en swap puse 5 gb
<dabor> con tanta ram el swap no se utiliza
<laurence> En mi MacBook que estoy usando ahora, puse 2 Gb de swap, tiene 4 de RAM
<laurence> Vuela la manzanita
<Devils> yo tengo 3 de ram
<laurence> Las MacBook andan mejor con Linux que con el propio MacOS X
<Devils> una pregunta
<laurence> Por lo que demoras debe ser una pregunta existencial
<Devils> estoy usando virtualbox ahora mismo para correr wifislax en el en donde dice versión que pongo?
<Devils> soy lento escribiendo jiiji
<laurence> Que opciones te da
<laurence> Debe referirse a la version del Linux en el cual instalaste VBox
<Devils> 28 opciones
<laurence> Tienes que elegir la mas razonable entre las que te ofrece
<Devils> decírtelas todas es un problema jiji
<laurence> Teniendo en consideracion el Linux que tienes, en el manual dice una que viene bien con todo si tienes dudas, no me acuerdo ahora
<laurence> Pero se refiere al Kernel de Linux
<Devils> cargare el iso de wifislax
<dabor> Devils, other linux
<Devils> ok dejame ver
<laurence>  Pone uname -a en un terminal
<laurence> No tenes una opcion 2.6
<dabor> linux 2.6 y linux 2.6 (64 bits)
<laurence> Uname -r te da la version del Kernel que estas usando
<Devils> Linux db 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<laurence> Eso, pone linux 2.6
<laurence> Me despido chicos, que mañana tengo un dia que requiere un buen descanso
<laurence> Y no dejen de soñar
<Devils> se supone que es para el iso no para mi linux si no para la versión de cd iso
<dabor> Devils, si, es para la version que estas virtualizando
<Devils> si dabor
<Devils> es para la que estoy virtualizando
<dabor> Devils, las que te indicamos irian bien
<Devils> ok gracias dabor
<dabor> Devils, si es 64 selecciona 64 bits
<Devils> no creo que es 32
<dabor> Devils, ok
<Devils> espero no me de error como antes
<Devils> no me funciona bien el virtualbox
<guampa> que te sucede Devils?
<Devils> al momento de arrancar el virtualbox para empezar a instalar se me cuelga el pc entero
<Devils> espero no me pase eso creo que era con ubuntu 9.10
<guampa> tenes que reiniciarlo o responde despues de un momento?
<Devils> reiniciarlo
<guampa> Devils: a lo mejor tenes alguna pista de lo que paso en los logs
<Devils> me paso lo mismo guampa
<guampa> y en /var/log/messages o /var/log/syslog no te aparece nada?
<Devils> nono ya antes me mandaron a nacer eso la verdad es que no me animo a ir a esa carpeta
<Devils> mejor dejo eso sin usarlo
<Devils> hacer*
<Devils> mejor no usare virtualbox
<guampa> Devils: en el menu sistema -> administracion -> visor de archivos de sucesos tenes una interfaz grafica para verlos facilmente
<guampa> no se que version de ubuntu tenes, aca en 10.10 esta ahi
<Devils> no es que no sepa donde este el directorio si no que ya antes intente reparar eso
<guampa> ah ok
<Devils> guampa: donde cambio la contraseña?
<Devils> del sistema
<Devils> o sea la que coloque cuando instale ubuntu 10.10
<guampa> la de login? en una terminal corre el comando "passwd"
<Devils> ook
<Devils> que fácil gracias
<Devils> guampa, estas?
<Devils> como se si mi chipset es compatible con aircrack-ng?
<k-milogars> poniendolo en modo monitor
<Devils> si con el comando airmon-ng start wlan0 o nombre de la interfaz
<freeli2> si
<guampa> si aca estoy Devils
<guampa> lo siento, aircrack suite no esta aceptado en este canal
<guampa> !pirateria
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<Devils> pero cuando voy a usar el areplay-ng
<Devils> no me anda
<guampa> pero aqui no damos soporte a ese software
<Devils> kubot: solo quiero saber si mi chipset es compatible
<kubot> Devils: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Devils> ok kubot
<freeli2> xD
<guampa> Devils: kubot es solo un programa
<Devils> jeje ok
<Devils> que cool
<guampa> heh los bots son viejitos ya :)
<Devils> en fin solo quiero saber si es compatible
<Devils> jjii responde muy bien ese bots
<guampa> te entiendo, pero lo siento no damos soporte a aircrack, y es incluye determinar chipsets compatibles
<Devils> meok
<guampa> o cualquier cosa relacionada con la suite de crackeo de redes wifi AirCrack
<Devils> ok*
<freeli2> cuando cambio eso?
<guampa> en realidad no recuerdo que haya sido diferente nunca
<Devils> desde cuando los vecinos se quejaron jajajaa
<freeli2> ah... otra cosa
<Devils> ya no importa comprare una atheros para no estar preguntando de que si funciona mi chipset o no jiji
<k-milogars> si no lo deja poner en modo monitor no funciona
<k-milogars> el chipset :)
<freeli2> ni privado se habla eso?
<Devils> si lo pone mira
<guampa> eso es solo en el canal freeli2, en privado haz lo que quieras
<freeli2> ahh que bueno
<guampa> incluso podes armar tu propio canal si queres conferenciar de mas de a dos, y ahi tambien haces lo que queres
<guampa> escribiendo /join mi_canal_de_lo_que_quiera
<freeli2> no quiero
<guampa> oh por supuesto si tu asi lo quisieras solamente
<Braiam> en realidad guampa aircrack se puede usar para auditar redes wifi
<Braiam> por lo que no siempre los usaras para snifear y cosas así
<guampa> seguro, estoy de acuerdo con eso, pero las politicas del canal son esas
<guampa> como andas Braiam tanto tiempo :)
<stop_> alguien sabe de algún canal que trate de servidores en producción en ubuntu?
<stop_> muchas gracias de antemano.
<stop_> y en español.
<eliricci> que paso? amor
<brian-99> ?
<eliricci> si esto!
<brian-99> ahh
<eliricci> estoy en la sala de chat
<brian-99> si te leo ...
<eliricci> no disculpa le decia a mi novio jajajaj
<chilicuil> np
<ivedci89-desktop> Eli amor!
<ivedci89-desktop> eliricci
<eliricci> si soy tu amor
<ivedci89-desktop> fijate la pestaña arriba
<chilicuil> xD
<ivedci89-desktop> donde dice ivedci89-desk...
<eliricci> si que onda?
<ivedci89-desktop> dale clic asi pasamos a privado..
<eliricci> :-D
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja
<eliricci> que te pasa?
<ivedci89-desktop> como cuando navegas en internet tienes pestañas o solapas en la ventana de chat
<eliricci> te burlas de mi jajajajaja
<ivedci89-desktop> noo!
<brian-99> quien me ayuyda con la terminal?
<brian-99> estoy practicando y no me salen cosas
<Thedemon007> Holas
<LUciano> hola
<erAbuelo> buenas
<brian-99> hola
<Thedemon007> Hola brian-99
<Thedemon007> :-) puede revivir mi ubuntu
<brian-99> jajaja :D
<brian-99> sin perder las cosas??
<brian-99> :D
<Thedemon007> si sin perder nada brian-99
<brian-99> :D
<brian-99> geniall buenisimo
<brian-99> jajaja
<Thedemon007> bueno igual si reinstalaba no perdia nada porq tengo el home en una particion apart
<brian-99> ahhh
<brian-99> claro
<brian-99> todo lo guardas en home
<Thedemon007> si exacto menos los programas instalados y broma
<Thedemon007> comparto mi home con otra distro arhlinux :-)
<Thedemon007> !archlinux
<kubot> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> los programas instalados
<brian-99> en que carpeta van
<brian-99> cual seria la carpeta archivos de programas en linux?
<Thedemon007> Mm no c
<brian-99> ahh
<brian-99> jaja
<brian-99> me instala los programas directamente en archivos del sistema
<Braiam> por lo regular /usr para programas no esenciales para linux
<brian-99> ahm
<brian-99> si, estoy practicando la instalacion de aplicaciones
<brian-99> que es lo que mas me cuesta
<brian-99> y no entiendo bien todo los comandos
<brian-99> sudo apt-get update
<brian-99> lo tengo que hacer antes de instalar?
<Thedemon007> el updte
<Thedemon007> es para actualizar los repositorios
<Thedemon007> actualiza la lista de programas que hay en los repos y las versiones de los mismos
<brian-99> que son los repos?
<brian-99> seria la fuente de donde instala las cosas?
<Thedemon007> si brian-99 de donde se baja los paquetes
<Thedemon007> repositorios
<brian-99> osea
<brian-99> por ejm
<brian-99> yo voy a opera.com
<brian-99> y bajo un paquete
<brian-99> estoy yendo a un repositorio no oficial?
<Thedemon007> mm creo q opera lo pudes instalar
<Thedemon007> de el gestor de paquetes
<brian-99> desde synaptic
<brian-99> pero suponete
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> que yo quiero hacerlo desde terminal
<brian-99> descargo el .deb
<brian-99> y lo instalo :)
<brian-99> por ejmpl
<brian-99> tengo el archivo .deb entonces pongo sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb
<brian-99> y eso es todo?
<Thedemon007> si estarias instalando algo de terceros como die ubuntu :)
<Thedemon007> mm lo de los deb noc tengo tiempo q no instalo un deb
<Thedemon007> pero yo no mas lo abria y lo instalaba
<brian-99> ahhm
<brian-99> jaja mi duda es sobre todo con las instalaciones
<brian-99> vi tutoriales en youtube
<brian-99> pero lo hago y no funciona.. :S
<Thedemon007> bueno antes de hacer el comando ese
<Thedemon007> dpkg
<Thedemon007> tienes q cambiar al directorio donde lo tienes
<brian-99> sis
<brian-99> siempre voy a
<brian-99> cd Descargas
<Thedemon007> con cd (change directory)
<brian-99> y miro el archivo
<brian-99> ls
<brian-99> listo y aparece ahi
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<brian-99> luego pongo sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb
<brian-99> y lo instala rapidisimo
<brian-99> pero no me crea los accesos directos ni nada
<brian-99> tengo q buscarlo en el disco rigido :S
<Thedemon007> y que estas instalando?
<brian-99> nose porque no aparece en aplicaciones
<brian-99> pues por ejemplo el opera instale
<Braiam> brian-99: ya que no viene de los repositorios oficiales, no esperes que este totalmente adaptado al ambiente de ubuntu ;)
<brian-99> por ejmplo con emesene
<brian-99> ah.. la version importa?
<brian-99> mi ubuntu trae el emesene 1.6
<brian-99> y ya esta disponible el 2...
<brian-99> no esta en los repos oficiales aun
<Braiam> !ultimo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ultimo'.
<brian-99> eso significa que no funcionara bien?
<Braiam> !lastest
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'lastest'.
<Braiam> !last
<kubot> [07:36:43] <Braiam> !lastest
<Braiam> huh?
<brian-99> ¿?
<Thedemon007> brian-99, no creo que eso signifique q no funcionara bien
<brian-99> ahm
<brian-99> pues bueno
<brian-99> sigo todos los pasos, de instalacion
<brian-99> y lo pone tambien por ahi, perdido..
<brian-99> no aparece en aplicaciones
<brian-99> :S
<Thedemon007> recuerdas
<Thedemon007> el ubuntu tweak?
<Thedemon007> abrelo
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> no lo tengo instalado creo
<brian-99> porque estoy en 10.04
<Thedemon007> el tiene repos y para instalar aplicaciones d otras fuentes
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<brian-99> ayer pase de version
<brian-99> estoy probando
<brian-99> pero lo instalo
<brian-99> instalando
<brian-99> :D
<Thedemon007> bueno con ubuntu tweak
<brian-99> si
<Thedemon007> le puedes agregar los repos d opera
<Thedemon007> y instalarte el emmenger
<brian-99> una pregutna
<brian-99> en que zona tenes el tweak
<brian-99> porque ya lo instale
<brian-99> y no se donde esta )?
<brian-99> en herramientas de sistema?
<brian-99> porque no tengo mas ese menu )(?
<Thedemon007> si aplicaciones
<Thedemon007> herramientas d sistema
<brian-99> no la tengo :O
<brian-99> nose donde esta Herramientas de sistema
<brian-99> desapareccio:S
<Thedemon007> como lo instalaste?
<Thedemon007> como te dije ayer?
<Thedemon007> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-es.html
<Thedemon007> revisa esa pag hay esta como te dije q lo instalaras ayer :)
<Thedemon007> y sigues las intrucciones d hay
<brian-99> a ver
<brian-99> ah
<brian-99> okok
<brian-99> porque no funciona sudo aptitude install tweak?
<Thedemon007> la unica diferencia brian-99 es que en lo del paste cuando editas la source list
<Thedemon007> porq tienes que agregar el repo d ubuntu tweak brian-99
<Thedemon007> bueno cuando vayas a editar el cource list en vez d marveric colocas el nombre del ubuntu 10.04
<brian-99> ups
<brian-99> no lo puse
<brian-99> pero igual lo instalo
<brian-99> xD
<brian-99> ya lo tengo abierto
<brian-99> esta mal q no haya puesto eso?
<fosco_> buenas
<Thedemon007> mm no no creo no mas creo q debe d aver
<Thedemon007> alguna diferencia d version d los repos d marveric y entre los repos del 10.04
<brian-99> que diferencia hay entre tweak
<brian-99> y el gestor de paquetes synaptiic
<brian-99> y centro de soft?
<brian-99> ofrece mas cosas cierto?
<Thedemon007> Tweak es mas que todo para cosas q no aparecen en sycaptic
<Thedemon007> ademas permite modificar algunas opciones d ubuntu que si mover los botones d
<Thedemon007> minizar, cerrar
<Thedemon007> que no te salga la confirmacion al pagar y otras mod
<brian-99> ahmm
<Braiam> Thedemon007: pero claro que siempre te debe de pedír confirmacion al hacer cualquier tipo de pago electronico. Jum.
<brian-99> ¿?
<Braiam> es por seguridad
<brian-99> pago?
<Thedemon007> jajaj apagado quieres decir
<Thedemon007> si por segurida pero algunos le resulta fastidioso
<Thedemon007> y ps si quieren quitarselo lo pueden hacer con el ubuntu tweak :)
<Thedemon007> creo q antes del 10.04 no aparecia eso
<brian-99> una pregunta..
<Braiam> ok, te voy a mandar mi factura de la luz para que la pages tu, y sin necesidad de confirmar
<Thedemon007> de la confirmacion Braiam
<brian-99> para instalar desde tweak
<brian-99> skype por ejm
<brian-99> tengo que activar origenes de software
<brian-99> ¿?
<brian-99> y en centro de aplicaciones los 2 skype que aparecen?
<Braiam> skype = microsoft = privativo
<Thedemon007> ? origenes d soft no c a q te refieres con activar el origenes d soft
<brian-99> tengo 2 opcione
<brian-99> origenes de soft
<brian-99> y centro de aplicaciones
<brian-99> en ambas aparece Skype
<brian-99> debo aplicar en las 2?
<Thedemon007> mm no c creo q uno debe d tener algo diferent al otro pero
<brian-99> si uno dice
<Thedemon007> en ubuntu tweak esta la parte d
<brian-99> internet telefonia.
<brian-99> y el otro dice
<Thedemon007> centro d aplicaciones esa es para intalar pprogramas
<brian-99> respositorio de skype
<Braiam> origenes de software es para modificar, valga la redundancia, los origines de los programas que tienes instalados
<brian-99> entonces debo activar tmbxD?
<Braiam> en otras palabras, modifica los repositorios en uso
<Thedemon007> si el otro es para agregar los repos d skyp a uubntu brian-99
<brian-99> para instalarlos desde otro lado?
<Thedemon007> si si activas los repos
<brian-99> ah, entonces puedo activar los repos
<Thedemon007> y le das actualizar puedes instalartelo desd synaptic
<brian-99> e instalarlo desde centro de soft por ejm?
<Thedemon007> o con apt-get
<brian-99> ahhh
<brian-99> con apt-get por ejm
<brian-99> una vez activado el repo
<brian-99> como se llamaria?
<brian-99> skype mismo?
<Thedemon007> Mm no c
<brian-99> aha ;)
<Thedemon007> prueba aver
<brian-99> bueno tiene tantas cosas
<brian-99> que uno se hace mil preguntaas jajaja
<brian-99> voy a probar a ver..
<brian-99> activo un repositorio
<brian-99> y lo instalo xD desde la terminal
<brian-99> a ver un momento
<Thedemon007> luego q los actives le das a actualizar
<brian-99> sisi
<brian-99> ;)
<brian-99> actualizando :D
<brian-99> eso seria el apt-get update pero graficamente cierto?
<Thedemon007> si brian-99
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> me dice que no se encontro ninguno con ese nombre
<brian-99> pero me sugiere..
<brian-99> 2 que son parece los instaladores
<Braiam> a que paquete te refieres brian-99?
<brian-99> active el origen de software de Swiftfox
<brian-99> un navegador
<brian-99> ahora fui  a la terminal y puse
<brian-99> sudo aptitude install swiftfox
<brian-99> y me dice
<brian-99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652936/
<Thedemon007> si porq el paquete no c llama swiftfox pero te sugiere cual puede ser
<Thedemon007> swiftfox-athlon64-32bit, swiftfox-i686, swiftfox-prescott
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> y cual de los 3 sera xD?
<brian-99> tengo 32 bit
<Thedemon007> creo q los dos primeros son para cierto tipo d procesador
<brian-99> si pareceria
<brian-99> jajaj
<Thedemon007> el i686 es un tipo d arquitectura
<Thedemon007> si creo q deberia d ser el de 32
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> i686 no es mi procesador xD
<brian-99> entonces tendira que poner
<Thedemon007> aunq no c cual sera el tercero seguro con el synapti t aparece la descripcion de los paquetes
<brian-99> sudo aptitude install swiftfox-athlon64-32bit
<Thedemon007> si
<brian-99> venga a ver.. voy a ver antes
<brian-99> asi me voy familiarizando :D
<brian-99> los 3 tienen la misma descripcion
<brian-99> en synaptic
<brian-99> entonces son lo mismo
<brian-99> pero para diferente procesador
<brian-99> :P ?
<brian-99> jaja me esta preguntando
<brian-99> si quiero continuar
<brian-99> le pongo que si
<brian-99> y me repregunta xD
<brian-99> ¿Quiere ignorar esta advertencia y proceder de todas formas?
<brian-99> Para continuar, introduzca «Sí»; para abortar, introduzca «No»:
<brian-99> pongo que si y no avanza xD
<brian-99> ya esta.. xD
<brian-99> me pregunta en español y debo responder en ingles xD
<fosco_> seguramente el "Sí" debe ser tal como él te dice, con S mayúscula y con acento en la i
<fosco_> pero si con Yes funciona no le des mas vueltas
<fosco_> :)
<brian-99> jajaja intente con todos
<brian-99> y solo funciono con yes xD
<brian-99> ya tengo el programa instalado xD
<brian-99> jajaja :D
<brian-99> que buena herramienta tweak
<fosco_> hay q tener cuidado con tweak, sus mismas ventajas pueden ser desventajas
<brian-99> si :S
<brian-99> porque hay cosas que no se que son xD jaja
<erAbuelo> buenas
<wicope> hola tengo un problema cuando he terminado de personalizar el livecd ... (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument ... Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<wicope> He actualizado hacia el http://packages.ubuntu.com/es/oneiric/squashfs-tools junto con el kernel 2.6.35-30-generic ... sin resultados satisfactorios
<wicope> Estaba pensando en no actualizar el kernel en la modificación del livecd (supongo que funciona así, hace tiempo lo probé y funcionaba). La otra opción es actualizar el kernel y apañar error
<wicope> Algún consejo?
<Thedemon007> wicope, cuando obtienes ese error?
<Thedemon007> que ejecutas?
<Thedemon007> parece algun error d que el programa intenta montar algo
<wicope> Thedemon007, cuando en el livecd me pone instalar o probar .. eleijo cualquiera entonces empieza a cargar y me da el fallo
<Thedemon007> /filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument ... Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/
<wicope> Thedemon007: lo estoy probando en una máquina virtual
<Thedemon007> creo q algo esta mal escrito en el comando tiene doble slash //
<Thedemon007> deberia de ser /filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument ... Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/
<wicope> Thedemon007: eso pensé yo también al principio, aunque creo que no es eso
<wicope> Thedemon007: ya que creo que la culpa la tiene squashfs
<Thedemon007> mm no c me parece eso un argumento malo al hacer el proceso d montaje
<wicope> Thedemon007: puede ser, no te digo que no, por eso
<Thedemon007> wicope, http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=118.0
<wicope> Thedemon007: voy a probar con otra versión de squashfs-tools a ver ..
<Thedemon007> alparecer tienes razon es algo del kernel y el squashfs
<wicope> Thedemon007: si eso ya lo leí, me gustó esta parte: squashfs-tools and the squashfs module in the kernel must match - there is no getting around this.  DO NOT CHANGE the kernel to a newer version unless you also want to recompile the appropriate version of squashfs-tools.
<Thedemon007> si lo que hiciste fue actualizar el kernel del live cd no? wicope ?
<wicope> Thedemon007: si, hize las moficaciones del livecd incluyendo actualizar de kernel
<Thedemon007> mm bueno entonces eso es el problemilla dice q no cambies la version del kernel
<Thedemon007> si no tienes q recompilar una version apropiada d squashfs-tools
<wicope> Thedemon007: entonces tendría que ver en el kernel la versión de algo que ponga squashfs
<Thedemon007> mm si al parecer es eso
<wicope> Thedemon007: o no habría que tocar el kernel
<wicope> Thedemon007: http://squashfs.sourceforge.net/ en el README .. Welcome to Squashfs 4.2.  This is a tools only release, support for Squashfs filesystems is in mainline (2.6.29 and later). (por eso digo que a lo mejor no habría que tocar el kernel)
<Thedemon007> si es mas recomendable no tocarlo aunq podria intentar modificarle lodel squashfs a ver
<wicope> Thedemon007: parece que es lo mejor, voy a mirar a ver.. /lib/modules/2.6.35-30-generic/kernel/fs/squashfs/squashfs.ko lo tengo por aquí
<sergio45> hola chicos tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.04 y mi grafica ati que al intentar conectar un segundo monitor se cuelga alguien sabe como se soluciona?
<adrian15> Hola. Ya tengo montada una NAT según: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652987/ . Y ahora quiero poder redirigir paquetes que van a ese puerto 5667 desde la red interna (vboxnet2 192.168.58.10/32) hacia la máquina apropiada 192.168.56.10/32 (vboxnet0). No me importa configurar 192.168.58.10 para que consulte la ip privada aunque estaría bien hacerlo con la ip pública.
<adrian15> He visto: http://serverfault.com/questions/74182/service-cant-connect-to-self-using-public-ip-nat-problem pero no sé muy bien cómo adaptarlo a mi situación. Muchas gracias.
<sergio45> ninguno de vosotros podría ayudarme?
<wicope> sergio45: no puedes plantear una pregunta así, sin datos todos los datos posibles .. a poder ser en un pastebin, cuales datos? pues todos los referentes al problema, y junto con lo que has probado ... así con datos es mucho más fácil ayudar, habría que empezar distro, módelo de GPU de gráfica, driver, xorg.conf, logs, etc ..
<sergio45> esque no se cuales necesitais
<sergio45> el modelo gpu nose cual es
<sergio45> driver he probado con fglrx, con noveau, con los privativos
<sergio45> y ninguno funciono
<sergio45> el xorg.conf
<sergio45> lo he borrado para ver si se arreglaba
<wicope> sergio45: lspci -v | grep VGA para el módelo
<sergio45> el modelo es
<sergio45> ATI radeon hd 5600 serires
<sergio45> series *
<sergio45> y tambien hay una intel corporation core processor integrated grafiphics controler
<sergio45> creo que una viene integrada en el procesador i5
<sergio45> y la otra es para mejorar la grafica
<wicope> sergio45: así está bien dicho: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) como tu lo has dicho no, ya que todo sirve
<sergio45> am
<sergio45> vale
<sergio45> perdon
<sergio45> VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies inc redwood [Radeon hd 5600 series] (prog-if 00[VGA controller) ]
<sergio45> y
<sergio45> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00[VGA controller)]
<wicope> aún así no lo has dicho bien ... te faltó el número! 02:00.0 ... por ejemplo.. si te pido datos y no me los das correctamente no avanzamos
<sergio45> de la primera 01:00.0
<sergio45> de la segunda 00:02.0
<wicope> sergio45: con lo que puedes observar que tienes dos gráficas, una en 01:00.0 y la otra en 00:02.0. Te pregunto tienes dos gráficas? por detras del ordenador hay dos conexiones VGA?
<sergio45> es un portatil
<sergio45> solo veo una
<sergio45> creo que una viene por defecto ya que se incluyen en el procesador i5
<sergio45> que es la intel
<sergio45> que es para ofimatica
<sergio45> y luego esta la ati
<sergio45> aparte para mejorar el entorno grafico
<wicope> sergio45: es la primera vez que lo veo, puede ser
<sergio45> en ubuntu 10.04 todo funcionaba bien , creo que el problema esta entre ati y ubuntu 11.04
<sergio45> pero no estoi seguro
<wicope> sergio45: ya sabemos el módelo, pon en google: ubuntu driver Radeon hd, lee por ejemplo las tres primeras a ver si encontramos algo interesante
<sergio45> no hay nada parecido
<sergio45> con mi problema
<sergio45> en le foro de ubuntu vi 2 post parecidos
<sergio45> pero nadie los contesto
<wicope> sergio45: también podemos buscar: ubuntu driver Radeon 5600 hd dual monitor .. y así muchas búsquedas, vas apuntando y leyendo, probando y preguntando
<sergio45> estoy arto de buscar la verdad
<sergio45> no encuentro nadie con el mismo problema
<sergio45> parece que soy el unico
<wicope> sergio45: entonces si estas arto de buscar es porque ya has leido mucho y no has encontrado nada .. con lo que si has leido mucho te pregunto que driver usas, ya que como sabras hay varios drivers para poner
<sergio45> he probado a usar fglrx solo osea los de ati
<sergio45> he probado a usar noveau solo
<sergio45> osea los que vienen por defecto en unity
<sergio45> he probado a activar los drivers privativos
<erAbuelo> noveau es para nvidia
<sergio45> y con nada funciono
<sergio45> pero tb son los que vienen por defecto en unity
<sergio45> osea que se pueden usar
<erAbuelo> ??
<sergio45> si me funcionaron
<sergio45> lo probe
<sergio45> nose muy bien porque pero funcionaron
<sergio45> a lo mejor es como tengo dos tarjetas graficas
<wicope> sergio45: cada driver admite unos módelos de gráfica diferentes. Por ejemplo nouveau admite muchas gráficas nvidia pero no ati, lo entiendes? Tienes que informarte de los distintos drivers que hay, en especial aquellos que admiten tu módelo de gráfica
<sergio45> si pero noveau debe de admitir la grafica intel
<sergio45> porque me ha funcionado
<sergio45> solo con esos drivers activado
<sergio45> me funciono la aceleracion 3d vamos tenia unity y compiz perfectamente
<wicope> sergio45: tienes que saber que driver estás usando ahora mismo y antes y después en cada una de las pruebas es básico, eso responde a tu pregunta, entonces cuando sepas el driver que usas seguramente no pondrá nouveau, informaté de los distintos drivers que hay es lo mejor, en otro rato, total ya llevas con esto dos o tres días un poco más que se le va a hacer
<sergio45> ya me he informado de los driver que hay
<wicope> si?
<sergio45> el de ati es fglrx
<wicope> y no me has dicho nada de radeonhd ?
<sergio45> me descarge los de la pagina oficial ati
<sergio45> y no funcionaron
<sergio45> tampoco
<wicope> sergio45: porque?
<sergio45> osea tengo lo de catalyst y eso
<sergio45> pero no me solucionan el problema
<sergio45> es decir todos funcionan con aceleracion 3d pero
<wicope> no incluian tu módelo en el driver ?
<sergio45> al conectar el monitor
<sergio45> no van
<sergio45> que es el problema que tengo
<wicope> no van? porque?
<sergio45> como xplicarlo
<sergio45> al conectar el segundo monitor en ubuntu 11.04
<sergio45> se queda colgado
<sergio45> y creo que tiene que ver con incompatibilidad entre los drivers y el kernel de ubuntu
<sergio45> creo que habria que modificar xorg
<sergio45> .conf
<sergio45> pero nose que ponerle
<sergio45> para que reconozca el segundo monitor
<sergio45> es curioso otra cosa que vi
<sergio45> esque en catalyst
<sergio45> en un post ponian que habia que desactivar freep o algo asi
<sergio45> vamos dos cosas y ami no me aparecían esas opciones
<wicope> que es catayst?
<sergio45> es el programa de configuracion de la grafica ati
<sergio45> que modifica el archivo xorg
<sergio45> sino me equivoco
<sergio45> se llama catalyst control center
<sergio45> es un programa con interface grafica
<wicope> sergio45: el xorg.conf no es nada fácil y lo que quieres hacer si lo vas a hacer a mano es muy dificil, lo mejor es un programa privativo en tu caso en el que modifiques el xorg.conf de manera gráfica, aunque no tienes que dejar a un lado saber de xorg.conf y de sus opciones "escondidas"
<wicope> entonces sabes que driver tienes ahora?
<sergio45> ahora tengo instalado el fglrx
<wicope> dimelo en un log o algo fiable para mí.
<sergio45> y no tengo activado el controlador privativo
<sergio45> am
<sergio45> como consigo ese log
<sergio45> yo lo se por sypantic pero...
<wicope> ahhh ves eso si es una pregunta concreta
<wicope> sergio45: por synaptic no es, tiene que ver para instalar los diferentes drivers y leer los drivers que módelos soportan
<wicope> synaptic busca los drivers libres y si no usas driver libres pues a internet
<sergio45> uso el driver que me descargue de ati pagina oficial
<sergio45> mira te escribo como se llama el archivo
<sergio45> ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run
<wicope> sergio45: no se si será ese el driver que soporta tu módelo de gráfica, lee dentro o donde sea readme y mira que tu gráfica está incluida ...
<sergio45> sisi lo esta
<sergio45> seguro
<wicope> sergio45: pues en los logs se mira el driver que tienes, en el log de la gráfica
<sergio45> que al elegirla en la pagina web
<sergio45> tuve que responder unas preguntas
<sergio45> y puse HD 5*** series
<sergio45> y la mia es 5600 series
<fosco_> ahora comprueba q ese es el driver que estás usando
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<wicope> fosco_: bien :) estas aquí :D
<fosco_> hhht, no se lo digas a nadie ;)
<sergio45> aver pone
<sergio45> direct rendering: Yes
<sergio45> OpenGl renderer string : amd Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series
<Karma_Law> hola, alguien sabe como instalar la ultima version de wine en debian squeeze? la version oficial, no la version de los repositorios??
<sergio45> GL_NV_conditiional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<sergio45> eso pone
<fosco_> sergio45, ok, está en uso
<fosco_> ahora abre el centro de control catalyst
<fosco_> Karma_Law, /j #debian-es
<sergio45> echo
<Karma_Law> ninguna idea alli fosco_
<sergio45> que hago en catalyst?
<fosco_> sergio45, en display manager o display options tienes las opciones para resoluciones de monitores y pantallas
<fosco_> revisa bien que use resoluciones soportadas y que el dispositivo esté activo
<sergio45> ese es el problema
<sergio45> eso no viene
<sergio45> cuando fui a hacer un manual y ponian quitar algo asi como freep
<fosco_> sergio45, tiene q estar, deberías ver algo asi http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_W74yx8zGSZQ/S_bAD1t7WAI/AAAAAAAAB_8/pl1-mOIn9vE/s1600/ati+catalyst.png
<sergio45> no lo pude hacer porque no viene esa opcion
<sergio45> no lo es
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> no viene ni color, display manager, ni display options,
<sergio45> con esas opciones puede que lo pudiera solucionar
<sergio45> pero como consigo esas opciones?
<fosco_> en principio el propio driver informa de las opciones q soporta y se lo pasa al catalyst
<fosco_> si no aparecen es posible que esa funcion no esté soportada
<sergio45> am
<sergio45> por eso se me queda colgada la pantalla?
<sergio45> al conectar el segundo monitor?
<wicope> ya se donde se mira realmente el driver que estas usando de gráfica: sudo lshw -C display en mi caso: configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<wicope> sergio45: que te dice a tí? sudo lshw -C display por saberlo sólo
<sergio45> dice
<sergio45> configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<sergio45> vamos muchas cosas pero la configuration eso
<fosco_> puedes usar xrandr para establecer manualmente todas esas opciones
<fosco_> pero es un poco duro de manejar al principio
<sergio45> claro esque yo que soy novatillo
<sergio45> hacer eso es complicao
<sergio45> aver espera que acabo
<sergio45> aparte de ese
<sergio45> en la configuracion de ati
<sergio45> tb me pone otro configuration
<sergio45> en la de intel
<sergio45> que pone
<sergio45> configuration : driver=i915 latency=0
<sergio45> de alguna manera podria obtener esas opciones en el catalyst=
<sergio45> ?
<sergio45> quiza instalando otros drivers?
<sergio45> pero si llevas razon fosco creo que no
<sergio45> fosco me puedes ayudar a manejar el xrandr
<sergio45> esque no tengo ni idea
<fosco_> puedes empezar por lo basico
<fosco_> xrandr sin parametros para ver las resoluciones posibles
<fosco_> xrandr -s 800x600 para establecer esa resolucion
<sergio45> y con xrandr
<sergio45> se puede establecer un monitor nuevo?
<sergio45> para que lo reconozca?
<sergio45> del monitor solo se la resolucion y los hz
<sergio45> es un televisor toshiba
<fosco_> tendrás q saber como se llama el dispositivo, que sinceramente no se como averiguarlo, el mio lo pilla solo
<fosco_> y la orden sería algo así
<sergio45> uff como se llama...
<fosco_> xrandr --output TV -s 1024x768 -r 85
<fosco_> suponiendo q tu output se llame TV, que no lo se
<sergio45> y si nose como se llama ?
<sergio45> se puede poner que para que lo detecte
<sergio45> por defecto
<sergio45> ?
<sergio45> ahh una cosa xrandr edita xorg no?
<sergio45> o que hace exactamente?
<fosco_> cambia propiedades en caliente
<fosco_> no edita nada
<fosco_> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Using_.24_xrandr <- aqui tienes un manual completo
<sergio45> en caliente?
<sergio45> osea solo mientras esta la sesion?
<fosco_> si
<sergio45> ahh entonces cualquier cambio con un reinicio arreglado
<sergio45> lo voy a probar aver
<sergio45> nada sigo igual
<sergio45> nada me da ami que me tendre que volver a ubuntu 10.04
<sergio45> es casi imposible conseguir esto con mis conocimientos actuales
<Herlan> Hola a todos
<fosco_> hola
<Herlan> me puede ayudar por favor, tengo el clásico problema de la instalación de la impresora ip1800 y 1900 en ubuntu. Existe alguna forma de instalarlos mediante el sinaptic?
<fosco_> en principio las impresoras es enchufar y listo
<Herlan> bueno, pues eso no me funciona con estas impresoras
<granjero> alguno tiene experiencia con rdesktop y seamlessrdp?
<sergio45> ei chicos como se llaman esos pots para poner informacion de los datos de un archivo y eso?
<sergio45> esque no me acuerdo
<sergio45> y luego dar un pagina web para que los veais?
<ALKAM_> hola
<ALKAM_> tengo un problema en el gestor synaptic me pueden ayudar?
<heineken_> buenas
<ALKAM_> E: Línea 59 mal formada en la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de URI) E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes. Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ALKAM_> esto es lo que me sale al intentar abrirlo
<ALKAM_> sabeis como lo podria arreglar? heineken_
<heineken_> pon en la consola sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ALKAM_> lo tengo que hacer con nano que gedit no esta instalado
<ALKAM_> ya esta
<heineken_> ve a la linea 59 que es la que te da el error
<ProfeMgl> hola
<ALKAM_> como se va a la linea 59?
<heineken_> pues te deverias de ver el archivo con la lista de repositorios
<ALKAM_> si pero solo salen 20 lineas
<ALKAM_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/capturadepantalla270711.png/
<heineken_> deverian de salirte mas XD
<ALKAM_> esto es lo que sale heineken_
<eliricci> hola comunidad ubuntu!
<heineken_> pasa la pagina o no puedes?
<ProfeMgl> hola
<ALKAM_> ah vale ya esta ya borre la linea 59
<ALKAM_> gracias heineken_
<heineken_> denada :)
<ALKAM_> mi objetivo es instalar esto linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<ALKAM_> pero no encuentro el repositorio adecuado
<ProfeMgl> cuando el gestor de actualizaciones indica no se pueden instalar todas ¿Si sigo con el procedimiento me puede traer problemas?
<gkahn_> buenos dias, alguien conoce alguna herramienta para pasar un texto de una imagen jpg a texto?
<xangua> el teclado :P
<xangua> si fuera pdf lo suebes a google docs y a ver si tienes suerte en que te detecte bien las letras
<guampa> !ocr
<kubot> For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<guampa> gkahn_: busca "ocr" en synaptic
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<gkahn_> gracias guampa
<sergio45> wuenas
<sergio45> chicos sabeis de alguna web o algo relacionado con problemas de monitor externo en ubuntu 11.04
<sergio45> ?¿
<guampa> que placa de video uss sergio45?
<guampa> *usas
<sergio45> placa de video?
<sergio45> nose a que te refieres
<sergio45> yo me qude en tarjeta grafica pero placa de video?
<sergio45> nose lo que es
<guampa> son lo mismo
<sergio45> ah entonces si se lo que es
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> bueno, cual usas?
<sergio45> ati radeon hd 5600 series
<sergio45> tengo dos
<sergio45> la otra es
<sergio45> intel core
<guampa> ah, vos queres usar una placa para cada monitor?
<sergio45> la que viene introducida en el procesador i5
<sergio45> yo quiero que funcione la opcion de ambos monitores
<sergio45> me da igua lcomo
<sergio45> jaja
<gkahn_> claro, pasar pdf a texto se puede hacer con pdftotext, pero el jpeg a texto no lo he podido hacer mas que con un escaner, y no lo tengo
<guampa> gkahn_: el scanner no pasa imagenes a texto
<guampa> lo unico que hace es capturar la imagen
<guampa> lo que reconoce el texto en una imagen y lo guarda como texto, sea de donde sea que sacaste la imagen, es un software de OCR
<gkahn_> ok. gracias por aclararmelo ñ_ñ
<sergio45> guampa , sabes que puedo hacer?
<guampa> sergio45: depende como quieras conectar los dos monitores, si es cada uno a una placa distinta lo que tenes que usar se llama "xinerama" creo, es una extension de X windows. Si es a una misma placa, nvidia tiene "twinview" y AMD/ATI se llama "big desktop"
<sergio45> es a la misma
<sergio45> quiero conectar a ati
<sergio45> y tengo instalados los drivers de ati
<guampa> tenes el panel de control de ati entonces, no te aparece una opcion ahi?
<sergio45> no
<sergio45> me faltan la opcion de colores de display options y otra mas
<guampa> mmm dejame ver si encuentro algo
<sergio45> nose muy bien porque
<sergio45> los drivers los descarge de la pagina oficial ati
<manowar> hola
<sergio45> guampa, el probleam esta al conectar el segundo monitor que se bloquea el equipo
<wicope> sergio45: hola, puedes ejecutar el programa de configuración en la consola y ver que te dice cuando abres el panel de control de ati?
<sergio45> es posible que algun programa me ayude a solucionarlo
<sergio45> como ver que me dice
<sergio45> dices que abra catalyst desde consola?
<manowar> hola alguien podria ayudarme tengo una pc con ubuntu 10.04 supuestamente cumple con los requisitos pero ultimamente se me a `puesto muyt lenta que me recomiendan
<sergio45> wicope, a que te refieres?
<wicope> sergio45: a ver que te sale, si te salgo algo que nos pueda ayudar para solucionar que con los driver privativos de ati no puedes poner dos pantallas
<sergio45> pero yo no instale los privatiso
<wicope> sergio45: no vemos
<sergio45> privativos*
<sergio45> una pregunta
<guampa> sergio45: instalaste los drivers de ati, esos son privativos
<sergio45> envy tambien reconoce los monitores?
<sergio45> guampa , aaa vale
<guampa> no encontre nada, probaste apagando la computadora y reiniciandola con los dos monitores enchufados?
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> pero no funciona
<sergio45> a mas gente le ha pasado
<sergio45> pero nadie les dio respuesta en el foro ubuntu
<sergio45> asi que no tengo ni idea
<guampa> seguramente, suele haber problemas con esto
<sergio45> yo que soy novatillo en ubuntu solo llevo un añito
<sergio45> me viene muy grande tanto problema
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> porque instalaste el driver privativo desde la pagina ati y no desde ubuntu? no te anduvo?
<sergio45> guampa, podria poner un kernel de 2.6.39 ??? en ubuntu 11.04
<sergio45> a lo mejor es problmea del kernel
<sergio45> y aztualizandolo se arregla
<sergio45> guampa, probe de la pagina ati y tb el privativo de ubuntu
<sergio45> ambos
<sergio45> y por separado tb
<guampa> no sabria decirte, ademas del hecho de que 11.04 es una version bastante inestable en mi opinion (por la cantidad de problemas que se reportan, yo nunca la use ni usare)
<sergio45> guampa, usaras pero con el tiempo
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> oh no :)
<sergio45> jaja
<sergio45> caeras en la tentacion de la curiosidad
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> como yo jaja
<sergio45> tu crees que al aztualizar el kernel puedo solucionar estos problemas?
<guampa> no lo puedo saber, yo lo intentaria tambien supongo
<guampa> te fijaste en los logs del sistema si hay algun mensaje que pueda dar una pista?
<EL_KRIMEN> hola , alguien me podria recomendar un gestor de ventas para utilizar en ebay
<EL_KRIMEN> gracias
<sergio45> guampa, no hay mensajes conecto y pum en negro
<sergio45> y bloqueado
<guampa> con windows te funciona?
<xangua> un gestor de ventanas para usar en ebay¿¿
<guampa> ebaywm?
<xangua> aah de ventas :P  y eso que trigo los lentes jaja
<EL_KRIMEN> si para usar en ebay
<EL_KRIMEN> sabeis de alguno
<fosco_> EL_KRIMEN: no puedo ver que relacion hay entre un gestor de ventanas y ebay
<sergio45> guampa, mira
<sergio45> he avanzado en el caso un poco
<sergio45> ahora consigo conectar la pantalla y va perfecto
<sergio45> el problema es que al reiniciar no me reconoce el monitor del portatil
<sergio45> y se queda la pantalla en negro no entra a inicio de sesion
<sergio45> yo he pensado que con ejecutar un script antes de reiniciar puede funcionar..... sin problemas
<sergio45> el script tiene que devolver los parametros por defecto del monitor podrias ayudarme?
<guampa> te aparece la config de monitores en el panel de ATI?
<sergio45> para conseguir solucionarlo
<sergio45> lo que hize fue instalar el driver fglrx pero de una versión que viene por defecto en ubuntu
<sergio45> osea desinstale los privativos y puse unos que vienen por defecto
<sergio45> que son de una version inferior creo
<guampa> bien, ahora si instalaste el fglrx de ubuntu tenes el panel de ATI no?
<sergio45> no
<sergio45> el panel de ati no esta
<guampa> que te devuelve el comando "glxinfo | grep renderer" ?
<sergio45> OpenGl renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel (R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<sergio45> eso
<guampa> pasame por favor "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit"
<guampa> te va a devolver un link
<MGL> hola
<sergio45> mmm
<sergio45> eso lo pongo en comandos?
<guampa> si
<sergio45> oye los pastebinit
<sergio45> se pueden borrar?
<sergio45> para que no queden hay?
<sergio45> y los vea cualquiera
<guampa> si, podes en vez de usar pastebinit ponerlos a mano en un pastebin que te deje seleccionar cuando caduca
<guampa> y le pones un dia por ejempplo
<guampa> no se cuanto duran los de pastebinit
<sergio45> ahh xd
<sergio45> aver ya llego la direcio
<sergio45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653248
<guampa> la placa de video que estas usando ahora es la Intel
<sergio45> claro
<sergio45> al desinstalar los drivers de ati
<sergio45> normal
<guampa> <sergio45> lo que hize fue instalar el driver fglrx pero de una versión que viene por defecto en ubuntu <---- entonces estos drivers ?
<sergio45> bueno nose
<sergio45> yo te dije eso
<sergio45> porque en synaptic tenia fglrx instalado
<sergio45> bueno pues olvida esa frase
<guampa> ok, bueno si instalaste fglrx de synaptic, el panel de control se llama fglrx-amdcccle
<guampa> en la lista de controladores privativos te aparece alguno para instalar?
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> Controlador grafico fglrx privativo para ati/amd
<sergio45> vale ya sabemos cual el driver que estoy usando
<sergio45> ahora como podríamos solucionar el problema?
<sergio45> porque tengo otro portatil con el mismo sistema operativo y usando drrivers intel y funciona perfectamente
<guampa> sergio45, trata de instalar el controlador privativo que te aparece en la lista de ubuntu, a ver si te va mejor que con el que instalaste desde la pagina de ATI
<sergio45> con esos driver no funciona lo de los dos monitores
<sergio45> pero vale lo hago
<guampa> ah si ya lo probaste y no anduvo no se, entonces :/
<sergio45> lo pruebo otra vez
<sergio45> aver si se aparece la virgen o los santos
<sergio45> o algo por que lo que es los monitores no aparecen
<sergio45> jaja
<sergio45> aver te cuento
<sergio45> ya lo insatle
<sergio45> y sale un mensaje de error al entrar en catalyst control center
<sergio45> y he perdido la aceleracion 3d
<sergio45> el mensaje es el siguiente
<sergio45> No hay un controlador de graficos ati instalado o el controlador ati no funciona adecuadamente. por favor instale el controlador ati de manera adecuada para su hadware ati , o configure utilizando aticonfig
<sergio45> hardware*
<sergio45> al poner glxinfo pone name of display : 0.0
<sergio45> y Violacion de segmento
<sergio45> guampa, encuentras algo raro ? o que cambiar?
<guampa> podes probar corriendo aticonfig, como aconseja el mensaje
<sergio45> y como se usa aticonfig?
<guampa> creo que desde una terminal
<guampa> sudo aticonfig
<sergio45> si y tiene varias opciones
<guampa> nunca lo use :/
<sergio45> pero no se como configurarlo para que funcionen los monitores
<sergio45> jajaja
<tabunet> Buenas tardes todos!
<guampa> proba esto
<guampa> sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right
<guampa> lo encontre aca: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring#aticonfig
<sergio45> vale ahora lo pruebo
<sergio45> y te cuento
<sergio45> voy a leer antes
<sergio45> la pagina
<sergio45> mm puede ser la solucion
<sergio45> guampa , no funciono
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> :/
<guampa> que paso no reconocio nada?
<sergio45> se volvio la pantalla negra
<sergio45> y empezaron a salir letras
<sergio45> como de configuracion
<sergio45> dos pantallas enteras
<guampa> no se che. a lo mejor seguir jugando con el aticonfig te puede ayudar pero mas que eso no te se decir
<sergio45> guampa, no pasa nada
<sergio45> si no me equivoco
<sergio45> es un bug de ubuntu
<guampa> probablemente
<sergio45> y hasta que no saquen una actualización nose podra arreglar
<sergio45> a no ser que sepas muchisimo de estos temas
<guampa> podes probar un livecd de otra version de ubuntu u otra distro, a ver como funciona
<sergio45> y cambies los archivos de configuracion como quien coje un chupachus
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> yo con mis propios drivers de video me he pasado en total semanas
<guampa> ati tambien
<sergio45> am
<sergio45> si mira probe con un livecd
<sergio45> y en el livecd va perfecto
<sergio45> pero el problema esta en los drivers actuando con el kernel
<sergio45> sino me equivoco
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<sergio45> buenas
<guampa> si en el livecd anda bien a lo mejor averiguar cual es la version de kernel/driver que usa ese livecd
<guampa> y tratar de instalar esas versiones
<sergio45> coño
<sergio45> pues llevas razon
<sergio45> creo que asi lo podria conseguir
<guampa> puede funcionar
<sergio45> posiblemente
 * iUs3r deuvosguard
<sergio45> chicos sabeis cuando tengo varias versiones de kernel osea 2.6.38-11 y 2.6.38-10 y 2.6.38-8-generic
<sergio45> como puedo elegir cual usar
<Xago> hola amigos....he estado intentando conectarme a una impresora OfficeJet multifuncional que está conectada vía USB y compartida en un PC con openSUSE. El administrador de mi ubuntu, me indica que la impresora está "Idle - Connecting to printer". Pero no puedo imprimir.
<Xago> la conecté mediante socket://IP del PC:9100
<mimecar> está compartida en un PC y al mismo tiempo tiene una IP?
<Xago> mimecar, está conectada al PC, este tiene IP
<mimecar> el servidor de impresora ha puesto la impresora en ese puerto?
<novato> hola alguein sabe como  puedo pasar archivos de una laptop a una pc de escritorio por red en ubuntu ambas masquinas tienen ubuntu
<mimecar> novato: comparte una carpeta y deja las cosas dentro de la carpeta
<novato> pero es que ya intente eso y no funciona
<mimecar> ¿ves la carpeta desde el otro equipo?
<novato> no
<novato> ya comparti en ambos equipos
<novato> la laptop tiene ubuntu 10.10y la pc 11.04
<mimecar> ¿puedes hacer ping al otro equipo?
<novato> como se hace eso es que la verdad nose mucho de estas cosas
<novato> :S
<novato> es que me recomendaron ubuntu por eso lo instale
<novato> se manda ping en consola y despues el ip de la maquina no??
<novato> pero nose como ver el ip de las maquinas
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> en la misma consola, ifconfig
<novato> ok
<MGL> cuando el gestor de actualizaciones me dice que no puede instalarlas a todas ¿eso me puede traer problemas?
<mimecar> MGL: depende
<novato> el ip es el que dice wlan y se lo asigna en router?? o cual de los dos es que las dos estan en red inalambrica conectadas a internet
<mimecar> novato: si conectas usando wifi, la ip que te salga en wlan0
<novato> ok
<mimecar> MGL: pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<MGL> si accedo a la instalación parcial tengo luego alguna forma de ver que faltó y porque?
<mimecar> apt-get upgrade
<MGL> ok
<novato> ya mande un ping pero me salio esto
<novato> http://pastebin.com/sd8cHaWg
<MGL> mimecar, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653295/
<mimecar> ahora haz lo mismo desde el otro equipo novato
<novato> ok
<mimecar> MGL: solo te dice que el repositorio de PPA que usas está caido
<MGL> la pucha que rápido que revisas para mi todavía parece chino :)
<MGL> el tema de los repositorios me confunde un poco
<novato> me sale algo parecido
<MGL> ¿que es ppa?
<mimecar> un servidor que contiene aplicaciones para ubuntu
<mimecar> novato: ok, ¿como compartes las carpetas?
<mimecar> MGL: abre el centro de software, editar, origen de software
<mimecar> y quita el repositorio de ppa
<MGL> mimecar,  OK
<novato> primero cree una carpeta en ambos equipos para comparti luego le di click derecho y le di la opcion de compartir y me dijo que tenia que instalar samba para poder compartir lo instale en ambos equipos y de hay le di los permisos y ya no veo nada nada en ninguna maquina
<MGL> mimecar,  hay 3 ppa
<MGL> hay uno que se repite ¿puede ser?
<novato> en la lap ya me salio algo raro como que se desactivo solo y le doy de nuevo y me sale asi como rojo
<sergio45> chicos kubuntu es un buen sistema operativo? alguno lo probo alguna vez?
<mimecar> MGL: quita los PPA
<mimecar> sergio45: es igual que ubuntu con kde
<MGL> ok
<mimecar> novato: haz una captura de pantalla y subela a imagebin
<novato> ok
<sergio45> mimecar, igual igual?
<sergio45> y que es eso de kde
<sergio45> que siempre lo veo nunca se que es
<mimecar> sergio45: otro entorno de escritorio más personalizable que gnome
<sergio45> osea
<sergio45> unity seria kde?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> unity es un gestor de ventanas de gnome
<sergio45> am vale creo que ya entiendo
<sergio45> es como ubuntu pero con mejor grafico ?
<sergio45> osea escritorio mas personalizado cmo tu dices
<mimecar> busca videos en youtube y lo verás
<sergio45> eso estoy aciendo
<Xago> mimecar, si posteo el reporte que me entrega, crees que puedas ver algo que yo no?
<sergio45> pero era por saber la opinion de alguien
<sergio45> xd
<Xago> mimecar, me refiero a que no puedo imprimir
<mimecar> Xago: ya has quitado los repositorios de ppa?
<novato> asi me sale
<novato> http://imagebin.org/165162
<Xago> sip pq?
<mimecar> Xago: ponlo en pastebin
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/3am9PYP3
<novato> esa es de mi laptop
<MGL> mimecar,  ya los desactivé ¿ejecuto de nuevo el gestor?
<mimecar> novato: ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> MGL: si
<novato> creo si aver comprobare es con sudo update no??
<mimecar> y sudo apt-get upgrade
<novato> ok
<novato> me salio esto http://pastebin.com/2iM0JVEV
<mimecar> revisa los comandos de antes que te lo estas inventando
<MGL> mimecar,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653303/
<mimecar> MGL: de momento ya has hecho todo
<MGL> ¿que significa "paquete retenido"?
<novato> si ya le di en el gestor de actualizaciones y ando instalando algunas
<mimecar> que no puedes actualizarlo
<mimecar> novato: haz lo mismo en el otro equipo
<MGL> mimecar,  mirá que me vuelve a aparecer que no se pueden instalar todas las actualizaciones. Como antes
<MGL> ok
<MGL> hay mucho para aprender :)
<novato> ok
<mimecar> MGL: si usas repositorios externos te puede pasar eso
<MGL> ¿y de los 2 que no se actualizan?
<mimecar> si no cumples las dependencias el programa no se actualiza
<MGL> ah ok Son los repositorios que venían instalados pero no deben ser los oficiales
<MGL> mimecar,  es decir que ese programa puede no funcionar
<mimecar> funcionará pero no se actualizará
<mimecar> busca la ruta del repositorio de PPA que funcione
<novato> ya se instalaron solo boy a reiniciar
<novato> ahora vuelvo
<MGL> ah ok ¿Cómo se hace eso? los repositorios archive canonical están destildados ¿son oficiales?
<mimecar> los de PPA no son oficiales
<MGL> ¿y los archve.canonical?
<novato> ya actualize los dos equipos
<novato> les ago ping e nuevo
<novato> ya en la alptop me salio un icono diferente como e re
<mimecar> intenta compartir la carpeta
<novato> ok
<MGL> Perdón por la pregunta pero ¿como se buscan los repositorios ppa?
<novato> ya la comparti
<novato> pero no veo a al otra maquina
<mimecar> MGL: buscas en google el nombre del programa + PPA
<novato> en la PC dice que no se pudo montar el lugar y abajo dice fallo al obteber la lista de comparticion del servior
<novato> cuando le oy en red e windows
<novato> es un icono
<MGL> ok muchas gracias
<novato> ahora hice el ping y me salio esto http://pastebin.com/6sHk0GmM
<novato> y en la otra =
<mimecar> novato: los dos equipos se ven, eso es lo primero
<novato> pero no veo las carpetas ni nada :S
<mimecar> ¿te sigue dando el mismo error al compartir la carpeta?
<novato> no ya no solo al tratar de verlas si
<novato> me boy a onde dice re y de hay en mi lap si me sale un icono
<novato> lo mandare por imagen
<novato> http://imagebin.org/165164
<mimecar> si "coloso" es la carpeta del otro equipo si que funciona
<novato> luego le doy click en comparticion 1 y me sale esto http://imagebin.org/165165
<Synth3tik0> hola
<novato> no pero mi lap se llama asi coloso
<novato> la otra no me sale =
<novato> la otra se llama titan
<novato> la PC
<mimecar> ¿te ha dado un error al compartir la carpeta si o no?
<Synth3tik0> alguien me puede decir si c ven mis mensajes
<Synth3tik0> ?
<novato> no soloo no la veo en la otra maquina
<mimecar> Synth3tik0: si
<Synth3tik0> OK
<novato> le i los permissos con el boton erecho y tache toos los permisos
<Synth3tik0> es q soy nuevo en el IRC XD
<mimecar> novato: te ha dado error al compartir la carpeta?
<novato> no
<mimecar> entonces accede al otro equipo y podrás ver la carpeta
<novato> no me dio error solo al hacer clic sobre ella
<mimecar> los dos ordenadores se conectan por wifi?
<novato> si
<novato> a mi modem
<novato> pero en el otro no puedo ver nada
<mimecar> si no te ha dado errores al compartir la carpeta, deberías poder acceder al equipo
<novato> pero no me veo en ninguno
<novato> ose ala otra maquina no la veo
<mimecar> smb://IP
<mimecar> con eso no te sale la otra máquina?
<novato> eso se ejecuta en la terminal?'
<novato> o como
<mimecar> eso como dirección de nautilus
<novato> pero lo pongo en la terminal y le pongo la ip e la otra maquina o como
<mimecar> (21:04:40) mimecar: eso como dirección de nautilus
<novato> pero no se coo se pone nautilus
<mimecar> nautilus es el navegador de archivos
<novato> pero no me sale
<mimecar> que estas poniendo en la barra de direcciones de nautilus?
<novato> ok
<mimecar> ¿ha has puesto smb://IP en la barra de direcciones de nautilus?
<mimecar> si no te sale, control + l
<novato> ok
<novato> si ya me salio pero dice que no se puede acceder montar el lugar
<novato> pero si ya veo una carpeta e mi lap en la PC
<novato> minecar si ya veo la carpeta en la PC que es de la laptop pero añ tratar de acceder a ella dice que no s epuee mpontar
<novato> montar
<mimecar> que error exacto te da
<novato> al hacer doble click sobre ella en el PC me dice Nose pudo montar el lugar,fallo al montar la comparticion windows
<novato> eso es lo que me dice el letrero
<mimecar> ¿le has puesto un usuario a la carpeta que has compartido?
<novato> mm como
<novato> si tengo 2 usuarios en mi PC
<novato> pero no solo le di en ambos click derecho para compartir en opcciones de comparticion y le seleccione toos
<novato> todos
<mimecar> todos los usuarios o todos los permisos?
<novato> todos los permisos que me decia hay
<novato> mira te lo mandare en imagen
<mimecar> no es lo mismo que se conecten todos los usuarios que todos los permisos
<mimecar> me parece que en nautilus en uno de los menús puedes configurar como se conecta
<novato> http://imagebin.org/165173
<novato> asi es com le di son todos los cuadritos
<mimecar> no se me ocurre ahora la causa del fallo
<novato> no sera samba
<novato> o algo asi
<mimecar> si has accedido con smb, estas usando samba
<novato> si
<novato> o el firwall
<mimecar> ¿has activado tu el firewall?
<novato> lpues le instale el ufw
<novato> en ambos
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no creo que te afecte, pero tendrás que configurar el cortafuegos
<novato> tengo u¿instalado esto en synapsic
<novato> http://imagebin.org/165175
<mimecar> revisa la configuración del cortafuegos
<novato> ok
<novato> ya mejor estoy desisnstalando los cortafuegos
<mimecar> los cortafuegos no se desinstalan, se configuran
<novato> es que intale el ufw de los repositorios
<fzeta> iep!
<novato> minecar en efecto eran los firwall ya los desinstale y ya jala n_n
<novato> muchas gracias por tu ayuda me sirvio obastante
<novato> ya estoy pasando mis archivos es que son como 30 GB
<novato> de puros libros XD
<Synth3tik0> ?alguien sabe como cambiar
<Synth3tik0> de canal
<Synth3tik0> sin dejar
<Synth3tik0> desconectarte
<Synth3tik0> del q ya estas
<Synth3tik0> ?
<mimecar>  /join #canal
<mimecar> puedes escribir más de dos palabras por frase
<Xago_> mimecar, pudiste darle una mirada al reporte?
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<Xago_> http://pastebin.com/3am9PYP3
<mimecar> ahora tengo que salir
<alexneb> buenas^^
<mimecar> si la impresora es HP normalmente tienes que instalar un firmware antes de que funcione
<alexneb> tengo un problema chungo chungo.. tengo ubuntu con lxde instalado y funcionando, el primer problema es el siguiente, reside en la antena wifi es una interna de chip ralink rt2500 curiosamente me sale en el lspci pero no funciona, instale los drives con ayuda ndwispapper ese pero no rula.. alguna idea?
<alexneb> mimecar ^^ cuanto tiempo :D
<alexneb> Crashbit: ¬¬
<alexneb> juer cuantas caras conocidas.. :D
<alexneb> un flypp 11
<alexneb> y un fzeta
<alexneb> ^^
<Crashbit> nas alexneb
<alexneb> nas!
<alexneb> alguna idea?
<alexneb> :S
<fzeta> un alexneb !! que pasa tronk
<alexneb> fzeta: XDD aqui flipando con la camara y la wifi de un portatil...
<alexneb> no rula :S
<ruben_l1nux> hola
<jorge4> ola ruben_l1nux
<ruben_l1nux> que tal estamos
<Synth3tik0> hola
<Ignacio> Hola....
<irene-Canarias> hola amig@s
<irene-Canarias> ya lo tengo casi todo, una pregunta ya pase los botones - o x minim, maxim, cerrar a la derecha, preo cuando maximixo se pone en la izqierda¿solución? para que este siempre a la derecha
<fosco_> irene-Canarias: si usas unity se pondrá ahi sin remedio
<irene-Canarias> y la manera mas facil de poner firefox en español
<G0di> is away (Semimpolta ray.. universidad time! :D/At: 05:32pm) (G0di-¬)
<flipflop> Hola a todos
<flipflop> tengo un problema al configurar una impresora de red
<flipflop> mi problema es que el usuario que tiene permisos en la impresora es distinto al usuario de ubuntu
<flipflop> puedo imprimir sin problemas desde el terminal colocando la opción "-U usuarioImpresora"
<k-milogars> flipflop por todos lados :=)
<maximiliano> Hola amigos como están, quisiera saber si alguien me podría ayudar con unas configuraciones en ubuntu 10.10
<maximiliano> quiero activar los efectos secundarios para así tener el compiz fusion, pero no he podido.. y no sé como hacerlo, además de dejar para siempre los bordes de las ventanas sin tener que ir a la terminal para activarlo
<maximiliano> quiero activar los efectos secundarios para así tener el compiz fusion, pero no he podido.. y no sé como hacerlo, además de dejar para siempre los bordes de las ventanas sin tener que ir a la terminal para activarlo
<flipflop> maximiliano: yo prefiero no utilizar los efectos para utilizar el ordenador en algo necesario...
<maximiliano> mm entiendo..
<maximiliano> pero para eso necesito una máquina más potente?
<maximiliano> pero eso significa que siempre dependeré de metacity --replace para activar los bordes de las ventanas?
<maximiliano> pero eso significa que siempre dependeré de metacity --replace para activar los bordes de las ventanas?
<Synth3tik0> no los actives todos
<Synth3tik0> puedes usar esmerald
<maximiliano> Synth3tik0 y como hago eso?, me podrías ayudar?
<maximiliano> Synth3tik0 y como hago eso?, me podrías ayudar?
<Karma_Law> hola, alguien puede decirme si le funciona bien el flash player para juegos (facebook, tuenti, etc) en ubuntu??
<fosco_> Karma_Law: el flash en general no va muy bien
<fosco_> pero deberían funcionar
<Karma_Law> fosco_,
<fosco_> lo que no va seguro es el shockwave
<Karma_Law> es que he usado ubuntu
<Karma_Law> y ahora tengo debian
<Karma_Law> y resulta que en ubuntu me era imposible jugar en flash
<Karma_Law> va como relentizado
<Karma_Law> y en debian va fenomenal, mejor que windows!
<Karma_Law> no se a que puede deberse
<fosco_> quizá alguna incompatibilidad con los efectos de escritorio o con el driver que lleva ubuntu
<Karma_Law> fosco_,
<Karma_Law> crees que podria hacerselo saber a los responsables de ubuntu
<Karma_Law> para que lo "mejoren"
<Karma_Law> es que me da rabia porque se supone que ubuntu es "mas avanzado" que debian
<Karma_Law> y que funcione peor...no entiendo el porque
<fosco_> posiblemente por usar software más nuevo q debian
<fosco_> se lo puedes decir, aunque no me parece prioritario
<Karma_Law> no, eso no es prioritario en verdad
<Karma_Law> pero se podría pulir
<fosco_> y más teniendo en cuenta q se refiere a un software propietario con el q ubuntu poco puede hacer
<Karma_Law> no, fosco_ si uso la misma versión del adobe
<Karma_Law> pero no funcionan igual en uno que en el otro
<Karma_Law> osea, no creo que sea culpa del flash
<fosco_> ok
<Karma_Law> pienso que hay algo que lo hace trabajar mal :S
<Karma_Law> es una diferencia abismal
<Karma_Law> en uno funciona super fino y en el otro es imposible jugar
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-28
<Ramir00> hola alguien usa el converstaion
<lopez_> Buenas que tal ? les hago una consulta no logro hacer funcionar la webcam de mi notebook, ayer tras varios intentos decidí formatear y reinstalar el sistema y funciono, no a la primera si no después de varios intentos y hoy nuevamente ya no funciona esta webcam del
<fosco_> lopez_: abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<fosco_> una vez se abra el programa dime lo que ves
<lopez_> si lo instale y ayer funcionaba hoy ya no.
<lopez_> cerré todos los programas y solo ejecute uno que use video (el chesse) y nada
<lopez_> ayer después de varios intentos de hacer eso, con reinicios de por medio logre que levantara con chesse, cerre y luego probé con skype y funcionaba perfecto, hoy ya no
<colo> que significa esto: CONSOLEFONT="cp850-8x16"
<guampa> colo: en donde te aparece?
<colo> guampa: perdon me equivoque de canal
<guampa> ok
<sergio45> ei guampa que tal
<sergio45> aun siigues por aquí xd
<guampa> o/
<guampa> si, estaba en otra cosa en realidad
<sergio45> bueno pero estas en el chat
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> si...creo que si al menos
<sergio45> yo al final me he puesto la version 10.04 de ubuntu
<sergio45> estoy intentando descargar los repositorios de unity pero no los descarga
<sergio45> nose porque jeje
<guampa> no te conviene usar unity en 10.04, no funciona (hasta donde se)
<guampa> en realidad de unity no se mucho, nunca lo use
<sergio45> lo acaabo de comprobar
<sergio45> no me deja ver las pantallas
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> en el livecd tenias unity y las dos pantallas?
<lopez_> Buenas que tal ? les hago una consulta no logro hacer funcionar la webcam de mi notebook, ayer tras varios intentos decidí formatear y reinstalar el sistema y funciono, no a la primera si no después de varios intentos y hoy nuevamente ya no funciona esta webcam del
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> pero se fastidiaron unos drivers
<sergio45> y no habia dios que lo hiciera funcionar ya
<sergio45> tanto cambio... xd
<danielfcc> saludos
<danielfcc> como puedo solucionar o reinstalar wvdial?
<danielfcc> hasta hace algunas otras atras funcionaba correctamente, pero actualice con update y dejo de funcionar
<olibook-01> eliricci1: estoy en olibook
<dwarder> hello, may i ask someone to help me with one spanish phrase, you just need to have a look at it and tell me if it is correct
<dwarder> or not
<guampa> dwarder: #ubuntu-es-offtopic for that please
<dwarder> guampa: gracias
<guampa> np
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses
<Infernet> hola
<MGL> hola a todos
<Infernet> hola
<maximiliano> que necesito saber para aprender hacer páginas web?
<alfplayer> maximiliano: HTML y CSS es lo básico
<maximiliano> que necesito saber para aprender hacer páginas web?.. alguien que me guie con lo basico?
<maximiliano> ya, pero que son eso? programas?
<alfplayer> lenguajes
<alfplayer> que describen cómo se ve la página
<Itxshell> maximiliano,  usa Drupal
<Itxshell> con Drupal no necesitas mucho y es libre
<maximiliano> que es Drupal? un lenguaje tambien?
<alfplayer> wordpress creo que es también es bueno para hacer páginas sin mucho conocimiento
<maximiliano> pero si quisiera aprender bien ha hacer una?
<alfplayer> maximiliano: busca los términos en Google o en Wikipedia
<maximiliano> necesitaria manejarme más en lenguajes que en programas?
<alfplayer> maximiliano: es que depende cuánto quieres saber
<alfplayer> con un CMS como Drupal o Wordpress puedes hacer páginas complejas también
<alfplayer> pero la base de todo es HTML, CSS, Javascript
<alfplayer> en ese orden
<alfplayer> HTML es lo más básico, después CSS o Javascript
<maximiliano> quiero hacer una para ayudar a mi vieja con su pequeño negocio...entonces me gustaría aprender hacer...una que pueda mostrar sus productos, pero que por lo menos sea presentable
<Itxshell> maximiliano,  mira te han dado buenas opciones ve a google y bajate manuales
<maximiliano> y con eso se puede obtener
<maximiliano> emails y cosas asi?
<guampa> !ot maximiliano ...
<kubot> guampa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Itxshell> maximiliano,  parece no leer lo que se le dijo
<Itxshell> 0.o
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> :)
<alfplayer> hay muchas opciones, hay sitios que hacen eso también, algunos gratis
<maximiliano> ya entonces primero aprendo HTLM
<Gargadon> quizas algun cms de eCommerce te pueda servir
<Gargadon> sin embargo seria muy recomendable que supieras algo de HTML pasa saber un poco como moverle a ciertas cosas
<maximiliano> ya, voy entendiendo
<maximiliano> :)
<alfplayer> todo depende de lo que quieras, hay muchísimas opciones
<maximiliano> pero si quiero hacer las cosas bien?
<alfplayer> todo lo que recomendamos está "bien"
<alfplayer> pero por ejemplo es muy diferente hacer una página para un negocio que aprender diseño y desarrollo web
<alfplayer> son objetivos totalmente diferentes
<maximiliano> me refiero a que quizás no baste con saber lenguaje para hacer una página, si no tambien saber diseños y programas que gestionen animaciones que se yo.. :S
<maximiliano> asi?
<maximiliano> cual es la diferencia?
<alfplayer> la diferencia es lo que TU quieres
<alfplayer> es MUY diferente, puedes explorar lo que quieres
<alfplayer> para lograr lo que quieres
<maximiliano> mm... pero para alguien como yo que apenas maneja Ubuntu, quizás se le complique las cosas.... si no lograr saber cosas básicas no?
<maximiliano> por lo pronto ya sé que tengo que manejar con HTML
<alfplayer> no es tan así en mi opinión
 * guampa vuelve a sugerir #ubuntu-es-offtopic para la guia de desarrollo web
<alfplayer> maximiliano: si quieres seguir en -offtopic
<maximiliano> y como hago eso de -offtopic
<Gargadon> maximiliano: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<maximiliano> :O
<maximiliano> :S
<maximiliano> donde coloco eso?
<guampa> lo escribis aqui mismo en el chat
<maximiliano>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Gargadon> quita el espacio del principio
<maximiliano>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Gargadon> de nuevo, quita el espacio del principio
<guampa> ahi lo lograste maximiliano :)
<CheckRSS> mmm
<CrOnOs2000> alguien sabe de confuraciones de xorg ver 1.8 y superiores?
<fosco_> haz preguntas más concretas
<CrOnOs2000> ok me sale el error "no screen found" al ejecutar startx en ubuntu la tarjeta es intel 500 pero funciona en wifiway usando el driver vesa pero ese usa xorg 1.4 y ubuntu 1.7 las configuracion es diferente
<fosco_> CrOnOs2000: en ubuntu revisa si existe el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> si existe borralo
<CrOnOs2000> en ubuntu no existe
<PipeFG> jaja
<PipeFG> y es a k se deve
<PipeFG> debe*
<fosco_> CrOnOs2000: no debería existir, pero compruebalo
<CrOnOs2000> listo, no existe
<CrOnOs2000> incluso trate un par de cosas como correr xorg -config y ejecutar el servidor con la configuracion que resulta igual el mismo error
<fosco_> vamos a forzar la reinstalacion del driver de intel, luego configuramos Xorg y reiniciamos:
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo reboot
<CrOnOs2000> lo que me parece bastante raro es que una version anterior de X funcione bien y la nueva no funcione
<CrOnOs2000> un segundo hago lo que me dices
<fosco_> realmente es raro, las intel no suelen dar problemas
<CrOnOs2000> de hecho las intel 500 lo dan bastante ya que no estan hechas realmente por intel
<CheckRSS> liljoker09 al messenger y no te hagas el pendejo
<shockwave> holaaa , alguien que use psyBNC ??
<wicope> shockwave: increible lo del psyBNC. This program is useful for people who cannot be on irc all the time. Its used to keep a connection to irc and your irc client.
<shockwave> [wicope] hablas español ? entendi de todas maneras lo que tipeaste... pero tengo algunas preguntas especificas, se para que sirve psybnc, de hecho lo utilizo sobre ubuntu 11.04
<wicope> shockwave: adelante, aunque en mi caso nunca lo he usado, está bien, daleeee
<xangua> :S
<CrOnOs2000> fosco_ siento la demora parece que no pudo ejecutar esos comandos sin conexion a internet la cual tampoco funciona en ubuntu pero si en wifiway es un marvel sd8686
<shockwave> gracias por responder wicope, la pregunta es, entiendo y configure las opciones del psyBNC, ahora mi dude es, si realmente oculta tu IP para evitar ser baneado "ban" de algun servidore IRC
<shockwave> como por ejemplo, el server irc-hispano.
<shockwave> yo estuve utilizando esos canales para hacer publicidad blogin de una amiga, de manera privada con contestador automatico, y me banearon hasta el 5 de agosto
<shockwave> esa es mi pregunta y gran duda, si utilizo psyBNC puedo evitar un poco mas esos bans de parte de un admin o mod ?
<xangua> eso suena a spam
 * xangua no gustarle el spam y menos el privado
<wicope> quedate por aquí de mientras los solucionas, por cierto no hagas spam :)
<shockwave> claro.
<shockwave> seria como spam
<shockwave> pero no es en el canal, en el chat general
<shockwave> es privado
<xangua> peor aun
<shockwave> o sea en un query privado
<wicope> shockwave: ningún tipo de spam
<shockwave> entiendo.
<shockwave> pero bueno, supongamos en el caso de que utilize psyBNC sobre esos servers, puedo evitar ser baneado ?
<xangua> no empeores las cosas
<shockwave> lei muchisimo y probe psybnc sobre servers irc que levante yo, y queria saber si realmente oculta la ip o la disfraza
<xangua> solo que busques un kline ;)
<shockwave> bueno, en caso de que no sea para spam, no sea para boots ..etc..etc
<shockwave> me podes responder ? obviando lo del spamming o boots que es lo que menos me interesa
<wicope> shockwave: te imaginas que te ayudamos a evitar los baneos? es ir contra nosotros mismos ya que a nadie le gusta el spam, me entiendes?
<shockwave> yo te entiendo perfectamente
<shockwave> obviamente a nadie le gusta el SPAM
<shockwave> te hable por privago xangua
<xangua> a mi no me llegan privados shockwave
<xangua> desde esa vez que me llegó un spam por privado tengo un plugin que los bloquea
<shockwave> de todas maneras el psyBNC tiene como objetivo levantar un server o chatroom, poner boots y evitar baneos...
<shockwave> claro, pero te explico
<shockwave> todo es spam entiendo
<shockwave> pero yo en ningun momento hablaba con los usuarios por privados
<shockwave> ellos me hablaban a mi
<shockwave> y me aparecia un mensaje automatico como me aparecio cuando te hable por privado a vos.
<shockwave> se entiende ?
<wicope> si se entiende, sigue
<shockwave> aparte, es para ayudar a una amiga a hacer una publicdad de su blog nada mas "te invito a mi blog" y listo.
<shockwave> pero los usuarios hablaban ..yo no era el de los privados.
<shockwave> se que puede ser spam tambien
<shockwave> pero es mas jodido o denso que te lleguen spam por privado
<shockwave> me explico ?
<shockwave> yo no estoy pidiendo levantar un script, meter 10.000 boots haciendo spamming en un canal irc y colgarlo, solamente evitar ser baneado con un solo usuario con mensaje automatico "contestador" como lo tenes vos xangua
<shockwave> agradesco que me esten leyendo wicope y xangua.. enserio
<xangua> mmm ese mensaje no debería aparecer :S
<xangua> lo tengo en blanco así que debería estar deshabilitado
<shockwave> jajaja dice asi xangua: Centinela del BOT contratado: ¡le ahora están no haciendo caso! Su mensaje será entregado si usted puede contestar correctamente a la pregunta siguiente dentro 10 minutos:
<shockwave> yo utilizo IRcap sobre windows en este momento (version 8.6)
<wicope> shockwave: opino que tener cosas de boot es asemejarse a ellos, yo no quiero ser un bot... así que me voy bots :P
<shockwave> si ya se, pero posta wicope, no meto mil boots, no meto ningun boot, soy yo usuario real, invitando aun blog utilizando "away messages" (contestador automatico), se que es bot, pero en cierto sentido inofencivo para lo que realmente se busca tener boots
<shockwave> mi pregunta es, y les voy a estar muy agradecido, realmente, el psyBNC oculta tu ip y pone una mascara o la ip del servidor shell o cualquier otra cosa ?
<wicope> shockwave: un trozo de fragmento: También la psyBNC esconde tu IP para sesiones DCC donde en condiciones
<wicope> shockwave: por en google: psyBNC oculta tu ip y pone una mascara o la ip del servidor shell o cualquier otra cosa ?
<shockwave> si si, lo se, DCC utilizo para mandar archivos, hace varios años tenia un servidor FTP con soporte DCC con videos y musica.
<shockwave> en el canal EFNET, lo abandone
<shockwave> si, de todas maneras, yo se que oculta la ip, pero queria consultar con la xperiencia de uds, que seguramente sobre unix, son usuarios mas xperimentados que yo.
<wicope> shockwave: quien algo quiere algo le cuesta, en nuestro caso tiempo de lectura y consulta, es sólo eso si de verdad se quiere.
<shockwave> si si obviamente, de hecho mi perfil como profesional, un gran porcentaje todo fue lectura, practica y trabajar..
<shockwave> vos usas psybnc wicope?
<wicope> shockwave: es nuevo para mí
<shockwave> esta perfecto
<shockwave> de donde wicope ? que tenes como mensaje ausente que estas agonizando del calor
<wicope> shockwave: hoy no, hoy se levantó el día fresquito, muy fresquito
<shockwave> claro, pero sos de España ?
<fosco__> buenas
<wicope> ese fosco__  :D
<shockwave> buenas fosco_
<shockwave> muchas gracias por la ayuda wicope
<shockwave> y por lo que me decis, de alguna parte de Europa sos. ajaj
<shockwave> un abrazo
<shockwave> y gracias de nuevo
<wicope> igualmente un abrazo
<Luigdima> Buenas! que tal todos?
<scherenhaenden> hola
<scherenhaenden> alguien podria decirme como instalar el correcto driver de sonido.... he buscado pero no consigo como
<sergio45> hola chicos
<fosco__> scherenhaenden, no es necesario instalar ningun driver de sonido
<fosco__> el kernel se encarga de darle soporte
<scherenhaenden> fosco__:  ok... como kito eso q trae el kernel q hace q mu musica suene tan mal....
<fosco__> no se a que te refieres
<scherenhaenden> fosco__: la musica salta de un lado al otro... me imagino q debe ser el buffer
<scherenhaenden> fosco__: kisiera entonces agrandar el buffer de sonido... sabes como se hace por favor?
<fosco__> mira tu hardware de sonido con lspci
<scherenhaenden> yo se cual es... sale en la caja de la mainboard
<fosco__> pon la linea correspondiente al sonido + ubuntu en google
<scherenhaenden> pero ya lo hcie sale lo mismo q en la cajita
<fosco__> no importa lo q ponga la cja
<fosco__> caja*
<scherenhaenden> mm ok
<fosco__> lo q importa es lo q diga lspci
<fosco__> ok
<fosco__> pues pones ese modelo + ubuntu en google
<fosco__> a ver si hay q pasarle algun parámetro especial al modulo de sonido
<scherenhaenden> aki ahora no sale el chipset
<scherenhaenden> de la tarjeta sale de la tarjeta de sonido digital para ati
<scherenhaenden> pero de la de intel, no sale q es algo como 8890 algo asi... voy a buscarlo
<lanber> hola me he descargado el archivo qlandkartegt.tar.gz y no se como se instala
<fosco__> lanber, no es recomendable instalar ese tipo de archivos
<fosco__> usa el software disponible en el centro de software
<lanber> pero en el centro de software esta 0.18.5
<lanber> y el otro es el 1.2.2
<sergio45> eii chicos se les ocurre porque no me deja activar la pestaña de animaciones en compiz en ubuntu 10.04
<sergio45> ?
<sergio45> teniendo aceleracion 3d
<sergio45> y alguien sabe si hay algun comando en terminal para activarla que nosea graficamente
<sergio45> y solucionarlo?
<sergio45> nada?
<fosco__> no se a q te refieres con "pestaña animaciones"
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> la de la lamparita
<sergio45> osea efectos-animaciones
<sergio45> dentro de copmiz
<sergio45> compiz
<sergio45> sabes ya cual digo?
<fosco__> pero eso no es una pestaña, es un botón
<fosco__> no?
<sergio45> si
<fosco__> abre ccsm y pulsa el checkbox que hay justo delante
<sergio45> perdon el checkbox?
<sergio45> donde?
<fosco__> justo delante de la lampara magica hay un cuadradito clicable
<fosco__> eso se llama checkbox
<sergio45> si pincho ahi
<sergio45> y se desactiva
<sergio45> solo
<sergio45> ese es el problema
<fosco__> comprueba que tienes instalados los paquetes compiz plugins y compiz plugins extra
<fosco__> dpkg -l | grep compiz
<sergio45>  compiz plugins extra
<sergio45> no esta
<sergio45> esta compiz-fusion-plugin-extra
<sergio45> ese vale?
<Crashbit> fosco__: viste mi quadrant ?
<fosco__> deberías tener compiz-fusion-plugins-main y compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<fosco__> Crashbit, el del nexus? si ;)
<sergio45> si los tengo
<sergio45> fosco
<Crashbit> fosco__: no es como el tuyo, pero tampoco está mal, no ?
<fosco__> nada mal
<fosco__> sergio45, prueba con otro configurador de compiz: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm && simple-ccsm
<sergio45> desinstalo este?
<fosco__> no
<sergio45> ok
<sergio45> no guarda los cambios
<sergio45> al darle a activar animaciones
<fosco__> posiblemente hayas lanzado el configurador de compiz alguna vez con sudo
<fosco__> y ahora se ha quedado como propiedad de root
<sergio45> mmm
<sergio45> entro con sudo aver?
<fosco__> prueba
<fosco__> si es eso intentamos arreglarlo
<sergio45> si eso eso
<sergio45> cuand oentro con sudo
<sergio45> aparece activado
<sergio45> si es eso*
<fosco__> eso pasa por usar sudo cuando no se debe
<sergio45> eso no lo sabia
<fosco__> vamos a intentar corregirlo
<sergio45> alguna vez le daria sin querer
<sergio45> y se fastidio
<fosco__> abre un terminal y ejecuta find ~ -u root
<fosco__> y espera unos segundos a q acabe
<fosco__> eso buscará todos los archivos de tu home q son propiedad de root
<sergio45> pone  predicado no valido -u
<ilich> hola
<ilich> mi duda es si instalar fluxbox en ubuntu se nota en el rendimiento o es igual que gnome?
<fosco__> abre un terminal y ejecuta find ~ -user root
<fosco__> ilich, si tu maquina va bien de recursos no notarás nada
<fosco__> si tienes una maquina limitada en ram/cpu sí lo notarás
<sergio45> fosco , solo pone dos pone /home/sergio/.cache/compizconfig/neg.pb
<sergio45> y /home/sergio/.config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini
<ilich> 1,5 gb ram 3,06 ghz de cpu
<ilich> notare algo fosco__ ?
<fosco__> ilich, nada, pero lo mejor q puedes hacer es probarlo
<fosco__> sergio45, ok, cierra ccsm si sigue abierto y vamos a corregir eso
<fosco__> sudo chown sergio:sergio /home/sergio/.cache/compizconfig/neg.pb
<fosco__> sudo chown sergio:sergio /home/sergio/.config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini
<ilich> ok gracias
<sergio45> fosco , ok ya esta
<fosco__> ahora ccsm debería funcionar correctamente
<fosco__> ejecutalo sin sudo!
<sergio45> pues no
<sergio45> se sigue llendo
<sergio45> se desactiva sola la pestañita
<sergio45> fosco puede que falte algun archivo
<sergio45> o alguna configuracion por cambiar?
<fosco__> puede ser, vamos a probar a reinstalarlo
<sergio45> espera que he reinicidado
<sergio45> aver si funciona
<sergio45> xd
<fosco__> sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz-config-settings-manager && sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager && ccsm
<fosco__> ok
<sergio45> ale a desinstalar
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> esto
<sergio45> debería desinstalar
<sergio45> todos los plugins
<sergio45> extra?
<fosco__> no lo creo, solo el ccsm
<sergio45> sigue igual
<sergio45> tendra algo que ver con los driver de la tarjeta grafica?
<sergio45> esque como tengo aceleracion 3d yo pienso que deberia funcionar
<sergio45> sin problema
<fosco__> a saber
<fosco__> prueba una cosa, lo vamos a cambiar con sudo, aunque esto no debería hacerse, pero a ver si así funciona
<fosco__> sudo ccsm
<fosco__> cambias lo q haga falta
<fosco__> cierras ccsm, ejecutas el find ~ ... y luego los chown ...
<sergio45> y copiando los archivos de configuracion de root
<sergio45> a los de sergio?
<sergio45> es un poco fastidioso xd
<sergio45> pero puede funcionar
<ilich> hola
<sergio45> fosco, tu sabes que archivos debería copiar?
<sergio45> para que funcionara?
<ilich> sabeis con que programa se pueden abrir archivos dev
<sergio45> ilich , hola
<sergio45> ilich , .deb? o dev?
<ilich> esque tengo predeterminado el centro de software de ubuntu y no los abre
<ilich> .deb
<ilich> perdon
<sergio45> dpkg -i
<sergio45> en consola
<sergio45> osea es para instalar no?
<ilich> si
<sergio45> hola ilich?
<sergio45> mira es asi dpkg -i nombredelarchivo.deb
<ilich> dime sergio45
<sergio45> ese es el comando
<sergio45> o sino graficamente
<sergio45> lo detecta solo
<ilich> no va
<ilich> graficamente se me abre el centro de software de ubuntu
<sergio45> mmm
<sergio45> y por terminal?
<sergio45> muchas gracias fosco_
<sergio45> el problema esta solucionado
<sergio45> desinstale todos los paquetes de compiz
<sergio45> y los volvi a instalar
<fosco__> ok
<fs_bassplayer> como puedo instalar una tarjeta de sonido sound blaster audigy en ubuntu 10.10
<fs_bassplayer> la tengo montada en la motherboard pero no funciona
<fosco__> en principio es enchufar y listo
<fs_bassplayer> ya la tengo montada en la tarjeta madre
<fs_bassplayer> y le puse la corneta
<fs_bassplayer> osea le conecte las cornetas
<fs_bassplayer> pero nada
<fosco__> corneta son altavoces?
<fs_bassplayer> si
<fosco__> ok, tienes un icono de altavoz en el panel superior?
<fs_bassplayer> sip
<fosco__> pulsalo con clic izquierdo y dime que aparece
<fs_bassplayer> acerca de, quitar del panel, mover y bloquear panel
<fosco__> no, eso es con clic derecho
<fs_bassplayer> perdon
<fosco__> dale clic izquierdo
<fs_bassplayer> silenciar, ryhthmbox y preferencias de sonido
<fs_bassplayer> *rhythmbox
<fosco__> el indicador de volumen puedes moverlo?
<fs_bassplayer> si
<fosco__> entonces el sonido funciona correctamente
<fs_bassplayer> aja
<fosco__> asegurate de que has enchufado los altavoces al jack correcto
<fs_bassplayer> pero no puedo escuchar nada
<fosco__> suele ser el de color verde
<fs_bassplayer> si
<fosco__> y no se oye nada?
<fs_bassplayer> pero cuando conecto los altavoces en la tarejta que viene por defecto en el equipo
<fs_bassplayer> si funciona al pelo
<fs_bassplayer> pero cuando la conecto a la tarjeta de sonid oque compre
<fs_bassplayer> nada no lo agarra
<fs_bassplayer> no hagarra sonido
<fs_bassplayer> o no da sonido
<fosco__> debe ser que está seleccionada como salida predeterminada la vieja
<fosco__> eso lo puedes cambiar, pulsa alt+f2 y escribe gstreamer-properties
<fs_bassplayer> ok
<fs_bassplayer> voy
<fosco__> en la pestaña audio - salida haz prueba con los diferentes dispositivos de salida q te ofrecerá
<fs_bassplayer> ok
<fs_bassplayer> voy a probar
<fosco__> hora de irse
<fosco__> suerte
<fs_bassplayer> gracias fosco_  ya funciona al pelo jejeje
<fs_bassplayer> me falta comprar mi teatro y comenzar a grabar jejeje
<fs_bassplayer> \
<gkahn_> buenos dias, quisiera hacerles una consulta: alguien sabe de alguna forma de hacer funcionar foxpro 2.6 sobre ubuntu?
<gkahn_> necesito migrar un sistema hecho en este lenguaje a un equipo con ubuntu 11.04
<guampa> lo vas a reimplementar?
<gkahn_> no guampa, el sistema esta en un servidor novell, y el equipo nuevo sera para un punto de venta
<gkahn_> lo que ocurre es que este sistema ya no corre sobre procesadores nuevos, puesto que es tecnologia de 16 bits y con los nuevos procesadores no funciona
<guampa> es para windows o DOS?
<gkahn_> DOS
<guampa> proba con dosbox
<gkahn_> no me dio resultado guampa
<gkahn_> use tambien powercmd y tampoco
<guampa> y, te quedan dosemu (creo que no esta mantenido) y sino virtualizar un windows viejo o un DOS
<guampa> porque queres correrlo en ubuntu?
<gkahn_> segun leia por google hay una forma con sco foxpro, y un manual para hacerlo sobre ubuntu  hardy heron
<gkahn_> quiero correrlo en ubuntu porque los pc tienen conexion a internet y viven con virus, sobre linux seria un problema menos
<gkahn_> ademas que seria un ahorro en licencias por winxp
<gkahn_> hardy heron aun tiene soporte?
<guampa> la version server si
<Daemonproxy> hola
<Daemonproxy> tengo una duda
<Daemonproxy> la carpeta var que archivos almacena??
<Daemonproxy> como saber lo que puedes o no puedes borrar de esa carpeta
<guampa> Daemonproxy: archivos de diversos programas que cambian frecuentemente, como bases de datos, caches, locks
<guampa> que queres borrar de var?
<Daemonproxy> es esa carpeta la que me ocupa un espacio desorbitado y la que me ha dado fallos de acceso de usuario del speech dispatcher
<guampa> es probable que lo que mas te este ocupando sea la cache de apt, que esta en /var/cache/apt
<guampa> pero no la borres manualmente
<guampa> limpia la cache con con sudo apt-get clean
<Daemonproxy> lo que me esta ocupando tanto espacio es la carpeta log de var entera
<guampa> podes borrar los logs viejos
<Daemonproxy> como puedo hacer eso?
<guampa> sudo bash -c "find /var/log/*.{0..9} | xargs rm"
<guampa> sudo bash -c "find /var/log/*.gz | xargs rm"
<guampa> no le erres en poner esos comandos porque puede ser catastrofico
<Daemonproxy> que pongo los dos a la vez uno detras de otro
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> no, uno primero y le das enter
<guampa> y luego el otro y enter
<Daemonproxy> y eso solo borra los viejos y que no sirvan
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> si
<Daemonproxy> voy a probar
<igorov> holas
<igorov> alguien sabe algun canal irc de java en español???
<Daemonproxy> guampa al hacer la primera orden
<Daemonproxy> me dice que no existe el fichero o directorio
<Daemonproxy> me salen archivos numerados y :no existe el fichero o directorio
<guampa> que te devuelve "sudo du -sh /var/log" ?
<Daemonproxy> escrito con entrecomillado o sin el
<Daemonproxy> ??
<guampa> sin
<Daemonproxy> voy a ver
<Daemonproxy> 15g    var/log
<Daemonproxy> perdon 15G  /var/log
<guampa> Daemonproxy: corre "sudo du -h /var/log" y pasame por pastebin la salida
<sergio45> hola chicos
<sergio45> que tal estan?
<igorov> hola sergio45
<igorov> sergio de casualidad no conoceras algun canal irc sobre java en español?
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> en el servidor hispano
<igorov> cual?
<sergio45> pones en el text java
<sergio45> y había
<sergio45> yo entraba
<igorov> como se llama el canal?
<sergio45> no recuerdo exactamente
<sergio45> pero algo de java
<sergio45> tu pones java en el buscador de canales
<sergio45> y lo encuentras
<igorov> aya
<igorov> en freenode?
<sergio45> que es freenode?
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> esta red es freenode
<sergio45> ahh
<igorov> es esta red, donde estamos actualmente
<guampa> creo que sergio45 dijo que en irc hispano
<sergio45> si
<igorov> en q red entrabas al canal de java
<igorov> irc hispano como se llama exactamente?
<sergio45> irc.irc-hispano.org 6667
<sergio45> el comando es /server irc.irc-hispano.org 6667
<sergio45> hola guampa
<guampa> o/
<sergio45> xd que significa o/?
<Daemonproxy> guampa
<guampa> ese soy yo saludando :D
<sergio45> jaja
<Daemonproxy> le he dado en la pagina de pastebin
<Daemonproxy> new paste
<Daemonproxy> he metido la respuesta que me sale
<guampa> si, ahora pasame la direccion que te figura en el navegador
<guampa> sino otra manera facil de pegar es instalando el programa pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Daemonproxy> en paste exposure pongo publico
<Daemonproxy> ??
<Daemonproxy> no hace falta
<Daemonproxy> no?
<sergio45> no solo copia la direcion del navegador
<guampa> no no creo
<sergio45> aqui y la vemos
<Daemonproxy> guampa:http://pastebin.com/TQfr4ubD
<guampa> ok, ahora pasame la salida de "sudo ls -lh /var/log"
<Daemonproxy> en total me sale que la carpeta log de var  es decir /var/log tiene 24gb eso en el analizador de uso disco
<guampa> si
<guampa> son archivos en ese directorio
<guampa> en realidad son 15g no 24g
<Daemonproxy> es por eso
<Daemonproxy> es extraño
<Daemonproxy> esa ultima orden que dices que hace
<Daemonproxy> ?
<guampa> lista los archivos en /var/log y te dice el tamaño de cada uno
<Daemonproxy> guampa:http://pastebin.com/dC8uRHtW
<guampa> ufw.log , kern.log y messages te ocupan 4G cada uno
<guampa> despues son los .gz que te pase para borrarlos
<guampa> el tema es que ufw.log kern.log y messages son logs que esta usando ahora tu sistema, estas teniendo demasiadas entradas tal vez por algun problema
<guampa> ufw.log es del firewall
<guampa> yo te diria que borres todos los .gz y .old, y luego borres tambien esos tres archivos, y luego reinicies
<guampa> si se te vuelven a llenar rapidamente esos tres archivos es probable que algun problema haya
<Daemonproxy> osea
<Daemonproxy> aver si te he entendido
<Daemonproxy> dices que los borre manualmente todos
<Daemonproxy> menos los de ufw
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> en teoria no se deben borrar los logs que estas usando actualmente, pero en este caso te conviene borrarlos y reiniciar (cuando reinicies se volveran a crear)
<berarma> te conviene mirar de qué se han llenado
<guampa> en cuanto a los .gz y .old son logs viejos archivados
<guampa> esos los podes borrar cuando quieras
<Daemonproxy> manualmente parece que no los puedo borrar
<sisa> hola, alguien sabe como modifico en firefox las opciones de guardar, abrir... hacer esto automaticamente (no deja elegir)..
<Daemonproxy> los .old
<guampa> para borrar los viejos "sudo find /var/log -iname "*.old" -o -iname "*.gz" -exec rm {}\;"
<sisa> ver enlace: http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/guardarfirefox.png
<guampa> y para borrar los otros tres "sudo rm -f /var/log/{ufw.log,kern.log,messages}"
<guampa> luego reinicia
<sergio45> sisa, que quieres
<sergio45> poner la carpeta de descargas en otro lado?
<sergio45> por defecto?
<sisa> sergio45:-) mira enlace: http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/guardarfirefox.png
<sisa> sergio45:-) quiero modificar las opciones de guradar
<Daemonproxy> guampa: la primera orden va seguida como lo has puesto o una enter y despues otra
<sergio45> si ya lo vi
<Daemonproxy> y sin ninguna comilla
<sisa> sergio45:-) ... hacer esto automaticamente (no deja elegir)..
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> sudo find /var/log -iname "*.old" -o -iname "*.gz" -exec rm -f {}\;
<guampa> asi va
<Daemonproxy> con comillas y todo
<Daemonproxy> entonces
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> tal como lo acabo de escribir, si
<sergio45> sisa , un seg lo miro aver
<Daemonproxy> vale
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> como estan
<Daemonproxy> guampa:me dice que falta un parametro para exec
<sergio45> sisa , ya te entendi
<Daemonproxy> -exec
<guampa> Daemonproxy: pone un espacio entre {} y \;
<sergio45> sisa , t ienes que ir a editar y preferencias
<Daemonproxy> vale
<sergio45> despues en la pestaña general tienes que pulsar Preguntarme siempre donde guardar los archivos
<sergio45> y asi te preguntará siempre
<mrkcc> alguien puede ayudarme a configurar el path de wine
<sergio45> mrkcc que problema tienes?
<mrkcc> resulta que lo instale ubuntu 11 pero ahora me sale que error not path cuando abro algun exe
<Daemonproxy> guampa
<guampa> si
<Daemonproxy> se ha liberado un monton de espacio al hacer la primera
<Daemonproxy> orden
<Daemonproxy> al borrar .old y .gz
<sergio45> instalaste wine correctamente?
<guampa> igual hace la segunda y reinicia
<sergio45> y que version?
<guampa> a lo mejor los mismos errores que tenias eran por falta de espacio y cuando liberes y reinicies no vuelven
<mrkcc> 1.2
<guampa> y si vuelven es probablemente algo a lo que prestar atencion
<mrkcc> si
<sergio45> mira prueba a ir al archivo
<sergio45> quieres graficamente o terminal?
<mrkcc> terminal
<sergio45> vale
<sergio45> imagino que probaste wine ejecutable.exe
<sergio45> no?
<sergio45> ejecutable es el archivo que quieras
<mrkcc> pero lo raro es que cuando abro el ejectuble me sale path not found
<Daemonproxy> guampa:si se volviese a llenar por que podria ser?
<guampa> habria que leer los mensajes en esos logs
<sergio45> mrkcc donde esta el archivo?
<sergio45> ruta
<sergio45> sisa, te funciono lo de firefox?
<Daemonproxy> guampa:que me puedes decir sobre la carpeta de speech-dispatcher,y pulseAudio user
<mrkcc> /home/mrkcc/Documentos/3anio/caradiovascular.exe
<sergio45> pues prueba a poner "wine /home/mrkcc/Documentos/3anio/caradiovascular.exe"
<sergio45> sin las comillas
<guampa> Daemonproxy: son de config y estado de esos programas por usuario
<Daemonproxy> si fallasen que habria que hacer
<Daemonproxy> ??
<sergio45> te funciono mrkcc
<sergio45> ?
<mrkcc> ahorita
<guampa> primero termina con lo de los logs
<sisa> sergio45:-) pero si no has dicho que o como se hace para modificar... toy buscando en google pero no veo naaa hasta ahora
<sergio45> sisa, si te lo dije
<sergio45> mira
<sisa> en about:config se que puedo modificarlo pero no se cual es la instruccion..
<sergio45> solo tienes que ir a firefox y darle a editar-preferencias
<sisa> sergio45:-) modificar en preferencias.. ahi no hay naaa.
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> en general
<mrkcc> funciono
<mrkcc> sergio45
<sergio45> me alegro mrkcc
<mrkcc> gracias
<sergio45> de nada
<sisa> sergio45:-) pera que veo...
<sergio45> sisa que te sale en preferencias de firefox
<Daemonproxy> guampa:al hacer la segunda orden dices que cuando reinicie se vuelve a crear un archivo de ufw.
<sergio45> te salen 7 pestañas poniendo general, pestañas, contenido
<sergio45> etc
<sergio45> ?
<guampa> bueno igual reinicia para que se vuelvan a crear los otros
<Daemonproxy> los otros
<Daemonproxy> ?
<guampa> kern.log y daemon.log
<Daemonproxy> te refieres a los borrados con la primera orden
<esmirlin> hey guys i got some troubles, how can i change kde appearance on bodhilinux?
<Daemonproxy> ahmm
<Daemonproxy> ya
<guampa> !en esmirlin
<kubot> esmirlin: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<Daemonproxy> y con los de ufw
<Daemonproxy> que ocurre
<Daemonproxy> ?
<Daemonproxy> se vuelven a crear
<esmirlin> guampa, sorry me equivoqué de canal!
<guampa> esos habra que ver que dicen
<Daemonproxy> no?
<guampa> si tambien
<Daemonproxy> ahmm
<Daemonproxy> ok
<sergio45> sisa, te digo los pasos y me dices si te sale vale?
<esmirlin> cómo se puede cambiar la apariencia de las aplicaciones kde en el escritorio gnome?
<sergio45> esmirlin, a que te refieres
<sergio45> a como salen los iconitos?
<sergio45> que salgan de otra forma?
<guampa> instala qt3-qtconfig y qt4-qtconfig
<xangua> esmirlin: con qt4-qtconf puedes decirles que usen la apariencia de gnome
<xangua> !info qt4-qtconf
<kubot> xangua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<xangua> mmmm :S
<xangua> qt4-qtconfig * perdon
<sisa> sergio45:-) ya lo prove no va modifcar en preferencias. Se que about:config se modifica pero no se cual es el nombre de la linea a modificar...
<sergio45> sisa , yo te digo graficamente
<sergio45> unicamente abres firefox normal
<sisa> vale...
<sergio45> despues pulsas editar, a continuacion preferencias
<sergio45> te pondra la pestaña general
<sergio45> y hay eliges preguntar siempre donde guardar los archivos
<sergio45> sisa, lo encontraste?
<sisa> vale, tienes razon, pero lo que yo quiero modificar es la opcion: "Hacer esto automaticamente para estos archivos a partir de ahora..." (no me deja la opcion de pinchar el cuadrito...)
<sisa> sergio45:-)
<fosco_> sisa: ayer ya te respondí a eso
<fosco_> lo q buscas está en preferencias - aplicaciones
<fosco_> buscas el tipo de archivo q quieres cambiar y en la columna de la derecha eliges la opcion q quieres q haga por defecto
<sergio45> sisa tu dices guardar todos en una carpeta que tu eligas?
<sisa> fosco_:-( pos no lo vi ...
<sergio45> fosco_, hola fosco
<fosco_> hola
<sisa> sergio45:-) nooo olvida lo de la carpeta.. . se trata de automatizar la aaccion que haga lo mismo ...
<sergio45> pero en que sentido esque no te comprendo
<sisa> fosco_:-) puedes repetir lo que dijiste ayer... no lo vi....
<fosco_> te lo acabo de decir
<fosco_> <fosco_> lo q buscas está en preferencias - aplicaciones <fosco_> buscas el tipo de archivo q quieres cambiar y en la columna de la derecha eliges la opcion q quieres q haga por defecto
<fosco_> por ejemplo, en archivo Zip le pones que siempre lo guarde, en avi que lo abra con totem... etc
<sergio45> fosco_, sino me equivoco tambien se puede hacer con la opcion de firefox que te pone hacer esto siempre no?
<fosco_> por defecto casi todo está en "Preguntar siempre"
<fosco_> pero una vez marcas una opción y le dices que la use siempre ya no te lo pregunta más
<sisa> fosco_:-) lo que dices es para que un archivo se ejecute con una aplicacion pero lo que yo busco es otra cosa m ira  el enlace:
<sisa> http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/guardarfirefox.png
<fosco_> y la unica manera de volver a cambiarlo es como he puesto
<sergio45> mira http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/guardarfirefox.png
<sisa> fosco_:-) como activo la casilla ..."hacer esto automaticamente....
<sergio45> en esa opcion de abajo que dice hacer esto automaticamente para estos archivos a partir de ahora
<sergio45> se puede hacer predeterminado
<fosco_> sisa: tal como te he dicho
<sisa> fosco_:-) en preferencias... aplicaciones ... no esta la opcion guardar archivo...
<fosco_> sí que está
<sergio45> sisa ya se lo que dice fosco
<fosco_> la tengo delante
<sergio45> el habla de firefox graficamente
<sergio45> osea tienes que hacer abrir firefox
<sergio45> darle a editar
<sergio45> despues preferencias
<sergio45> despues aplicaciones
<sergio45> y despues miras el tipo de archivo
<sergio45> en la tabla accion desplegas esa barra
<sergio45> y pone guardar archivo
<sergio45> le das ahi y ya esta
<sergio45> fosco_, es eso no?
<fosco_> si
<sisa> fosco_:-) sergio45 ya he entendido a fosco_ pero no va. la unica forma es que pueda seleccionar la opcion "hacer esto automaticamente... y no me deja...
<fosco_> si no va es que tú has hecho algo para q no vaya
<fosco_> por ejemplo haber lanzado firefox con sudo
<fosco_> si alguna vez hiciste eso los permisos de sus archivos de configuracion se modificaron y ahora tu usuario no puede escribir en ellos
<sisa> si logro seleccionar la casilla "hacer esto atomaticamente... entonces si me dejara guardar en la carpeta seleccionada sin preguntar ... y eso se que se hace desde about:config
<xangua> tambén hay un complemento para hacer eso sisa
<sergio45> sisa mira te digo lo que yo haria pruebalo si te funciona
<sergio45> cojeria el archivo que quieres descargar
<sergio45> primero pondria en preferencias que me dijera para elegir carpeta
<sergio45> despues le daba a descargar y en la ventanita antes de darle a aceptar
<sergio45> pondria hacer esto automaticamente
<sergio45> con este tipo de archivos
<sergio45> es facil y rapido
<fosco_> bueno, paso
<jmanuel_cool> aja, llegó el que faltaba
<sergio45> sisa te funciono?
<sergio45> lo que te dije?
<sisa> sergio45:-) pera...
<sisa> sergio45:-) no. eso no va.
<sisa> si logro seleccionar la casilla "hacer esto atomaticamente... entonces si me dejara guardar en la carpeta seleccionada sin preguntar ... y eso se que se hace desde about:config
<sisa> fosco_:-) sergio45 ya he entendido a fosco_ pero no va. la unica forma es que pueda seleccionar la opcion "hacer esto automaticamente... y no me deja...
<sisa> fosco_:-) y  no he modificado nada en about:config
<sisa> xangua:-) cual es o como se llama ese complemento....
<xangua> ni idea, habiento tantos miles de complementos
<xangua> pero el que busca encuentra
<xangua> save as¿¿ download as
<sisa> fosco_:-) sergio45 Por fin lo consegui, xangua tenia razon: con un complemento da bastante juego para configura como manejar los archivos.
<sisa> El complemento es: chrome://asf/content/help/install.xhtml
<sergio45> ahh ok
<sergio45> me alegro
<sisa> muchas gracia...
<sisa> me falta solucionar el tema de l os EMPROM, modificar las instrucciones de un micro resetear el clock del micro al infinito...
<sisa> del micro bq2040 jijijij si alguien sabe algo del tema...
<sergio45> sisa, ni idea jajaja
<sergio45> eso ya sobrepasa por mucho mis conocimientos
<sergio45> xd
<Elohim> hola, alguien que me eche una mano a instalar 2 sistemas operativos linux juntos?
<sergio45> mmm
<sergio45> cuales?
<Elohim> ubuntu y wifiway
<Elohim> tengo problemas con el grub
<sergio45> mmm
<sergio45> tendras que hacer particiones
<Elohim> tengo 4 particiones, 1 para swap, otra para ubuntu, otra para wifiway y otra para datos
<sergio45> vale
 * Crashbit bye!
<sergio45> y los tienes isntalados todos?
<Elohim> no, me falta instalar el wifiway que es lo que me esta dando problemas
<sergio45> mmm
<Elohim> si quieres hablamos por privado que se que estos temas hay a gente que no le gusta hablarlos por aqui
<sergio45> ah vale
<Elohim> te he mandado un privado
<sergio45> esque este cliente irc no me va muy bien
<sergio45> un seg entro con otro
<Elohim> ok
<Guest79700> hola
<esmirlin> chicos habéis probado bodhilinux¿?!
<mimecar> no
<esmirlin> mimecar, está genial! una distro basada en ubuntu... y que por fin se puede usar, sin mierda de agregados que ralentizan a saco... :S
<mimecar> no soy partidario de usar distribuciones derivadas
<esmirlin> mimecar, pronto dejará de ser un derivado... además, está hecha por los desarrolladores de e17 y aprovecha el máximo de esas librerías... en serio es impresionante ^^
<mimecar> si está basado en ubuntu es un derivado
<esmirlin> mimecar, digo por ahora ;)
<mimecar> siempre van a depender de ubuntu o debian
<mimecar> montar una distribución completa es muy costoso
<esmirlin> mimecar, le quieres echar un vistazo¿?
<esmirlin> para pasarte el link por privado del portal web
<mimecar> esmirlin: de momento no, se que no la voy a usar
<esmirlin> :(
<mimecar> mi distribución principal es fedora
<mimecar> ubuntu lo tengo virtualizado, no voy a poner otra
<esmirlin> mimecar, pero es importante que la gente con conocimientos vaya probando las cosas que van mejorando, y bodhilinux es evidentemente algo que ha hecho que mejore linux y las librerías e17...
<mimecar> en que lo mejora?
<esmirlin> en que han vuelto al desarrollo, creando una intefaz mucho más estética, y sobre todo muchísimo más estable, rápida y tal que cualquier otra distro
<PakoTM> salu2
<mimecar> esmirlin: ya uso dos distribuciones en estos momentos
<jmanuel_cool> toca salir a hacer unas diligencias
<capitancar> algien que me allude con mi ubuntu
<capitancar> lo que me paso es que actualice el computador y ahora la targeta grafica cuando inicio me sale disque errores en el sistema y me da un pocos de occiones
<capitancar> y no me da entorno grafico sino la pantalla negra que puedo hacer ahy
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<capitancar> aparte de que el adoble flas player  como que se me disistalo me meto en el face y no me dejja ver unas cosas que antes veia
<capitancar> si todas
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<capitancar> solo le di actualisar ese el problema cada ves que actualiso ciemprees la misma cosa algo estraño le pasa
<sergio232> actualizas el kernel tb?
<mimecar> ¿desde que versión de ubuntu has actualizado?
<capitancar> ya quiciera pornerlo en el paste bimn lo que pasa es que tube que entrar con uns seccion anterior porque no medeja entrar desde la ultima actualisacion
<mimecar> entonces tu problema es que con el último kernel no tienes entorno gráfico
<sergio232> si
<capitancar> la de 10.04 le di actualizar y ya pero no de distro sino de las actualizaciones que normalmente se hacen semanal mente
<mimecar> capitancar: las actualizaciones son diarias
<mimecar> reinicia y apunta los errores
<capitancar> ok gracias voy acerlo
<capitancar> se que paso pero ya se soluciona la cuestion
<mimecar> ok
<capitancar> pero ahora quiero saber como descargar el adoble y cual es el que tengo que descargar me salen barias clases el
<capitancar> yum
<capitancar> para linus
<mimecar> yum no lo puedes usar
<capitancar> rpm para otro linux
<capitancar> apt para ubuntu cual puedo descargar
<mimecar> por que no usas la versión de los repositorios?
<capitancar> es que no me deja cargar fotos de face si no una por una anteriormente cargaba las que quieria de una
<mimecar> si antes te funcionaba, algo han cambiado en facebook
<capitancar> n me dice que tengo que tener la ultima vercion de adobe flash player
<mimecar> si no has actualizado flash, el fallo lo provoca facebook
<capitancar> que tengo que hacer entonces como lo actualiso
<mimecar> si lo instalas de la web de adobe, tendrás que quitar el que tienes instalado
<mimecar> la versión de los repositorios ya la tienes actualizada
<mimecar> en la web de adobe no se que hará el .deb
<capitancar> aja y porque entonces si estac actualisado porque me dicen que no tengo la ultima vercion
<mimecar> tienes la última versión de los repositorios
<capitancar> la verdad no se
<mimecar> nunca ponen en los repositorios la última versión de adobe
<mimecar> si quieres la última versión lo tendrás que poner de forma manual
<capitancar> puedes esplicarme como lo ago porfavor
<mimecar> puedes descargar el archivo .tar.gz
<mimecar> pero no se actualizará de forma automática
<capitancar> ok no importa dime comom
<mimecar> descargas el tar.gz
<mimecar> lo descomprimes en una carpeta
<mimecar> en la consola pasas a esa carpeta
<mimecar> sudo cp archivo.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<mimecar> eso si tu sistema es de 32 bits
<fzeta> res
<capitancar> que es eso de archivo ahi es donde tengo que poner lo de flas
<mimecar> ¿te has bajado el tar.gz?
<capitancar> si
<capitancar> esta en la carpeta de descargas
<capitancar> pesa 6.7 megas
<mimecar> ¿lo has descomprimido?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<capitancar> bueno esta en la misma carpeta
<mimecar> ¿tienes un archivo .so?
<capitancar> espero
<capitancar> listo aja ahora que
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> cd ~/Descargas
<capitancar> dice asi tar.gz
<mimecar> y pones sd cp...
<mimecar> sudo cp...
<capitancar> ese es
<mimecar> ahora tienes que tener un archivo .so
<mimecar> ¿te sale?
<capitancar> no solo me sale una carpeta para descomprimir
<capitancar> como es eso de archivo .so
<mimecar> si descomprimes el tar.gz te sale un archivo .so
<capitancar> ok espera
<capitancar> listo vi el archibo y ahora que ago
<mimecar>  cd ~/Descargas/carpeta
<capitancar> ok pongo eso en la consola que mas
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> te tiene que salir el .so
<jose> buenas noches. me podriais decir un descompresor para el ubuntu???
<jose> cual es el equivalente del winzip¿¿¿???
<capitancar> bueno pongo asi y nada me sale orden no encontrada
<capitancar> claro donde dice carpete pongo el nombre de la carpeteta donde esta lo que descargue
<Lataria> hola vengo a pedir consejo he instalado gtk-gnutella/0.96.9-18867 (2011-03-14; GTK2; Linux i686) y aMule 2.2.6 Tengo que decidirme por uno ¿o cada uno tiene sus ventajas?
<guampa> jose: ya lo trae integrado, se llama file-roller
<jose> no hay otros?
<jose> es q... ese por ejemplo el mismo archivo con el winzip me descomprime perfectamente pero aqui en ubuntu me da un error y es muy lento
<guampa> Lataria: son dos redes distintas
<Lataria> guampa,  o sea que se complementan?
<guampa> son independientes
<Lataria> ok
<capitancar> aja y ahora que mas ago
<Lataria> he estado en el canal de amule y nadie contesta snig
<mimecar-away> capitancar: ls si que lo tienes
<guampa> jose: probablemente los otros anden igual de lento o rapido, todos usan zip/unzip para archivos zip
<jose> ok gracias guampa
<capitancar> erda hermano me estan llamando es que esty en el trabajo despues seguimos gracias por el aaporte lastmima que no puedo seguir
<capitancar> pero antes de irme dime para que sirbe ese ls
<capitancar> que es eso
<capitancar> es un archibo
<sianhulo> es estresante, instale la versión de 64 bits de ubuntu natty para mejorar el rendimiento, y mas bien va considerablemente más lento(eso sí, un poco más estable)
<mimecar> sianhulo: ¿cuanta memoria ram tienes?
<sianhulo> 3gb de ram
<mimecar> que procesador?
<sianhulo> perdon, 4, se me fue el dedo
<sianhulo> core 2 duo a 2.5ghz
<mimecar> con ese equipo va sobrado
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<sianhulo> si
<mimecar> en que programas funciona lento
<sianhulo> bueno, en firefox iba lento, pero con la nightly de 64 bits va bien, pero als que trae el sistema aveces se quedan "pilladas"
<mimecar> en que páginas
<sianhulo> hace poco el gestor de actualizacion me tardo 10 segundos en cerrar(y tuve que forzarlo)apariencia se me pone bastante lento incluso antes de aplicar un tema
<mimecar> has hecho una instalación limpia?
<sianhulo> si
<kan_> q tal, tengo 5 min q instale ubuntu y no se cual es el siguiente paso... alguien podria ayudarme?
<mimecar> kan_: actualizar ubuntu
<mimecar> sianhulo: has instalado el driver 3D?
<sianhulo> y los unicos programa que de momento he instalado, es el chat irc, wine, los extras restringidos, aptitude, unrar
<sianhulo> no, ubuntu unca me mostro drivers para mi tarjeta integrada
<kan_> mimecar como hago eso?
<sianhulo> kan_, busca el gestor de actualizaciones
<kan_> alguien puede ayudarme diciendome donde veo si se instalaron todos los drivers ?
<sianhulo> deberían salirte las actualizaciones disponibles, le das a actualizar y escribes tu contraseña
<mimecar> kan_: ¿te falta algún driver?
<sianhulo> kan_, si nada te falla, deberías de estar bien¿no funciona la impresora?
<kan_> mimecar: acabo de instalar y no hay mensajes, pero no se donde ver si esta todo instalador correctamente
<mimecar> ¿te funciona todo?
<kan_> todo bien! :D
<mimecar> entonces no te falta nada
<mimecar> sianhulo: en que páginas te falla?
<sianhulo> mimecar, lo de firefox lo resolvi instalando la ultima version(nightly)que trae una versión de 64 bits y un plugin llamado flash.-aid(dependiendo de tus istema instala el mejor plugind e flash)
<sianhulo> pero con el gestor de actualizaciones apariencia, y en general, todas las aplicaciones(pero en especial esas)tarda mas que antes en abrir y cerrar
<mimecar> si usas nightly te encontrarás fallos
<sianhulo> mimecar, la version de firefox que estan en los repositorios son los que me dan problemas
<mimecar> nightly son compilaciones automáticas, pueden contener fallos (tenlo en cuenta)
<sianhulo> ahra las aplicaciones me tardan 1 o 2 mas segundos en abrir/cerrar, y antes(salvo excepciones)eran practicamente automatico. de momento nightly me va mejor
<mimecar> es raro que te pase eso con el equipo que tienes
<sianhulo> definitivamente
<mimecar> solo tienes los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu?
<sianhulo> tengo los repositorios de nautilus elementary, aunque aun no lo instalo, solo eso he cambiado
<mimecar> tienes el repositorio y no se ha instalado nada?
<sianhulo> osea, no he puesto nautilus elementary, sigo con el que viene por defecto, pero tengo el repositorio del nuevo
<sianhulo> mimecar, por cierto...instalar gnome-shell rompe las librerías de ubuntu¿no?
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasa lo mismo?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> el repositorio es inestable en ubuntu
<sianhulo> no, es un live pendrive
<sianhulo> y no me dio tiempo de probarlo,
<mimecar> comprueba si te pasa lo mismo
<sianhulo> un momentico...
<sianhulo> pues corre bien, lo unico que se me ocurre es que sea por los drivers(que no existen para esta tarjeta)
<mimecar> el live cd y el sistema instalado son el mismo
<mimecar> solo cambian las actualizaciones
<sianhulo> mimecar, es que lo probé en otro equipo
<mimecar> ...
<sianhulo> la única diferencia entre estos es que una tiene  una nvidia y esta tiene una intel integrada
<mimecar> si no lo haces en tu propio equipo no sirve de mucho
<sianhulo> por el resto tienen los mismo modelos de procesador y de memoria ram(todo todo igual)
<kan_> hey banda, se interrumpio mi acutlizacion por que se fue mi señal de telmex, ahora intento terminar la actualizacion pero me manda error y no hace nada.... DEBO REINSTALAR?
<guampa> no kan_
<guampa> abri una terminal por favor
<carnau> en natty, ¿hay alguna forma de arreglar que los vídeos en flash que no están a pantalla completa, no saquen los cuadraditos esos blancos molestos?
<kan_> hey banda, necesito ayuda, instale ubuntu y luego segui a la actulizacion pero esta me fallo por que mi conexion se fue, ahora q le doy actulizar no lo hace me manda un error
<guampa> kan_: abri una terminal
<guampa> ...
<guampa> kan_: abri una terminal
<kan_> guampa: listo
<guampa> escribi "sudo apt-get update" sin las comillas y dale enter
<kan_> guampa: ya lo hice pero me marca error "leyendo lista de paquetes" ... hace rato todo funcionaba de maravilla pero me quede sin conexion y ese error fue lo que provoco esto
<guampa> kan_: anda a pastebin.ubuntu.com y pega ahi el error que te tira
<kan_> guampa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654006/
<guampa> kan_: corre esto en una terminal "sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*"
<guampa> kan_: asegurate de escribir el comando sin errores
<kan_> guampa: me dice q es un directorio no se puede borrar
<guampa> no importa
<guampa> ahora dale de nuevo "sudo apt-get update"
<kan_> ya no me marco error
<kan_> voy actulizar
<guampa> ahora "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kan_> ok
<kan_> gracias... guampa :D
<guampa> x nada :)
<sergio232> guampa, conoces algun manual, libro , web , para aprender para que sirve cada carpeta de ubuntu, y comprender completamente como funcionan los sistemas linux, y aprender algunos comandos interesantes?
<guampa> sergio232: aca esta el estandar para los sistemas de archivos linux, http://es.tldp.org/Estandares/fsstnd12.html
<guampa> en realidad no conozco de tiro ninguno, pero no estan a mas de una busqueda de google de distancia
<sergio232> si ya pero lo digo para ir aprendiendo de forma organizada
<sergio232> nunca esta de más conocer bien los sistemas linux
<sergio232> ya que se trabaja cada vez más con ellos
<guampa> si por supuesto
<sergio232> yo me cojí la biblia de ubuntu no se si lo conocerás es un libro
<sergio232> que la verdad esta bastante bien y completo
<guampa> bueno un libro asi calculo que esta muy bien como para introduccion
<RonyBirra> Hola, se puede hacer una particion NTFS desde ubuntu para mover mis archivos desde la particion de ubuntu para cambiarme a windows sin que nada de la particio nfts se borre?
<guampa> luego es mas que nada practica y profundizar sobre lo que te va interesando
<guampa> idealmente hasta cubrir lo que mas puedas
<sergio232> guampa, si para introdurte desde cero
<guampa> ese que nombraste esta bien para una primer introduccion
<sergio232> claro cuando estas un poco novato en la terminal
<sergio232> y para ir conociendo tu sistema, lo fundamental claro
<guampa> RonyBirra: tenes espacio en el disco para hacer particiones?
<RonyBirra> gumpa: si =)
<guampa> bueno, con gparted podes hacer una particion ntfs
<guampa> igual si no tenes espacio te permite redimensionar tambien
<RonyBirra> buenisima pero y podre pasar datos a esa particion desde ubuntu ?
<guampa> si, ningun problema
<RonyBirra> =D que bien muchas gracias
<guampa> hace la particion, formateala y cualquier cosa avisa
<RonyBirra> vale, muchas gracias de nuevo
<guampa> x nada
<sergio232> pero que es lo que quiere hacer
<sergio232> que no me he enterado bien
<sergio232> ?
<guampa> quiere crear una particion ntfs y poner archivos ahi, luego entrar en windows y accederlos
<sergio232> ahh
<sergio232> vale
<RonyBirra> Se me ocurrio algo... despues de que instale windows perdere el grub, no?
<guampa> si
<RonyBirra> uh ... supongo que tendre que buscar un disco externo o algo asi. gracias de todas formas
<guampa> con que tengas el livecd lo podes restaurar al grub
<RonyBirra> :O me paseare un rato por google para informarme mas
<guampa> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<kan__> gracias por la ayuda, se corrigio el error y ubuntu esta instalado y actualizado guampa
<guampa> me alegro kan__ :)
<sergio232> chicos el otro día restaurando mi equipo me di cuenta de un error que nose si realmente es un fallo de seguridad en ubuntu
<sergio232> pero esque con el livecd se puede acceder a la terminal de ubuntu y podía ver todos los archivos
<sergio232> sin autentificarme ni nada
<sergio232> en el modo recuperacion
<chilicuil> sergio232: asi es como debe ser, si no deseas que sean accesibles puedes cifrar la particion completa o archivos determinados
<sergio232> ahh y como puedo cifrar la partición
<sergio232> es que sino es una tonteria poner contraseña  de usuario xd
<sergio232> chilicuil , en las particiones windows también ocurre?
<chilicuil> sergio232: si, tambien puedes verlas con un livecd
<chilicuil> sergio232: nunca he cifrado una particion completa, pero segun veo hay un tutorial oficial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<sergio232> interesante dato chilicuil
<sergio232> gracias por la pagina
<Xago> hola amigos...qué herramienta gráfica existe que me permita revisar qué puertos están abiertos o cerrados dentro de un firewall?
<sergio232> firestarter es un cortafuegos
<sergio232> grafico
<sergio232> y tambien esta guwf
<chilicuil> sergio232: al momento de la instalacion de ubuntu, tambien puedes hacer que cifre tus particiones
<chilicuil> sergio232: http://tinyurl.com/42uv36p
<Xago> sergio232, gracias probaré con firestarter
<chilicuil> Xago: como dijo sergio232 , puedes usar esos gestores, pero esos te ayudaran a ver los puertos abiertos/cerrados de tu propia maquina, para ver los de otras puedes usar nmap
<sergio232> xago, si te referias a un analizador de puertos tenemos nmap
<sergio232> chilicuil, en eso de cifrar la carpeta personal
<sergio232> no cifras toda la particion no?
<sergio232> osea que alguien podria crear archivos
<sergio232> en /tmp
<Crashbit> sergio232: y que pasaría se metiese ficheros en /tmp ?
<sergio232> hombre en linux no creo que pase nada
<sergio232> pero por ejemplo en windows un troyano facilmente
<Crashbit> sergio232: pero hablamos de linux ahora mismo, no ?
<sergio232> esque en linux creo que nose pueden ejecutar archivos sin permisos de superusuario
<sergio232> si bueno ablamos de particiones
<sergio232> xd
<Crashbit> sergio232: si que se pueden, faltaría mas
<sergio232> pueden?
<Crashbit> sergio232: si, se pueden ejecutar
<sergio232> y no te pide ningun tipo de autentificacion?
<sergio232> yo creo que si
<Crashbit> sergio232: no, para que ?
<sergio232> instalar algun programa
<Crashbit> sergio232: tu no dijiste instalar, si no ejecutar
<chilicuil> a menos que edites /etc/fstab para que lo impida pero por defecto si corren, o que le hayan asignados permisos especificos para que solo lo corran determinados usuarios o que tenga el bit 'pegajoso'
<carlosubuntu> hay quien hay que maar?
<sergio232> mm yo vamos no lo he probado
<chilicuil> creo que una leida a !chmod podria aclararte algunas cosas
<chilicuil> !chmod
<kubot> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sergio232> gracias
<sergio232> bueno chicos adios
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-29
<kan_> buenas tardes... alguien me puede recomendar q aplicacion instalar para tener un escritorio 3d
<german> nbvc
<german> sdf
<german> qwe
<german> sfg
<german> vbn
<german> derfg
 * flypp a dormir. Buenas noches canal
<guampa> kan_: que version de ubuntu usas?
<kan__> buenas tardes, alguien puede decirme q aplicacion instalar para tener un escritorio 3d (cubo de ubuntu) tengo un dia en linux por eso la pregunta tonta
<guampa> que version de ubuntu usas kan__
<kan__> naty 11
<guampa> la funcion del cubo no esta soportada en 11.04 kan__
<sergio45> hay un archivo de configuracion que la soporta
<sergio45> yo lo tenia
<sergio45> pero no recuerdo la pagina
<guampa> hay guias en internet que lo habilitan eso si
<kan__> guampa: no me digas eso, me vine a ubuntu por el 3d :(
<guampa> ps si queres no te lo digo :)
<kan__> sergio45: oye master, regalame el nombre
<kan__> sergio45: es compiz ?
<guampa> no te perdes de mucho eh
<sergio45> jaja
<sergio45> aver
<kan__> jajaja...
<sergio45> esque me voy a dormir ya
<sergio45> mira los repositorios a instalar son ccsm
<sergio45> en los repositorios de ubuntu
<sergio45> se llama compiz
<sergio45> y mira en internet
<guampa> compiz ya viene activado en 11.04
<sergio45> que ponen archivos de configuracion para poder activarlo
<sergio45> ami no me venia guampa
<sergio45> osea el repositorio ccsm
<sergio45> no me venia
<sergio45> instalado
<guampa> ccsm es un programa, no un repositorio. Es un programa para configurar compiz
<sergio45> ya ya
<guampa> compizconfig settings manager
<sergio45> pero que esta en los repositorios
<guampa> si
<guampa> el tema es que 11.04 es un tanto experimental y tocar la config de compiz puede dejarte facilmente sin entorno grafico
<sergio45> si
<sergio45> xd que me vas a contar ami
<sergio45> lo tuve que dejar por que no funciona la dualizacion
<sergio45> xd
<guampa> 10.04 y 10.11 por ejemplo no tienen ese problema
<sergio45> yo ya casi hablaría de 10.04
<sergio45> mucha gente posteaba problemas con 10.11
<sergio45> me refiero en cuanto a estabilidad
<guampa> 10.04 ademas tiene soporte hasta el 04/2013 (11.04 hasta el 10/2012)
<guampa> para mi 11.04 no es aconsejable para empezar con ubuntu o linux
<sergio45> lo que he leído ademas es que la versión de kernel 2.6.38 da muchos problemas
<sergio45> porque huvo problemas con los gestore sde energia
<sergio45> que se disparan
<sergio45> en comparación con otras versiones
<guampa> eh, no se de eso. Es una serie bastante nueva si, y si tiene problemas con la gestion de energia
<kan__> me voy arriesgar por la instlacion de compiz, auqneu tenga q reinstalar ubuntu
<guampa> si lo vas a hacer, te conviene usar esta guia kan__
<guampa> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/
<kan__> guampa: gracias, vere q pasa
<guampa> ok suerte
<sergio45> ale me voy a dormir ya
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> hasta mañana
<ssssssssssssssss> hola, como identifico los procesos q estan usando internet? hay un tal python2.7 en el puerto 8080, porque?
<guampa> sudo netstat -tunp
<gkahn> hola a todos, una consulta: como hago para arrancar supergrub disk desde un pendrive?
<guampa> !unetbootin
<kubot> Para información acerca de instalar Ubuntu desde un Dispositivo de Almacenamiento USB, leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - Para una instalación persistente del Live USB, leé: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sianhulo> amigos hace poco instale natty 64 bits en este equipo(2gb de ram y core 2 duo de 2.5ghz)y va PEOR que una computadora con 512mb de ram(ddr)y con procesador pemtium 4 de 1.8ghz en version de 32 bits(pero de maverick)
<sianhulo> realmente decepcionado, tenía entendido de que ubuntu contaba con un soporte aceptable para equipos de 64 bits
<krl345> hola
<krl345> alguien ha tenido problemas con una wirless usb dlink dwa 125?
<krl345> tengo problemas con esa en ubuntu 11.04
<federico> hola a todos como estan
<federico> consulta
<federico> estoy usando el ubuntu 11.04
<federico> y estoy tratando de instalar el mame (emulador de maquinitas) para mi hijo pero no puedo
<federico> logre instalar el gxmame
<federico> pero se me esta complicando con el tema delos rooms
<federico> alguien me puede ayudar
<federico> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<carlosubuntu> hola
<carlosubuntu> nunca he instalador un emulador de esos, solo el dosbox y scummvm
<carlosubuntu> tengo yo
<carlosubuntu> federico
<federico> dime?
<carlosubuntu> no nada
<federico> gracias igual
<sianhulo> yo creo que instalare gnome-shell, aver si el problema es de unity
<sianhulo> federico, no uso emuladores, pero debes detallar mas tu problema
<carlosubuntu> yo en otro ordenado tengo un amd 64 con ubuntu 10.04
<carlosubuntu> no va mal
<xangua> si instalas shel es probable que rompa tu istema, no lo puedas quitar y tengas que reinstalar ubuntu .... suerte ;)
<sianhulo> bueno, pero el 11.04 va mal
<sianhulo> xangua, yo se, ya he usado gnome 3 en opensuse, no tengo problemas con no volver a usar unity
<carlosubuntu> prueba gnome claico
<sianhulo> me cito para que sepan lo mal que va"amigos hace poco instale natty 64 bits en este equipo(2gb de ram y core 2 duo de 2.5ghz)y va PEOR que una computadora con 512mb de ram(ddr)y con procesador pemtium 4 de 1.8ghz en version de 32 bits(pero de maverick)
<sianhulo>  realmente decepcionado, tenía entendido de que ubuntu contaba con un soporte aceptable para equipos de 64 bits"
<carlosubuntu> pero ubuntu no tiene gnome hel por defectto
<xangua> hoy todos andamos con las telcas moivdas :P
<sianhulo> carlosubuntu, ya tengo los repos
<xangua> sianhulo: si solo tienes 2gb de ram pa'que le metes 64bit¿¿
<sianhulo> mencionar que antes tenía la version de 32 bits, me iba "mejor"(solo enr endimiento)pero una inestabilidad que parecía una silla de 3 patas
<xangua> 64bit usa mas memoria y seguro te va lento
<carlosubuntu> en mis 2 orfdenas, uno de zobremesa y el netbook tengo un 1gb de ram
<sianhulo> xangua, error de dedo, son 4gb los que tengo
<federico> ok
<carlosubuntu> con scummvm me he jugado completamente monkey island y day of tentacle
<sianhulo> yo soy cola, tu pegamento
<carlosubuntu> jeje
<guampa> federico: cual es el problema exactamente
<guampa> que error te tira?
<carlosubuntu> con dosbox suelo jugar a prince of persia y arkanoid (1 y 2)
<federico> No valid xmame executables found
<federico> eso me lo dice cuando le pongo la ruta de los rooms
<guampa> me podes pasar la salida de esto por pastebin? dpkg -l | grep mame
<sianhulo> federico, de repente es que el programa trabaje con otro formato
<carlosubuntu> ahhh menudos vicios que me echo, a esos juegos jugaba de chikitin con el ms-dos
<sianhulo> bueno, reinicio y pongo shell, si contesto es que la computadora sigue viva jeje
<federico> no se puede ser
<federico> no soy muy entendido en la materia
<carlosubuntu> federico pon en la terminal: dpkg -l | grep mame
<sianhulo> federico, puede ser que los juegos de mame se empaqueten en diferentes formatos y en el que esta el/los que descargaste puede que no sea compatible con el formato
<federico> ya puse
<federico> quieres que te diga lo que aparecio?
<guampa> ahora copia lo que te devolvio en pastebin.ubuntu.com federico
<carlosubuntu> ! paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<federico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654131/
<federico> guampa
<guampa> usa sdlmame, xmame no te conviene no anda muy mantenido
<federico> ok veo si lo puedo instalar
<guampa> sudo bash -c "apt-get purge xmame-common xmame-gl xmame-dsl xmame-svga xmame-tools xmame-x && apt-get install mame mame-common mame-tools sdlmame sdlmame-tools"
<guampa> con ese comando lo reemplazas federico
<guampa> gxmame no lo conozco pero con gmameui si y anda bien
<guampa> a lo mejor ese te funciona mejor
<federico> podre usar los rooms del mame32?
<guampa> los roms son siempre los mismos
<federico> en el gmameui?
<guampa> a veces por una cuestion de version algun emulador no soporta algun juego pero no hay diferentes formatos para eso
<sianhulo> yay, sigo vivo :D, al parecer el problema era unty, shell me esta yendo mas rapido
<sianhulo> bueno hamijos, me voy a acostar
<federico> muchas gracias por todo vere que hago me tengo que ir muchas gracias saludos
<lui_> hola!
<lui_> como andan
<lui_> tengo una consulta..
<lui_> alguien sabe donde puedo pedir ayuda para poder ejecutar algun software espesifico con WINE?
<lui_> ya que la instalacion normal no funciona
<guampa> #winehq en ingles y #wine-es en español pero ese creo que esta vacio
<lui_> claro... aver me fijo che
<lui_> si ta basio
<guampa> sep
<PipeFG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unlIvKnUNTo&feature=related
<lautaro> alguien me puede decir como me conecto al servidor IRC hispano?????
<alfplayer> lautaro: como a cualquier servidor de IRC
<omar_> Hola  a todos!!!
<guampa> /server irc.irc-hispano.org 6667 lautaro
<alfplayer> Hola
<omar_> Mi note no se apaga cuando le indico, me veo obligado a hacer un sudo halt
<lautaro> voy a probar...
<lautaro> no pasa nada guampa
<omar_> alguien tuvo algún problema similar?, hago clic en apagar y no pasa nada, solo al hacer sudo halt se apaga
<guampa> lautaro que cliente irc usas?
<lautaro> quassel
<alfplayer> lautaro: es el que estoy usando
<alfplayer> hay un panel con las redes y canales
<lautaro> pero no pasa nada cuando pongo eso
<alfplayer> chequea que aparezca irc hispano en ese panel
<lautaro> si alfplayer pero irc hispano no aparece
<alfplayer> también puedes agregarla con Archivo --> Redes --> Configurar Redes --> agregándo la red aqui
<alfplayer> a mi tampoco me funciona el comando anterior /server ...
<lautaro> agregue el servidor pero no me aparece en la lista  de la izquierda...
<omar_> alguien tuvo algún problema similar?, hago clic en apagar y no pasa nada, solo al hacer sudo halt se apaga
<lautaro> omar yo solo se que ubuntu 11.04 tiene muchas fallas y ni hablar de la interfase, por favor
<omar_> mi ubuntu es 10.10
<lautaro> el mouse se me tilda, el sonido a veces falla etc...
<lautaro> en vez de mejorar empeora....
<alfplayer> lautaro: debes cliquear Agregar, después cliquear en Especificar manualmente la configuración ..., después ingresar el nombre de la red y la dirección del servidor que es irc.irc-hispano.org, y después aceptar dos veces
<alfplayer> todo eso dentro de Configurar Redes
<carlos> Buenas noches... necesito un poco de ayuda...
<lautaro> alfplayer: puse agregar, agregue la direccion con el puerto y no pasa nada
<alfplayer> y después ya debe estar en ese panel
<alfplayer> lautaro: qué es nada ?
<lautaro> cuando vuelvo a poner configuracion de redes aparece pero no sale en la lista al costado
<alfplayer> lautaro: al menos debe aparecer dentro de Configurar Redes después de cliquear Aceptar
<carlos> alguien por ahi?
<lautaro> nada? es espacio vacio y ni eso ya que es espacio vacio es "algo" que sustentaria la materia...
<alfplayer> lautaro: tienes instalado un estilo de quassel ?
<alfplayer> un tema ?
<lautaro> no, el que viene por defecto
<alfplayer> qué color de fondo tiene quassel ?
<alfplayer> qué color de fondo tiene tu quassel ?
<lautaro> blanco
<omar_> arp-, estás por ahí?
<lautaro> recien me lo bajo desde el administrador de software
<lautaro> y no le agregue nada
<lautaro> voy a probar en cerrar y abrirlo de nuevo...
<carlos> alguien me aydua?
<alfplayer> lautaro: recomiendo que revises la configuración de quassel, hay configuraciones que no muestran todas las redes y canales en ese panel
<omar_> carlos, indica tu problema ahí, tal vez, aparece alguien y te ayuda
<guampa> !alguien carlos
<kubot> carlos: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<PipeFG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTMiwayP2gc&feature=player_profilepage
<carlos> ok, ahi va...
<carlos> me pasa lo siguinte, estoy bajando unos escritorios Bisigi desde la terminal, la tasa de descarga baja drásticamente a 240 B/s si no "navego" por la web....
<lautaro> alfplayer: buenisimo, ya esta... tenia que agregarla arriba no abajo... gracias
<alfplayer> lautaro: bien, de nada
<carlos> hay algo que pueda hacer para utilizar la máxima velocidad de descarga sin tener que recurrir a la navegación?
<lautaro> carlos: contrata una conexion de mas megas jaja
<carlos> alguien sabe algo que pueda hacer para utilizar la máxima velocidad de descarga sin tener que recurrir a la navegación?
<carlos> lautaro :p
<omar_> guampa, sorry por preguntar pero por qué baneas? no estoy criticando ni nada, es solo saber si cualquier usuario puedo hacerlo?
<carlos> lautaro si ese fuese el tema, ya lo habría hecho
<guampa> omar_: por entrar a un canal de soporte en forma repetida a postear offtopic
<omar_> guampa, ah, ok, y cualquiera puede banear?
<xangua> omar_: todos se deben bañar ;) tu no lo haces¿¿ :S
<guampa> seria bastante caotico si fuera asi
<omar_> xangua, jajajajaja
<omar_> guampa, acabo de hacer clic derecho en tu nombre y me da la opción de banear, eso es raro
<lautaro> igual no entiendo tu pregunta carlos
<xangua> carlos: no esperes a que alguien te lea la mente y explicate bien
<guampa> no se omar_ no conozco tu cliente
<omar_> guampa, ok, gracias, aprendí algo nuevo
<carlos> lautaro, es que es curioso, como digo, estoybajando via terminal unos escritorio (fondos) y si no navego en el browser por distintas páginas, la velocidad de descarga baja a casi nada...
<carlos> en el terminal
<omar_> amigos todos, un abrazo, me voy a dormir, suerte en sus actividades.
<lautaro> que raro, siempre ocurre al revez... cuando descargas algo y seguis navegando la velocidad baja.... carlos
<carlos> lautaro, sí claro, eso debería ser así... pero me ocurre lo contrario
<lautaro> debe ser un walicho de dios entonces carlos
<carlos> será alfuna configuració de los repositorios, o los orígenes de software o algo así?
<carlos> lautaro :s
<lautaro> dios le da internet al que no tiene computadora....
<carlos> jajajaj... me sobran computadoras y me falta conexión :s
<lautaro> por eso digo...
<lautaro> jajaja
<lautaro> perdon es que en el canal argentina soy ateo-busca-creyente y debato sobre dios
<maestrolinux> hola
<maestrolinux> alguno juega assault cube???
<maestrolinux> estamos probando un servidor si alguno quiere ayudar .. datas.sytes.net .. tambien mumble . corre en ubuntu server
<alfplayer> maestrolinux: qué país ?
<maestrolinux> ARGENTINA
<XuMuK> hola
<guampa> !spam | maestrolinux Para la proxima
<kubot> maestrolinux Para la proxima: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<maestrolinux> tampoco queremos pelotudos que no sepan nada... y no lo dicen
<bearpaw> listo guampa nos vemos mañana
<bearpaw> ;*
<pochomon> buenas noches!
<fosco_> pamela: tienes algun problema con la conexion?
<fosco_> buenos días
<Infernet> hola
<Tiffon> nas gente
<omar> hola a todos!!!
<omar> alguien sabe cómo acelerar el tiempo de arranque en ubuntu 10.10?
<omar> he buscado en google pero las cosas que he probado no resultan o el tiempo es casi imperceptible
<Tiffon> omar pero si ubuntu vuela al boot xD
<Infernet> se fue
<Tiffon> si si me di cuante ahora
<Tiffon> me doy cuenta antes y no digo nada
<Tiffon> como estas Infernet
<Tiffon> ?
<Infernet> todo bien Tiffon vos?
<Tiffon> lo hacemos ir que no es poco
<Tiffon> un pelin de calor hoy
<Mikelevel> puto paypal! puto ing direct!
<Tiffon> don Mikelevel
<Tiffon> el banquero xD
<m4v> !lengua Mikelevel
<kubot> Mikelevel: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Tiffon> ni me gusta paypay ni me gusta ing direct
<Tiffon> pero yo soy rarito que quede claro xD
<Mikelevel> oy creia q estaba en el hispa
<Infernet> Tiffon: y somos los mismos de siempre como dice La Renga...aca siempre veo mas de 50 conectados y son pocos los q ayudan
<m4v> y por favor. charla en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Tiffon> no no Miki esto es mas serio
<Tiffon> yo siempre tengo el ordenata en marcha y muchas veces no estoy ni delante
<Infernet> y estan los q hablan nada mas para retar tambien
<Tiffon> ademas soy bastante mal profe xD
<Tiffon> Mikel te tengo que dar mi cuenta para que me hagas una trasferencia que veo que estas con ganar de usar la paypay e ing direct xD
<m4v> eu, de nuevo, este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu, el canal social es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<guampa> buenas
<Sapote> hola gente
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> Cual es el ultimo kernel de natty?
<Thedemon007> alguien aca usa natty?
<Thedemon007> tengo un kernel que yo mismo compile
<Thedemon007> 2.6.34.5-220311
<Thedemon007> y ps hace poco actualize de 10.10 a natty
<Thedemon007> y el unico que me dejo fue este
<mimecar> 2.6.36 seguramente
<mimecar> 2.6.38.8-35
<Thedemon007> mm ps es un fail en ubuntu o cambiaron el nombre del paquete
<Thedemon007> porque debio actualizarme el kernel al ultimo
<Thedemon007> actualize por internet
<mimecar> el kernel que has compilado no te lo actualizará
<Thedemon007> si pero debio instalar el ultimo kernel
<Thedemon007> y dejar el otro en el grub
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thedemon007> cambiaron el nombre del paquete c que era linux-image-2.6.3x. xxx
<Thedemon007> ?
<mimecar> sin la respuesta de esos comandos no se puede seguir
<m4v> Thedemon007: el último kernel (la versión 3) no está disponible para la versión estable de Ubuntu
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654556/
<mimecar> Thedemon007: ya tienes instalado el último kernel de 11.04
<m4v> Thedemon007: a perdón, me metí sin leer todo :P
<Thedemon007> mimecar, jajaj nah
<m4v> Thedemon007: el kernel que tengo yo es 2.6.38-10-generic
<mimecar> Thedemon007: ¿has comprobado que el kernel no esté instalado?
<Thedemon007> 2.6.34.5-220311 ese es el mio
<Thedemon007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/654558/
<mimecar> que te salga ese en grub no quiere que no esté instalado
<Thedemon007> ?? mimecar ??
<Thedemon007> eso es la salida del uname -r
<mimecar> puedes tenerlo instalado y no tener la entrada de grub
<m4v> Thedemon007: cual es el problema? no entiendo
<Thedemon007> es evidente q tengo un kernel viejo
<Thedemon007> ubuntu y sus actualizaciones creo q es el problema XD
<mimecar> mira que kernel tienes instalado en synaptic
<Thedemon007> Linux kernel binary image for version 2.6.34.5-220311 mimecar
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro?
<m4v> Thedemon007: no, cual es el problema exactamente?
<mimecar> un kernel compilado no aparece en synaptic
<Thedemon007> jajjaja claro que aparece mimecar lo compile que me diera la salida en .deb
<Thedemon007> y luego instale el .deb
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> cuando compilas un kernel, de forma normal solo instalas, no creas un deb
<mimecar> Thedemon007: puede ser por el kernel que has compilado
<Thedemon007> Mm pues es mejor haciendo un .deb es mucho mas facil
<Thedemon007> seh ya vi porque no actualizo mi kernel
<m4v> Thedemon007: che, estoy tratando de entender que es lo que pasa. Lo unico que se es que compilaste un kernel
<m4v> y?
<m4v> cual es el drama
<mimecar> Thedemon007: tu kernel está fuera del sistema de versiones de ubuntu
<Thedemon007> m4v no tengo problema el problema era q al pasar de ubuntu 10.10
<Thedemon007> a natty borro los otros kernels del grub, y no instalo el ultimo
<Thedemon007> dejo no mas este q compile yo
<Thedemon007> no instalo el ultimo y dejo este q compile
<Thedemon007> no actualizo al parecer por el nombre del paquete el mio c llama
<m4v> Thedemon007: fijate si con "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" lo instala
<Thedemon007> linux-image-2.6.34.5-220311 el de ubuntu que no ha cambiado el nombre del paquete
<Thedemon007> c llama linux-image-generic
<Thedemon007> si claro eso es lo que tengo que hacer m4v  instalar el ultimo kernel manualmente :-) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654562/
<m4v> Thedemon007: ok :)
<Thedemon007> los headers tambien tengo que instalarlos luego verda?
<mimecar> si
<m4v> técnicamente. solo si vas a compilar algo contra ese kernel, como un driver.
<m4v> supongo que los vas a necesitar si te la pasas compilando cosas
<Thedemon007> si de segguro los voy a necesitas ps me di cuente del kernel intentando compilar un driver
<Thedemon007> en el compilado buscaba una carpeta 2.6.34.5-220311/source
<mimecar> reinicia cuando instales el kernel
<Thedemon007> que era un enlace simbolico a donde compile el kernel XD y esa carpeta la borre hace tiempo
<Thedemon007> :-( los dkms fallaron http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654570/
<Thedemon007> pero bueno debe de ser por lo mismo de lo d la source
<mimecar> ¿no estas compilando ahora verdad?
<m4v> Thedemon007: puede ser, o que los dkms esos no estén actualizados para ese kernel
<Thedemon007> mimecar, ni
<Thedemon007> mimecar, no
<Thedemon007> m4v, :-) algunos de esos dkms los hice yo mismo
<m4v> bueno, no te puedo ayudar en eso :p
<Thedemon007> mimecar, no compilo actualizare los demas paquetes y luego si reinicio
<Thedemon007> Bueno casi siempre compilo cosas no es que no lo haga :-)
<mimecar> cosas necesarias para que te funcione el sistema o por capricho?
<Thedemon007> mimecar, bueno aveces uno que otro svn necesario porque la aplicación tiene algun problema
<Thedemon007> o algun sotf q solo d las fuentes o solo este disponible a linux en paquetes de fuentes
<Thedemon007> los driver openchrome, los voy a compilar del svn ps para mi tarjeta
<Thedemon007> aun no tiene soport para aceleración 3d :-(
<Thedemon007> los driver via no los hay para 64 bits
<nuin> casa
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Blackhold> hola
<Blackhold> buenas tardes
<Blackhold> alguien me podría pasar alguna url donde puedo encontrar los sources de la ubuntu 9.04 porfavor?
<Blackhold> muchas gracias :)
<mimecar> Blackhold: sabes que esa versión no tiene soporte<'
<Blackhold> si lo sé
<Blackhold> por esto pregunto ;)
<mimecar> ¿no te funcionan los repositorios que tienes de la 9.04?
<Blackhold>  onpe
<Blackhold> nope
<Blackhold> porque ya no están en ubuntu
<guampa> Blackhold: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Blackhold> por lo que comentas
<Blackhold> :P
<Blackhold> ok
<Blackhold> thnks ;)
<mimecar> Blackhold: deberías actualizar tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> esos repositorios serán los que había en el momento del fin de soporte
<noseasasi> una preguntilla amiguetes... me pasa lo mismo que en este aporte (muy bien explicado). Aclaro que tengo Mint 11
<noseasasi> http://www.esdebian.org/foro/46976/svideo-intel-x3100
<noseasasi> alguien le pasó y lo arregló?
<mimecar> ¿ese fallo te aparece con el live cd de ubuntu 11.04?
<noseasasi> nop
<mimecar> mint puede estar basada en ubuntu, pero no es lo mismo
<Blackhold> mimecar: si
<Blackhold> es lo que voy a hacer porque me está dando muchos problemas
<Blackhold> de la 9.04 a cual tengo que pasar ahora?
<Blackhold> además estoy remotamente a esta maquina
<Blackhold> y además con prisas grrr
<Blackhold> putos usuarios
<mimecar> Blackhold: la última versión es la 11.04
<Blackhold> ok
<mimecar> y no puedes pasar de forma rápida
<Blackhold> tienes un souces.list que le pueda enchufar?
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo desde synaptic
<noseasasi> mimecar - lo se por eso lo aclaro en el comentario anterior
<mimecar> pero lo más probable es que te de algún problema
<Blackhold> ahora le he puesto los repos estos de oldstable
<Blackhold> yaps
<Blackhold> esto fijo
<Blackhold> xD
<mimecar> noseasasi: prueba a preguntar en el canal de mint
<Blackhold> 18:45 < mimecar> puedes hacerlo desde synaptic
<Blackhold> yo normalmente cambio los sources.list
<Blackhold> y me quedo tan pancha
<noseasasi> busqué pero o no lo hice bien o no existe en español, y no doy para el inglés...
<mimecar> Blackhold: muchas cosas se pueden hacer de muchas formas
<Blackhold> lucd
<Blackhold> lucid
<Blackhold> voy a hacerlo como se
<mimecar> el canal debería ser mint-es si existe
<Blackhold> thnks mimecar
<mimecar> Blackhold: tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<mimecar> y un live cd a mano
<Blackhold> mimecar:
<Blackhold> la maquina la tengo a 150km de distancia
<Blackhold> hehe
<mimecar> yo no actualizaría a la 11.04
<Blackhold> yaps
<Blackhold> yo tampoco
<Blackhold> quieren instalar el vlc
<Blackhold> pero por sources no me deja por temas de dependencias
<mimecar> es normal que no te deje
<mimecar> haz una compilación estática de vlc y no tendrás que actualizar
<Blackhold> ya ya
<Blackhold> lo hago
<Blackhold> pero sigue pidiendome dependencias
<Blackhold> mira
<Blackhold> espera
<Blackhold> estoy mirando esto
<Blackhold> a ver si me pueden ir a meter la 10.04
<mimecar> con una compilación estática no te puede decir eso
<Blackhold> hay alguna TLS mas nueva?
<Blackhold> configure: error: Couldn't find DBus >= 1.0.0, install libdbus-dev ?
<Blackhold> al hacer el ./configure
<mimecar> lo tienes que hacer en local
<Blackhold> ya ya
<Blackhold> la ultima TLS es la 10.04?
<mimecar> si
<fosco_> LTS
<kraxbox> q tal saludos buenos dias a todos
<kraxbox> q
<Infernet> hola
<kraxbox> hayuda porfa no puedo transmitir video por vga ni s-video
<kraxbox> tengo ubuntu natty
<kraxbox> y
<kraxbox> instale el driver oficial de mi tarjeta de video NVIDIA
<Infernet> kraxbox: a q te referis con transmitir? instalaste el driver propietario y no te muestra imagen alguna?
<mimecar> con conectar la salida vga tienes que tner señal
<kraxbox> ya instale el driver propietario y cuando hago la convinacion de teclas para transmitir mi pantalla a el cañon o TV no manda señal alguna Infernet
<fosco_> kraxbox: usa nvidia-settings mejor q la combinacion de teclas
<kraxbox> antes tenia maverick funcionaba a la perfeccion
<fosco_> podria ser q tu teclado no las tenga bien mapeadas
<kraxbox> fosco_ en que apartado de nvidia-settings le indico q empieze a transmitir el video?
<fosco_> no es una cuestion de "transmitir"
<fosco_> es activar o desactivar dispositivos
<fosco_> no se donde lo tendrás exactamente, busca un poco, tampoco puede estar muy escondido
<kraxbox> orale fosco_ bieeen grax
<kraxbox> ahora puedo transmitir
<kraxbox> grax a todos
<fosco_> si, eso, transmitir
<barcel0> hola todos!...
<barcel0> una pregunta! UCK me permite cambiar, nombre de la distribucion, fondo de pantalla, aplicaciones del inicio de session?
<mimecar> ¿que es UCK?
<barcel0> Ubuntu Coctumize Kit
<mimecar> no conozco ese programa
<barcel0> (mal escrito) xD
<Souchiro> reinicio conex....
<kan_> hola, necesito ayuda, ayer instale ubuntu 11.04 y tengo q ser sincero q se bloquea cuando instalo o actualizo ademas no he podido instalar el cubo (compiz)... la pregunta del millon es, donde y cual es la ultima version de ubuntu mas chingona?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de los comandos
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> kan_: hasta que no pongas esos comandos tu problema no se arreglará
<kan_> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654668/
<mimecar> ¿has hecho una instalación limpia de ubuntu 11.04?
<kan_> si... ayer despues de la instalcion
<mimecar> ¿en la instalación formateastes las particiones?
<sianhulo> ¿como puedo saber el modelo de mi tarjeta de video?es que quiero ver si puedo definitivamente arreglar el problema de los drivers.
<kan_> ok, ya entendi, si me fallo la primera instalacion y luego meti la senguda sin formatiar las particiones
<mimecar> kan_: si te ha fallado al primera vez es aconsejable que formatees
<mimecar> sianhulo: lspci | grep vga
<sianhulo> mimecar, no salio nada
<kan_> mimecar: entonces debo reinstalar ubuntu una tercera vez (asegurandome de formatiar la particion para ubuntu)
<sianhulo> kan_, si, por cierto¿tienes la /home independiente?
<kan_> tengo win7 y ubuntu
<mimecar> kan_: si solo has instalado ubuntu (sin añadir otros repositorios), si
<sianhulo> kan_, pero cuanto espacio le pusiste a ubuntu
<kan_> lo deje por lo que me asigno automaticamente, creo q fue 64 gb
<mimecar> kan_: tienes solo los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu o has añadido otros?
<mimecar> que hicistes después de instalar?
<sianhulo> kan_, entonces puedes hacer 2 particiones, la raiz(/) y la de tus archivos(/home)asi, los archivos que descargues no se perderán cuando reinstales el sistema(pero si se perderan lso programas)
<kan_> mimecar: tengo solamente los de ubuntu, lo unico q hice fue actualizar, y luego instale xchat y codecs para mp3 desde centro de soft de ubuntu
<sianhulo> kan_, tendrías que darle a "/" de 4 a 8 gb y a "/home" el resto
<mimecar> kan_: si pones de nuevo sudo apt-get upgrade que sale?
<kan_> sianhulo: anotado
<mimecar> poner 4-8 GB a / es poco
<sianhulo> kan_, en ubuntu 11.04 creo que es la opcion de abajo(donde te piden como isntalarlo)ambas particiones tienen formato ext4
<sianhulo> eso depende si mantiene los .deb de los paquetes isntalados
<kan_> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654674/
<mimecar> ahora no aparece ningún error al actualizar
<mimecar> ¿cual es el siguiente problema?
<Guest13826> buenas a todos
<sianhulo> mimecar, el comando que me pasaste hace rato, no generó ningún log
<mimecar> será otro el comando
<kan_> mimecar: entonces ya no es necesario reinstalar ?
<mimecar> si no tienes errores no
<Guest13826> amigos donde puedo consegguir programas en español
<Guest13826> soy nuevo utilizando linux
<mimecar> en el centro de software los tienes todos
<Guest13826> alguna direccion
<mimecar> en el centro de software los tienes todos
<xangua> Guest13826: aplicaciones>centro de software
<Guest13826> gracias
<Guest13826> ja ja ja
<wicope> hola, tengo una máquina virtual con un sistema livecd extropeado. Inicio el livecd con qemu y me da el error y veo el log. Mi pregunta es: ¿Cómo puedo sacar el log ya que estoy dentro de una máquina virtual?
<mimecar> copialo a pastbein
<wicope> mimecar: hola, no creo que tenga internet ya que me encuentro en initramfs
<mimecar> no he usado qemu
<wicope> la verdad, estando dentro de initramsfs tengo pocos ejecutables (bin) no tengo less que lo usaba para ir más lento leyendo el fichero.. si tengo cat pero lop hace muy rápido y no me da tiempo leerlo
<mimecar> redirecciona a un fichero
<wicope> mimecar: y después estoy en las mismas ya que tengo cat para ver el fichero.. y si veo el fichero es lo mismo que ver el log original, he probado con nano, vi, vim, y no están en initramsfs
<guampa> wicope: no tenes "more" tampoco ?
<wicope> guampa, hola, no, ese tampoco. Es esto pero en una máquina virtual ... http://infodevils.wordpress.com/2010/04/02/debugging-casper-booting-the-live-cd/
<wicope> mimecar, guampa creo que ya lo tengo .. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs se le puede poner el nano, pero es laborioso... Any binary you want to execute at boot needs to be copied into your initramfs layout. You also need to copy any libraries that your binaries require. To see what libraries any particular binary requires, use the tool ldd. An example examining what libraries app-text/nano requiries: ... página down
<gkahn> buenas a todos, una consulta: alguien ha instalado ibcs sobre ubuntu 11.04? o sabe de la existencia de algun paquete precompilado para ubuntu de este emulador?
<gkahn> es para correr sco foxpro 2.6 sobre linux
<guampa> wicope: si haces vos el initramfs le podes poner lo que quieras si
<Blackhold> enga xapo
<Blackhold> thnks mimecar
<rosa> #mp3plus
<wicope> guampa: si, le tengo que añadir algunos módulos y que más me da a añadirle el nano .. aparte de lo del nano. ¿Cómo se que módulos hacen falta -los principales- en initramfs para que arranque el sistema? Por ejemplo, ext4 para el sistema de ficheros. ¿Cúal más? De momento voy a probar con ese montado que creo que es por eso por lo que no me arranca. guampa no voy a hacer el initramfs, lo voy a retocar
<guampa> lo minimo necesario para montar el root y seguir arrancando de ahi
<wicope> guampa: si de eso se trata
<Lataria> Hola
<wicope> nas
<wicope> guampa: partiendo de http://www.esdebian.org/foro/44750/deb-hdusb-encriptado-sin-lvm , los módulos de usb, los del sistema de ficheros ext4, creo que el loop tambíen pero no estoy seguro, si monto más módulos de la cuenta no pasa nada verdad?
<guampa> excepto por el espacio extra calculo que no, la verdad no le di mucho a esto como para saber
<Lataria> alguien sabe si hay un foro  en español del antivirus ClamTK
<wicope> guampa: gracias por tu ayuda y a mimecar también. Lataria no lo conozco
<guampa> aca descomprimiendo el que tengo y viendo los modulos hay unos cuantos
<Lataria> ok
<guampa> wicope: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654720/
<Lataria> otra pregunta es posible revisar desde linux una partición windows y un pendrive para quitar virus de windows?
<guampa> si Lataria montas la particion de windows en un directorio y escaneas ese directorio
<Lataria> con un antivirus como clamtk de linux o con otro especial?
<guampa> con cualquiera
<guampa> el clamav es el mas comun en ubuntu
<Lataria> entonces tengo un pequeño problema cuando busco por actualizaciones el clam me dice que las hay pero no aparece una opcion para instalarla
<Lataria> ¿Me esta cargando el programa? :(
<Lataria> ¿como podría actualizar el Clam desde el terminal?
<guampa> Lataria: freshclam
<guampa> Lataria: lo que veo es que te reporta una actualizacion de la interfaz grafica puede ser?
<Lataria> si
<Lataria> ¿Como que lo ves? :)
<Lataria> guampa,  funcionó tu consejo
<guampa> con lo que hace freshclam ya esta :)
<guampa> esas son las bases de huellas actualizadas para escanear
<Lataria> esta actualización se reflejo en el antivirus pero me dice que el modelo de interfaz gráfica no esla más nueva
<guampa> esa la va actualizando ubuntu
<Lataria> ok gracias
<guampa> x nada Lataria
<Lataria> una ultima pregunta ¿Qué significa que el nivel e funcionalidad es 58 y que el recomendado es 60?
<guampa> en donde te sale ese mensaje?
<Lataria> en el terminal
<Lataria> me dice que me fije si el programa esta "linkeado" con una apropiada version de libclamav
<gkahn> buenas tardes nuevamente, una consulta: alguien sabe de alguna forma de pasar una imagen mdx a iso en linux?
<kan_> no puedo instlar flash para ver videos en youttube... "sudo apt-get install flash"
<guampa> Lataria: creo que tiene que ver con el update que falta, pero no lo puedo confirmar
<Lataria> ok gracias
<Lataria> muchas gracias
<guampa> kan_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Lataria> guampa,  también hay una linea que me manda el sitio del clamav ¿será el mismo programa?
<Lataria> bueno vere más tarde gracias
<kan__> no entiendo por que ubuntu se bloquea a la hora de instalar
<k-milogars> kan__ algo te esta fallando
<kan__> k-milogars como corregir eso? sera la unica salida la reinstalacion de ubuntu?... o sera mejor una version mas estable por que tengo la 11.04
<k-milogars> k esta instalando
<kan__> hice el intento con flash pero este mismo problema me lo dio con los codecs para mp3
<kan_> jajaja... esta cosa se bloquea y solo apagandola reacciona, voy a reinstalar... esa sera la unica salida
<fzeta> iep! buenas :-))
<antho> hey gente que canal es de disenadores webs?
<antho> hay vida por aca?
<atotclic> buenas antho
<antho> que onda atoclil
<darkgod_> hola gente, mis saludos a todos..
<laurence> Bienvenido darkgod_
<intruso> hola a todos, se puede desinstalar synaptic?
<chilicuil> intruso: si, es solo un front-end de dpkg
<intruso> chilicuil, es que vi que al ejecutar el comando se iban muchas dependencias por eso preguntaba
<chilicuil> intruso: que dependencias?, synaptic no es realmente necesario, pero puede que lo hayan 'amarrado' artificialmente al sistema
<intruso> es una lista larga
<intruso> pero no pasa nada ya lo he desinstalado chilicuil
<intruso> gracias!
<chilicuil> intruso: eh buena, espero que no tengas problemas
<intruso> yo tambien xD
<intruso> pero no parece
<_ibet7o> Hola a todos!
<_ibet7o> Como puedo desinstalar completamente compiz?
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-30
<ramrebol> con que puedo leer un libro electronico? (formato acsm dice)
<ramrebol> probando fbreader para leer ebooks. Me recomiendan otro?
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606692/
<Thedemon007> Holano consigo que ver las camaras d una tarjeta dvr :-(
<Ramir00> hola
<Ramir00> porque ubuntu, si estas usando un reproductor de mp3, se entrecorta, ni bien el sistema se pone un poco pesado, sin embargo con w7 y winamp eso pasa pero en casos extremos, como se arregla esa prioridad
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654848/
<ramrebol> Ramir00: como es eso??  ni siquiera noto en que formato esta mi mysica  :|
<Ramir00> :)=<
<Ramir00> no se molesten pero creo que anda mas rapido w7 con 512 de ram que con ubuntu
<dylan66> debe se rpor demasiado consumo de memoria o de cpu
<Ramir00> tengo una pagina abierta, xchat, y qmmp y se entrecorto la musica recien
<Ramir00> eso es imperdonable,los desarrolladores deberian asegurar un reproductor para que no pase esto, y si uso el rhytbox peor anda
<dylan66> no es por el reproductor
<Ramir00> ubuntu es menos eficiente administrando la ram que w7?
<dylan66> son otras cosas deberias probar otra distro conb esa ram
<dylan66> del mundo linux digo
<dylan66> no conozco w7
<xangua> ubuntu en una máquina con pocos recursos de nuevo¿
<xangua> es software libre, no mágico >.<
<Ramir00> pero el w7 anda mejor con 512, pero es 'pago' en america del norte
<Ramir00> asi no puedo escuchar a los redonditos
<Ramir00> parece un disco rayado
<Ramir00> cual es el mas liviano?
<dylan66> yo con esa ram uso debian
<dylan66> n
<xangua> o si quieres seguir con ubuntu están xubuntu -xfce- y lubuntu -lxde-
<Ramir00> xubuntu es una bazofia, ya lo probe
<dylan66> que quieres decir?
<dylan66> son mucho mas liviano
<Ramir00> le faltan muchas cosas
<Ramir00> no tiene ni el nautilus
<dylan66> con esa ramno puedes pedir mucho
<dylan66> tiene thunar que hace lo mismo
<Ramir00> habia uno liviano galaxi puede ser
<Ramir00> alguien sabe como , hacer que el xchat soporte mas de 1000 usuarios sin que se caiga, no puedo encontrar nada en la opciones
<xangua> estás usando xchat o gnome-xchat¿
<xangua> te recomiendo el primero
<Ramir00> xchat
 * GridCube aboga por la superioridad de xubuntu
<Ramir00> alguien sabe como , hacer que el xchat soporte mas de 1000 usuarios sin que se caiga, no puedo encontrar nada en la opciones
<Ramir00> ahi se ven
<dabor> Ramir00: se cierra el xchat? no será que se caen los servidores?
<dabor> cuac
<dabor> o yo ando lento o la gente se va muy rápido
<dylan66>  parece q2ue andaba apurado
<jimlestat> buenas
<jimlestat> una ayuda porfa
<xangua> limosneando a estas horas¿¿ :S
<jimlestat> see
<jimlestat> jajja
<jimlestat> quiero instalar una impresora y me daun error
<jimlestat> tengo ubuntu  lucyd
<jimlestat> me dice k tengo que instalar libcupsys2
<jimlestat> lo instalo pero siempre me da error
<sianhulo> ¿te da error al instalar?
<jimlestat> se
<jimlestat> si
<jimlestat> y me aparece como paquete roto
<sianhulo> metete en synaptic y busca entre el menu de herramientas la opciond e reparar paquetes rotos
<jimlestat> ok lo hare
<jimlestat> me dice que problemas de dependencia impiden la configuracion
<sianhulo> ¿te dijo eso al intentar reparar?¿cuales son esas dependencias?
<jimlestat> no eso me dice al quere istalar
<jimlestat> despues abro el synaptic y me aparece paquete roto
<sianhulo> intenta reparar primero
<jimlestat> ok
<sianhulo> bueno, en la barra de herramientas esta la opcion de reparar los paquetes rotos
<jimlestat> le di y me  lo borro
<sianhulo> intenta instalarlo nuevamente
<jimlestat> ok
<jimlestat> nuevamente error
<sianhulo> ¿cuales son las dependencias incumplidas?
<jimlestat> dice dpkg problemas de dependencia inpiden la configuracion de libcupsys2-dev depende de libcupsys2 y k no esta instalado
<jimlestat> pero es el quiero instalar
<jimlestat> se encontraron errorres en libcupsys2-dev
<sianhulo> libcupsys viene en los repos oficiales?es que ahorita ando en oneiric y no lo veo...
<sianhulo> por cierto, ademas revisa si tieens instalado cupsys
<jimlestat> si esta
<sianhulo> jimlestat, ¿pero en los oficiales?
<jimlestat> en sinaptic esta instalado
<sianhulo> bueno, mejor ignoremos eso xd, que version de ubuntu tienes instalado¿?natty?
<jimlestat> lucyd
<sianhulo> jimlestat, te has puesto a instalar aplicaciones relacionadas a cupsys? o solo has intentado con libcupsys?
<jimlestat> mira solo quiero hacer funcionar una impresora multifuncion tenia una version anterior de ubuntu y me funcionaba me pase a esta
<jimlestat> y ya no da mas
<sianhulo> jimlestat, si o no...
<jimlestat> no
<sianhulo> por cierto, los drivers lo mas probable es que te isntalen para imprimir, para escanear se usa otra aplicacion¿que marca es la impresora?¿los drivers los intentas instalar desde la aplicacion que viene en ubuntu?¿esta fue una instalacion limpia o una actualizacion?
<jimlestat> si la impresion ya la logre pero el scanner no
<jimlestat> cannon mp190
<sianhulo> ahhh
<sianhulo> pero entonces si tienes los drivers
<sianhulo> busca la aplicacion "simple scan"
<sianhulo> creo que viene por defecto en lucid
<jimlestat> supuestamente con los de la canon mp180 son los unicos que vienen por defecto
<jimlestat> donde ?
<sianhulo> creo que en graficos
<jimlestat> ok
<sianhulo> o alt+f2 y pon scan en la barra de busqueda
<jimlestat> ya lo encontre probare gracias de antemano
<sianhulo> ve si te funciona, de todas maneras, si necesitas un programa mas complejo, podrias tratar con xscanner(creoq ue se llamaba asi)
<jimlestat> ok
<sianhulo> jimlestat, ¿funciono o no?aca ya es media noche y mañana tengo que madrugar...
<jimlestat> perdon
<jimlestat> si ya lo logre
<jimlestat> con lo que me dijiste muy agradecido sianhulo
<sianhulo> jimlestat, de nada, estamos para ayudar
<sianhulo> bueno, yo me voy, adios a todos
<omar_> hola a todos!!!
<omar_> arp-, estás por ahí? quiero contarte algo que pasó con mi note
<Morfeo> buenas
<sergio232> buenas
<sergio232> que es matrix morfeo?
<Morfeo> sergio232, jajajaj
<sergio232> xd
<sergio232> llevo toda una vida preguntandomelo, no me deja dormir por las noches
<sergio232> y necesito una respuesta
<Morfeo> jajaja
<Morfeo> creo que es mas facil explicar el kernel
<sergio232> jeje me da que sí
<Infernet> hola
<_shockwave> hola !! algun sitio para una cuenta gratis shell ?
<fosco_> pues no, nunca he necesitado algo así
<_shockwave> claro claro
<Infernet> _shockwave: googleaste?
<_shockwave> alguien ?
<_shockwave> si, me mate googleando
<_shockwave> y consegui pesimas cuentas y algunas con un pending de 72hs
<Infernet> _shockwave: a ver ga
<_shockwave> por eso pregunto
<_shockwave> jjaaj
<_shockwave> dale
<Infernet> _shockwave: http://www.red-pill.eu/freeunix.shtml
<_shockwave> ahi la reviso
<_shockwave> buenoi
<_shockwave> toda esa lista me comi
<_shockwave> me faltaron algunos, muy pocos, pero bueno
<_shockwave> gracias Infernet
<_shockwave> che..
<_shockwave> fernet
<Infernet> np
<Infernet> eh?
<_shockwave> o alguien, conocen algo de ToR ?
<Infernet> no
<_shockwave> no thor el personaje de Marvel, ToR
<Infernet> me suena pero no
<_shockwave> ToRk
<_shockwave> con K final
<Infernet> no nada
<_shockwave> barbaro
<Infernet> suena a lenguaje?
<_shockwave> [Infernet] algun dato de como navegar ocultando tu IP real incluyendo en server IRC ?
<Infernet> _shockwave: un psybnc
<Infernet> otra no te queda, los proxys rara vez se filtran
<_shockwave> para te paso...
<_shockwave> lo que estuve leyendo
<_shockwave> queres ? sobre TorK
<Infernet> dale
<Infernet> pero es un lenguaje de programacion? o q?
<_shockwave> no
<_shockwave> script
<_shockwave> mira
<_shockwave> si uso psybnc
<_shockwave> de hecho en este momento lo estoy usando
<_shockwave> para te paso
<_shockwave> http://www.linux-magazine.es/issue/46/039-041TorkLM46.pdf
<_shockwave> ToRk
<_shockwave> algo para ser invisible hasta en los servers IRC
<_shockwave> "supuestamente"!
<Infernet> interesante, ahora lo leo gracias
<_shockwave> (:
<_shockwave> de nada Infernet
<Infernet> 如欲獲得中文的協助!
<fzeta> compañía buenos días tardes;)
<Infernet> hola
<mimecar1> hola Infernet
<Infernet> mimecar1: hola
<alexneb> buenas
<alexneb> un problema con un fujitsu amilo,,,
<erAbuelo> tiralo
<erAbuelo> :)
<alexneb> tengo tarjeta de chip rt2500.. instale los dribers... esos pero resulta que ahoira me dice que el interruptor fisico esta apagado
<alexneb> le doy al unico boton que tiene la wifi.. pero no responde..
<alexneb> puedo forzarlo de alguna forma?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas alexneb?
<erAbuelo> le diste al boton y volviste a probar la wifi ?
<alexneb> tiene ubuntu en su ultima version
<alexneb> el escritorio es lxde
<alexneb> si si
<alexneb> pero no rula
<mimecar> ¿la 11.04?¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<alexneb> de hecho los botones de apagado desde el pc tampoco van
<erAbuelo> alexneb en una consola: sudo ifconfig -a
<erAbuelo> y pastea lo que sale
<alexneb> pero hago un iwconfig y esta activa la wifi.. osea que los drivers ya bno son problema
<alexneb> voy
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> no estoy en el
<alexneb> pero amo que me salen la LO la eth0 y wlan0 (que antes no salia)
<erAbuelo> alexneb: con iwconfig te activa la wifi ?
<alexneb> voy a probar un ifconfig wlan0 haber que me tira
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> primero: sudo iwconfig wlan0
<erAbuelo> y mira el tx-power
<alexneb> me dice no posible por rf kiull
<alexneb> kill*
<alexneb> mierda botones..
<erAbuelo> pues instala el rfkill
<alexneb> voy
<mimecar> alexneb: ¿que drivers son los que has instalado?
<alexneb> la tx power no me sale
<alexneb> me sake ka tx bytes... paquetes.. etc
<alexneb> instale crivers basicos de funcionamiento para chipset rt2500 (los de la tarjeta)
<mimecar> ¿el sistema no te reconocía la tarjeta?
<alexneb> el caso esque antes al hacer un ifconfig no rulaba y ahora si
<alexneb> pero me dice que esta apagado el boton
<alexneb> mimecar:  l reconocia pero se ve que lleva drivers privativos
<alexneb> una cosa..
<mimecar> ¿esos drivers te los ha instalado ubuntu o lo has hecho tu?
<alexneb> noto que el boton de apagado tampoco va.. serra que debo instalar las ghotkeys?... o configurar algo?
<alexneb> los drives?
<mimecar> si
<alexneb> estan el la web de ubuntu .. para descarga pero privativos..
<alexneb> pones rt2500 drivers ubuntu en google y salen
<alexneb> ...
<alexneb> creo que me falta configurar el boton...
<mimecar> los drivers te salieron en controladores privativos si o no
<mimecar> no tienes que ir a ninguna web
<alexneb> aunk no me interesa.. lo que me interesa es que rule la wifi.. lo demas me a igual la verda casi mejor que no rulen..
<alexneb> no
<alexneb> los baje de los foros de ubuntu -es
<alexneb> mmm
<mimecar> ...
<alexneb> voy a ver la pagina
<alexneb> y te la indico
<alexneb> pera...
<alexneb> aqui http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/rt2500-source/download
<mimecar> alexneb: has visto que esa dirección es de hardy ?
<alexneb> ...
<alexneb> :(
<alexneb> nu
<alexneb> mierda
<alexneb> osea que no me valen?
<mimecar> usa los que sean para tu versión de ubuntu
<alexneb> y que puedo hacer.. donde encuentro los drivers para la tarjeta ¿??¿?
<mimecar> aunque si el sistema te ha detectado el wifi
<mimecar> no se para que necesitas los privativos
<alexneb> quiere decir que a lo mejor me valen?
<alexneb> pues haber
<alexneb> al hacer un lspci me salia la tarjeta en lista
<marrajo> yo tengo una tarjeta usb que me regalo jazztel con chipset rt2500 y ubuntu-natty me la reconoce sola y con n-m configuro donde quiero conectarme; alexneb
<alexneb> pero al hacer in iwfconfig.. o un ifconfig no me salia
<alexneb> por eso instale los drivers
<alexneb> en fin
<alexneb> como puedo hacerlo para hacerla rular?
<mimecar> alexneb: prueba con el live cd si te funciona
<alexneb> no
<alexneb> ya probe y no la pilla
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<alexneb> ya se que es raro que al hacer un lspci la pille y con ifconfig no .. pero es lo que me sale
<alexneb> noseasasi: buenas ^^
<noseasasi> ;-) rebuenas
<marrajo> noseasasi, buenas
<mimecar> si lspci muestra el identificador del hardware
<mimecar> no quiere decir que lo reconozca
<alexneb> mimecar:  pues entonces no la reconocia..
<alexneb> el caso esque yo instale los drivers y ahora me sale en lista
<alexneb> pero por lo vist esta pagara mediante boton fisico..
<mimecar> la has apagado usando los botones?
<alexneb> pero ahora creo que me falta configurar el boton fisico para encenderla..
<alexneb> no no
<alexneb> eso me dice al abrir el nm
<alexneb> me dice
<mimecar> lxde usa el gestor de redes de gnome?
<alexneb> wifi se encuentra apagada desde boton fisico
<alexneb> usa nm
<alexneb> lxde
<alexneb> el del pajarillo
<alexneb> ^^
<alexneb> lubuntu?
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que lo pruebes con un live cd de ubuntu
<alexneb> mimecar:  como puedo forzar el encendido mediante comando?.. me refiero hay una forma de forzar el boton para que encienda la wifi?..
<alexneb> mimecar:  esque ya probe .. pero se ega y encima no rula.. es un amilo
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<alexneb> de fujitsu...
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mimecar> si el botón está cortando la conexión por hardware no puedes hacer nada
<noseasasi> alexneb: yo me las vi con dos portatiles de sos amilo... y
<noseasasi> uno la encendia y apagaba sólo desde bios
<noseasasi> y el otro no podía hacer nada porque se encendía por software, hay un proyecto algo antiguo que a mi no me funciono.
<noseasasi> espera que te lo busco...
<mimecar> alexneb: prueba con el live cd de ubuntu
<noseasasi> mimecar. alexneb se las piró pero el hilo era este (por si yo me voy después) http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/10903
<alexneb> hola?
<alexneb> me cai
<alexneb> mimecar: ??
<mimecar> prueba con el live cd de ubuntu
<noseasasi>  alexneb el hilo era este (por si yo me voy después) http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/10903
<CAP3280> no conocen algun cliente IRC con contestador para linux obviamente
<CAP3280> (?(
<mimecar> CAP3280: con contestador?
<mimecar> cualquier cliente te permite poner un mensaje cuando no estas en el ordenador
<CAP3280> perfecto
<CAP3280> pero se que muestra en el mensaje privado que te manden ?
<mimecar> lo que tengas puesto
<mimecar> el mensaje le dirá que no estas
<CAP3280> o sea, no se si me explico mimecar ... por ejemplo, vos seteas un mensaje personal, yo tehablo por privado y que en esa misma ventana aparesca el mensaje de ausente (?)
<CAP3280> se me entiende ??
<mimecar> si
<bumblebee> perfecto
<bumblebee> el comando exacto cual seria ..
<bumblebee> "/away (el mensaje)"
<mimecar> seguramente
<mimecar> chatzilla lo tiene como opción dentro del programa
<bumblebee> por que ya lo hice varias veces, probe y no pasa nada
<bumblebee> chatzilla hay para linux ????!
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> chatzilla es una extensión de firefox
<bumblebee> perdon, no entendi
<bumblebee> chatzilla es un cliente irc o un plugin para firefox ??
<mimecar> chatzilla se ejecuta en cualquier versión de firefox
<bumblebee> claro claro..
<bumblebee> y sirve como cliente irc.
<bumblebee> lo voy a probar
<bumblebee> gracias mimecar
<bumblebee> (:
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<jose> Buen día. Alguien puede decirme la versión/nombre de alguna distribución de Ubuntu que maneje el Kernel 2.4 de inicio??
<mimecar> jose: no creo que tengas ninguna con soporte
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas usar ese kernel?
<jose> mimecar: Lo que pasa es que compré en la empresa una tarjeta multipuerto PERLE SPEED, y dice que es compatible con kernel 2.2, 2.4 y 2.6. Pero lo he probado bajo kernel 2.6 y el instalador del driver maneja archivos que en el kernel 2.6 ya no existen, o tienen otro nombre.
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar otro driver
<jose> Así que ahora quería probar en el kernel 2.4, seguro ahí tiene que funcionar.
<jose> Ya busqué, pero no encuentro. Como que no hay mucho soporte para esa tarjeta.
<mimecar> con el kernel 2.4 no encontrarás nada que tenga actualizaciones en ubuntu
<jose> Y en la página del fabricante están los mismos drivers que vienen en el cd.
<jose> O cómo le pudiera hacer para que me funcione el instalador en el kernel 2.6?? No se mucho de esto. Se pueden modificar los archivos de instalación y adaptarlo al Kernel 2.6??
<mimecar> el fabricante habrá publicado unos drivers más recientes que los del cd seguro
<mimecar> depende mucho del driver que se pueda actualizar
<jose> Ah, mmmm...... En la página del fabricante no lo han actualizado. Qué distro de Ubuntu maneja el Kernel 2.4?? Sólo para hacer la prueba. Aunque no tenga soporte, ya que lo ocupo sólo en un servidor, y no tengo más que el sistema de la empresa y esta tarjeta multipuerto.
<mimecar> como no sea las primeras versiones de ubuntu
<mimecar> si ese servidor tiene conexión con el exterior no es buena idea instalar un 2.4
<mimecar> el 2.6 es de Diciembre del 2003
<mimecar> 2.4 de enero del 2001
<mimecar> con esas fechas, todas las versiones de ubuntu usarán el 2.6
<jose> Entonces hasta la de enero del 2001, verdad??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ubuntu salió en el 2006
<jose> Ah.....
<mimecar> lo más seguro es que usara el kernel 2.6
<jose> Entonces no hay distros de ubuntu con kernel más bajo que la 2.6
<mimecar> no lo creo
<jose> Híjole.
<mimecar> la primera es del 2004 de ubuntu
<jose> El driver también trae archivos rpm, pero esas no se pueden usar en distros de ubuntu, verdad?? Sólo .deb
<mimecar> conviertelo con alien
<mimecar> ¿en que formato tienes el driver?
<alfplayer> jose: si dice que es compatible con 2.6 hay que intentar hacerlo funcionar con 2.6
<alfplayer> si es una placa comprada nueva debería funcionar con kernel recientes
<mimecar> alfplayer: en las últimas versiones han cambiado bastantes cosas en el kernel
<mimecar> pero una placa que de "soporte" para el kernel 2.2 tiene mucho tiempo
<jose> alfplayer: Mira, esto dice en el manual sobre el Kernel:
<jose> he UltraPort cards and UltraPort SIinstalled on Linux machines use the perle-sor Linux. The driver supports the Linux kernel versions 2.2, 2.4 and 2.6. The keles are needed for kernel 2.2 and 2.4. For the 2.6 kernel, a configuration kernelnd a set of makefile rules describing how the modules are built is required.
<jose> he UltraPort Express cards installed on Linux machines use the perle-serial drivhe driver supports the Linux kernel versions 2.4 and 2.6. The Kernel header fileeeded for kernel 2.4. For the 2.6 kernel, a configuration kernel source tree andmakefile rules describing how the modules are build is required
<alfplayer> mimecar: sí
<mimecar> !paste jose
<kubot> jose: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> jose: no pegues tanto texto en el canal
<jose> Perdón mimecar, no sabía. No lo volveré a hacer.
<jose> mimecar: el nombre del rpm es: perle-serial-3.2.0-1.src.rpm
<jose> Y a parte tiene el .tar
<alfplayer> jose: realmente, lo que dice no parece interesante
<jose> Que es el que he estado usando, pero deja lo convierto con alien, el rpm
<mimecar> jose: pon en pastebin el error que te da al compilar el driver
<mimecar> ese RPM es el código fuente, da igual que lo conviertas
<alfplayer> jose: puedes mostrarnos la página de descargas de esta placa donde obtienes .deb, .rpm y demás archivos ?
<jose> Entonces dará igual que con el .tar, verdad?? Deja te pego por pastebin el error y te paso la liga por aquí. Espera.
<jose> Sí, es en la página de www.perle.com  Sólo que a veces no deja entrar, como que el server donde está alojada es malo, o está muy saturado el sitio. Deja te paso los errores. Espera.
<mimecar> esa página se carga bien
<jose> Yo tengo rato tratando de entrar, y no carga. Y no tengo cortafuego ni nada. Estoy en México, a lo mejor algo tiene que ver.
<alfplayer> jose: sería bueno si muestras la página exacta del modelo exacto de la placa
<jose> Sí, estoy tratando de entrar.
<jose> Para pegar el link.
<mimecar> pon mientras el error que te da al compilar
<alfplayer> estoy navegando ese sitio sin ninguna dificultad, con velocidad
<jose> Ok, te pego el enlace del error, deja lo copio, porque no me deja entrar al portal del fabricante. Espera.
<jose> mimecar: te paso el enlace del error   http://pastebin.com/dqnGPMFf
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalado el código fuente del kernel?
<jose> MMMM..... Cómo puedo saber ese dato del código fuente, mimecar??
<jose> Tengo instalada la distro ubuntu server 10.04.3 32 bit.
<jose> La versión del kernel es la 2.6.32-33-generic-pae
<mimecar> ¿tu lo has instalado?
<jose> Sí.
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces lo tienes instaldo
<mimecar> ¿has instalado todo lo que pone en el archivo readme?
<jose> Mmmmmm......
<jose> No sé qué guarde ese archivo. Son drivers??
<mimecar> ¿no has leido las instrucciones?
<jose> Lo que he hecho hasta ahora es instalar el entorno gráfico.
<jose> Los build-essential
<cousteau> apt-cache policy linux-headers
<jose> Los linux-headers
<cousteau> *linux-headers-generic
<cousteau> bueno, el paquete se llama así; usa el gestor de paquetes de tu elección para comprobarlo
<cousteau> los archivos README e INSTALL no son scripts ni nada parecido, son instrucciones legibles por humanos explicando qué hay que hacer
<mimecar> jose: lee las instrucciones
<jose> Ah, jejeje..... Ese sí lo revisé, cousteau y mimecar.
<jose> Creí que era algún archivo especial de linux.
<jose> Pero sí revisé el readme del controlador.
<jose> mimecar: No puedo entrar a la página de perle. Sobre los errores que te puse por pastebin, cuál crees que pueda ser el problema??
<mimecar> parece que te falta algún paquete para compilar
<jose> mimecar: Te pongo el pastebin del archivo README que viene con los drivers, a ver si por ahí encuentras algo que me haga falta:  http://pastebin.com/0Dp5X5MQ
<jose> mimecar: La que tengo yo es la Speed4 LE 4 port card (creo que así está la opción de descarga en la página del fabricante).
<mimecar> ¿donde pone que tienes que ejecutar tar_install como root?
<jose> dice que descomprima el .tar en /tmp
<mimecar> ejecutalo con un usuario normal
<jose> ok, deja intentarlo.
<jose> No me deja, me dice que permiso denegado.
<jose> mimecar: te pongo la liga que viene en el manual para instalar desde el .tar   http://pastebin.com/7hR5dpQS
<mimecar> en principio te tiene que ir
<mimecar> busca un driver más reciente
<irene-Canarias> hola a tod@s, ¿como puedo hacer para que no me pida la contraseña cada vez que abro mi correo?
<mimecar> ¿que programa usas para ver el correo?
<irene-Canarias> Evolution 2.32.2
<irene-Canarias> Evolution 2.32.2
<mimecar> ¿no te sale la opción de guardar la contraseña cuando has creado la cuenta?
<irene-Canarias> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.18) Gecko/20110617 Thunderbird/3.1.11
<irene-Canarias> paso a  este
<irene-Canarias> Para cambiarlo español?
<mimecar> ¿en que idioma has instalado ubuntu 11.04?
<irene-Canarias> español
<irene-Canarias> firefox me salio en ingles y lo puse no se como en español
<mimecar> haciendo la instalación en español deberían salirte bien
<mimecar> primero, ¿has puesto todas las actualziaciones?
<mimecar> irene-Canarias: estas?
<jose> mimecar: Mira esto: For the 2.6 kernel, a configured kernel source tree with a set of makefile rules describing how modules are built is required.
<irene-Canarias>     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-next
<irene-Canarias>     sudo apt-get update
<irene-Canarias>     sudo apt-get upgrade
<jose> Según ese texto, dice que en el archivo makefile está el nombre de los módulos usados por el instalador??
<mimecar> irene-Canarias: ¿para que añades ese repositorio de PPA?
<mimecar> jose: ¿has probado de nuevo a entrar en la página del hardware?
<irene-Canarias> no lo se lo busque en un foro de ubunyu
<irene-Canarias> que significa.
<jose> mimecar: Sí, pero no carga. Yo creo que cuando llege a la casa lo voy a intentar de nuevo porque desde acá del trabajo no entra.
<mimecar> que estas instalando paquetes de una fuente no oficial
<irene-Canarias>     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-next.    sudo apt-get update.   sudo apt-get upgrade.
<mimecar> irene-Canarias: para tener los programas en castellano no necesitas eso
<mimecar> no se que versión del thunderbird te instalará eso
<irene-Canarias> 6.0 sigue en ingles
<mimecar> :(
<jose> mimecar: Te pongo el paste del contenido del archivo makefile  http://pastebin.com/wxmk8Wy9    Puedes indicarme el nombre de las librerías que se listan ahí?? Porque no las veo.
<mimecar> si lo has instalado te has puesto una versión de desarrollo
<irene-Canarias> y ahora
<mimecar> para poner el sistema en castellano, en el icono de apagado, pulsas configuración del sistema
<mimecar> Soporte de idiomas, seleccionas castellano
<mimecar> eso si estas usando unity (aparece una barra grande de iconos a la izquierda de la pantalla)
<mimecar> otra forma de hacerlo es sacando el menú de unity, escribes "Idioma" y te saldrá
<mimecar> eso se aplicará a los programas, aunque no se si afectará a la versión que has instalado de thunderbird
<irene-Canarias> sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-es-es
<irene-Canarias> esto vale?
<mimecar> ¿ya has hecho lo que te he puesto?
<irene-Canarias> perdona
<mimecar> ese comando te instalará la traducción en thunderbird
<irene-Canarias> Estoy descargando soporte de idiomas en sistema
<mimecar> ¿has seleccionado el español como idioma?
<irene-Canarias> estoy en ello muchas gracias
<mimecar> cuando esté instalado reinicia el equipo
<jose> mimecar: y cuando ejecuto el Makefile, me manda estos errores    http://pastebin.com/rpQtciiv
<mimecar> jose: no puedes hacer eso
<jose> mimecar: upssss.... Y el contenido del archivo Makefile, ya lo pudiste revisar??
<cyrix_larsson> buenas tardes..
<cyrix_larsson> como se pueden achicar los iconos del escritorio de ubuntu 11.04..??
<cyrix_larsson> ..se puede.?
<xangua> si te refieres a unity, no
<cyrix_larsson> chanserv
<cyrix_larsson> ..
<cyrix_larsson> ppff....buena ayuda..  :)
<cyrix_larsson> hay alguien mirando el chat..??
<cyrix_larsson> les cuento un chiste..??
<cyrix_larsson> :P
<cyrix_larsson> xangua.....tengo KDE
<cyrix_larsson> Unity lo elimine, no me gusto para nada
<sergio232> hola chicos conoceis un cliente irc en ubuntu que permita las videollamadas, una pizarra compartida por los dos, el chat, sabeis de algun cliente irc así?
<xangua> no existe tal cosa sergio
<xangua> sergio232:
<sergio232> no?
<sergio232> en windows tampoco?
<cyrix_larsson> netmeeting en windows
<sergio232> ahh pero en ubuntu no lo han creado?
<mimecar> jose: el Makefile se usa para compilar
<mimecar> sergio232: gtalk permite hacer videoconferencia y chatear
<sergio232> y lo de la pizarra?
<mimecar> eso no lo tiene
<Ramir00> hola
<sergio232> esque yo soy nuevo en esto del irc y me hizo ilusion cuando leí que se podia
<sergio232> compartir una pizarra y todo
<sergio232> jeje
<mimecar> ¿donde has leido que se podía?
<irene-Canarias> Hola, ya esta, gracias
<sergio232> pero no en ubuntu
<sergio232> creo que hablaba de windwos
<sergio232> windows
<mimecar> ¿te ha funcionado Irene?
<sergio232> Para los que aún no sepan de qué demonios
<sergio232> trata este artículo, os explicaré rápidamente
<sergio232> en qué consiste el DCC.
<sergio232> Los usuarios de IRC (Internet Relay Chat) no
<sergio232> sólo tienen la posibilidad de conversar con otros
<mimecar> ....
<sergio232> de IRC, que es el DCC.
<sergio232> hay
<mimecar> sergio232: no pegues tanto texto en el canal
<irene-Canarias> una cosita donde puedo comprar un pc sin sistema operativo, o que casa ¿acer? ¿msi?
<irene-Canarias> si funciono gracias
<mimecar> solo podrás comprar un PC sin sistema operativo si es clónico
<mimecar> dell me parece que tenía esa opción
<Ramir00> alguien que me nombre haber si el xchat hace cuac
<irene-Canarias> dell solo? um um que tal?
<mimecar> no he tenido esa marca
<mimecar> !paste sergio232
<kubot> sergio232: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> sergio232: con videoconferencia y chat tienes gtalk
<sergio232> kubot como se puede hacer un pastebin que se elimine cuadno quieras?
<mimecar> no puedes sergio232
<sergio232> por eso no me gusta
<wicope> hola, ¿Qué diferencia hay entre mount -o bind ... y mount -- bind ...?
<mimecar> entonces busca otro servidor que permita hacer lo que quieres
<sergio232> nada simplemente
<sergio232> no pego nada y ya esta
<sergio232> yo como lo preguntaste
<mimecar> sergio232: ¿sabes que los logs del IRC son públicos?
<Ramir00> no hay carpeta sounds en xchat
<sergio232> mimecar pues no
<mimecar> todo lo que escribes se almacena
<sergio232> osea que esto lo puede ver caulquiera que no este en el canal
<mimecar> si
<sergio232> ahh
<sergio232> pa mi que eso va a ser unas de esas paginas que veo como en una especie de chat sin formato
<sergio232> eso serán conversaciones de irc?
<mimecar> si que tienen formato, y estas en el IRC
<sergio232> esque avces al buscar solucion a algun problema por la web
<sergio232> bueno no es sin formato digo que no es una pagina web muy vistosa por asi decirlo
<sergio232> me encuentro con paginas que son como logs de chats
<sergio232> xd
<sergio232> ah gracias mimecar voy a descargar el gtalk
<sergio232> aver que tal esta
<sergio232> ahora hablamos
<mimecar> no lo puedes descargar
<sergio232> no?
<mimecar> es la propia cuenta de gmail
<rodri> hola amigos! necesito ayuda con unity!
<xangua> pidgin y empathy soportan voz y video del gtalk
<xangua> o desde el mismo gmail, necesitas instalar un complemento para firefox
<mimecar> xangua: con un plugin tienes eso dentro del navegador
<mimecar> !ask rodri
<kubot> rodri: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<rodri> ahh muchas gracias ! no suelo usar este medio para pedir ayuda, pero no encuntro nada en google...
<rodri> Mi problema es que instale gnome 3.0 y como no me gustó desactive el repositorio con ppa-purge y volvi a unity... la cuestion es que los lanzadores y todas las configuraciones de los paneles volvieron a las por default, y las cambie, pero al reiniciar siempre vuelven a las originales, pienso que algun archivo sera read-only?
<mimecar> rodri: crea un usuario nuevo en tu sistema
<mimecar> gnome 3 es inestable en ubuntu
<rodri> quisiera saber cual es el archivo que guarda las configuraciones de unity...
<jose> mimecar: Mira este paste   http://pastebin.com/LUsEjexV   Generé el archivo .deb del .rpm, y después lo traté de instalar. Qué hará falta?? Dice algo del kde, como que lo programaron para instalarse sobre ese escritorio (kde).
<jose> mimecar: Crees que necesite instalar ese escritorio (kde) e intentar crear el .deb e instalarlo desde ahí??
<mimecar> has hecho un .deb del RPM del código fuente?
<mimecar> los paquetes deb no se instalan de esa forma (aparte que es el código fuente)
<jose> mimecar: Me puedes ayudar a instalar ese paquete??
<mimecar> me parece que ese paquete es el mismo que el .tar.gz
<mimecar> sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb
<mimecar> pero no te instalará el driver
<jose> mimecar: Mira lo que salió   http://pastebin.com/ZrYHuQ3f
<coloman> clear
<jose> Así aún no está instalado el driver??? No marcó error.
<mimecar1> jose: es el código fuente
<coloman> Gente alguien puede decirme como cambiar la frecuencia de mi procesador pero en la consola?
<mimecar1> coloman: el sistema lo hace de forma automática por ti
<jose> mimecar1: Entonces, después de esa instrucción que me diste, qué seguiría??
<xangua> cpufreq-selector  creo coloman
<mimecar1> esa instrucción te instala el paquete
<mimecar1> pero te dejarla solo el código fuente
<xangua> jose: compila el codigo fuente
<coloman> Bien pruebo, gracias
<mimecar1> xangua: tiene que descargarse una versión más reciente del driver
<coloman> Ahh una consulta mas, como cierro la ventana del canal en el que charlo sin cerrar el programa de irc o desconectarme del servidor?
<xangua> mimecar1: pss dícelo a el, no a mi :P
<jose> mimecar1: En dónde me deja ese código fuente. Cómo lo puedo instalar el driver con ese código fuente??
<xangua> coloman: depede de que cliente uses
<mimecar1> ya se lo he dicho antes
<coloman> irssi
<mimecar1> jose: ¿te ha funcionado antes el programa que tenías en el .tar.gz?
<rodri> nadie sabe donde se guardan las preferencias de los paneles y de unity? :(
<coloman> mimecar1: el cpufrec.. es un applet para gnome
<mimecar1> rodri: crea un usuario nuevo y mira si se arregla
<coloman> habia un comenado que te permitia hacerlo pero no recuerdo cual pòr eso la pregunta
<jose> mimecar1: No, es el que te comentaba me marca un buen de errores. Entonces el rpm es algo similar al .tar?? Pero en otro formato digamoslo así??
<mimecar1> es lo mismo
<mimecar1> descarga el último driver
<jose> mimecar1: Híjole..... Pues entonces mi única esperanza es que el fabricante haya puesto alguna actualización, o buscar alguna otra distro diferente a ubuntu.
<coloman> .tar no es lo mismo .rpm, uno simplente contiene  una cantidad  x de archivos desntro de una estructuca. Mietras que el otro hace eso, lo comprime, actualiza la bse de datos del sistema de paquetes instalados y marca las dependencias por solo mencionar lo mas sobresaliente
<coloman> Perdon
<mimecar> jose: ¿por que crees que te funcionará en otras distribuciones?
<jose> coloman: Entonces si ya actualicé esa información con el .deb, donde puedo revisar las dependencias??
<mimecar> te has bajado un driver antiguo para un kernel 2.6
<mimecar> busca la versión más reciente
<coloman> lo puedes hacer con el dpkg -L que te dara infromacion del paquete, aunque desde aptitude es mas grafico y simple el tema
<mimecar> coloman: es un paquete de código fuente, no una aplicación
<mimecar> no se si tendrá dependencias
<coloman> entiendo
<coloman> verifica en el paquete por lo general suelen venir con un LEAME donde te dicen que utilizan
<coloman> sino tendras que probar a lo antiguo  o leerte el fuente y ver
<coloman> que intentas instalar si se puede preguntar=
<coloman> ?
<jose> coloman: El driver de una tarjeta multipuerto serial Perle SPEED 4 puertos rj-45
<coloman> de donde  lo estas descargando?
<jose> coloman: Del disco que incluía la tarjeta. Mira, este es el LEAME   http://pastebin.com/0Dp5X5MQ
<mimecar> jose: cuando hayas descargado un driver actualizado me avisas
<xangua>  http://www.perle.com/
<jose> mimecar: Sí, muchas gracias mimecar. Así te pones siempre tu nick?? mimecar?? Para buscarte así la siguiente vez que entre.
<coloman> No dice nada de las dependencias solo de necesitar kerner desde el 2.6.x como sugerido
<jose> coloman: sí, pero nomás no quiere. Deja busco en la página del fabricante una versión del driver más reciente, como dice mimecar.
<coloman> sip, tienees que linkear a las direccion de tu kernel y contruyes el driver
<jose> Sí.
<jose> coloman: Ya lo hice, pero nada.
<coloman> habilitaste tu kernel para que soperte este tipo de placa?
<jose> coloman: mmmmm..... Cómo lo hago??
<jose> coloman: es una pci-X
<jose> coloman: como puedo saber si me la reconoció??
<coloman> ahah, ahi estamos, primero fijate en la configuracion de tu kernel, creo que en devices si esta  o esta habilitado el soporte
<coloman> desde ahi  si no lo esta, habilitalo y compila el kernel nuevo, cargalo, y recien coloca  el linkeo y arma el driver
<mimecar> coloman: ¿que relación tiene la compilación del driver con el kernel?
<jose> coloman: con qué nombre deberían aparecer las tarjetas de esta ranura??
<coloman> Para compilarlo ninguna, pero si no esta habilitado el espacio de direcciones en el kernel para poder utilizar el dispositivo, por mucho driver que tengas no puedes usarlo
<mimecar> pero primero tendrá que compilarlo
<coloman> por eso le digo que  habilite el soporte para este tipo de dispositivo
<coloman> al kernel si
<mimecar> eso le obliga a entrar en la configuración de su kernel y eso no es sencillo
<jose> coloman, mimecar: cuál es el comando que me permite listar los dispositivos reconocidos?? Hay uno que me muestra todo el hardware que está conectado a los slots.
<coloman> te en cuenta que hay driver que toman informacion de las estructuras activas del kernel, no de las que no activadas
<mimecar> jose: lspci
<coloman> si es cierto, le obliga a la compilacion
<mimecar> sin compilación no tiene nada
<coloman> lspci te muestra los dispositivos pci que tengas conectados no quiere decir que esten funcinando
<coloman> la verdad jose eso nose, pero si usas ubuntu tiene algunos applet que te lo informan
<jose> coloman: Ok, pero si está listado significa que si está habilitado en el kernel??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> jose: descarga el driver más reciente
<coloman> no significa que detecta que esta  en tu computador
<coloman> es como en windows que detecta el dsipositivo desconocido y muchas veces te dice que pero como tiene el driver no lo puedes usar, me explico?
<jose> mimecar: Sí, eso haré mejor jejeje... Bueno, los busco por acá luego, porque desde esta red no me carga la página del fabricante. Muchas gracias mimecar, coloman por la ayuda.
<jose> mimecar: Ya por último, dejo el paste del comando lspci    http://pastebin.com/qP8s0pc5
<coloman> wc
<alexneb> buenas^^
<alexneb> una duda.. estoy queriendo compartir red wifi por cable cruzado, para ello cuento con cable cruzado rj45 y usando firestarter..
<alexneb> añadi una nueva coneccion en el server, y puse una ip distinta de la usada en wifi, luego inicie firestarter... conecte el cable y puse la coneccion en el cliente como en el server.. y conecta.. pero tengo un problema .. el google no me va.. sera algo de las dns?
<mimecar> haz un ping a la IP de google
<alexneb> desde el cliente?
<mimecar> si
<alexneb> me dice uncknow host
<alexneb> diooos ... soy un patas ^^
<mimecar> haz las pruebas primero sin firestarter
<alexneb> unknow*
<alexneb> mimecar:  esta conectado .. pero no entra
<alexneb> pera
<alexneb> voy
<mimecar> vale melon
<alexneb> probando
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> un segun.. tengo cortafuegos en el cliente... lo desactivo?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> si a una IP no te da respuesta el ping, la conexión está mal
<alexneb> voy
<alexneb> nada
<alexneb> :S
<alexneb> pues vale
<alexneb> desde el principio..
<mimecar> le has dicho al servidor que de conexión a la otra máquina?
<alexneb> configuro una red cableada.. con ip 192.168.0.1
<alexneb> siendo mi wifi 192.168.2.1
<alexneb> mascara 255.255.255.0
<alexneb> y sin puerta de enlace...
<alexneb> en el cliente pongo red nueva coneccion 92.168.0.2
<alexneb> puerta enlace 192.168.0.1
<alexneb> mascara 255.255.255.0
<alexneb> y sin dns... como en la red server
<alexneb> conecto..
<alexneb> y rula pero al abrir google no va...
<mimecar> ¿como sabes que funciona?
<alexneb> mimecar:  tambien instale dhpc server3 ese
<alexneb> pues pone conectado
<alexneb> osea que conectar conecta
<alexneb> lo unico esque no se muy bien a que conecta
<alexneb> XD
<mimecar> conectado no quiere decir que tenga conexión con el exterior
<mimecar> ¿has configurado eso?
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> nu se
<alexneb> un segun..
<alexneb> hago ping a a direccion 192.168.0.1 (servidor) y me dice destination host unreachable...
<alexneb> eso es que esta fatal.. a que si mimecar
<mimecar> si, busca una guía que te explique como se hace
<alexneb> vaaale
<alexneb> voy a trastear...
<alexneb> gracias man!
<sianhulo> amigos, cree un live usb, pero cada que intento bootear con el me dice"boot error"
<mimecar-away> sianhulo: ¿como lo has creado?
<alexneb> sianhulo:  como lo grabaste?
<sianhulo> tanto con el que viene por defecto en ubuntu, como unetbootin
<alexneb> mmm
<XuMuK> hola
<alexneb> sianhulo:  has comprobado que la iso este en perfectas condiciones?
<alexneb> XuMuK: nas!
<sianhulo> alexneb, si, de hecho, funciona en otra computadora
<alexneb> sianhulo: ... la iso que quemaste con el pen va bien en otro ordenadoe... no?
<sianhulo> si
<alexneb> sianhulo: ...mmm que arquitectura tiene el ordenador que quieres hacer la live session?.. si es diferente de i386 pues a lo mejor es el fallo que te da..
<alexneb> porque una arquitectura distinta pues nesecita un kernell concreto como pasa en los amd (64bit)
<sianhulo> alexneb, pues fijate que en el que SI funciona tiene una arquitectura diferente a la que esta en el pendrive, pero la que no lo corre tiene el mismo
<fzeta> sianhulo: a que te refieres cuándo dices (la que viene por defecto en ubuntu)?
<XuMuK> alexneb, ordenadores que soportan la de x86_64 tambien soportan la de x86
<XuMuK> al revez no
<alexneb> ya.. pero muchas veces creo que da fallo
<sianhulo> fzeta, el programa que viene por defecto, caragador de arranque o algo asi
<alexneb> a mi me ha pasado..
<alexneb> fzeta: !! ^^
<XuMuK> fzeta, supongo que usb-disk-creator
<sianhulo> XuMuK, NO lo instale en esa computadora, pero si mostro el menu de unetbootin
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> pues creo que es tema de arquitectura
<XuMuK> alexneb, que processador tiene?
<sianhulo> no es por arquitectura, mi computadora tiene un core 2 duo y la que si lo corre una pentium iv
<alexneb> lo mismo has quemado una distro de arquitectura 64 y le metes en un 64 (el que va bien) y el otro pues es un x86
<alexneb> o al revez
<sianhulo> alexneb, la que lo corre es de 32 bits
<alexneb> como dice aqui el colega...
<XuMuK> si es un Core uo/Pentium D o superior o una AMD - soportará amboas
<alexneb> pues el 32 es el que normalmente corre de todo ^^
<XuMuK> duo*
<alexneb> sabes que procesador es el otro?
<alexneb> amd depende
<alexneb> depende .. los amd ultimamente apuestan mucho en 54...
<alexneb> 64*
<sianhulo> el que corre es una pentium iv, esta computadora es core 2 duo(esta es el que da boot error)
<alexneb> yo quemaria una iso 64 y a probar ^^ no puierdes nada..
<alexneb> que modelo es?
<sianhulo> alexneb, la iso es la version de 64 bits
<XuMuK> alexneb, a ver como corres algo de 64 en 32...
<alexneb> pues prueba a quemar una iso 32
<alexneb> a mi me paso con mi netbook
<alexneb> las iso de 64 me dabasn error...
<alexneb> :P
<sianhulo> pero es que la iso esta bien, por algo se inicia en la otra
<XuMuK> qque error?
<XuMuK> sianhulo, eso es muy facil de comprobar
<XuMuK> compara las sumas de md5
<sianhulo> XuMuK, tambien lo hize
<XuMuK> y?
<sianhulo> el live-usb-install tiene esa funcion, pues es la correcta
<sianhulo> asi que se descargo bien
<alexneb> XuMuK:  si la iso que tiene quemada el chico es de 64 y el proce es un 32 lo mas normal es que le de fallo
<alexneb> el otro puede ser un multiarquitectura..
<sianhulo> alexneb, mi procesador es de 64 bits
<sianhulo> es una core 2 duo
<alexneb> pero lo normal es que le de fallo
<XuMuK> sianhulo, pues deberia poder correr ambas
<alexneb> deberia
<sianhulo> XuMuK, pues me da boot error
<alexneb> y mi netbook (core duo) tambien
<alexneb> pero mi netbook solo corre con 32 bits
<alexneb> asi que mi consejo... es
<alexneb> instalate una 32 en el pen y prueba!
<fzeta> sianhulo: nada pierdes con probar con una de 32 bits ;)
<alexneb> que no pierdes na!
<alexneb> ^^
<fzeta> seeee alexneb
<alexneb> un fzeta !!
<alexneb> pacha man!
<alexneb> seeee
<alexneb> ^^
<sianhulo> es que tambien he probado con 32 bits, tambien me dan problemas(aunque era de maverick)
<alexneb> ara vengo.. reinicio...
<alexneb> ;:P
<sianhulo> ahorita ando con oneiric
<alexneb> fzeta:  cronometra
<sianhulo> la de natty tambien me dio boot error, pero esa se arreglo solo, a la 3avez que probe con unetbootin es que funciono(ya habia probado 2 veces tanto con el que viene por defecto como con live-usb-install)
<mimecar> sianhulo: ¿has comprobado que la iso esté bien descargada?
<alexneb_> tara!!!
<alexneb_> ^^
<sianhulo> si, el checksum lo certifica
<XuMuK> mimecar, dice que comparó las sumas md5
<mimecar> si usas unetbootin y el usb está bien te tiene que funcionar
<sianhulo> pero no lo hace, simplemente la bios muestra"boot error"
<mimecar> ¿que sistema de archivos tiene el usb?
<sianhulo> pues he probado con fat32
<mimecar> ¿formateas el usb antes de pasar la iso?
<sianhulo> si, cada vez que pase la iso formatie el usb
<mimecar> ¿cuantas particiones tiene ese usb?
<sianhulo> solo 1
<mimecar> funciona en otros equipos
<sianhulo> inexplicablemente si
<alexneb_> ^^
<mimecar> ¿en ese ordenador te ha funcionado antes?
<Carmen> Hola amigos,acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.4.3 en mi usb no de modo live si no una instalacion completa,y mi pregunta es si el bootmanager no se me pasara al disco duro una vez lo vuelva a poner en la computadora ?
<sianhulo> mimecar, otros me han funcionado, este nunca
<Carmen> una vez instale ubuntu en USB pero el bootmanager instalo en el disco fisico de la PC y sin el USB no arrancaba,,,de la manera que lo hice ahora es la adecuada ?
<aguitel> Carmen, depende de donde instalastes el grub
<Carmen> aguitel, le quite el disco duro a mi laptop
<aguitel> Carmen, y entonces es imposible que te bootee desde el hd
<XuMuK> Carmen, normalmente al finalizar la instalacion te pregunta donde instalar el grub...
<XuMuK> Carmen, y si has instalado en pendrive por que instalas grub en DD?
<Carmen> no me pregunto nada de el grub,,lo vi instalar en la barra de progreso,,mi inquietud es que al poner el disco de regreso me pase el grub a la pc
<Carmen> eso es lo que quiero evitar que no me deje bootear mi pc sin el USB como me paso anteriormente al tener el disco duro de mi PC en ella al momento de la instalacion
<aguitel> corrija el orden de booteo en el bios
<Carmen> el orden de booteo esta bien,,por que puedo quitar el USB y ya,,pero con el grub era el problemon,,al no estar presente el USB no arrancaba nunca
<ernest> buenas
<Carmen> buenas ernest
<ernest> hola problemas con el grub???
<ernest> el grub esta tanto en el usb como en la particion que tengas el sistema
<Carmen> ernest, acabo de instalar ubuntu en un USB de 16G con 1G de Swap,,el detalle es que saque el disco duro de la pc a la hora de la instalacion,,el grub no me afectara si quiero adelante ponerle de regreso el disco a mi pc
<ernest> no no afecta
<Carmen> ernest, eres el mejor
<Carmen> grasias
<ernest> cuando elijasa la opcion de booteo entrara un grub u otro
<ernest> disco o usb
<aguitel> chicos,todo sistema linux que funciona con grub da la posibilidad de instalarlo en el mbr (primera opcion) o al principio de alguna particion o inclusive de NO instalarlo directamente
<ernest> pero solo un sistema
<Carmen> una vez cometi el error de instalar en USB y dejar el disco fisico de mi pc montado y el grub paso al disco de la pc,,sin el USB no podia usar la PC :(
<ernest> si instalas en un usb o disco sin ningun otro disco solo tienes el grub de la particion que usas sin afectar alos otros
<sianhulo> ya me esta sacando de quicio¿saben si es posible instalar ubuntu desde una .iso estando ejecutando desde un live cd?
<Carmen> sianhulo, claro que puedes
<sianhulo> ¿de que manera?
<ernest> no el grub no pasa de un lado a otro
<ernest> siempre esta
<Carmen> sianhulo, lo has intentado aun ?
<ernest> lo unico que hay que actualizarlo
<ernest> si entras con el grub en un segundo sistema por ejemplo y actualizas el kernel el kernel no te cambia
<Carmen> ernest, muchas grasias,,pero si lo actualizo estando presente el disco fisico,me agrega el otro sistema operativo al grub,,pero solo en el USB ?
<sianhulo> osea, yo tengo una .iso en mi sistema, viendo que al usar un live pendrive me da boot error, etonces quiero usar un cd que tengo por ahi(con una version mas vieja) para intentar instalar desde la iso que esta en el disco duro
<ernest> por que el grub no es el que esta en su particion
<Carmen> sianhulo, asumo que si el iso esta en el disco donde vas a montar el sistema operativo no podras,,a menos que hagas una particion adicional
<Carmen> ernest, aprendi algo nuevo y muy inportante contigo hoy
<XuMuK> Carmen, será porque has instalado el sistema en DD y el grub en pendrive
<ernest> si carmen si entras con el disco duro te agregara el boteo del usb cuando actualies el grub
<sianhulo> pero el problema es como lo ejecuto
<ernest> y a la inversa tambien
<Carmen> XuMuK, si asi fue,,pero hoy le saque el disco a la pc para que el grub instalara en el USB,,asumiendo yo,,pero para asegurarme entre al chat,,,y disculpen la ignorancia,,completamente nueva en esto
<ernest> pero ojo con entrar con el boteo deusb y actualizar el grub por qque te puede pasar lo mmismo
<ernest> que te paso
<ernest> tanto en el usb y en el disco o cada particion de sistema hay un grub
<XuMuK> Carmen, naa, para eso esta el canal)
<Carmen> osea que no puedo usar update grub,,o si instala una vercion generica nueva ella auto actualiza grub,,eso me afectaria de estar presente el disco en la PC ?
<ernest> luego despues tenemos el fstab donde decimos que particiones montamos al iniciar
<XuMuK> Carmen, lo que te quiero decir, que no es nesesario sacar el DD, solo tienes que indicar pendrive como punto de instalacion de grub
<XuMuK> Carmen, si tienes indicado el punto de montaje de /boot/ en pendrive - en teoria no, no deberia afectarte
<Carmen> XuMuK, ok ya me estaba asustando,,acabo de instalar las actualizaciones y entre ellas esta una vercion generica,,y al actualizar eso el grub tambien actualiza
<Carmen> ok
<XuMuK> Carmen, compruebalo en fstab por si acaso
<ernest> la version generica se instala en el sistema que utilizas
<Carmen> perfecto,,muchas grasias a TODOS
<alexneb> taraaa!!!
<alexneb> mimecar:  ya lo tengo... y sin firestarter...
<alexneb> el problema era reiniciar ^^
<Carmen> sianhulo, si estas booteando de un live disc para que instalar usando un iso desde un live disc
<sianhulo> Carmen, porque la version del live disk es mas vieja que la que quiero instalar
<Carmen> sianhulo, tiene sentido ;)  OK amigo,y solo cuentas con un solo cdrom ?
<sianhulo> Carmen, si, y la computadora no em quiere agarrar los live usb
<Carmen> sianhulo, si tienes otro USB puedes crear un usb desde un live cd con tu vercion nueve (ISO)
<sianhulo> Carmen, la computadora no me reconoce los live usb, solo da "boot error"
<Carmen> sianhulo, quizas si lo instalas definitivamente en el usb no te de errores,,y el BIOS lo has revizado o actualizado ?
<sianhulo> la bios esta actualizada, pero de todas maneras da problemas, lo mas extraño es que si funciona en otros equipos
<Carmen> sianhulo, me a pasado
<Carmen> sianhulo, puedes instalar la vercion que tienes ahora y actualizarla
<Carmen> sianhulo, no cade de otra,,en tu caso
<sianhulo> el problema es que tendria que actualizar 2 veces(mi conexion es MUY lenta)ademas de que la version a la que quiero llegar es inestable, asi que lo mejor seria que instalara de cero
<Carmen> sianhulo, crea una particion nueva y instala la vercion que tienes en mano,,desde ese sistema entra en la otra particion y quema el disco
<Carmen> sianhulo, osea una vez hayas instalado esa vercion que tienes en mano ahora el disco duro,,podras entrar en la otra particion en donde esta el .iso que quieres quemar
<atotclic> estoi de nuevo
<atotclic> buenas
<[> irc.irc-hispano.org
<lopez> hola que tal ? una consulta alguien me puede ayudar a levantar la webcam de mi notebook Ç?
<lopez> recomiendan este tutorial para mi problema ? http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/107320
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-31
<Lataria> hola
<curiousx> hola
<xmuda> saludos, no se cual escoger, lxde o xfce para mi netbook
<xmuda> alguna sugerencia?
<miniminiyo> xfce es mas parecido al gnome
<miniminiyo> si as usado gnome
<miniminiyo> xfce es lo tuyo aunque lxde tambien es bien facil de configurar y con google
<miniminiyo> la verdad cualqueira de los dos keda en nada de dificltultad
<miniminiyo> yo estoy ahora por mudarme a xfce..con xubuntu
<xmuda> gracias
<miniminiyo> una pregunta
<miniminiyo>  con 4gb de ram
<miniminiyo> se me epeta el ubuntu cuando copio a particones ntfs sobretodo
<miniminiyo> si le meto 4gb de swap
<miniminiyo> se notara mas fluido en las copias a otras pariticiones?
<miniminiyo> es que se me ace q es problema mas del ntfs y su uso en linux  q de la cantidad de memotia q tengo disponible
<sianhulo> ya estoy cansado de no poder ejecutar un live usb de ubuntu, yo como que vere la forma de instalarme opensuse
<Lataria> perdon por la pregunta pero alguien está usando chatzilla?
<Lataria> come back shortly
<Lataria> volvi
<dabor> Lataria: chatzilla no, pero podrías preguntar igual, puede que alguien sepa
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Lataria> no puedo usar chatzilla
<Lataria> y desde xchat no puedo entrar a moznet porque al parecer necesito invitación
<Lataria> en moznet está el canal #chatzilla
<Lataria> por eso pregunté
<Lataria> ¿Alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
<luis_fermax> hola buena noche
<eliricci> :-D
<Vianstak> hola a todos
<Vianstak> como puedo saber la ip de este ordenador (en donde estoy)
<Vianstak> existen comandos como ipconfig?
<Vianstak> requiero saber la submascara de red
<chilicuil> Vianstak: $ ifconfig
<chilicuil> Vianstak: para ver la externa $ curl ifconfig.me
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> ok lo checo, gracias
<chilicuil> Vianstak: =)
<Vianstak> me arroja: El programa «curl» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<Vianstak> sudo apt-get install curl
<Vianstak> ok listo instalado
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> requiero hacer que los ordenadores en mi red tengan ipestatica pero me da unos duplicados , ¿que me recomiendas?
<chilicuil> Vianstak: que les asignes otras ip's
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> y tambien en el router o el router lo hace en auto
<Vianstak> ?
<chilicuil> Vianstak: mmm, tambien el router?, mmm, eso ya no lo entiendo
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> es que tengo entendido que si se hace en el ordenador hay que hacerlo en el router
<Vianstak> no se bien de estos temas soy lirico
<Vianstak> XD
<chilicuil> Vianstak: mmm, bueno tampoco se que es ser lirico, manejas dhcp en tu router?
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> sip
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> lirico me refiero a que lo que se es por experiencia no por estudio
<chilicuil> Vianstak: oh ya entiendo =), mmm, si, lo puedes configurar tanto en los equipos como en el router, es mas facil por el router, simplemente habilita dhcp y habilita un pool suficientemente grande, deberia hacerlo automaticamente, checa que todas tus computadoras esten configuradas para tomar su ip por dhcp
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> ok
<Vianstak> lo voy a intentar a ver que me sale
<Vianstak> jijijijiji
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> mira
<chilicuil> Vianstak: ajap
<Vianstak> lo que requiero es abrir puertos para un ordenador en espacial, pero no me abre los puertos que le indico al router , asi que me dijeron que pusiera ipestatica a los ordenadores pero cuando lo intento me desconecta de internet
<Vianstak> especial*
<chilicuil> mmm?
<chilicuil> ok, creo que entiendo
<chilicuil> pues te desconecta
<chilicuil> cambia la ip a otra
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> abro los puertos y al hacer test me dicen que estan cerrados , y efectivamente estan cerradso ya que no tengo ping
<Vianstak> chilicuil viene de chinicuil?
<chilicuil> Vianstak: aja
<chilicuil> Vianstak: 1.- olvidate de todo, primero verifica que puedes hacer ping entre tus dos maquinas locales
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> ok
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> mira me interesan dos cosas hacer una vpn y abrir los puertos
<Vianstak> he buscado en la red y no me arroja los problemas que me dan
<Vianstak> me da varios tutos pero ninguno me da el resultado que quiero
<chilicuil> Vianstak: puedes hacer una vpn facilmente con himachi
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> pero con hamachi requiero un usuario me de entrada ala ordenador y lo que quiero es saltarme ese usuario
<Vianstak> vamos, soy yo queriendo entrar a mi maquina desde otra parte
<chilicuil> y para que quieres la vpn entonces?
<chilicuil> eso se puede hacer facilmente con ssh
<chilicuil> mmm, pero ese tambien te pediria usuario xD
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> para tener acceso a mis archivos desde cualquier parte, reparo ordenadores en casas de mis clientes y aveces requiero archivos
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> aveces me lo piden mis clientes y se me va el dinero porque no lo se hacer tambien
<Vianstak> XD
<chilicuil> mmmm, sip, con ssh bastaria
<Vianstak> y es un buen ingreso, vamos son varios motivos
<Vianstak> chilicuil==>  pero requieren un usuario que de el acceso
<chilicuil> Vianstak: mmm, usuarios..., entonces tal vez te venga mejor ftp
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> bueno eso requiero crear un servido?
<Vianstak> y que tal la seguridad?
<chilicuil> Vianstak: pues creas usuarios, cada uno con diferentes directorios para que solo vean eso
<chilicuil> Vianstak: sobre si van cifrados los archivos, no, no van
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> entonces que seria mejor?
<chilicuil> Vianstak: mmm, pues si estuviera en tus zapatos, usaria ssh
<Vianstak> mira se me fueron unos 2000€
<chilicuil> Vianstak: pero seria mas rollo para ellos, porque necesitarian un cliente sftp
<Vianstak> y ahora quiero aprender a hacerlo , tambien por mis clientes y por mi
<chilicuil> Vianstak: con ftp desde cualquier navegador
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> sip
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> el cliente queria ver y modificar sus archivos desde cualquier paret ya que viaja pero la empresa casi que es el solo
<Vianstak> parte*
<chilicuil> Vianstak: mmm, no, con ftp va a estar dificil modificar
<chilicuil> Vianstak: si no tiene un cliente especifico para el protocolo
<Vianstak> aaah ok
<Vianstak> por eso pence en vpn
<chilicuil> Vianstak: la vpn sirve para unir segmentos de una red para hacerla local incluso cuando esten en lugares completamente diferentes
<chilicuil> Vianstak: no veo que tenga mucha relacion
<Vianstak> si lo se
<Vianstak> por eso pense en ella
<chilicuil> Vianstak: y dropbox?
<Vianstak> pero pues como no estudie eso me gusta oir sugerencias
<Vianstak> mmm no lo he visto
<Vianstak> de que trata
<Vianstak> ?
<Vianstak> bueno lo busco en la red
<Vianstak> ok ya vi que es
<Vianstak> es como una usb en la red
<Vianstak> chilicuil==>
<chilicuil> Vianstak: asi es
<Vianstak> lo que quiero es ofrecer a mi cliente que pueda actualizar en tiempo real
<Vianstak> es muy buena lana XD
<chilicuil> Vianstak: pues creo que eso le va, aunque la lana se iria para dropbox xD
<Vianstak> y siento que se vaa, se vaaa, se fue
<Vianstak> jajajaja
<DebianSick> buenas noches
<DebianSick> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Vianstak> es que vi por ahi open vpn e incluso win2 tiene su propia forma de hacer vpn sin colgarse de servicios ajenos
<Vianstak> DebianSick==> pregunta a ver tal vez alguien sepa
<DebianSick> El software de Controladore adicionales (additional drivers) es un paquete?
<DebianSick> es el que detecta el Software privativo en las compus
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> bueno gracias por el apoyo sigo buscando
<DebianSick> si es un paquete me pueden decir cuál es por favor
<chilicuil> Vianstak: mucha suerte! =)
<Vianstak> chilicuil==> muchas gracias, la necesitare Xd
<Vianstak> XD
<arp-> alguien?
<arp-> !fsck
<kubot> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<gusan0r> alguien me puede decir como veo todo lo que sale de la terminal,
<gusan0r> es decír, tiene un buffer la terminal ? o algo similar, que muestra cierta cantidad de lineas
<gusan0r> como me fijo todo lo que arrojaría la consola ?
<gusan0r> terminal*
<arp-> para que?
<gusan0r> arp-, porque dejé haciendo algo y quiero ver lo de mas arriba
<gusan0r> igual ahí me fijé en edit profile edit
<gusan0r> "scroling tab"
<fosco_> gusan0r: si es un terminal grafico tiene una barra de desplazamiento a la derecha
<fosco_> si es un terminal texto pulsa AvPag / RePag
<gusan0r> fosco_, se ya lo sé, pero si quiero ir mas arriba de lo que me arrojó
<fosco_> no, más arriba no puedes
<gusan0r> fosco_, me tiró 10mil lineas de codigo, y tengo 512 solo para ver como maximo
<gusan0r> quería saber si se guardaba en un buffer o algo así
<gusan0r> de la consola, y podía ver mas
<gusan0r> pero por lo que veo, tenia solo 512
<gusan0r> ahí lo puse sin limite = /
<fosco_> para otra vez lo que puedes hacer es redireccionar la salida
<fosco_> por ejemplo: $ comando > registro.txt
<gusan0r> fosco_, sep :( no me avivé no pensé que iban a ser tantos =/
<gusan0r> fosco_, gracias :)
<Tiffon> nas
<alcon> hola a atodos alguein sabe como quitar la proteccion a a archivos de musica wma
<alcon> en ubuntu
<alcon> es que me dice cuando lo trato de reproducir que el flujo es no valido o algo asi
<cousteau> necesitarás saber la contraseña, y un programa al que le puedas meter la contraseña para oír WMA
<alcon> pero es que no la se por que me pasaron unas cuantas cansiones pero por usb
<alcon> no hya forma de convertirlo a mp3 o algo asi o un formato libre
<cousteau> alcon, si no sabes la contraseña no
<cousteau> (en caso de que tengan contraseña; si el problema es que no tienes los códecs instálalos o usa otro reproductor como el VLC o el Gnome MPlayer)
<alcon> y no se le puede romper la contraseña o algo asi
<alcon> pero es que ni en windows lo reproduce
<alcon> y hay si tengo un paquete para los codecs
<alcon> e incluso instalo hay vlc y me dice que no se puede y se pasma
<alcon> y me tira una pagina web para que descarge licencia lo ago y ni aun asi
<alcon> die que tiene proteccion drm
<cousteau> alcon, pues tendrás que conseguir la contraseña... no conozco ningún programa para romper contraseñas de WMA en Linux
<cousteau> y aunque lo conociera probablemente sería lento... mejor pide que te los vuelvan a pasar sin contraseña
<cousteau> me voy a comer, adiós
<alcon> ni como root?? se puede
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> tengo instalado LAMP y al abrir localhost me da error
<alfonso> que el sitio esta fuera de servicio o muy cargado
<alfonso> lo he desinstalado y vuelto a instalar pero me sale el mismo error
<mimecar> alfonso: si en localhost te da error está mal configurado
<alfonso> alguien me puede indicar alguna solucion
<alfonso> gracias
<mimecar> o no has iniciado apache
<alfonso> para iniciar apache se pone en terminal apache2 start?
<mimecar> depende de si has instalado apache desde los repositorios
<alfonso> lo de mal configurado puede ser
<mimecar> sudo service apache2 start
<alfonso> si lo instale desde synaptic
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<alfonso> al iniciarlo me ha salido esa linea
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<alfonso> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> cada vez que sale una lo actualizo
<mimecar> si has instalado apache desde los repositorios tiene que funcionar directamente
<mimecar> si has puesto LAMP desde otro origen puede fallar
<mimecar> ¿has hecho modificaciones en la configuración de apache?
<alfonso> no
<mimecar> di los pasos que has seguido para instalar todos los programas
<alfonso> pues
<alfonso> en synaptic:
<alfonso> 1º Marcar paquetes por tarea
<alfonso> 2º Marque LAMP y se empezo a instalar
<mimecar> LAMP está en los repositorios oficiales?
<alfonso> luego me fue pidiendo algunas confirmaciones y alguna contraseña
<mimecar> o has añadido un repositorio de ppa
<alfonso> ahora me pones en duda mimecar
<mimecar> no me parece que esté
<alfonso> creo que añadi un repositorio ppa
<alfonso> bueno tengo algunoa añadidos
<alfonso> *algunos
<mimecar> si el repositorio es LAMP, tendrás que buscar como funciona
<mimecar> que instales desde synaptic no quiere decir que uses solo repositorios oficiales
<alfonso> vale
<Ignacio_> Ayuda
<Ignacio_> Alguien me ayudaria?
<mimecar> la bola de cristal está rota
<wicope> Ignacio_: depende
<josep> Hola amigos
<josep> Si quereis un sencillo tutorial sobre como crear un usb arrancable id a:
<josep> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wISz8xGXVDk
<josep>  
<josep>  
<josep>  
<mimecar> josep: tal como lo pones parece spam
<josep>  Y si quereis un tuto sobre como dejar unity transparente y con iconos del launcher mas pequeños id a:
<josep> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2so5boJIsD8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<josep>  
<josep>  
<josep>  
<josep>  
<mimecar> silenciado por el bot
<mimecar> josep: por favor, no hagas spam
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto tus mensajes volverán a salir en el canal
<josep> Si solo queria ayudar... Lo siento si parece spam, he creado unos tutos para ayudar solo!
<mimecar> primero pregunta si se pueden poner enlaces
<josep> mimecar: no era esa mi intencion
<mimecar> y segundo, ¿para que pones lineas vacias?
<xangua> para eso tendrás tu twitter, blog, facebook
<josep> para que se vean mejor los links :D
<xangua> donde puedes publicar sin problemas
<josep> si pero mis amigos no usan ubuntu ni linux
<josep> :/
<mimecar> josep: no lo hagas de nuevo
<josep> no podeis recomendar los videos a ovatos que conozcais?
<josep> mimecar: ok lo siento
<mimecar> los videos para las búsquedas de google
<mimecar> aquí se da soporte
<josep> es que hablo en otro canal un poco menos restricto
<josep> pero si alguienn os lo pregunta le podeis mandar el link de mi video?
<mimecar> las preguntas se responden en el momento, no mandando a vídeos
<josep> hmm
<josep> ok
<josep> lo siento
<josep> ya no lo hare mas
<josep> es que me he unido aleatoriamente
<Casi-miro> josep,abre un blog, edita el contenido y spamea en facebook y twiter, no tardaras en tener visitas y comentarios
<mimecar> si tienes dudas sobre algo pregunta
<mimecar> pero si hay una conversación en curso, con lo que has hecho la partes completamente
<josep> en verdad si que tengo una duda
<josep> oye como puedo aumentar el tamaño de mi particion de ubuntu donde esta instalado mi sistema
<josep> ?
<mimecar> depende de como tengas la distribución de las particiones
<josep> porque tengo 90gb libres y los quiero poner en esa particion
<mimecar> sube una imagen de gparted a imagebin
<josep> ok
<josep> lo subo a tinypic
<mimecar> al que quieras
<josep> http://tinypic.com/r/2epn79u/7
<mimecar> mientras se vean las particiones de tu disco
<josep> aqui esta
<mimecar> eso no es gparted
<josep> es que no lo tengo
<josep> xd
<fosco_> como no tengo lo q me pides me lo invento
<fosco_> a ver si cuela
<mimecar>  si el espacio libre está dentro de una partición extendida no lo puedes hacer directamente
<Casi-miro> jajaja
<josep> desde un live cd?
<mimecar> estas en el mismo caso
<mimecar> tendrás que redimensionar la partición extendida y luego ampliar el espacio
<fosco_> josep: arranca desde un liveCD con linux, entra aqui y te guiamos
<fosco_> será más fácil
<josep> bueno vale
<mimecar> josep: ¿tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<josep> no
<josep> pero es realmente necesario
<josep> ?
<mimecar> si no quieres perderlos haz un backup en un disco externo
<fosco_> siempre
<mimecar> josep: puedes perder todo, la decisión es tuya
<josep> vale
<josep> pero hay riesgo de perder datos
<josep> ?
<mimecar> si
<josep> mucho?
<mimecar> ...
<fosco_> depende de lo manazas q seas
<fosco_> pero el caso es q siempre hay riesgo
<fosco_> sin backup no se aceptan quejas ni reclamaciones
<josep> hare backup
<BixNood> Dear #Ubuntu-es, I am a horrible fucking person. Today was my little sisters birthday, it is also my last day as a free man. The cops are on their way right now. As my last act before being put on death row I wish to relinquish this story onto #Ubuntu-es, so I can die knowing at least I gave you sick fucks some lulz. So lets start from the beginning shall we?
<BixNood> -----------------------------------------
<mimecar> BixNood: ¿para que haces spam?
<mimecar> josep: el backup es en un disco externo, no puedes usar otra partición
<josep> ya lo se
<josep> -.-
<josep> lo estoy pasando
<josep> es que son como 20GB
<julqui> hola
<Infernet> hola
<julqui> tengo un problema el ubuntu con internet
<mimecar> !ask julqui
<kubot> julqui: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<julqui> ok
<mimecar> josep: ¿tienes todo el sistema en una única partición?
<josep> como?
<josep> si solo tengo una particion
<josep> ?
<mimecar> es aconsejable usar varias particiones
<julqui> tengo un problema en ubuntu con el internet tengo servicio vsat, me han asignado direcciones fijas, hago ping a google.com tengo respuesta de tracepah tepo no puedo usar ningun servicio como tenet,ssh,http he probado con win7 y xp y no hay problemas
<mimecar> ¿puedes hacer un ping a la máquina de la conexión ssh?
<julqui> si hay ping a todo lado solo en la red interna funcionan los servicios
<mimecar> ... la máquina está en la red interna?
<julqui> ninguna maquina con ubuntu se conecta a internet solo las de microsoft
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> ¿como conectas las máquinas a la red?
<julqui> red local ips fijas hub -----router vsat
<mimecar> no usas dhcp en el router?
<julqui> no el proveedor me a dado direciones fijas ip,mascara,puerta enlace, dns1,dns2
<mimecar> eso es independiente de tu proveedor
<mimecar> ¿usad dhcp en tu red interna?
<julqui> no estan configuradas en manual
<mimecar> en windows también tienes la misma configuración?
<julqui> si en windows con la misma configuracion no tengo problemas
<mimecar> si haces ping a diferentes máquinas de la red, tienes respuesta en linux?
<julqui> eso es lo q no compendo
<mimecar> el que
<manolin> hola, alguién es tan bueno que podría decirme si mi compu soporta SATA 2 o no? es un portátil dell studio 1537, gracias
<julqui> solo es configurar las ips
<mimecar> manolin: ¿has leido el manual de la placa base?
<mimecar> julqui: puedes hacer ping si o no
<Infernet> manolin: si
<manolin> mimecar, no tengo de ezo, sorry
<julqui> sip hago ping a google.com
<mimecar> julqui: y a otros dominios?
<mimecar> manolin: entras en la web de dell y buscas el manual
<manolin> le hago un ping a la placa base??
<mimecar> cuando sepas la placa base podrás saber lo que quieres
<julqui> a varias
<manolin> vale  gracias mimecar
<mimecar> julqui: que falla cuando intentas hacer una conexión ssh?
<julqui> no se conecta
<mimecar> primero, ¿responde el ping a la máquina?
<julqui> tengo una maquina server a la q me coneto por internet
<julqui> hace ping pero no se conecta
<mimecar> segundo, ¿has configurado bien el cortafuegos de la otra máquina?
<julqui> lo raro es q hago ping a google.com pero ne el navegador no abre
<julqui> si
<mimecar> ¿has hecho modificaciones a tu versión de ubuntu?
<mimecar> que no te carguen las páginas en el navegador no es normal
<julqui> no incluso prove con ubuntu live prueba desde cd y nada el mismo problema ping a la maquina y no abre
<Infernet> entonces no responde al ping
<mimecar> pon la IP de google y mira si carga la página
<julqui> tampoco con la ip
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que han modificado en tu router?
<mimecar> si con un live cd te pasa lo mismo, el error es de la conexión
<julqui> no tengo acceso al router  el proveedor me da el servicio por vsat
<mimecar> pero que han modificado?
<julqui> nada es una nueva coneccion
<mimecar> me parece raro que tu red interna use IP estática
<mimecar> cuando debería ser dinámica
<julqui> el proveedor de internet nos ha dado esa configuracion
<mimecar> pero esto te obliga a poner la configuración en todos tus equipos
<julqui> si
<mimecar> cuando usas el live cd, el sistema pide una IP por dhcp, no se la tienes que poner tu
<Infernet> dhcp es plug and play
<julqui> tengo q ponerla yo
<mimecar> me parece que alguno de los parámetros no es correcto
<mimecar> si responde a un ping, tienes que poder cargar las páginas web sin problemas
<mimecar> pones bien la IP (sin que se repitan), puerta de enlace, DNS...?
<julqui> las misma maquina estaba funcionando en otro lugar con configuracion dhcp pero con este proveedor tengo este problema
<julqui> si
<mimecar> el fallo me parece que está en el router
<julqui> hay alguna forma q el router  dicrimine por sistema opeartivo?
<mimecar> lo dudo
<julqui> o el proveedor?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ¿cuantas IP puedes usar?
<julqui> las q pueda
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si conectas la máquina linux a la toma de una máquina windows y pones sus datos
<mimecar> pasa lo mismo?
<julqui> si
<mimecar> no tiene sentido
<julqui> es la primera ves q me pasa
<mimecar> ¿que error sale en el navegador al pedir una web?
<julqui> el servidor a reiniado la conecion
<mimecar> abre una consola, wget www.google.es
<julqui> resolviendo google.es 74.125.229.84,74125.229.80.....
<julqui> conectando a google.es 74.125.229.84...conectado
<julqui> peticion http enviada ,esperando respuesta
<cousteau> pégalo en paste.ubuntu.com cuando acabe
<Ignacio__> Alguien conoce alternativa a "Xscreensaver"?
 * Ignacio__ DEBATE: Quien es mejor Fedora o Ubuntu : Canal #debatedistro
<mimecar> Ignacio__: por favor, no hagas spam
<Ignacio__> mimecar: Lo siento ;(
<cousteau> y usa #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cousteau> Ignacio__, y... gnome-screensaver
<Ignacio__> cousteau:  gnome-screensaver es lo mismo que xscreensavER?
<cousteau> no, es la versión para gnome
<cousteau> LXDE, por ejemplo, usa xscreensaver en vez de gnome-screensaver
<Ignacio__> aa
<Ignacio__> pero
<Ignacio__> si instalo los dos?
<mimecar> Ignacio__: solo uno funcionará
<Ignacio__> mimecar:  aa..
<cousteau> si quieres más salvapantallas, creo que los puedes instalar aparte
<Ignacio__> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<Ignacio__> aa..
<Ignacio__> !flood
<kubot> No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<cousteau> por ejemplo el de las tostadoras volando... todos esos están en el paquete xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Ignacio__> a..
<Ignacio__> QUe bueno que esta
<Ignacio__> cousteau:  Eiste algo que haga que el fondo de pantalla se mueva
<cousteau> se puede hacer que cambie cada X tiempo
<Ignacio__> wow!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ignacio__> Pero cousteau: Wallpapers gif??
<cousteau> eso creo que no
<fosco_> gif? quien usa el formato gif para un wallpaper? xDD
<cousteau> incluso se puede poner un video o salvapantallas de fondo, pero para eso hay que hacer unos cuantos cambios que a mi no me convencieron mucho
<Ignacio__> cousteau: me gustaría usarlos
<Ignacio__> fosco_: Yo..
<Ignacio__> cousteau:  Conoce el metodo?
<cousteau> es complicado... http://javierperez.com/taller-ubuntu-fondo-de-escritorio-animado/
<NachoRodriguez> a ok
<NachoRodriguez> ahora chusmeo
<cousteau> lo de que el fondo cambie cada X tiempo es más fácil. Puedes usar uno de los ejemplos que ya vienen o crear tu propio XML
<mimecar> el cambio del fondo ya lo hace gnome directamente
<NachoRodriguez> aa ok
<NachoRodriguez> Me contaron algo
<NachoRodriguez> de wallpapoz
<NachoRodriguez> puede ser eso?
<fosco_> wallpapoz es un programa externo para hacerlo
<NachoRodriguez> aa..
<fosco_> el propio gestor de wallpaper de gnome puede hacerlo
<fosco_> pero no hay nada más molesto q un wallpaper q cambia o se mueve
<fosco_> aunque si a ti te gusta...
<cousteau> un wallpaper que cambia cada 5 minutos no es molesto
<cousteau> uno que se mueve, pues sí
<NachoRodriguez> puede ser aveces
<Infernet> depende lo q se mueva...
<NachoRodriguez> aa
<XuMuK> hola
<Infernet> hola
<atotclic> buenas
<Infernet> hola
<atotclic> hola
<XuMuK> hola
<Mujercita83> =)
<sergio232> hola chicos
<Infernet> hola
<sergio232> que tal infernet
<Infernet> todo bien sergio232
<Infernet> vos
<sergio232> muy bien infernet, me alegro
<sergio232> aquí estudiando un poco xd
<Infernet> llendome, en un rato vuelvo
<sergio232> ok
<mimecar> ¿estudiando en el IRC?
<sergio232> si estoy en irc
<sergio232> pero estoy leyendo tb
 * G0di is away (ojitos_de_miel tqm :** vengo mas tarde :(/At: 05:33pm) (G0di-¬)
<mimecar> G0di: comprueba que no tienes recordatorios cada x minutos
<G0di> mimecar aja, asi o tengo :$ ya no me recuerda mas :D
<G0di> solo anuncia una vez
<mimecar> ok, si lo tuvieras tranquilo que "saldrá" el usuario del canal
<G0di> lol
<josep_> mimecar, ya estoy en el live cd
<josep_> dime que hacer para lo de las particiones
<josep_> mimecar: ayudame
<mimecar> abre gparted
<josep_> ok
<josep_> mimecar: ok
<mimecar> redimensiona la partición que tienes espacio libre
<josep_> donde no hay particion?
<mimecar> sube una captura de gparted
<atotclic> buenas
<josep_> http://tinypic.com/r/2wpo6ys/7
<josep_> aca va
<josep_> http://tinypic.com/r/2wpo6ys/7
<sergio232> buenas atotclic
<atotclic> como va???
<sergio232> bien todo xd y tu?
<mimecar> josep_: redimensiona la partición extendida
<josep_> la que esta a agris_
<mimecar> sda2
<atotclic> pasando un ratitopor aqui a ver problemas
<josep_> esque la azul claro no puedo
<josep_> no me deja
<josep_> esta como bloqueada
<mimecar> con 58 GB necesitas más espacio?
<josep_> si...
<mimecar> o pones la home en el espacio libre
<mimecar> o tendrás que borrar la partición de swap si no te deja redimensionar la partición extendida
<josep_> y que pasa si borro la de swap
<mimecar> (luego te dará algún problemilla con el sistema instalado)
<josep_> joder!
<atotclic> cuanta memoria tienes???
<josep_> RAM?
<josep_> O DISCO DURO
<atotclic> si ram
<josep_> 3GB
<mimecar> crea una partición para home en sda2 y tendrás espacio
<atotclic> con tres gigas no te harfia falta ni swap
<mimecar> atotclic: si hibernas, si
<atotclic> si si hibernas si
<atotclic> es portatil??
<atotclic> luego la puede añadir
<josep_> oye, ya he borrado swap, ya puedo redimensionar la otra
<josep_> es portartil
<josep_> pero no hiberno nunca
<josep_> no he borrado
<mimecar> me encanta cuando los usuarios hacen lo que quieren
<josep_> joder
<josep_> no te enfades
<josep_> no la he borrado
<mimecar> a mi me da lo mismo, es tu equipo
<josep_> solo desactivado
<josep_> ahora tengo permisos
<mimecar> el live cd no usa la partición de swap, no la puedes tener activada
<josep_> ya puedo hacer lo que querias
<josep_> estaba activada -.-
<mimecar> estas con el live cd?
<josep_> claro!
<josep_> me dijistes que lo hiciera
<josep_>  no (?)
<mimecar> me parece raro que el live cd use algo del sistema real
<mimecar> ok
<josep_> y pues que hago
<mimecar> sigue redimensionando
<josep_> redimensiono para cuanto dev sda2
<mimecar> el espacio que quieras poner a sda1
<josep_> vale ahora tengo 87 gb libres
<josep_> 2,8 gb para extended
<josep_> 2,8 gb para swap
<XuMuK> 2,8 gb para root
<XuMuK> 2,8 gb para home
<XuMuK> :)
<mimecar> XuMuK: tiene todo en la misma partición
<XuMuK> de 2,8?))
<mimecar> josep_: haces backups semanales de tus datos?
<josep_> tengo todo en mi disco duro de 1tb
<josep_> pero backups semanales no
<mimecar> con actualizaciones cada poco tiempo?
<josep_> si
<josep_> ee
<josep_> la estoy redimensionando ya
<josep_> de 58gb a 146
<josep_> >D
<josep_> ya esta
<josep_> hago la extended mas grande??
<mimecar> en la próxima instalación separa las particiones
<josep_> ok
<josep_> mira
<josep_> estoy haceindo dev sda1 mas chica y extended un poco mas grande
<josep_> nos e para que sirve pero quiza es importante
<josep_> voy a reiniciar
<mimecar> extended es para meter otras partiiciones dentro
<atotclic> extendida
<atotclic> en español Josep
<mimecar> atotclic: ya ha desaparecido :P
<atotclic> ya lo he visto
<atotclic> supongo que volveraaaa
<atotclic> pero no lo vera
<mimecar> atotclic: no parece que vuelva
<atotclic> no no parece tendra problemas
<atotclic> o esta instalando
<atotclic> pero por que ha reiniciado
<atotclic> ???
<mimecar> estaba con un live cd
<atotclic> si esta en live no esnecesario
<mimecar> para usar el sistema real si
<atotclic> pero puede instalar desde ahi
<atotclic> que queria? agrandar ?
<mimecar> si
<atotclic> pues aver como le ha quedado
<atotclic> por que trada
<mimecar> lo habrá dejado por hoy
<atotclic> supongo
<atotclic> si le ha ido bien para que volver a entrar
<XuMuK> es que quereis que vuelva?)
<atotclic> la duda no es la vuelta
<atotclic> si ha funcionado o no??
<atotclic> es el dilema
<XuMuK> mimecar no ha aguantado)
<aguitel> alfplayer, estas?
<aguitel> alfplayer, como vas , te pregunto si puedes entrar a este sitio: http://www.hsbc.com.ar/
<XuMuK> sí, se puede
<aguitel> XuMuK, me hablas a mi?
<XuMuK> sí
<aguitel> XuMuK, con firefox?
<XuMuK> nadie mas ha preguntado nada)
<XuMuK> no, con chrome
<aguitel> XuMuK, reinicio y trato nuevamente
<brian_> hola!
<atotclic> hola
<curiousx> hola
<brian_> que tal! estoy sin sonido -.-
<atotclic> de noche normal
<atotclic> no donde ??
<brian_> xD
<atotclic> has probado conexiones
<atotclic> portatil o mesa
<brian_> mesa
<brian_> anoche funcionaba todo bien
<atotclic> y que has echo
<brian_> verifico el sonido y esta todo OK el mixer
<atotclic> mira no hayas enmudecido o bajado el volumen
<XuMuK> hola
<brian_> ya lo mire
<brian_> todo esta alto
<aguitel> no puedo abrir el sitio y tampoco me responde un ping
<XuMuK> brian_, y no has configurado/instalado/actualizado nada?
<josep_> gracais por la ayuda chicos
<josep_> me sirvi!
<brian_> no xD
<brian_> pongo alsa-config
<brian_> y no hace nada
<brian_> lei que era para ver si estaba todo ok
<XuMuK> josep_, pues el que te ha ayudado ya no esta... vuelve mañana para darselas)
<sianhulo> amigos ¿con que comando puedo ver todo el hardware de mi equipo?
<sergio232> lspci
<sergio232> sianhulo
<sianhulo> oh muchas gracias sergio232
<sergio232> de nada
<XuMuK> sianhulo, con este solo se ve los que estan en pci, los usb ya no se veran
<XuMuK> sianhulo, hwinfo
<sianhulo> de los usb me muestra "00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)" de todas maneras lo que necesito es la tarjeta madre
<sianhulo> da bastante informacion el hwinfo
<curiousx> sianhulo: intenta con ---> sudo dmidecode -t baseboard
<sianhulo> XuMuK, curiousx muchas gracias
<curiousx> por nada
<sianhulo> por cierto, alguien sabe si es recomendable utilizar flashrom para flashear la bios¿?
<BrisaD> hola, intento conectarme a otro server y me dice: "Fallo en la conexión. Conexión rehusada". ¿Alguna sugerencia? Gracias
<XuMuK> BrisaD, сщьщ еу сщттусефы_
<XuMuK> BrisaD, como te conectas?
<BrisaD> XuMuK, con xchat?
<XuMuK> BrisaD, supongo que has indicado mal o la direccion del servidor o el puerto
<BrisaD> no he cambiado nada, antes conectaba y ahora no
<XuMuK> BrisaD, a lo mejor ellos han cambiado algo o simplemente ya no esta el servidor operativo... puede ser?
<BrisaD> XuMuK, he mirado por la web y he encontrado un server más general que sí funciona. Gracias por tu atención! Agur
<forces> no me sirve ubuntu!!!!
<forces> solo actualize y ahora el gdm
<forces> solo me funciona en modo seguro
<Infernet> forces: que placa de video tenes?
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-23
<factor_> hola amigos tengo un pequeño problema
<factor_> trato de actualizar y me sale un mensaje que dice: no se ha podido inicializar la informacion de paquetes. tengo ubuntu 12.04 lts x64
<factor_> quien puede ayudarme
<ignacio_> buenas
<ignacio_> algien me peude ayudar a instalar unreal tournament 2004 pls?
<factor_> hola hay alguien por aqui???
<ignacio_> yo
<ignacio_> yo estoy
<factor_> hola vos me podes ayudar con algo??
<ignacio_> yo tambien busco ayuda
<factor_> huy estamos iguales
<ignacio_> tengo problemas con la instalacion de unreal tournament 2004
<factor_> nunca lo he jugado
<factor_> yo tengoproblemas para actualisar
<ignacio_> que te sucede?
<factor_>  me aparece un cartel que dice::  no se ha podido inicializar la informacion de paquetes
<nook_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme?
<ignacio_> e tenido problemas con actualizacion , pero de ese ni idea
<nook_> intale todas las actualizaciones en mi linux ubuntu x64
<nook_> y no me toma mi placa de tv encore
<nook_> ya probe instalar el tvtime y otro mas pero no obtuve resultados positivos
<factor_> yo lamentablemente soy novato en linux y no voy a poder ayudarte hermano
<factor_> y parece que solo estamos 3 aqui
<nook_> uhhh, que mal. Igual gracias
<factor_> no hay problemas
<ariesam> hola chicos alguien podría ilustrarme, resulta que estoy a punto una laptop pero esta vez pienso ponerle Ubuntu, que marca me recomendarian Dell, Sony, Toshiba, Acer
<pipo65> buenas
<chilicuil> ariesam: las dell, tienen soporte oficial, de hecho algunas se venden con ubuntu preinstalado, puedes checar https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ para revisar las computadoras que esten mejor soportadas
<chilicuil> de las que mencionas, las que no te recomiendo, son las toshiba y las sony
<chilicuil> las thinkpad tambien son muy buenas, nunca he tenido problemas con ellas, es mi marca favorita
<chilicuil> las thinkpad son de lenovo
<george2002> ? ? ? ? ¦ george2002 ¦ ? ? ? ?
<george2002> nas
<WillNux> o/
<WillNux> buenas con todos, alguien me puede ayudar
<duende_> ??? WillNux
<WillNux> duende_: o/
<WillNux> duende_: sabes algo de iptables
<duende_> jejeej no
<duende_> pero unos amigos están estudiando eso
<WillNux> duende_: tambien lo estoy, pero no entiendo algunas cosas, me mandaron hacer un ejercicio sobre compartir internet en 1 sola linea y no tengo idea
<duende_> hum... WillNux feo jejeje pero ni idea
<WillNux> duende_: bueno tocara seguir investigando
<WillNux> duende_: que distro usas
<duende_> vale éxitos pues, yo uso Xubuntu
<WillNux> duende_: muy bien a mi me gusta mucho el entorno xfce y cual version?
<duende_> 4.8 la que trae xubuntu 12.04
<alfonso> buenos días
<alfonso> ¿alguien utiliza el programa descartes en Ubuntu 12.04 o anterior ?
<alfonso> lo estoy instalando en ubuntu 12.04 pero no funciona
<Tiffon> nas
<future> Hola, si tengo una notebook con salida s-video y un tv de 40 " crt con entrada s-video, no tendria ningun problema para que la imagen de la compu se vea en la tv  o  tendre que editar el xorg.conf para conseguir eso aunque tenga los controladores de nvidia instalados?
<Rolando> Queria saber si alguien probo el server 9,10 y 11.10 porque tengo una duda respecto a Terminal emulation
<Exio> repito, lo mejor es que digas tu duda o pregunta, si alguien sabe te ayudara.
<Rolando> Tengo la V9.10 en produccion corriendo un sistema en cobol. Las pcs usan el Alphacom o TinyTerm ambos usando la emulacion de LINUX. El tema es cuando hice la prueba de migrar a la V11.10 todo lo que aparecia en la pantalla estaba desconfigurado y las Fs no funcionaban, sino aparecian los caracteres en la pantalla
<disty> Hola, buenas tardes.
<disty> He desinstalado 'nicotine' con sudo aptitude purge nicotine.
<disty> Pero sigo viendo la carpeta en sistema.
<fzeta> disty: carpeta? o directorio... pues delete
<disty> fzeta: borro directamente de /home/disty el directorio .nicotine (pues parece que ya no está instalado según Synaptic)?
<arielsanflo> saludos y buen dia
<arielsanflo> alguien me puede ayudar
<arielsanflo> no puedo utilizar orígenes del software de mi ubuntu
<arielsanflo> me sale el icono pero al tratar de abrirlo no me abre
<nadie> hola alguien me puede decir como solucionar este problema . Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<nadie>  libjpeg-turbo8-dev : Entra en conflicto: libjpeg62-dev pero 6b1-2ubuntu1 va a ser instalado
<nadie> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generó cortes, esto puede haber sido causado por paquetes retenidos.
<nadie> nadie@nadie-desktop:~/Descargas/cinepaint$
<nadie> hola
<atl> Cambian los programas preinstalados en ubuntu? digamos que salio el 12.04 el 12 de abril y lo descargo el hoy
<mimecar> no lo hacen
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<mimecar> hola arielsanflo
<atl> el live cd se puede probar en una computadora sin disco duro?
<SergioMeneses> http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/ubuntu-webapps-en-espanol/
<arielsanflo> no me funciona update -manager
<xangua> SergioMeneses: ora!! spamero :P
<SergioMeneses> xangua, la idea no es spam es que la gente arme sus propios tutos o pasen las ideas
<arielsanflo> no me funciona update manager
<arielsanflo> ni origenes de software
<arielsanflo> no se que pase
<SergioMeneses> arielsanflo, ejecutalo por consola
<SergioMeneses> hay te debe indicar el problema
<SergioMeneses> $sudo update-manager
<arielsanflo> ya lo tengo
<arielsanflo> lo pegare en el pastebin
<SergioMeneses> arielsanflo, y que te marca?
<SergioMeneses> ok
<arielsanflo> como ejecuto origenes del software desde la terminal
<atotclic> atl: si se puede ya que el live cd seria el disco duro
<SergioMeneses> arielsanflo, abre una terminal
<SergioMeneses> arielsanflo, luego en la terminal escribe: sudo update-manager
<SergioMeneses> te pide la contraseña
<SergioMeneses> y listo
<arielsanflo> hay esta el error
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106761/
<arielsanflo> eso es lo que me da cuando lo abro desde la consola
<nadie> hola a todos
<arielsanflo> como reolver este error
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106761/
<nadie> instale cine paint en ubuntu 10.4 , pero no me aparece ningun icono en la lista de programas , en que carpeta estaria el archivo ejecutable para inicar el programa. chau gracias
<SergioMeneses> arielsanflo, porque dices que en las preferencias?
<SergioMeneses> eso no lo entiendo¿?
<arielsanflo> si donde coloca  uno que repositorio que servidor
<arielsanflo> y el resto de coasa
<arielsanflo> que elige
<SergioMeneses> aaa la parte de configuracion
<arielsanflo> sip
<arielsanflo> me d ese error
<Manolitico> Hola
<Manolitico> hay alguien?
<mimecar> !alguien Manolitico
<kubot> Manolitico: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Manolitico> Alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un pc viejo que usa intel pentium 4, y los lectores de CD no funcionan, pero soy capaz de arrancar desde usb, pero al seleccionar, intenta cargar, y pone el nombre del creador del kernel, copyright y "no kernel image found" o algo asi, Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin, alguna ayuda?
<Manolitico> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Manolitico> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mimecar> Manolitico: dejalo
<mimecar> Manolitico: privados no
<mimecar> cómo creas el usb?
<Manolitico> no me alacro con este chat irc, salen colores... unetbootin
<Manolitico> unetbootin desde windows 7
<mimecar> usa la herramienta que aconseja ubuntu en su web
<mimecar> si unetbootin no crea bien la imagen
<Manolitico> mimecar, entonces, desde ubuntu, hago "creador de discos de arranque", que se como se usa, y sin ponerle espacio persistente, se me iniciaria (teoricamente) bien?
<Manolitico> es decir, con no poner persistencia, ya es una instalacion?
<mimecar> si ya tienes ubuntu para que usas esa herramienta?
<Manolitico> porque cuando probe el instalarlo en otro pc aun usaba windows, y ahora, uso ubuntu, pero el otro pc, no he podido volver a intentatrlo
<Manolitico> y ubuntu, siempre se me cierran programas, con errores
<mimecar> puede ser por errores del disco duro o de la memoria
<Manolitico> mimecar ,eso es lo de menos, pero bueno, entonces, si selecciono al arrancar el disco, los documentos y la configuracion: se perderan al apagar el equipo
<mimecar> tienes instalada ubuntu 12.04?
<Manolitico> ya es una instalacion buena?
<Manolitico> si, 12.04
<mimecar> da lo mismo que pongas espacio persistente o no
<Manolitico> ok
<mimecar> usas repositorios de ppa?
<Manolitico> si
<Manolitico> jdownloader, y algo mas
<Manolitico> spotify
<mimecar> eso puede ser una causa de tus problemas con ubuntu
<Manolitico> antes de añadirlos, me ocurria
<Manolitico> mañana o pasado mañana, pruebo el usb
<mimecar> entonces si la ISO que usastes para instalar está bien
<Manolitico> :d
<juanc> Buenas tarde
<Manolitico> ya lo e exo
<Manolitico> olaa
<mimecar> parecen errores de disco / memoria
<juanc> alguien sabe como puedo leer los archivo pub en mi pc?
<mimecar> juanc: con calibre o con firefox
<juanc> ok probare a ver
<juanc> da me cjance y te aviso de los resultados
<juanc> Estaba probando con FBReader pero no me dio resultado
<Manolitico> mimecar, otra cosa, crees que, un microfono de la wii llamado wii speak, podria instalarlo en ubuntu de alguna forma?
<mimecar> Manolitico: si no usa conectores estandar no
<Manolitico> usb
<Manolitico> y el lsusb
<Manolitico> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 057e:0308 Nintendo Co., Ltd
<mimecar> no lo se
<Manolitico> ok, por lo menos, espero k con tu ayuda el problema quedara resuelto
<mimecar> google te dirá si funciona
<manuel__> ya google un monton xD
<manuel__> oye, con un gb de ram, y pentium 4 2,80ghz me va a ir bien ubuntu?
<mimecar> un poco despacio
<manuel__> con 2gb de ram, aunque solo uso 700mb me va bien
<manuel__> solo uso 700
<manuel__> asique para un gb, mientras no lo llene...
<mimecar> la ram no la puedes asignar
<mimecar> si tienes 2 GB, el sistema los usará
<manuel__> ya, pero si tengo un gb, igualmente me usara solo lo necesario, y no voy a pasar de 800mb cero yo
<mimecar> .... no
<mimecar> si no tienes RAM usará el disco duro y te funcionará más lento
<Manolitico> ya lo se
<Manolitico> bueno, ya probare XD
<Manolitico> otra duda me puedes intentar resolver?
<mimecar> Manolitico: para que estas usando dos usuarios clonados al mismo tiempo?
<Manolitico> dos'?
<mimecar> Manolitico:  y manuel__
<Manolitico> te e dicho que antes el xchat se me cerro
<Manolitico> voy a quitar el roceso y lo vuelvo a abrir, por si acaso
<Manolitico> ok?
<mimecar> si se te ha cerrado no se como puede hablar
<manuel__> madre mia...
<juanc> mimecar,  no me funciono
<manuel__> te envio una captura de pantalla si quieres
<manuel__> porque...
<Manolitico> ya me a aparecido el otro
<Manolitico> salia que tenia uno, pero tenia dos
<Manolitico> pffff
<Manolitico> las dos ventanas del mismo tamaño, no me daba cuenta
<mimecar> juanc: calibre no te muestra el epub?
<juanc> Me arroja este error mimecar
<juanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1107000/
<juanc> no es un epub
<juanc> es un pub
<Manolitico> me espero a que soluciones ese problema
<mimecar> qué programa usa pub?
<juanc> así esta compuesto el archivo: 237 T.S.U Mant Sis Inf.pub
<mimecar> busca cual es el programa que ha generado ese archivo
<Manolitico> mimecar , al montar un disco duro interno, al desmontarlo, se me queda el icono en el lanzador, alguna solucion??
<mimecar> en el lanzador de unity no se debería quedar nada
<mimecar> si no lo has puesto como acceso directo
<Manolitico> no
<Manolitico> porque no lo tengo puesto a k se kede en el lanzador
<Manolitico> le tengo k dar a mantener en el lanzador y luego a quitar del lanzador...
<Manolitico> alguna idea?
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones de lsistema
<Manolitico> ok
<mimecar> si sigue fallando crea un reporte de bug en launchpad
<Manolitico> tengo un tiempo sin actualizar
<Manolitico> como lo creo?
<Manolitico> voy a la pagina del proyecto ubuntu o unity o gnome?
<mimecar> no puedes tener el sistema sin las actualizaciones
<mimecar> pon TODAS
<Manolitico> ok
<Manolitico> voy a tardar con mi lento internet xD
<mimecar> Manolitico: cuantas tienes pendientes?
<Manolitico> 508
<Manolitico> uffff
<Manolitico> antes trescienta
<mimecar> sin las actualizaciones no hay soporte
<Manolitico> ok, xD, ya, ya las instalo
<Manolitico> gracias por avisarme, entonces, otra duda que tenia, si sigue igual despues, te la reporto, si no, no
<mimecar> por que no tienes el sistema actualizado?
<Manolitico> xk mi hermano, le dio a no avisar de NINGUNA ACTUALIZACION, y por si acaso, le dio a comprobar cada 2 semanas...
<Manolitico> si esque...
<Manolitico> oye
<Manolitico> nada, mejor me voy al canal de cafe
<mimecar> actualizaciones diarias, como mucho semanales
<Manolitico> ya lo he coinfigurado todo
<Manolitico> todo menos codigo fuente, y luego, cada dia se comprueban
<nax> !ping
<kubot> piong
<juanc> El archivo que estaba tratando de leer es un archivo publisher, encontré la manera para covertir el archivo pero por via web
<juanc> gracias por tu ayuda mimecar
<Manolitico> aun sigo dsecargando paquetes de actualizacion, llevo 1/4
<mimecar> ok juanc
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito una mano
<ignacio> instale kde
<ignacio> y el muon software center tiene un problema , cuando trato de instalar algo me dice que esta mala la contraseña de identificacion , si nisiquiera me la pide!
<morfeo> Saludos, no me funciona Dolphin para ver las carpetas de otras maquinas windows en la red, pero antes si me funcionaba Thunar :/
<ignacio> usas kde?
<ignacio> :(
<maca> siento no poderte ayudarte... no uso kde
<ignacio> :(
<maca> trata de ir a la sala #kubuntu
<maca> o #kubuntu-es
<maca> sabes?
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> si
<ignacio> pero esta casi vacio...
<ignacio> con suerte ay 5 personas
<ignacio> pfff y el xfce me quedo como una convinacion con kde y xfce
<mimecar> maca: puede preguntar en este canal cosas de kde
<mimecar> ignacio: qué versión de ubuntu tienes puesta?
<ignacio> 11.10
<ignacio> me puse 11.10 haora
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete de kde y lo tendrás todo
<ignacio> si agrege un repositorio de kubuntu y update y puse sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> ... qué has agregado?
<mimecar> KDE está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<ignacio> lo vi en una pagina xD
<ignacio> espera busco
<ignacio> puedo poner el link aqui?
<mimecar> si es una línea si
<ignacio> http://www.muylinux.com/2012/01/26/como-instalar-kde-sc-4-8-en-ubuntu-11-10/
<mimecar> si estas usando un PPA, puede ser cualquier cosa el fallo
<ignacio> solo quiero solucionar lo del muon software center
<mimecar> no estas usando paquetes de ubuntu
<ignacio> y el centro de software de ubuntu tampoco deja instalar en kde
<mimecar> si tenías instalado ubuntu ya lo tienes instalado
<ignacio> antes de que instalara kde como dice en esta pagina trate de instalarlo con solo el comando sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop y funciono pero la parte donde estan los iconos (cerrar y minimizar  etc...)  se veian fallados para un extremo
<ignacio> bueno por mientras estare usando xfce.. bye me tengo que ir
<lazona> Buenas tardes comunidad
<lazona> :)
<lazona> Tengo un cybercafe y tengo instalado estas 3 versiones de Sistemas operativos, winXP, win7 y UBuntu
<lazona> quiero modificar el GRUB para que al encender la pc me muestre en lista las 3 opciones posibles y que al hacerle click. Entre sin mayor problema ¿Cómo lo hago, sin estropear nada?
<lazona> :(
<m4v> lazona: normalmente grub2 ya arma el menú con todos los sistemas disponibles solo.
<idroj07> no puedo abrir una partición ntfs con archivos comunes a los sistemas operativos que tengo ? acaso ubuntu no puede abrir los ntfs? como lo abro?
<atotclic> idroj07: puedes abrir todo
<idroj07> atotclic: pues no se porque no me deja..
<idroj07> puede ser que tenga que estar marcada la partición?
<atotclic> que error te da
<atotclic> esta montada
<atotclic> si esta montada y no te deja hazlo como root
<atotclic> si no esta montada montala
<atotclic> sudo fdisk -l
<atotclic> sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<idroj07> ahora si me ha dejado abrirla.. simplemente clicando la partición desde "Lugares"
<idroj07> q raro..
<idroj07> ok y ahora desde el gestor tambien. todo arreglado
<Guest7058> Hola, me podeis ayudar?
<dylan66> !ask Guest7058
<kubot> Guest7058: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest7058> Instalé PCSX2 en Ubuntu 12.04 64bits, he probado todas las cofiguraciones posibles obteniendo siempre el mismo fallo
<Guest7058> La pantalla se queda en blanco
<Guest7058> mi tarjeta es una HD3000 de Intel
<simonsalves> como puedo instalar compiz en ubuntu 12.04 con gnome clasic
<simonsalves> eh leido muchos manuales y con ninguno eh encontrado resutados
<dylan66> que es PCSX2 ?
<simonsalves> es un emulador
<dylan66> lo instalaste desde repositorios?
<Guest7058> simonsalves,  es un emulador de la PlayStation 2
<Guest7058> Y si, lo instalé desde repositorio
<simonsalves> yo no pregunte por un emulador, yo respondi una pregunta
<Guest7058> Ah, perdona
<simonsalves> no problem
<Guest7058> era para dylan66
<dylan66> no tengo experiencia en juegos
<dylan66> pero si es de repos deberia funcionar
<dylan66> playonlinux no es para eso tambien?
<Guest7058> Nunca aprendi a usar el PlayOnLinux
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> logre solucionar lo del kde
<ignacio_> pero haora ay alguna forma de quitar el xfce y quedarme con kde?
<ignacio_> osea desintalar xfce del sistema
<Guest7058> ignacio_
<Guest7058> xfce o escritorio de xubuntu
<idroj07> Alguien sabe como puedo establecer una partición (con un sistema operativo) como partición predeterminada sin tener que pasar por el menu del GRUB?
<catusay> alguien sabe por que algunas aplicaciones en QT no entran completas en la pantalla, tal es el caso de scribus y librecad
<catusay> tampoco puedo modificar su tamaño
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-24
<xangua> catusay: puedes cambiar el tamañp de las ventanas persionando Alt mientras las arrastras con el botón de enmedio del ratón
<catusay> no, no puedo xangua, debe ser un bug. No? gracias de todos modos
<benja> Hola muchachos,tengo un problema con ubuntu ojala puedan ayudarme
<benja> mi version de ubuntu es 11.10
<benja> mi problema es con el audio
<benja> el cual simplemente no anda
<benja> no se escucha nada de nada
<benja> toda la informacion acerca de mi PC y de la configuracion actual de audio que posee esta en el siguiente link
<benja> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5da369e5e6ca477018df0358373450f0cdfd6721
<benja> desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo
<benja> he probado mil y una soluciones que encontré buscando por la red, pero no he conseguido ningun avance :/
<benja> fe de erratas: el link es http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5acda7b50f0b40e682cd73ec085d0728b72286b4
<Grecoo> b ueeenas
<Grecoo> hay alguien?
<askhl_> Grecoo, hola
<Grecoo> bueenas
<Grecoo> gracias, comento
<Grecoo> me acabo de comprar una computadora y es de 64 bits (obviamente)
<Grecoo> y vengo medio desactualizado en cuanto a eso
<Grecoo> en fin, la copu tiene 4 gb de ram. instalo ubuntu de 32 o 64 bits?
<le_zorr0> de 64
<le_zorr0> para que le saques mas provecho al procesador
<itxshell> ambos funcionan en esa arquitectura 32 y 64 puedes elegir
<Grecoo> ok, voy por el de 64
<Grecoo> gracias
<itxshell> ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<le_zorr0> chicos no se si alguno mepuede ayudar con el tema del audio en ubuntu 11.10
<Grecoo> uh, 11.10
<Grecoo> que bajo
<Grecoo> bajon
<Grecoo> que paso?
<le_zorr0> es el que tenia a mano cuando lo instale
<GridCube> !alguien | le_zorr0
<kubot> le_zorr0: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<le_zorr0> es que no es en mi pc
<le_zorr0> alguien usa placa de sonido nvidia en ubuntu? pues la mia no anda
<SadlyMistaken> le_zorr0: pero has mirado por la web a ver si alguien te lo ha explicado ya..
<GridCube> !pregunta | le_zorr0
<kubot> le_zorr0: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<itxshell> nvidia de Sonido ?
<itxshell> le_zorr0,
<itxshell> manda el modelo de tu placa XD
<GridCube> le_zorr0, hace: lspci | grep "Audio"
<GridCube> y pasa el resultado
<le_zorr0> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<GridCube> le_zorr0, instalaste los drivers con jockey?
<le_zorr0> No, no lo he hecho
<GridCube> apreta alt-f2 y ejecuta gksu jockey-gtk
<le_zorr0> solo agregue el repositorio de nvidia y hice un apt-get updatey apt-get upgrade
<GridCube> si no instalas los drivers eso no sirve :P
<le_zorr0> esta buscando los drivers
<GridCube> nunca necesite insalar el ppa de nvidia, siempre me anduvo de una :D
<le_zorr0> esta instalado uno de los drivers de la lista "controlador de graficos acelerados de NVIDIA  (actualizaciones post-lanzamiento) (version 173-update)
<GridCube> :)
<le_zorr0> esta bien? o no es el indicado?
<GridCube> esta bien
<le_zorr0> entonces que mas puedo hacer? porque aun con el driverno anda el audio
<le_zorr0> no se escucha nada
<le_zorr0> mira, esta toda la info de mi sistema en este link de un script de alsa
<le_zorr0> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5acda7b50f0b40e682cd73ec085d0728b72286b4
<GridCube> le_zorr0, hace lo que dice en el mensaje 8 de este thread https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61471
<le_zorr0> ok, en proceso
<le_zorr0> ok, I upgrade alsa-driver to 1.0.18a and my /etc/modprobe.conf
<le_zorr0> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<le_zorr0> alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
<le_zorr0> options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=3stack-dig
<le_zorr0> Now sound is louder. I don't know it is the best solution maybe others options are better but who knows smile
<le_zorr0> thanks for help!
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> solo edita el modprobe.conf, tu version de alsa es superior a esa que ese chico instalo
<le_zorr0> ahora si
<le_zorr0> no existe el fichero modprobe.conf en tal ubicacion
<le_zorr0> debo crearlo?
<GridCube> mmhm, si
<GridCube> ese directorio es de root
<GridCube> asi que crealo con gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.conf
<GridCube> siempre lo podes eliminar si no funciona
<le_zorr0> ok,ya estoy autenticado como root con "su -" no me agrada tipear a cada rato sudo,jaja
<GridCube> :/ eso es peligroso
<le_zorr0> lo hice recien solo para editar ese fichero
<GridCube> no es una practica recomendable
<le_zorr0> ok, ya cree el fichero
<le_zorr0> ahora reinicio algo?
<GridCube> alsa
<GridCube> sudo alsa force-unload && sudo alsa force-reload
<le_zorr0> ok
<le_zorr0> pero aun si audio
<GridCube> reincia
<le_zorr0> sin*
<le_zorr0> :/
<le_zorr0> okvoy a reiniciar
<le_zorr0> me conecto en un minuto
<GridCube> kk
<le_zorr0> GridCube aun estoy sin audio
<le_zorr0> :/
<le_zorr0> algún otro consejo???
<le_zorr0> alguien tiene alguna otra sugerencia para tarjeta de sonido nvidia MCP61 en ubuntu?
<le_zorr0> la cual no da sonido alguno?
<aguitel> modificastes los parametros con alsamixer ?
<le_zorr0> entre a alsamixer y subi los volumenes que estaban bajos,no se si a eso te refieres
<aguitel> si
<aguitel> nada?
<le_zorr0> nada
<aguitel> alguna vez te funciono ?
<le_zorr0> si,en windows
<aguitel> en linux digo
<le_zorr0> desde que instale ubuntu hace una semana que no anda
<aguitel> buscastes info en google
<le_zorr0> si
<le_zorr0> nada funciono
<aguitel> cambiando la version del kernel x ej
<le_zorr0> eso no lo he tratado
<aguitel> 12.04 estas?
<le_zorr0> estoy en 11.10
<aguitel> creo que la placa deberia ser reconocida x el kernel ,no haciendo falta drivers en particular
<le_zorr0> en 12.04?
<aguitel> en general en linux
<le_zorr0> mmm, que extraño entonces, en todo caso he encontrado, en google, varias personas con casos similares,pero todas con distintas soluciones, y ninguna de ella me da resultado a mi
<aguitel> no sabria mas que decirte
<le_zorr0> mmm, pucha, gracias de todos modos
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<le_zorr0> leyendo
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguno usa ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> !alguien | pipo65
<kubot> pipo65: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<pipo65> xangua: como pongo en modo monitor una targeta con rt61
<dylan66> wepcrack
<le_zorr0> instala la suit aircrack, luego lapones en modo monitor con "airmon-ng (interface)"
<pipo65> con los kernels anteriores no tenia problema solo cargaba el firmware y listo despues de reiniciar solo tenia q usar iwconfig
<pipo65> pero los firmware para la ralink ya no estan en el repositorio de ubuntu
<pipo65> y el utilizar el ultimo kernel me deja uasar la placa de wifi pero no ponerla en modo monitor
<pipo65> !detalles
<pipo65> !bp
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<pipo65> !encuesta
<pipo65> xangua: estas por ahi
<kubot> ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<kubot> Normalmente, no hay un "mejor" programa para hacer una tarea. Depende de lo que tú elijas, tus preferencias, las características que deseas y otros factores. NO HAGAS encuestas en el canal. Si todavía quieres la opinion de las personas, pregúntale a BestBot en #ubuntu-bots.
<Allan_> Hola , porque Ubuntu se apaga la pantalla y se pone en blanco en cualquier momento y tengo que reinciarlo?
<Allan_> Primero se congela y despues se va poniendo blanca
<Allan_> me ayudan?
<Allan_> Hellooo...
<Allan_> 1,2,3...
<Allan_> Probando 1,2,3....
<Allan_> Internet Relay Chat (IRC)
<Allan_> If you want to have a live chat with other VirtualBox users, all you have to do is join one of our IRC channels. In order to allow our developers to use their time efficiently, please take support and help requests to the  forums and to the mailing lists before you ask them on IRC.
<Allan_> Server: irc.freenode.org
<Allan_> We now have two channels:
<Allan_> For VirtualBox users: #vbox ( irc://irc.freenode.org/vbox)
<Allan_> hell
<debsan> Allan_, paciencia
<Allan_> no, es que me gusta juga rcon IRC
<Allan_> But, I have Problems serious
<Allan_> Nos vemos
<Allan_> Ma?ana les pregunto porque me tengo que ir a dormir
<Allan_> Bye, Buenas Noches a todossss
<Lukas___> #join ubuntu
<Lukas___> ups
<fzeta> buen día - good day ;-)
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Manolitico> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Manolitico> hay alguien=?
<Manolitico> ¡help
<Manolitico> ¡encuesta
<Manolitico> !encuesta
<kubot> Normalmente, no hay un "mejor" programa para hacer una tarea. Depende de lo que tú elijas, tus preferencias, las características que deseas y otros factores. NO HAGAS encuestas en el canal. Si todavía quieres la opinion de las personas, pregúntale a BestBot en #ubuntu-bots.
<idroj07> Para poder ejecutar ubuntu en mi portatil tengo que poner acpi=off pero tengo este problema http://pc-citos.blogspot.com.es/2011/10/solucion-que-acpioff-cause-problemas.html mi pregunta es; ¿Al poner acpi=force tengo que substituirlo por el off, o lo puedo poner a continuación?
<Manolitico> ola
<Manolitico> byee
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien conoce algun programa para liberar moviles por imei en ubuntu?
<Manolitico> olaa
<Manolitico> mimecar, estas ai?
<Manolitico> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<D-arker> por que no puedo compliar mi primer programaen C con codeblocks
<GridCube> !detalles | D-arker
<kubot> D-arker: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Manolitico> alguien me da soporte?
<Manolitico> alguien me da soporte?
<Manolitico> alguien me da soporte?
<Manolitico> !soporte
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<itxshell> buendia
<Manolitico> me puedes ofrecer soporte?
<Manolitico> itxshell
<Manolitico> tienes algun problema de soporte?
<Manolitico> para ayudarte xd
<Manolitico> ¿?
<idroj07> Alguien me puede ayudar con esta sucesión de problemas? http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/170926#.UA7BZ0hcg1J yo soy el autor del post..
<hashashin> nas
<GridCube> idroj07, antes andaba?
<idroj07> GridCube: ha que te refieres con antes? El problema planteado en el post se basa en el seguimiento de los errores que me da el pc desde la creación de particiones e instalación del OS
<idroj07> quiero decir que no he modificado casi nada ni instalado nada , simplemente le he planteado en el post los errores que me iban saliendo
<GridCube> idroj07, me refiero a si antes andaba con ubuntu
<idroj07> A.. pues de aquella forma
<idroj07> tambien con errores de apagado.. problemas con el controlador.
<idroj07> de hecho la version normal de ubuntu 12.04 no pude instalarla de forma normal. tube q usar el alternate cd para amd64 y instlaar en modo nomodeset
<idroj07> finalmente decidí pasar a elements OS y me da el problema aqui tambien de apagados raros y problemas tambien con la t. grafica
<idroj07> y controladores..
<GridCube> ok, osea que por default ya no andaba, no es que andaba, actualizaste, y dejo de andar
<idroj07> El apagado me lo ha hecho con actualizaciones como sin actualizaciones; en el unico momento que me las ha dejado de hacer es poniendo en el grub de forma predetermianada el acpi=off
<idroj07> Pero no me atrevo a actualizar desde el gestor..
<GridCube> probaste actualizando los drivers?
<idroj07> ahora mismo no tengo actualizado el sistema y de momento tampoco se me ha apagado y esta mañana a apagado correctamnte.. pero esta mañana (con el acpi off ) si se me ha apagado y eso me ha dejado traspuesto :S
<idroj07> Quiero decir que seguro que tengo algun problemilla no muy grave que  me impida funcionar con normalidad pero si me hace cosas raras de vez en cuando
<idroj07> No hasta que no solucione el problema del apagado repentino o de no apagado (cuando se lo ordeno) me he propuesto no ponerme con los drivers.
<GridCube> pues puede ser ese el problema
<GridCube> que el sistema no reconosca las cosas que tenes correctamente
<idroj07> ahora he de tener los libres , los que vienen de forma predetermianda
<GridCube> mmhm si, pero esos no son perfectos
<GridCube> mira, aca hay una guia bastante detallada de como actualizar todo: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<idroj07> GridCube: Pero una pregunta que tengo gridcube.. Que significa deshabilitar el acpi? Y ¿Tengo que tenerlo obligatoriamente en off para que no se apague mi pc?
<GridCube> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<GridCube> basicamente apaga las caracteristicas avanzadas de energia
<idroj07> GridCube: Sabes algun comando o archivo donde pueda encontrar info de mi pc que me diga errores que tengo para intentar solucionarlos?
<GridCube> idroj07, todos los logs estan bajo /var/log
<yarinse> hola, par copiar toda la carpeta home cual es el comando en nautilus?
<yarinse> sudo nautilus /home  ?
<mimecar> usa gksudo, nunca sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<mimecar> tu usuario ya puede copiar los archivos directamente
<Allan_> Hola
<yarinse> mimecar: me sigue saliendo el mismo error.... error al copiar....
<mimecar> al copiar que
<yarinse> home
<mimecar> cuantos usuarios tienes?
<yarinse>  quiero copiar home para hacer una nueva instalacion, u10 a u12.04
<yarinse> dos usuarios
<Allan_> Hola cuando ubuntu esta encendido aveces se congela la pantalla y se vuelve a poner en color blanco
<mimecar> ya tienes el disco externo conectado yarinse?
<yarinse> si
<mimecar> Allan_: ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<yarinse> es una particion...
<yarinse> a la que quiero copiar....
<mimecar> yarinse: un backup en el mismo disco no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> si tienes permisos en esa partición te tiene que dejar
<yarinse> ya, pero hay archivos que no copia....
<Allan_> 11.10
<mimecar> yarinse: hay carpetas que NO te las va a copiar
<mimecar> Allan_: con todas las actualizaciones?
<Allan_> no
<mimecar> Allan_: ponlas todas
<Allan_> cuando lo instale ledije que no actualizara porque tardaria mas
<Allan_> y mi internet es lento
<mimecar> Allan_: sin actualizaciones no hay soporte
<Allan_> aveces en Live CD me pasa lo mismo
<yarinse> mimecar: jo y eso pq?
<mimecar> no se dedica tiempo para corregir un fallo que ya puede estar solucionado en las actualizaciones
<Allan_> ok
<Allan_> Voy a ver si en las actualizaciones se corrige esto
<Manolitico> mimecar, estas ai? tengo mas dudas
<mimecar> pregunta al canal
<Manolitico> ya
<Manolitico> lo de antes era decirte gracias
<Manolitico> aver...
<Manolitico> en google chrome, al ponerlo en pantalla completa, salen dos barras de herramientas, dos botones de cerrar, dos de minimizar..
<Manolitico> te envio captura
<Manolitico> http://ubuntuone.com/6CxysIkJJlusDhsjZxCI1K
<Manolitico> las opciones de arriba, deberian de estar donde la llave
<Manolitico> estas ai?=
<mimecar> chrome no use las ventanas normales
<mimecar> si por defecto lo pone de esa forma...
<maca> a ver, me he perdido... qué problema tienes, manolítico?
<Manolitico> ok pasemos a otro problema
<Manolitico> ya lo solucionara google
<Manolitico> las opciones de arriba del todo, Archivo, seleccion... no me salen si no pnogo el programa en maximizar, en cualquier programa
<Manolitico> solucion?
<mimecar> es unity
<Manolitico> si
<mimecar> poco puedes hacer
<Manolitico> x?
<mimecar> unity pone los menús a su gusto
<Manolitico> ufff
<Manolitico> iba a decir que la otra duda no la recordaba, pero ya
<Manolitico> al iniciar ubuntu, durante unos segundos, justo antes del inicio de sesion, salen imagenes distorsionadas, aveces puntos de colores, otras rayas, y otras, si acabo de venir de windows 7, lo ultimo que hice en windows 7
<Manolitico> alguna idea?
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si puedo tener htc sync en ubuntu 12.04
<nadie> hola me podrian decir  que otro programa que no sea kino , me sirve para capturar video de camaras dv
<myscreenp> hola, tengo un problema con la pantalla de un portatil de un amigo al que le estoy ayudando a instalarse un ubuntu: 640x400 cómo puedo poner mas resolucion?
<myscreenp> no me da mas opciones
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<myscreenp> estoy usando la 12.04 creo que tiene unity y no xorg
<mimecar> has puesto ya todas las actualizaciones?
<askhl_> ¿Estás seguro que 12.04 no usa xorg?
<mimecar> askhl_: si que lo usa
<myscreenp> pues no veo el fichero
<mimecar> ni lo verás
<myscreenp> yo pensaba que tenia otra cosa pero el xserver si esta instalado
<askhl_> mimecar, en 12.04 no hay un xorg.conf, pero creo que todavía usará xorg hasta las proximas versiónes
<myscreenp> que tengo que hacer para poder cambiar la resolucion?
<mimecar> qué has hecho antes del fallo?
<myscreenp> instalar el ubuntu
<myscreenp> desde el principio la pantalla sale pequeña en una esquina
<mimecar> no has instalado ningún driver de la tarjeta gráfica?
<myscreenp> lo he intentado pero no ofrece la posiiblidad
<mimecar> con el live cd te pasaba lo mismo?
<myscreenp> no lo he probado
<mimecar> entonces cómo lo has instalado?
<myscreenp> pero al instalar hubo un momento en que me enseñaba la pantalla completa
<myscreenp> el cd que tengo te da la opcion de instalar o de probar yo he instalado directamente
<myscreenp> no he probado en modo live-cd
<mimecar> primero se prueba
<mimecar> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<myscreenp> 82845g intel
<myscreenp> creo que va como una 915
<mimecar> las intel no suelen ser muy buenas
<myscreenp> :)
<mimecar> ya has puesto las actualizaciones del sistema?
<myscreenp> si
<myscreenp> apt-update y upgrade
<myscreenp> no hay alguna forma de cambiar la resolucion como era con el xorg?
<myscreenp> yo ponia una nueva , provaba y listos
<mimecar> haciendo que el sistema haga un xorg.conf
<myscreenp> como le digo al sistema que haga un xorg.conf?
<mimecar> no tengo el comando ahora
<aguitel> myscreenp, que placa usas
<myscreenp> intel
<myscreenp> y graficos intel aguitel
<myscreenp> dame el lspci |grep X que haga falta y te lo paso
<aguitel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/
<catusay> hola mi hermano tiene linux mint 12 y tiene un aparato de captura de tv encore tv, guardado por que no le andaba alguien sabe si en las versiones nuevas funcionan
<catusay> ?
<scre> hola, necesito ayuda.  Estoy intentando instalar un ubuntu a un amigo y la pantalla va a una resolucion muy pobre, 640x400.  ahora he logrado que en modo a prueba de fallos funcione bien, pero si salgo de nuevo me encuentro el error
<scre> vuelve  a 640x400
<scre> me habéis pasado esto antes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/   pero no lo logro
<scre> alguien sabe como puedo hacer que lo que tengo ahora enmodo a prueba de fallos se me quede para el modo normal?
<scre> igual el driver de la targeta no va y ahora tiene el de vesa
<scre> estais aquí?  alguien mepuede ayudar?
<scre> perdonad, me desconecte
<scre> alguien puede ayudarme a arreglar mi resolucion?
<dylan66> ya instalaste ubuntu scre ?
<scre> si, acabo de instalarlo
<scre> y me falla la pantalla
<scre> la resolucion
<dylan66> ejecuta enla consola xrandr
<scre> pero si entro en modo a prueba de fallosva bien
<scre> vale
<scre> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768 default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<dylan66> ahi te va a dar las resoluciones soportadas
<scre>  1024x768       61.0*     800x600        61.0      640x480        60.0
<scre> vale, que hago con eso?
<dylan66> preferencias delsistema
<scre> lo he tocado, me deja elegir esta resolucion desde el modo a prueba de fallos, pero nome deja desde el modo normal arranque
<dylan66> en pantalla no puedes elegir 1024x768?
<scre> ahora si, al arracar normal no
<scre> me gustaria conservar lo que tengo ahora por defecto
<scre> llevo toda la tarde desde las 17 intentando instalar el ubuntu aquí y es la 1 am
<scre> todo el rato con el problema de video
<scre> bueno, mientras instalaba estuvimos merendando perono creo que pasase mucho
<dylan66> tienes una tarjeta grafica que necesita driver privativos?
<scre> no
<scre> es una intel dylan66
<scre> i915
<dylan66> ok
<scre> creo que en el modo a prueba de fallos me funciona el xrandr pero no en el modo normal
<dylan66> fijate si tienes un archivo en /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<NEXUS-6> Buenas noches
<NEXUS-6> tengo un problema con un raton bluetooth
<NEXUS-6> uso ubuntu 12.04 y me funcionaba sin problemas, pero instale unos nuevos drivers wireless-compat y no me empareja el dispositivo
<NEXUS-6> he de decir que si me empareja otros como por ejemplo unos auriculares
<NEXUS-6> alguien sabe como puedo solucionar este problema? Gracias
<yeaman> Alguien habla español?
<FFA0CE> acabo de entrar pero que yo sepa es ubuntu-es
<yeaman> hola?
<FFA0CE> hola
<yeaman> #ubuntu-irc
<yeaman> saben como puedo ingresar en paginas de companias privadas?
<dabor> yeaman, ???
<yeaman> ja ja no te gusta mi nombre?
<FFA0CE> que pregunta es esa, esto es ubuntu, pregunta sobre eso
<yeaman> o lo ciento
<dabor> yeaman, no entiendo tu pregunta
<yeaman> abolo de un crack
<yeaman> si tengo una pregunta sobre esto como vusco canales?
<GridCube> yeaman, estas usando xchat?
<yeaman> si
<factor_> hola a todos
<factor_> tengo el siguiente problema al tratar de actualizar me sale esto:  no se ha podido inicializar la informacion de los paquetes . como puedo solucionarlo
<FFA0CE> si me pueden aconsejar estoy buscando la manera de que me funcione la webcam
<factor_> tengo ubuntu 12.04 lts
<FFA0CE> es una creative !live cam voice y en las webs que he buscado no tiene soporte para linux
<dabor> factor_, prueba desde una terminal sudo apt-get update y nos comentas que te dice
<dabor> factor_, si no da error ejecuta sudo apt-get upgrade
<factor_> ahora pruevo
<factor_> funciono todo bien ahora. si no te molesta yo soy nuevo en sistemas linux . que fue lo que acavo de hacer con ese comando??
<factor_> y muchisimas gracias.
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-25
<factor_> bueno ahora esta actualizando. espero seguir aprendiendo para poder ayudar a alguien en el futuro. muchisimas gracias
<FFA0CE> factor_, el comando sudo apt-get update actualiza la informacion del sofware de los repositorios que tienes
<factor_> gracias por la info
<factor_> ahoira me voy a bajar el manual de comandos y a leer un poco to las noches . vueno ahora no molesto mas.das
<panaderia> wenas
<FFA0CE> hola
<Grecoo> bueenas, tengo una consulta
<Grecoo> se que no tiene mucho que ver con linux ni ubuntu, pero tal vez me puedan ayudar
<Grecoo> me compre un monitor led, y tiene en el extremo derecho un poco mas de brillo que en el resto de la pantalla. tienen idea si es algo normal, o saben algo?
<Grecoo> gracias y perdon  por poner esto aca
<chilicuil> que raro, no creo que sea normal, pero igual no se, nunca he tenido una pantalla led
<Grecoo> gracias, mañana voy a llamar a lg y preguntar que pasa
<Grecoo> sino lo cambiare
<mefistofeles> o/
<mefistofeles> alguno con una laptop con una NVIDIA (con Optimus) que le funcione CUDA?
<D-arker> hola buenas noches
<D-arker> tengo una duda, estoy utilizando el IDE codeblock
<D-arker> pero quiero desarrollar mi primer programa compilado hola mundo
<D-arker> pero me denega compilarlo :(
<Maguila> Hola a todos
<george2002> hola
<chilicuil> hola o/
 * george2002 hola a todos
<Costeelation> hi guys
<Costeelation> how to update libreoffice to 3.5.5
<chilicuil> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<Costeelation> ajam
<chilicuil> Costeelation: you could borrow it from the official libreoffice ppa: "$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa"
<Costeelation> chilicuil: yes man thanks so much :D
<chilicuil> np, try to use the english channel so more people can help you ;)
<liher> hola
<liher> hay algun programa para liberar gratis por imei en ubuntu?
<christiam> buen dia
<christiam> alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un ipad 2 con so 5.1.1. y no puedo sincronizar la musica con banshee
<christiam> mi ubuntu es el 12.04
<Guest35378> Hola a todos, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Resulta que cuando el sistema se esta iniciando tengo un problema con el power manager
<Guest35378> tengo un portatil antiguo y le tengo quitada la bateria
<Guest35378> el caso es q me relentiza bastante el acceso de usuario y la entrada al sistema
<Guest35378> como puedo desactivar esa aplicación al inicio?
<Guest35378> por cierto uso la 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<Guest35378> alguien por ahi??
<aguitel> que aplicacion
<aguitel> power manager?
<knois> tengo montado ubuntu 11.10 y por falta de maquina    cambie el gestor de ventanas a Xfce 4.8  esta es la version mas nueva?
<aguitel> es la ultima soportada por ubuntu
<knois> ok es el gestor mas rapido o hay otro?
<aguitel> lxde
<aguitel> lubuntu
<knois> se puede montar igual que xfce por terminal?
<aguitel> si
<knois> al instalar desistala xfce?
<aguitel> sudo apt-get install lxde
<aguitel> no
<aguitel> desde el login manager vos elegis cual arrancas
<knois> ok
<GridCube> no aguitel eso no es lubuntu,
<GridCube> knois, si queres lubuntu o xubuntu, tenes que instalar lubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> es lxde
<GridCube> o xubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> sin mas aplicativos
<GridCube> asi vas a tener lubuntu o xubuntu, que son soportados por estos canales
<GridCube> tener instalado solo lxde o solo xfce no tiene soporte
<knois> ok, voy hacerlo para ver como me va.
<GridCube> porque faltan programas y paquetes de los que esos escritorios dependen
<knois> ya entendi,
<GridCube> :)
<knois> es mejor instalar toda la distro por el soporte
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> si te preocupa el espacio proba lubuntu-desktop primero, es la mas pequeña de todas
<knois> pero trae los mismos aplicativos que ubuntu?
<GridCube> algunos si
<GridCube> otros no
<GridCube> usa chromium como navegador default, usa otros editores de texto, usa abiword en ves de libreoffice, etc
<GridCube> si ya tenes libreoffice lo usas y ya :P
<knois> bueno, ahora yo tengo dos equipos uno es de hardware pobre que es el que estoy tratando de poner a punto para trabajar en un base de datos pequeña y
<knois> en el otro me corre super bien ubuntu 11.10 pero quiero probar
<knois> ubuntu 12.04 y peor no quiero perder los datos
<knois> como hago?
<GridCube> knois, si tenes otro disco que puedas disponer, instala el sistema en ese otro disco y listo :P
<knois> voy a tratar de conseguirlo y si NO?
<GridCube> podes hacer una particion en un disco que tengas, teniendo cuidado de backupear todos los datos importantes, e instalar sobre esa particion
<aguitel> de bes tener en una particion separada el /home
<GridCube> ubuntu siempre tiene una opcion de "instalar junto a otro"
<knois> con el mismo instalador de ubuntu 12.04 se puede o gparte..?
<aguitel> el instalador
<knois> ok, tratare de buscar inicialmente un dd
<GridCube> :)
<knois> gracias fuiste de mucha ayuda
<GridCube> de nada, volve con toda pregunta que tengas que google no pueda responder :D
<knois> :)
<knois> chao.
<Guest35378> si, vuelvo perdón estaba ocupado, la aplicación me da problemas es power manager
<Guest35378> para que no se ejecute al inicio
<erchache2000> algún libro para aprender ubuntu?
<mimecar> tienes tutoriales en la red
 * xoan buenas
<neox14ln> hola
<neox14ln> alguien sabe como colocar un servidor irc en ubuntu?
<Chuquer> Buenas, tengo un problema con el xchat cada que busco canales se laguea y no puede avansar mas
<neox14ln> reinstalelo
<neox14ln> a mi me pasó lo mismo
<Chuquer> bn grax
<arielsanflo> saludos alguien me ayuda
<arielsanflo> my problema es el siguiente tengo instalado ubuntu y windos 7 en una maquina y  estoy conecatdo a una red publica de la universidad
<arielsanflo> cuando entro desde ubuntu me salen las restricciones de la red
<arielsanflo> y cuando me coencto con windows como deberia de funcionar siempre en linux no me aparecen las restricciones de la red
<arielsanflo> si me conecto con la misma mac y la misma ip  y dicha mac no tiene ninguna restriccion
<arielsanflo> porque en windows no me salen las restricciones y en ubuntu si
<D-arker> hola amigos
<D-arker> porque no puedo compilar un programa en c
<D-arker> tengo el codeblokcs
<D-arker> me dice denegado
<D-arker> algo asi :(
<t1g3r> que es code, tienes gcc?
<D-arker> es un IDE  como gcc t1g3r
<arielsanflo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<arielsanflo> sudo apt-get update
<arielsanflo> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.7
<D-arker> tengo instalado codebloks
<D-arker> pero al momento de realizar algun programa
<D-arker> no me permite ejecutarlo
<t1g3r> no puedes compilar? o no puedes ejecutar?
<t1g3r> comproba para permiso de binary
<t1g3r> chmod +x binary?
<selena> hola
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda un comparativo a solid edge de windows para ubuntu
<arielsanflo> hola
<arielsanflo> selena
<bernardo> hola aqui dan soporte?
<bernardo> chicos quiero hacerles una pregunta
<bernardo> ammm, tengo problemas al compartir la conexion de internet
<bernardo> anda perfecto, !! excelente
<bernardo> me refiero a que el funcionamiento es correcto
<bernardo> el problema es el siguiente, la conexion es por linea continua..
<Atrus1> buenos dias, tardes ..... actualmente tengo instalado el Ubuntu 11.10 ... Tengo problemas con las letras en la pantalla de inicio. Necesito cambiar el tipo de letra (tipografia), ya que aparecen son cuadrados, es decir no esta reconociendo la tipografia asignada por el sistema. Que aplicacion me permite administrar la tipografia en la pantalla de inicio? ... Gracias!!
<bernardo> cuando una pc cliente ve un video por youtube, el resto de las pcs de la red tiene conectividad baja, es decir que toda la conexion se va a una pc
<bernardo> como puedo dividir el trafico?
<bernardo> se puede?
<bernardo> un servidor proxy no es la opcion mas recomendada?
<Exio> con squid? realmente, nunca configure nada asi, pero creo que con squid se puede
<Exio> bernardo: ^ :P
<bernardo> Hola Exio, es realmente dificil de configurar el squid! y los clientes pero si existe una forma de administrar la conexion con iptables
<bernardo> seria genial
<bernardo> es mas sencillo
<Atrus1> hola de nuevo buenos dias, tardes ..... actualmente tengo instalado el Ubuntu 11.10 ... Tengo problemas con las letras en la pantalla de inicio. Necesito cambiar el tipo de letra (tipografia), ya que aparecen son cuadrados, es decir no esta reconociendo la tipografia asignada por el sistema. Que aplicacion me permite administrar la tipografia en la pantalla de inicio? ... Gracias!!
<GridCube> !paciencia | Atrus1
<kubot> Atrus1: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Atrus1> disculpa pense se habia corrido la pregunta mas arriba , gracias
<bernardo> Exio puedo hablarte por privado?
<GridCube> bernardo, yo eso lo puedo hacer desde el menu de mi router, le doy limites a diferentes ips usando las opciones de "trafic control"
<bernardo> no tengo router sino un server linux
<GridCube> mmmm buen punto
<GridCube> bernardo, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/79500#.UBBtxeHYK3E
<bernardo> muchas gracias gridcube
<bernardo> en serio AGRADESCO MUCHO TU ATENCION, no soy novato, me olvide aclarar
<bernardo> puedo enviarte mensaje privado'
<bernardo> ?
<Exio> bernardo: perdon, no, ando medio ocupado, y realmente, nunca configure eso...
<bernardo> dale gracias exio
<bernardo> le hablaba a gridcube, pero gracias exio
<GridCube> bernardo, perdon pero el soporte se da en el canal publico porque asi queda registrado para todo aquel que busque en los logs :)
<GridCube> si tenes una pregunta que no sea de soporte podes hacerla en #ubuntu-es-cafe :)
<bernardo> dale gracias
<bernardo> no no no era soporte
<bernardo> perdona por interrumpirte
<bernardo> dale gracias
<GridCube> bernardo, :) si no es de soporte pregunta tranquilo por privado
<Exio> <bernardo> Exio puedo hablarte por privado?
<bernardo> ??
<bernardo> no entiendo exio!
<bernardo> gracias gridbube
<bernardo> ammm, quisiera saber si existe un programa parecido a http://www.bandwidtharbitrator.com/
<GridCube> !tab | bernardo
<kubot> bernardo: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<bernardo> parece que controla el trafico de internet
<bernardo> dale gracias
<GridCube> bernardo, :) probablemente sea mejor que preguntes en #ubuntu-server, es un canal en ingles pero estoy seguro que vas a conseguir respuestas mas satisfactorias ahi
<bernardo> me meti en ese canal nadie contesta! pregunte en ingles :S
<GridCube> bernardo, :) hay que tener paciencia, es que la gente aca colabora en su tiempo libre, y los de server trabajan :P
<GridCube> bernardo, podes preguntar en los foros tambien, :D
<bernardo> si pero necesito ahorita hacerlo funcionar .S
<GridCube> con estas cosas de investigación hay que tener paciencia
<bernardo> yo tengo paciencia, aqui estoy
<GridCube> ese link que te pase antes no te sirve?
<bernardo> muchas gracias
<bernardo> no, es para CREAR un script para controlar el trafico de red
<GridCube> mmhm
<bernardo> :S
<GridCube> bernardo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/28926/network-bandwidth-monitoring-per-user-on-ubuntu-server
<GridCube> :D
<bernardo> en el canal general de ubuntu-server nadie habla jeje
<GridCube> ah... eso es para monitorear, no para capear
<bernardo> no es para monitorear
<bernardo> es para dividirla bien capear que es?
<GridCube> nada, una palabra que me invente al parecer
<GridCube> lo que necesitas se llama throttling
<GridCube> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/limit-the-bandwidth-used-by-an-ip-address-in-squid3-ubuntu-10-04-a-833479/
<GridCube> bernardo, eso es usando squid
<GridCube> esto es usando superpoderes de linux que no llego a empezar a entender http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.qdisc.html
<GridCube> bernardo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<GridCube> :D
<bernardo> gridcube!! MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU TIEMPO
<bernardo> te repito :D
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> bernardo, usa tab :P
<GridCube> para autocompletar los nicks de la gente :D
<bernardo> SALE GridCube
<GridCube> :D genial
<bernardo> ok, iperf, me dijeron que es la mejor en ubuntu-server
<bernardo> esta en la lista que tu me diste
<bernardo> no tiene ningun archivo en /etc, como lo configuro? :S
<bernardo> en /etc/default tampoco
<GridCube> nuse, ni idea
<SadlyMistaken> hola
<SadlyMistaken> ya no existe nautilus-utils para pangolin?
<GridCube> >Package nautilus-utils does not exist in precise
<GridCube> a menos que no se llamara asi
<SadlyMistaken> pero no te suena GridCube ?
<SadlyMistaken> servía para poder tener más opciones en nautilus..
<SadlyMistaken> quizás fuera nautilus-tools??
<GridCube> no sep, nunca uso nautilus :D
<SadlyMistaken> que usas tú?
<GridCube> thunar :)
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm
<SadlyMistaken> la verdad es que nunca había pensado en usar otros navegadores de pc..
<GridCube> yo uso xubuntu asi que usar nautilus es una muy mala idea :P
<SadlyMistaken> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<SadlyMistaken> ok ok
<bernardo> hay uno lindo
<bernardo> navegador de archivos dicen?
<SadlyMistaken> no se le llama así?
<GridCube> sep
<SadlyMistaken> pues eso.
<SadlyMistaken> jajaja
<GridCube> aunque nautilus, y thunar para el caso, hacen mas que manejar archivos, tambien manejan los iconos del escritorio, y el wallpaper
<SadlyMistaken> entonces
<SadlyMistaken> si instalo otro navegador de archivos
<SadlyMistaken> no debería desinstalar nautilus por que entonces me lo cargo todo, no?
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> es un gran no
<chilicuil> y pcmanfm?
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> algien me peude ayudar a crear una imagen iso en ubuntu?
<ignacio> porfavor
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> ah, ignacio tenes el iso?
<ignacio> necesito gravar win2 xp en un usb para un netbook y necesito crear un iso de un cd que tengo de win2 xp
<GridCube> usa unetbootin
<GridCube> pero no se si funcionara
<GridCube> preguntale a google, de seguro hay miles de hits
<ignacio> pero necesito crear la imagen iso
<ignacio> ya e buscado
<ignacio> necesito comprimir un cd que tengo de windows xp en un iso y ee iso garabrlo con unetbotin
<GridCube> ignacio, crear un iso es simple, agarra cualquier programa de copiado, y en ves de copiar de disco a disco copia de disco a archivo
<ignacio> esq soy un noob en esto...
<ignacio> tengo el cd de win2 puesto , que devo aser?
<ignacio> espera estoy biendo un tuto de k3b
<ignacio> creo que ese me servira
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayudita
<chilicuil> sudo dd if=/dev/cdroom of=$HOME/windows.iso
<chilicuil> eso deberia bastar ignacio
<chilicuil> !ask arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<arielsanflo> es que tengo una conexion en una maquina que tiene windows 7 y ubuntu
<Deckon> y luego?
<arielsanflo> la red es publica de la universidad  pero el problema es que cuando la conecto por windows no me salen restricciones  y al pasar a ubuntu me salen restricciones
<arielsanflo> siendo la misma configuracion que puede pasar
<chilicuil> que tipo de restricciones?
<arielsanflo> digamos  taringa
<arielsanflo> por ejemplo
<arielsanflo> descargas de rapidshared
<arielsanflo> en windows puedo acceder pero en ubuntu no
<Deckon> arielsanflo: a que te refieres con restriccion?..no te carga la pagina, te aparece alguna nota o que?
<chilicuil> sugeriria que verificaras que los parametros son identicos en ambos casos, que te estas conectando al mismo AP, que se te asignan los mismos servidores de dns, el mismo gateway y asi
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> eso lo verifique y son los mismos
<arielsanflo> son identicos
<chilicuil> verifica en que parte del proceso falla la conexión, en una consola haz $ ping dominio #para descartar un problema de resolucion de dominios
<arielsanflo> listo
<arielsanflo> eso are y lo mostrare  en pastebin
<arielsanflo> ya regreso
<arielsanflo> coloque el ejemplo mas rapido
<arielsanflo>  ms
<arielsanflo> 64 bytes from hit-adult.opendns.com (67.215.65.130): icmp_req=54 ttl=54 time=99.1 ms
<arielsanflo> eso es lo que me bota
<chilicuil> eso para que direccion, es ?
<bernardo> CHICOS el paquete tc, traffic control no lo encuentro! porque? tengo un tutorial lindo que me pide este paquete pero no esta :S
<bernardo> esta incluido en iptables? o dentro del mismo sistema operativo y no esta como paquete?
<chilicuil> bernardo: usa $ apt-file search /sbin/tc #para saber en que paquete esta
<bernardo> gracias
<bernardo> y htb
<chilicuil> bernardo: en mi sistema aparece como parte del paquete 'iproute'
<chilicuil> lo mismo, $ apt-file search htb
<bernardo> dale gracias
<bernardo> estaba usando el comando buscar de aptitude
<bernardo> y no aparecia por eso preguntaba
<bernardo> tengo que tener instalado apt-file para eso <<
<bernardo> jeje
<chilicuil> bernardo: sip, a largo plazo es mejor, tambien puedes usar $ apt-cache search #pero devuelve menos resultados
<bernardo> apt-file update antes :P
<bernardo> tarda una bocha
<bernardo> en español argentino, seria tarda muchisimo
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-26
<chilicuil> bernardo: seguramente tambien puedes usar packages.ubuntu.com
<chilicuil> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=tc&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any -> busqueda para tc
<bernardo> no, esa busqueda es muy mala, lo usaba hace años y si bien, pero nunca encuentra lo que quiero :P
<bernardo> igual muchas gracias
<chilicuil> suerte
<bernardo> el tutorial es una desilucion no anda :S
<bernardo> porfas chicos me ayudan? quiero administrar una red, tengo ubuntu server con proveedor de internet
<bernardo> y quiero dividir bien la conexion, porque se pierde la conexion para una sola persona, quisiera que se dividiera bien. Busque paquetes y paquetes, y resulta que todos son monitores, el mejor que encontre es el vnstat, pero limita el ancho de banda por tiempo de uso, no por cantidad de datos
<bernardo> lo cual es totalmente inutil
<bernardo> algun otro programa que conozcan? no tengo idea!! como hacer eso :D porfas!
<bernardo> encontre un tal opmanager pero es pago, alguno parecido?
<bernardo> como puedo configurar el kernel sin tener que compilarlo?
<bernardo> tengo que añadir esta opcion Enable High Resolution Timer, No Dynamic ticks, Low Latency Desktop
<bernardo> High Resolution Timer, No Dynamic ticks, Low Latency Desktop
<bernardo> hay algun paquete que haga esto?
<newbie|4> hola seres humanos de este planeta linuxero, tengo una pc de escritorio que recive internet por lan, y tengo una mini compaq que tiene targeta wifi, como es el proceso para darle interne a mi compu de bolsillo sin tanto rollo
<newbie|4> la pc tambien tiene targeta wifi
<m0ugly> la targeta
<m0ugly> recivir
<m0ugly> xD
<newbie|4> m0ugly:  hasme mas clara tu pregunta
<m0ugly> hasme
<m0ugly> no
<m0ugly> no te hablaré
<m0ugly> hasta que dejes de hablar un castellano de mierda
<newbie|4> tu cres que en tu piche mundo frente a tu compu te la sabes todas, si no quieres ayudar simplemente no ayudes y deja que alguien con mas cerebro que tu lo haga,
<dani> Hola amigos de lo oculto
<disty> Hola.
<Guest21063> Tengo un problema intentando cambiar el tema de Unity
<Guest21063> con ubuntu-tweak
<Guest21063> selecciono lo que quiero poner, pero no funciona
<Guest21063> no se cambia nada, siempre sigue igual
<idroj07> Alguien conoce una pagina como pastebin pero de fotos?
<guampa> idroj07: imagebin
<idroj07> guampa: muchas gracias
<alona> hola
<alona> alguien me podria ayudar
<alona> como puedo borrar windows del portatil
<alona> que tengo ubuntu y windows
<alona> bueno veo que esto esta abandonado
<alona> muertoooo
<GridCube> alona, si no lo necesitas mas, y si tenes todos tus datos a salvo, simplemente formatea la particion que tiene windows y ya
<alona> no tengo ni idea de como se hace
<alona> :(
<alona> soy muy novata para el ordenador
<GridCube> alona, instala gparted desde el centro de software
<alona> voy
<GridCube> es muy facil de usar. pero tene en cuenta que es muy peligroso tambien porque si te equivocas podes borrar todo
<GridCube> de echo vas a borrar todo de otra particion
<alona> lo se
<alona> quiero dejar el ordenador limpio
<alona> nuevo vamos hahaha
<GridCube> alona, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/GParted
<GridCube> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/06/13/gparted-gestiona-tus-particiones-graficamente/
<alona> aver ya lo tengo instalado ahora que ago?
<alona> antes una pregunta
<alona> no podria formatear y quedarme tambn con windows?
<alona> es que tengo iphone
<alona> como pasaria las cosas a el
<GridCube> alona, no podes formatear y quedarte con windows, podes no formatear y quedarte con windows y ubuntu
<GridCube> alona, a menos que estes usando wubi
<GridCube> si estas usando wubi estas en problemas
<GridCube> !iphone | alona
<kubot> alona: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<alona> wubi?
<GridCube> !wubi | alona
<kubot> alona: Wubi es un instalador de Ubuntu para usuarios de Windows que te permite instalar y desinstalar Ubuntu como un programa de Windows, de una manera simple y segura. Para la solucion de problemas http://wubi-installer.org/support.php y https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide. Reporte de errores en http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. Para Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<alona> vamos yo diria que no
<alona> mi primo me dejo en el usb ubuntu y me lo instale
<GridCube> entonces no tenes que preocuparte
<GridCube> :)
<alona> lo que el problema es que el no entiende como puedo tener los dos
<GridCube> !dualboot | alona
<kubot> alona: Instrucciones para usar Windows/Ubuntu al mismo tiempo (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<alona> por que el portatil es de los pequeñitos y no tiene mucha capacidad
<GridCube> la mayoria de las netbook vienen con dualboot
<alona> y que es eso?
<GridCube> al menos en argentina
<GridCube> dual boot es que pueden arrancar doble sistema, osea windows y linux por lo gral
<alona> mmmm
<alona> vale
<GridCube> durante la instalacion de ubuntu te pregunta
<GridCube> si queres instalar ubuntu junto a otro sistema operativo
<alona> pues como no entendia pues lo deje
<alona> pero me lo queria borrar desde hace mucho tiempo
<GridCube> si le pones que si te crea un menu de grub donde elegis si queres arrancar con windows o con ubuntu
<alona> siii
<alona> exactamente eso tengo
<GridCube> eso es dualboot
<alona> pues como puedo borrar
<GridCube> como te digo, si formateas la particion de windows se va a ir, luego haces un sudo update-grub y el programa se fija si tenes otros sistemas operativos, si no encuentra ninguno te hace un nuevo menu de grub dejando solo a ubuntu
<alona> vale
<alona> pues quiero formatear
<alona> como lo ago
<alona> es igual que pierda windows
<GridCube> :) lee los tutoriales que te pase
<GridCube> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/06/13/gparted-gestiona-tus-particiones-graficamente/
<GridCube> alona, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/GParted
<alona> todo eso?
<alona> es que yo no tengo ni idea
<alona> por mucho que lea no me voy a enterar de nada
<GridCube> mejor leer que lamentar
<GridCube> es facil, anda haciendo mientras lees
<GridCube> arranca gparted, busca la particion ntfs, desmontala, formateala, ejecuta los cambios
<alona> bufff enserio
<alona> ni idea
<alona> :(
<GridCube> :) alona lo que estas queriendo hacer es peligroso, necesita que sepas lo que estas haciendo para que no cometas errores que luego lamentarias :P
<GridCube> pero es facil, y por eso peligroso, yo te guio
<GridCube> :)
<alona> vale
<alona> espera
<GridCube> abri gparted, con alt-f2: gparted y ejecuta
<GridCube> te va a pedir contraseña
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<alona> listo
<kisko> Alguien sabe cómo borrar notificaciones mensajes privados en Gwibber?...
<alona> esta cargando
<GridCube> nope
<alona> yata
<alona> dime
<GridCube> busca la particion ntfs
<alona> encontrada
<GridCube> seleccionala y en el menu contextual busca "desmontar"
<alona> umount: /host: device is busy.
<alona>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<alona>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<GridCube> :/ estas usando wubi
<alona> pues ni idea
<GridCube> pasame un pantallazo de tu grub
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<alona> eso como se hace¿?
<GridCube> digo de gparted
<alona> como te la paso?
<GridCube> apreta imp pnt
<GridCube> lee lo que dijo kubot :/
<kisko> Alguien sabe cómo borrar notificaciones mensajes privados en Gwibber?...
<alona> subido
<GridCube> pasa el link
<GridCube> !paciencia | kisko
<kubot> kisko: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<alona> http://imagebin.org/222211
<kisko> Perdón si mi actitud puede haber parecido impaciente :-(
<GridCube> si alona estas usando wubi
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> :D kisko no te preocupes, ahora estoy despierto yo solo :P
<alona> osea no puedo hacer nada
<alona> :(
<GridCube> podes instalar ubuntu de verdad :D
<alona> como
<alona> ?
<GridCube> y elegir usar todo el disco durante la instalacion
<GridCube> pone el usb en el puerto usb y reinicia la pc, apreta f11 o la tecla que sea para elegir desde donde arranca y elegi que arranque del usb
<GridCube> usa el instalador desde ahi :U
<atotclic> GridCube: si no tiene activado el boot no podra acceder al usb
<atotclic> deberia entar en bios primero y verificar que si esta
<GridCube> en las netbooks por lo general esta, pero tenes razon
<GridCube> (en las netbook de echo suele ser el primer dispositivo en la lista)
<atotclic> suele y sera pero tiene que estar desactivado
<atotclic> pero si no es así perfecto un paso menos
<idroj07> que es en el "Gparted" "linux-swap"
<user_> m
<arielsanflo> alguien de casualidad usa matlab en ubuntu
<arielsanflo> swao es la particion de intercambio
<arielsanflo> swap
<idroj07> arielsanflo: y para que sirve?
<arielsanflo> hay se realizan procesos
<atotclic> idroj07: la swap es la memoria de intercambio
<GridCube> !swap
<kubot> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<atotclic> si no tienes sificiente memirio utiliza la reservada en el disco
<arielsanflo> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/11036838/para-que-sirve-la-memoria-swap-de-linux.html
<arielsanflo> hay puedes ver para que sirve
<idroj07> pues la mia es de 12gb y esta sin usar..
<GridCube> idroj07, 12gb es mucho
<GridCube> con 2gb es mas que suficiente
<GridCube> la usa el sistema
<GridCube> no vos,
<GridCube> podes redimensionarla y reocupar ese espacio para otra cosa, pero debe haber una particion swap si o si
<idroj07> Tengo 2 OS en diferentes particiones que accedo a ellas a través del grub.. ¿Como puedo saber cual es cada una desde el Gparted? Es que quiero borrar una de ellas (Advierto de que tengo muy pocos conocimietos en linux..quizas sea algo obvio pero yo no lo pillo)
<GridCube> cual queres borrar idroj07 ?
<idroj07> el que no estoy usando.. estoy en elementary oS y quiero borrar xubuntu en otra partición
<itxshell> buenas
<idroj07> http://imagebin.org/222230
<idroj07> Aqui estan mis particiones, como se cual es la mía?
<aguitel> idroj07, a que te referis con "cual es la mia"
<idroj07> aguitel: El sistema operativo que estoy usando ahora, en la particion que estoy
<aguitel> idroj07, fijate en /media que tipo de archivos hay
<aguitel> estas utilizando sda1 y sda5
<aguitel> sda1 es la raiz
<aguitel> supongo que sda5 es /home
<bernardo> hola
<bernardo> que tal
<bernardo> he logrado compartir una conexion a traves de un servidor linux, con 30 maquinas cliente
<bernardo> y he balanceado el ancho de banda para cada cliente
<bernardo> pero para las conexiones tienen 100 de letancy, latencia, y necesito que sean de 20 al menos, como podria hacer?
<bernardo> uso arno ip tables
<bernardo> el plugin de shareconection
<carl1> hola
<bernardo> hola carl1
<carl1> Saben dónde encontrar documentación acerca de cómo publicar menus en unity sin usar GApplication?
<Harpagornis> sabeis si ahi algun programa para descargar los videos de youtube?
<mimecar>  firefox lo hace
<Harpagornis> como mimecar ?
<Harpagornis> dime
<mimecar> tienes un monton de extensiones para eso
<mimecar> down them all por ejemplo
<Harpagornis> ok, gracias mimecar
<bernardo> Hola! de nuevo! Quisiera saber como puedo compilar el kernel de ubuntu! una guia actualizada y simple? con el parche?
<bernardo> necesito entrar al make menuconfig :D
<mimecar> compilar kenel, poner parches y "simple" en la misma frase...
<bernardo> jaja
<bernardo> quisiear tener una guia actualizada, todas estan viejas, cambia algo? por eso digo...
<mimecar> para que quieres compilar el kernel?
<bernardo> puedo usar las fuentes de los repositorios? sin tener que bajar el kernel?
<bernardo> 2 motivos! 1 activar una opcion que se llama no latency algo asi
<bernardo> 2 quitarle algunos modulos de mas que tiene para que ande un poquito mejor
<mimecar> latencia siempre vas a tener
<bernardo> no no, esta opcion es regla
<mimecar> usa un kernel de "multimedia" y tendrás poco
<bernardo> no mimecar
<bernardo> no entiendes
<bernardo> digamos que es para que corra un servidor de un juego
<mimecar> buenos, pues descarga el código de los repositorios y lo buscas
<bernardo> y requiere de actualizacion mas continua del server
<bernardo> intento expresarme mimecar
<bernardo> ...
<bernardo> hay una opcion que esta en el kernel, y que pide si o si que este activada para funcionar el server
<bernardo> no es porque yo quiera que ande mas rapido, por simple gusto, sino que este servidor dedicado no funciona bien
<mimecar> el kernel de ubuntu server no lo tiene activado?
<bernardo> pues al parecer no...
<bernardo> instale el servidor dedicado y anda lento
<bernardo> esa opcion arreglaria todo en el servidor
<mimecar> descarga el kernel, modifica lo que necesites y compila
<bernardo> tengo que descargarlo si o si? no puedo usar el source que trae el repositorio?
<bernardo> o no alcanza?
<mimecar> descargalo del repositorio
<bernardo> con ese alcanza?
<bernardo> mimecar?
<mimecar> el que
<bernardo> en las guias dicen que es necesario los dos
<bernardo> el source del repositorio
<mimecar> ya tienes el kernel en el repositorio
<bernardo> y bajar kernel de linux.org
<bernardo> creo
<bernardo> si si
<bernardo> pero pide las dos los tutoriales o guias que andan por ahi
<mimecar> entonces sigue esas guías
<mimecar> no necesitas descargar nada de kernel.org para compilar el kernel
<bernardo> muchas gracias por afirmarme mimecar
<bernardo> disculpa las molestia
<bernardo> s
<mimecar> si la guía no es del kernel 3 descartala directamente
<chilicuil> yo empezaria buscando en la wiki del equipo del kernel
<atotclic> x
<Guest12770> hola, tengo un problema con el power manager, se cuelga o algo y me relentiza el acceso de usuario y el tiempo para acceder al sistema operativo
<Guest12770> como podría hacer para que no se activara de inicio
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<Guest12770> hola mimecar, uso Lucid lynx
<Guest12770> 10.04
<mimecar> un poco antigua
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest12770> si hasta ahora si, ya se que es antigua pero me resulta mas versatil para algunas aplicaciones, tuve la ultima la 12. no se que
<Guest12770> pero me volvi a cambiar a esta
<Guest12770> el caso es q lo tengo en un portatil antiguo sin bateria
<Guest12770> igual por eso me da problemas el power manager
<mimecar> cómo sabes que el fallo está ahí?
<Guest12770> pq al darme acceso de usuario me tarda mucho y cuando lo consigue me sale una ventana diciendo que power manager no va bien y me da tres opciones
<Guest12770> yo le doy a salir de todos modos y me entra al sistema
<Guest12770> pero se relentiza mucho
<mimecar> aunque no tengas batería no tiene que afectarte
<mimecar> no se si podrás desactivarlo
<Guest12770> no sabes si se pueden desactivar esta aplicación para que no se inicie con el sistema?
<mimecar> sin que afecte a otras cosas no
<Guest12770> vamos no es nada grave, solo que tarda como 1 minuto mas que antes en entrar
<Guest12770> bueno gracias de cualquier modo, si consigo encontrar la vieja batería se la pondré (aunque no sirva para nada) a ver que pasa con el power manager
<monvillalon> Hola, alguien sabe como puedo hacer que ubuntu no cambie el hostname de mi maquina, lo he cambiado en dhpclient.conf pero parece que no es suficiente
<david> BUENAS A TODOS
<david> QUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<david> VERAN SOY NOVATO EN UBUNTU
<david> QUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR CON UBUNTU
<david> AYUDAAAAAA
<david> QUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR CON UBUNTU
<david> AYUDA
<david> disculpen quien me puede ayudar con ubuntu
<samuray> epa gente
<samuray> saludos
<samuray> tengo una duda
<samuray> como uno logra ser UM?
<duende_> um?
<samuray> ubuntu member
<Jorge-42> Hola, es un bug, es así o sólo me pasa a mí que al tener como fondo de pantalla las imágenes que cambian....al iniciar la pc, en la pantalla de bienvenida me aparece siempre el fondo por defecto?
<duende_> Jorge-42 creo que a ud ... hasta ahora escucho algo así
<Jorge-42> duende_ : Sí, ya me parecía raro.... qué será..!?
<bernardo> CHICOS quiero una instalacion de kernel sencilla!! tengo el source y todo bajado, pero hay tutoriales que me hacen instalar 500 megas de archivos y no tienen nada que ver con los archivos de dependencias de compilacion de linux! por favor me podrian dar  un tutorial bien explicado sobre "Como compilar un nucleo nuevo" en ubuntu lucid?
<bernardo> hola?=
<bernardo> en http://www.guia-ubuntu.org <--- no encontre ninguna guia para compilar :S
<samuray> bernardo, para compilar el kernel debes tener algo de conocimientos
<samuray> porque no bajas los .deb del kernel y ya
<samuray> se te hara mucho as facil
<samuray> yson kernel precompilados para ubuntu
<samuray> bernardo, aca puedes ver la listas de kernel para ubuntu http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bernardo> ammm... esta bien
<bernardo> tengo que compilar el kernel si o si
<bernardo> no me queda otra averigue y es necesario
<bernardo> sudo apt-get install git-core libncurses5 libncurses5-dev libelf-dev asciidoc binutils-dev
<bernardo> todo eso me pide 600 megas
<bernardo> pero es necesario
<bernardo> y necesito compilarlo porque el software que utilizare necesita un poco de retoques al kernel
<bernardo> tranquilo tengo conocimientos, trabajo en linux desde 2001
<samuray> bernardo, pero no es mas facil instalar los kernel que estan en el link que te pase?
<bernardo> no dije que no
<bernardo> digo que los cambios que debo realizar al kernel
<bernardo> debo realizarlos si o si
<bernardo> es decir que debo compilar
<bernardo> uno nuevo
<samuray> oka
<samuray> entonces debes instalar los paquetes para compilar
<samuray> y al momento de descomprimir te generara +de 500MB
<bernardo> si si
<bernardo> no ya esta descomprimido el source
<bernardo> pero los archivos que requiere para compilar son de 1 gb
<bernardo> es una locura :s
<samuray> o.0 bernardo todos esos paquetes?
<samuray> no creo
<arturo_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-27
<duende_> hola arturo_
<D-arker> hola
<D-arker> buenas, alguien me puede ayudar.
<D-arker> hola
<D-arker> porque no puedo ejecutar un programa elabrodado en codeblocks
<D-arker> en C
<chilicuil> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<D-arker> de hecho no me da ningun error
<D-arker> al compilarlo
<D-arker> por ejemplo, estoy en ubuntu.
<D-arker> realizo el primer programa "hola mundo"
<D-arker> lo compilo y bien.
<D-arker> pero al ejecutarlo me da error.
<D-arker> kubot me dice permission denied
<D-arker> :S
<chilicuil> D-arker: mmm, kubot es un robot ;), mmm, respecto a tu problema, has verificado que el binario esta en algun directorio?
<chilicuil> D-arker: si reza sobre permisos, tal vez requiere $ chmod +x
<D-arker> estoy checando algo,
<D-arker> el archivo que guarde, se supone que es .c
<D-arker> pero esta en formato gedit.
<ChuKse> hola, estoy intentando cambiar el propietario de uan carpeta así : sudo chown -Rv ra:ra /media/rae
<ChuKse> pero me meustra q lo hace pero luego voy al sition y está para root
<chilicuil> esta en media..., tal vez el programa que monta tu disco, le reasigno los permisos, probaria ejecutando ese comando dentro de la carpeta, para que aplique al sistema de archivos de tu dispositivo conectado
<ChuKse> pero se cambia solo
<ChuKse> ya probé dentro con la terminal y se vuelve a cambiar
<chilicuil> ChuKse: sip, lo que digo, es que tal vez podrias probar $ sudo chown -Rv ra:ra /media/rae/
<chilicuil> ChuKse: sip, lo que digo, es que tal vez podrias probar $ sudo chown -Rv ra:ra /media/rae/*
<chilicuil> para que no se cambien los permisos sobre rae, pero si sobre todos los documentos dentro de ella
<ChuKse> ah vale, pero tampoco
<chilicuil> mmm, estoy casi seguro que tiene que ver con tu sistema de automontado
<chilicuil> tal vez un vistazo a /var/log/syslog te ayude a descubrir mas pistas
<chilicuil> la otra cosa que me ocurre, es relacionado con tu sistema de archivos.., tal vez no soporte la asignación de usuarios.., si se trata de nfts por ejemplo...
<ChuKse> ah si eso ntfs
<ChuKse> cómo podría yo hacer para borrar cosas de NFTS?
<ChuKse> sin sudo
<chilicuil> has probado si sirve, $ sudo chmod 777 /media/rae/* ?
<ChuKse> tampoco :|
<chilicuil> ChuKse: oki doki, como montas ese disco?
<ChuKse> lo hace solo el sistema
<chilicuil> es una usb?, se monta automaticamente?, la montas con $ mount¡
<ChuKse> dejame miro en lo q me diiste
<chilicuil> estas usando la ultima version de ubuntu?
<ChuKse> si
<chilicuil> con el sistema por defecto?
<ChuKse> el sistema de /* si
<ChuKse> pero tengo una particion ntfs
<chilicuil> ok, crei que se trataba de una memoria usb, supongo que es la particion de windows, o una particion de datos
<ChuKse> si es de datos
<chilicuil> podrias copiar el contenido de /etc/fstab en paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ChuKse> voy
<ChuKse> chilicuil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113343/
<chilicuil> oki doki, cambia "ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0"  ----> por ------> "ntfs-3g exec,permissions,auto 0 0"
<chilicuil> reinicia y verifica si funciona
<ChuKse> voy a ello, gracias
<M1L0> buenas
<M1L0> consulta rapida, tengo mi lap en wireless y otra pc con xp en wireless, ambas con el mismo grupo pero no puedo verla desde mi ubuntu, porque? es mas, no me reconoce la red
<chilicuil> hola M1L0 o/
<M1L0> hola chilicuil
<ChuKse> chilicuil: tampoco funcionó :|
<chilicuil> ChuKse: como lo sabes?
<ChuKse> no puedo borrar nada
<M1L0> alguien seria tan amable de darme un tip para verlo?
<chilicuil> ChuKse: intenta $ sudo chown -Rv ra:ra /media/rae/ # esta vez deberia tomar los cambios
<chilicuil> M1L0: alguna vez funciono en ubuntu?, tienes instalado el paquete samba?
<ChuKse> chilicuil: ah sí ahroa sí, gracias
<chilicuil> ChuKse: suerte =) o/
<ChuKse> chilicuil: eso lo debo hacer cada vez o ya queda guardado?
<chilicuil> no, ya deberia quedar asi
<M1L0> chilicuil esta instalado el samba
<ChuKse> ah vale muchas gracias
<chilicuil> M1L0: mmm, samba o samba4?, algunas veces se instala samba4, aunque deberia ser samba, por que samba4 no funciona
<M1L0> chilicuil solo samba
<M1L0> bueno... seguire buscando tutoriales XD que mas puedo hacer si no tengo sueño! gracias de todos modos!!
<M1L0> agurr
<carl1> Dónde puedo encontrar ejemplos de cómo crear menus de unity sin usar GApplication?
<disty> Buenos días.
<Guest31174> hola amigos, necesito una mano con una sintonizadora de tv, sinceramente no tengo experiencia con ellas y consegui una por esto de los juegos olimpicos pero no tengo idea como hecharla a andar, es una plustv y tengo ubuntu 12.04 instalado, instale tvtime pero cuando lo abro me sale una pantalla azul que dice sin señal
<mimecar> Guest31174: has mirado si está soportada?
<Guest31174> mimecar - tenes experiencia en esto de las sintonizadoras de tv?
<Guest31174> no, donde puedo verlo?
<mimecar> en google
<mimecar> ubuntu + modelo de tarjeta
<Guest31174> bien, estaba flojeando para no tener que sacarla para ver el modelo pero bueno, no me fije antes de conectarla
<Guest31174> no existe algun comando o algo para poder ver por terminal no?
<Guest31174> las especificaciones digo
<mimecar> lspci
<mimecar> o ver el ticket de la tarjeta
<marcos_> estou com problemas com meu servidor de LTSP
<marcos_> algum poderia me ajudar
<mimecar> !br marcos_
<kubot> marcos_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lubuntu> hola
<Guest59491> estoy intentando instalar lubuntu junto a fedora, pero no puedo particionar el disco
<mimecar> cuantas particiones primarias tienes?
<Guest59491> tengo en el dispositivo /dev/sda
<Guest59491> 2 particiones
<Guest59491> una con 524mb
<Guest59491> y otra con 163gb
<mimecar> qué error te da al particionar el disco?
<Guest59491> me posiciono en la particion de 163gb para partirla y no me deja
<mimecar> tienes la partición desmontada?
<Guest59491> espera a ver como lo chequeo
<mimecar> cómo estas redimensionando la partición?
<Guest59491> es que no puedo redimensionarla
<Guest59491> con dividirlo por 2 me alcanza
<Guest59491> seria 80 gb para cada sistema
<mimecar> no puedes dividirla, tienes que redimensionar
<Guest59491> a ver, tendria que chequear si esta desmontado, porque capaz por eso no me deja modificar
<mimecar> cómo estas redimensionando la partición?
<Guest59491> no entiendo tu pregunta
<mimecar> tendrás que usar algún programa para redimensionar la partición
<Guest59491> ah entiendo, pues quisiera intentarlo con gparted
<Guest59491> pero no puedo instalarlo
<mimecar> empieza por el principio, cómo vas a redimensionar la partición?
<Guest59491> y el disk utyliti no lo supe usar xD
<Guest59491> sudo fdisk -l
<Guest59491> voy a ver
<mimecar> NO
<Guest59491> ah
<mimecar> redimensiona desde un live cd
<mimecar> antes haz un backup de los datos que no quieras perder
<Guest59491> estoy en el live cd en este momento
<mimecar> entonces instala gparted
<Guest59491> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gparted
<Guest59491> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest59491> Building dependency tree
<Guest59491> Reading state information... Done
<Guest59491> gparted is already the newest version.
<Guest59491> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Guest59491> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Guest59491> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<Guest59491> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Guest59491> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Guest59491> Setting up man-db (2.6.1-2) ...
<Guest59491> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Guest59491> dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure):
<Guest59491>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Guest59491> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest59491>  man-db
<Guest59491> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest59491> ah
<mimecar> !paste Guest59491
<kubot> Guest59491: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest59491> ahi lei
<Guest59491> lo tengo instalado parece
<Guest59491> jiji
<Guest59491> ah gracias
<Guest59491> jaja no habia visto que en ingles decia que estaba instalado xD
<mimecar> Guest59491: la próxima vez estarás silenciado un minuto
<mimecar> si pegas tanto texto
<Guest59491> uh, para la proxim lo pego alli
<Guest59491> rezise no me permite
<Guest59491> y parece que esta desmontado
<mimecar> has hecho un backup de todos los datos?
<Guest59491> no tengo ningunos datos en el pc
<Guest59491> que salvar
<Guest59491> solo la instalacion de fedora
<Guest59491> o este paso va a borrar todo_
<Guest59491> ?
<mimecar> siempre existe el riesgo
<Guest59491> esta bien
<Guest59491> veo que tiene un icono de atencion !
<Guest59491> en rojo
<Guest59491> la particion de 160gb
<Guest59491> status:Not mounted
<Guest59491> la opcion redimensionar no esta disponible
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> y ponla en imagebin
<Guest59491> ok
<Guest59491> http://imagebin.org/222329
<mimecar> no has dado toda la información
<mimecar> gparted no se sirve para particiones lvm
<Guest59491> ah, no lo sabia
<Guest59491> entonces tengo que eliminarla
<Guest59491> ?
<mimecar> usa un poco el sentido común
<mimecar> usa las herramientas que puedan usar lvm
<Guest59491> o buscar otro programa que pueda redimensionarla
<Guest59491> ah
<Guest59491> a ver
<Guest59491> lvm2 puede servirme?
<Guest59491> o system-config-lvm - A utility for graphically configuring Logical Volumes
<Guest59491> ya instale lvm2
<Guest59491> :P
<Guest59491> pero nunca lo use XD
<mimecar> busca información antes
<Guest59491>        lvresize — Resize a logical volume.
<mimecar> con las particiones no se juega
<Guest59491> ok
<Guest59491> gracias
<Guest59491> mimecar
<sambalespetri> buenas. estuve probando la distribución voyager 12.04 pero no he podido compartir la conexión a internet con otros equipos a pesar de configurar igual que en ubuntu. alguien sabe por qué?
<mimecar> sambalespetri: si no es ubuntu pregunta en su canal
<francisco123> ok
<francisco123> hola
<sambalespetri> ya lo hice pero invitan a que si no responde nadie pregunte aquí.
<mimecar> ya, pero si usas una versión modificada de ubuntu
<mimecar> puede que hayan modificado cosas del gestor de redes
<sambalespetri> probablemente así sea. gracias por responder
<enjuto> hola
<enjuto> alguien me ayuda con un problemilla con el plugin adobe flash
<mimecar> alguien está de vacaciones
<enjuto> pues alguno jjajajjaa
<enjuto> es que me sale el pantallazo de que el plugin ha fallado y no consigo reparar el tema
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<enjuto> 12.04
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<enjuto> con lo bien que estaba yo con la 10.04...no se para que cambie
<enjuto> si , actualizado
<mimecar> qué versión de flash tienes puesta?
<enjuto> 11.2  r202
<enjuto> me pone
<enjuto> en lo de los plugins del firefox
<enjuto> shocwave flash
<enjuto> no se si reinstalar firefox
<mimecar> no arreglará nada
<mimecar> prueba a iniciar firefox con la configuración por defecto
<enjuto> he probado a desinstalar e instalar todo lo del flash desde synaptic pero nada
<enjuto> a veces se ve
<enjuto> pero sale el fallo
<enjuto> o sale el fallo directamente
<enjuto> un poco desquiciante
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración de firefox
<enjuto> como lo hago
<mimecar> ponle otro nombre a la carpeta .mozilla
<enjuto> listo
<enjuto> ya esta limpio
<enjuto> a ver ahora
<enjuto> como va
<enjuto> de momento bien
<enjuto> me sale lo mismo
<enjuto> el plugin ha fallado
<mimecar> en que página
<enjuto> youtube
<enjuto> y mas por ahi
<enjuto> varias
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios de PPA externos?
<enjuto> creo que si
<mimecar> cuales
<enjuto> a ver espera
<enjuto> ah pues creo que no
<enjuto> seria en el 10.04
<enjuto> aqui no he  puesto ninguno externo creo
<mimecar> usas el driver libre o el privativo?
<enjuto> es que en este  ubuntu no me oriento
<enjuto> estoy desubicado
<enjuto> con el unity ese ahi a un lao
<enjuto> joder
<mimecar> el único cambio es que tienes unity
<enjuto> no me gusta nada
<enjuto> y la barra de arriba
<mimecar> usa otro entorno de escritorio
<enjuto> que no hay nada ahora de aplicaciones y herramientas y tal
<mimecar> o deja de usar ubuntu
<mimecar> el botón gordo con la imagen de ubuntu tiene el menú
<enjuto> es que es el que mejor esta para usuarios de mi nivel
<mimecar> ubuntu?
<enjuto> si
<enjuto> lo uso desde hace bastante
<mimecar> hace varios años puede
<enjuto> porque lei eso
<mimecar> ahora cualquier distribución es accesible
<enjuto> que era el mas facil de utilizar y tal
<enjuto> y con el 10.04 estaba muy contento y lo tenia todo perfecto configurado...que lo mio me costó....
<enjuto> y actualizé al 12 y ahora me siento como tonto otra vez sin saber muy bien por donde me muevo
<enjuto> en fin
<mimecar> te sientes tonto por tener que usar otro entorno de escritorio?
<mimecar> unity es usarlo un poco
<enjuto> pues a mi me ha descentrado...
<enjuto> la verdad
<enjuto> no me gusta nada
<mimecar> cuanto tiempo lo has usado?
<enjuto> probe a quitarlo y usar otro y me salen fallos....un desastre total jejeje
<enjuto> no mucho
<enjuto> desde que salio jajajaj 3 meses
<mimecar> usa otro entorno de escritorio
<enjuto> creo que a este paso me vuelvo a instalar el 10.04 o pruebo otras distribuciones
<wicope> GNOME y cambia el acceso al menú? hola
<mimecar> la 10.04 tiene programas antiguos
<enjuto> cual me recomendarias
<enjuto> como puedo cambiar a gnome
<mimecar> ya estas usando gnome
<enjuto> pues quitar la barra
<enjuto> dejarlo como en el 10.04
<wicope> yo te recomiendo el main menú .. el menú de siempre de GNOME es un applet creo del gnome-panel (la barra de "tareas" o panel)
<wicope> el problema es que no se te entiende realmente que es lo que quieres... no es buena idea ir a 10.04 o si?
<enjuto> el problema es que ya lo tenia medio dominado y ahora estoy perdido otra vez
<mimecar> si antes lo dominabas ahora también
<mimecar> sólo cambia que está unity
<mimecar> y que ahora usas gnome 3
<wicope> enjuto, tienes que apuntar los pasos de tus historias, así después no te pierdes porque cambian poco ... que lees un toturial y lo haces y funciona pues lo apuntas en un documento de texto .. así apuntado todo para que no te pierdas
<enjuto> pues no se pero para mi ha sido un paso atras
<enjuto> tengo el escritorio vacio y todo jajajajja del bajon que me ha dado volverme a sentir medio inutil
<enjuto> ya lo tengo hecho asi para las cosas mas dificiles
<mimecar> enjuto: si tu mismo te dices lo malo que eres...
<wicope> preguntas concretas mejor :P
<enjuto> tarjeta de tv... que me costo un huevo... pincho usb 3g....
<mimecar> no se que haces conectado
<wicope> enjuto, otra forma es instalarlo todo a tu gusto y después hacerle una imagen (un fichero.iso) que después vuelcas cuando quieres.
<enjuto> tenia que haber hecho eso
<enjuto> con todo bien configurado en el 10.04
<enjuto> pero bueno
<wicope> no lo puedes hacer a menos que apuntes lo que vallas haciendo ...
<mimecar> si has actualizado, tus programas siguen instalados y configurados
<mimecar> donde está el problema?
<enjuto> no actualize
<enjuto> instale desde 0
<enjuto> formateando
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> por alguna razón?
<wicope> enjuto, tienes hardware que supuestamente no lo reconoce... y además lo del menú que creo que no le gusta unity .. es eso? :P
<enjuto> por limpiar un poco
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Hola, buenas tardes.
<enjuto> el hardware lo tengo bien configurado
<enjuto> el problema ahora es lo del flash del firefox
<enjuto> pero bueno
<mimecar> enjuto: usas el driver libre o el privativo?
<enjuto> privativo
<enjuto> el d nvidia te refieres
<wicope> que versión?
<enjuto> o como
<enjuto> que me lio
<wicope> que versión de flash y cual es la web? son dos preguntas :P
<enjuto> version 11.2
<enjuto> en cualquier pagina con flash
<mimecar> y del driver de nvidia?
<enjuto> es que tenia el problema de que se veia en youtube mal los colores
<enjuto> y lo arreglé y ahora eso
<enjuto> el driver d nvidia el que me sale
<mimecar> cómo lo "arreglastes"
<mimecar> si antes se veía y ahora te da errores será por lo que has tocado
<enjuto> modificando el archivo de la carpeta de adobe
<enjuto> el archivo mms.cfg ... concretamente
<wicope> enjuto, al instalar por primera vez el flash privativo te ha funcionado las web flash? Osea que instalas flash privativo y lo configuras a mano para youtube? ...  son dos preguntas .. es extraño
<mimecar> wicope: le funcionaba flash con el error del color
<enjuto> ...
<wicope> vengo 5 min
<enjuto> eso es
<mimecar> y modificó archivos que no debía
<mimecar> y ahora no le funciona
<enjuto> y modifiqué eso y se arreglo
<enjuto> pero ahora me sale lo del adoble flash plugin ha fallado
<mimecar> se arregló no, ahora el plugin muere
<enjuto> pues si que habra muerto
<mimecar> deja el archivo original
<nlaguna> quit
<wicope> enjuto, desinstala el driver de flash con la opción purge, busca /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so (creo que está ahí) lo borras si no está borrado ya e instalas otra versión de flash privativo un poco más antigua..
<wicope> enjuto, es una idea, si la sigues avisame, ..
<enjuto> y como instalo otra mas antigua
<mimecar> si dejas el archivo modificado te seguirá pasando lo mismo
<facucampeon> hola
<enjuto> no esta la carpeta flashplugin
<facucampeon> hola, acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04
<facucampeon> quise exportar un video con kdenlive no lo termina de exportar
<mimecar> facucampeon: ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<facucampeon> no
<mimecar> ponlas todas y reinicia después
<facucampeon> puede ser eso
<facucampeon>   ahi las estoy bajando
<facucampeon> mimecar: tambien puede ser porque no instale los codecs
<mimecar> sin el sistema actualizado no hay soporte
<facucampeon> ok
<facucampeon> hola, puede ser q el disco duro este escribiendo constantemente
<mimecar> si está poniendo actualizaciones si
<GridCube> si esta usando el area swap si
<facucampeon> ah bueno
<facucampeon> porque pense que era el configurador de ntfs
<mimecar> facucampeon: que relación tiene ese programa con las actualizaciones?
<facucampeon> no era por la pregunta que hice recien
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> alguien me puede decir como hacer un acceso directo a una carpeta en red tengo la 12.04
<mimecar> depende del entorno que uses
<GridCube> mmhm, depende de que tipo de red uses
<rbndj8> es red local
<GridCube> de que protocolos
<rbndj8> me conectro atraves de wifi
<GridCube> que sistemas tienen las maquinas?
<rbndj8> 12.04
<rbndj8> y la otra tiene windows xp
<cybershot> hola
<GridCube> !samba | rbndj8
<kubot> rbndj8: Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<rbndj8> yo veo las carpetas y tengo acceso a ellas pero cada vez que quiero entrar tengo k hacer muchos pasos
<mimecar> rbndj8: por segunda vez, que entorno usas
<rbndj8> aque te refieres con entorno
<mimecar> gnome, kde, lxde, consola...
<rbndj8> gnome
<mimecar> cuando tengas la ruta abierta en nautilus añadela a los marcadores
<mimecar> lo tienes en el menú de nautilus
<rbndj8> cuando le doy a enviar a no hace nada
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> haciendo un marcador cuando lo uses te irá directamente a la máquina
<rbndj8> y crear un enlase me da un error
<mimecar> tienes abierto nautilus si o no
<rbndj8> el error k sale dice el destino no soporta enlaces simbolicos
<mimecar> en que paso te he puesto que hagas un enlace simbolico?
<rbndj8> cuando entro a la carpeta que esta en red y le doy un clip derecho
<mimecar> estas ya en la carpeta si o no
<rbndj8> sip
<mimecar> añade el marcador desde el menú de nautilus
<mimecar> rbndj8: vas a crear un marcador en nautilus con la ruta de la carpeta compartida
<SergioMeneses> saludos, alguien sabe como solucionar este problema: IP is not ICMP pingable. Please make sure ICMP is not blocked. If you are blocking ICMP, please allow 66.220.2.74 through your firewall.
<SergioMeneses> es permitir esa ip por icmp
<SergioMeneses> segun entiendo
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, ?
<mimecar> di SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, algo con las iptables
<mimecar> estas bloqueando la IP?
<SergioMeneses> disque dia del sysadmin y salen los problemas
<mimecar> digo el ping
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, supongo
<SergioMeneses> por lo que dice el problema
<SergioMeneses> pero quiero permitirlo
<itamar__> oi
<itamar__> yes
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: con firestarter no puedes añadir la IP como "buena"?
<itamar__>  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/VIRTUALIZACAO/Problema-com-Virtualbox-1/
<itamar__> problema
<itamar__> com virtual box
<itamar__> como resover
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, a ver que tal... porque no he manejado graficos
<itamar__> no acesso
<itamar__> virtualbox ubuntu
<itamar__> ???
<mimecar> itamar__: describe el problema
<itamar__> erro
<itamar__> 41.12
<itamar__> no acesso
<itamar__> no funciona
<mimecar> por qué no preguntas en el canal portugues?
<mimecar> o del idioma de esa página?
<itamar__> ok
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, nada...
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, me sale el mismo error
<mimecar> permite el ping a todas las IP's y prueba
<mimecar> que no estas bloqueando ICMP
<m4v> SergioMeneses: podés hacer ping a otra parte?
<rsaldanar> hola amigos!
<rsaldanar> soy nuevo en Kubuntu y tengu muchas dudas
<rsaldanar> alguien me puede ayudar?
<nlaguna> como que dudas tienes rsaldanar ?
<nlaguna> cuales son tus dudas de kubuntu ?
<rsaldanar> como puedo instalar VLC plllay
<rsaldanar> play
<mimecar> añade el repositorio de medubuntu y lo instalas
<nlaguna> vlc ya esta dentro de los repos de ubuntu 12.04
<nlaguna> sudo apt-get install vlc
<mimecar> nlaguna: los codecs no los pueden incluir
<rsaldanar> lo vi en Centro de Software  pero me da error
<nlaguna> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<mimecar> lo tienen en el repositorio universe
<mimecar> rsaldanar: qué error
<rsaldanar> ya te dire
<rsaldanar> me dice
<rsaldanar> El sistema de paquetes no se ha podido iniciar. Su configuración puede estar defectuosa
<mimecar> qué versión de kubuntu has instalado?
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando en consola => lsb_release
<rsaldanar> la ultima
<rsaldanar> la 12. algo
<mimecar> pon el texto que sale
<nlaguna> el comando es -> lsb_release -a
<rsaldanar> 12.04
<mimecar> añade el parámetro que dice nlaguna
<rsaldanar> me dice no se encontro la orden
<mimecar> sin el parámetro la reconoce?
<rsaldanar> no se cual seria el parametro
<nlaguna> rsaldanar: porque no haces un "sudo apt-get update"
<rsaldanar> y luego?
<mimecar> lsb_release no está instalado por defecto?
<rsaldanar> no lo se
<rsaldanar> como lo visualizo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install lsb_release
<mimecar> lo tienes que tener instalado
<rsaldanar> me dice que no se a podido identificar el paquete lsb_release
<mimecar> rsaldanar: escribe el comando lsb_release -a
<mimecar> y copia todo el texto (incluido el comando) en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste rsaldanar
<kubot> rsaldanar: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rsaldanar> ahora me dice
<rsaldanar> No LSB modules are available.
<mimecar> rsaldanar: copiar todo el texto (incluido el comando) en pastebin
<rsaldanar> pero que es Pastebin
<mimecar> !paste rsaldanar
<kubot> rsaldanar: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rsaldanar> no lo encuentro si es un programa
<nlaguna> es una pagina web
<nlaguna> no es una aplicacion de ubuntu
<rsaldanar> ok
<mimecar> rsaldanar: el mensaje te explica lo que es
<nlaguna> puedes usar este => http://pastebin.com/ ó el que menciona kubot
<rsaldanar> bueno la verdad que no he entendido
<rsaldanar> entre a la pag. que me dieron
<mimecar> rsaldanar: entras en esa página, pegas el texto que te da el comando
<mimecar> y te dará un enlace que pones en el canal
<rsaldanar> ok
<bruno_> mimecar - la sintonizadora de tv que te decia hoy es una plusTV kworld pero no se como hacerla andar, si necesita drivers o algo por el estilo
<mimecar> bruno_: ya has buscado si está soportada en ubuntu?
<bruno_> estuve leyendo algunos foros y al parecer si
<rsaldanar> mimecar, la Syntax la dejo en texto plano
<rsaldanar> ?
<mimecar> rsaldanar: como quieras pero ponlo ya
<mimecar> en 1 minuto salgo
<rsaldanar> ya esta
<rsaldanar> meda un lik de descarga
<mimecar> ponlo en el canal
<rsaldanar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114327/plain/
<mimecar> ese enlace no funciona
<rsaldanar> bueno pued no entiendo
<mimecar> tengo que salir
<rsaldanar> ok
<rsaldanar> muchas gracias
<mimecar> ponlo en el canal y alguno seguirá
<rsaldanar> y perdona mi imnorancia
<JNar> alguien aquí trabaja con desarrollo web y utiliza el "inspeccionar elemento" en chrome?
<idroj07> alguna ayuda con esto?http://pastebin.com/QqYveyts
<sokky> m4v, volve, no te pegamos mas
<m4v> sokky: necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu?
<sokky> no
<m4v> sokky: tenemos el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar, este es para soporte.
<itamar-rs> oi
<samuray> :D
<Manolitico> ola mimecar¡
<Manolitico> hoy, he podido probar el ordenador que te comentaba ace unos dias que no arrancaba con linux
<mimecar> ok
<Manolitico> el error ha sido que para iniciarlo necesitabamos teclado xDD
<Manolitico> asique no se si funciona...
<mimecar> la bios te permite seguir sin teclado?
<Manolitico> nop
<Manolitico> ese es el problema xD
<Manolitico> gran error
<mimecar> entonces está funcionando como debe
<Manolitico> pulse F1 o F2
<Manolitico> el problema esk necesito teclado para seleccionar que inicie desde usb
<mimecar> pon uno
<Manolitico> ya lo se xD, el problema fue no recordar k se necesitaba xD
<Manolitico> ademas, lo hemos echo muy rapido, solo hemos  peusto la fuente de alimentacion, la placa, y el usb
<Manolitico> sin caja ni nada
<Manolitico> no teniamos tiempo
<mimecar> sin teclado como quieres hacer la instalación
<mimecar> suponniendo que funcionara?
<Manolitico> ya esta instado, es sencillo, si funcioan seguimos, si no funciona, abandonamos
<Manolitico> aunque he recordado el anterior error...
<Manolitico> y, con la instalacion se solucionaba
<Manolitico> el problema era el instalador
<Manolitico> "No Kernel Image Found"
<Manolitico> creo que era solo eso
<bernardo> hola chios!! Como puedo cambiar mi dns? si mi servidor es dhcp?
<bernardo> tengo en interfaces lo siguiente "auto eth0
<bernardo> iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Manolitico> que version de ubuntu¿
<bernardo> como puedo meterle los dns que yo quiero y no los que me envia el servidor?
<bernardo> lucid
<bernardo> desabilite el network manager
<Manolitico> 10.04?
<bernardo> so
<bernardo> si
<Manolitico> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Manolitico> creo que tienes que buscar los dns actuales
<mimecar> sudo no se usa con aplicaciones gráficas
<Manolitico> emm?
<Manolitico> como que sudo no se usa con aplicaciones graficas?
<bernardo> no uso consola
<mimecar> no lo tienes que usar para aplicaciones gráficas
<bernardo> gracias entiendo lo que dices... no se actualiza automaticamente ahi?
<Manolitico> pero luego, si el archivo no es tuyo, no puedes guardarlo
<bernardo> nameserver 127.0.0.1 <--- siempre queda asi?
<Manolitico> o por lo menos yo...
<bernardo> soy root
<bernardo> nameserver 200.42.0.108  200.42.0.109 asi seria?
<bernardo> no*?
<mimecar> bernardo: si no sabes lo que tocas
<mimecar> no lo hagas
<bernardo> dice en la configuracion de resolvconf que sera reescrita la direccion que no lo cambie con mis manos
<bernardo> SI SE LO QUE TOCO ejeje
<bernardo> perdon las mayus
<bernardo> fibertel me da un dns que es muy lento
<bernardo> quiero poner uno mas rapido...
<bernardo> resolvconf solo guarda la configuracion durante un dia por lo que veo
<bernardo> al dia siguiente cuando prenda la compu lo borra :D
<mimecar> no tienes entorno gráfico?
<Manolitico> desinstalo el gestor de redes
<bernardo> me gusta el entorno consola
<mimecar> que ganas de complicarse tu solo
<bernardo> trabajo con linux desde el 2001
<bernardo> hago ese cambio porque es para un local
<bernardo> si dejo el network manager lo tocan y me desconfiguran todo
<bernardo> por experiencia lo he hecho asi, a la antigua, /etc/network/interfaces y listo
<mimecar> haz que el usuario normal no lo pueda modificar
<bernardo> no me dejan, quieren tener acceso al root, porque no soy el dueño debo hacer lo que ellos quieren
<Manolitico> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Manolitico> ?
<bernardo> si me preguntas porque acceso root? porque usan un sistema no se que para instalarlo necesitan el root
<bernardo> no no network-manager lo borre ...
<Manolitico> ay
<Manolitico> sorry
<Manolitico> un poco tarde respondi xD
<bernardo> si esta bien
<bernardo> no saben como puedo modificar los dns? los recibo por dhcp3
<bernardo> dhcp3 client
<bernardo> dicho y hecho, el resolv.conf es modificado cuando reinicio las interfaces
<Manolitico> sudu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Manolitico> busca las lineas nameserver y pon los dns
<bernardo> no sirve, porque al reiniciar las interfaces es reescrito
<bernardo> si lo he hecho pero cuando intento detectar con dhcp3 client, reescribe el archivo resolv.conf
<bernardo> ...
<Manolitico> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Manolitico> y prueba
<Manolitico> y digo yo...
<Manolitico> no es mas facil instalar network manager, configurarlo y desinstalarlo??
<bernardo> el network manager... no utilisa el archivo, interfaces
<bernardo> lo he intentado
<bernardo> hace mucho tiempo
<bernardo> network manager usa un demonio que se ejecuta al iniciar linux
<bernardo> y configura las interfaces
<Manolitico> ok
<Manolitico> as probao mi anterior solucion?
<bernardo> es asi... mira en tu log, de inicio si lo usas
<Manolitico> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<bernardo> si entiendo que no puedan cambiarlo
<bernardo> pero no seria mas efectivo configurar el dhcp3 client?
<Manolitico> mira esto
<Manolitico> puede ser tu solucion
<Manolitico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114569/
<bernardo> http://pastecode.org/index.php/view/74618035
<bernardo> esa es mi configuracion de dhcp 3 client
<bernardo> aber..
<bernardo> h
<Manolitico> de ese app no entiendo...
<bernardo> eso es para ip estatica
<bernardo> y yo uso ip dinamica
<itxshell> buenas
<bernardo> la ip dinamica me la da el servidor, es decir, no puedo decirle cual es mi ip, me la designa mi servidor, incluyendo los dns
<bernardo> buenas
<bernardo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/dhcp3-client
<bernardo> esa configuracion es para este packete
<bernardo> ahi se deveria poner los dns que yo quiero pero no se como ... D:
<Manolitico> no encuentro nada...
<Manolitico> oye mimecar, que decias que para apllicaciones graficas no se necesita sudo?
<bernardo> gracias Manoliticopor la mano
<Manolitico> porque¿
<mimecar> Manolitico: dejarás mal los permisos si lo usas
<bernardo> si :D
<mimecar> pudiendo en algunos casos quedarte sin entrar con tu usuario en el sistema
<Manolitico> si uso sudo con gedit?
<mimecar> con cualquier programa gráfico
<Manolitico> y entonces, para editar un archivo propietario root?
<mimecar> gksudo
<bernardo> y mis dns :P
<bernardo> domain-name-server es dns?
<bernardo> no?
<bernardo> hola
<marti1125> Hola tengo un problema el plugin de flash no tiene sonido
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<marti1125> hola tengo un problema con flash no tiene audio
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-28
<diegosx> buenas.. alguien?
<diegosx> tengo un problema..
<maestrolinux> buenas
<Pierrot> hola a todos
<kurama10> hola Pierrot
<bruno_> hola amigos necesito ayuda con una sintonizadora de tv, es una plus tv kworld, es la primera vez que uso una y no se como hacerla andar, estoy usando este tutorial http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/92224#.UBN5NGGMHSg
<bruno_> hay alguien que tenga experiencia con sintonizadores de tv?
<kurama10> mmm
<kurama10> que problemas tienes
<kurama10> bruno_:
<bruno_> perdon no estaba atento...simplemente no anda, cuando abro tvtime me sale en azul y me dice sin señal...es la primera vez que toco una de estas asique no tengo idea
<kurama10> ok trata de instalar xwtv, y trata de configurarlo  en nts
<kurama10> o algo asi
<kurama10> voy de salida pero em conecto como en 30 min si me esperas te ayudo
<kurama10> perdon es waxtv
<kurama10> perdon xawtv
<kurama10> regrso en unos 30 min
<bruno_> bien gracias, te espero
<bruno_> kurama10: ya instale xawtv pero no esta entre las aplicaciones, como lo uso
<bruno_> ??
 * george2002 saluda a todo el canal
 * george2002 saluda a la sala en general
<george2002> tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04, un monitor que me aguanta a mas de 1280x720 <<<<<<<<<<- esa configuracion no me sale, solo me sale hasta 1024
<george2002> como se acomoda esto, no hay archivo de configuracion en x11
<kurama10> a lo mjeor el problema george2002 es la tarjeta de video
<george2002> kurama10, gracias por responder, bueno de echo tengo una nvidia 8600 corriendo con 3d, pero el detalle es solo la resolucion
<george2002> y el setin de ella no hace nada
<george2002> voy a bajar las actualizaciones que me esta pidiendo a ver que rollo
<george2002> si se mejora XD, algo te cuento luego porque se que todos esta cansados
<george2002> y sera mejor mañana dar lata con el pc
<kurama10> ntp yo estoy en mexico
<kurama10> aun es temprano por aqui bueno algo
<kurama10> jajaja
<george2002> O_o ok, aqui si ya es hora de dormir, yo soy como los vanpiros, si pasa alguillo te pego los gritos
<itamar-rs> oi
<kurama10> de donde eres george2002 ?
<george2002> de venezuela
<itamar-rs> porto alegre
<george2002> antes yo daba ayuda en este canal, pero ubuntu a cambiado mucho
<kurama10> ni me digas que si ha cambiado
<george2002> que a bajaso incluso la participacion de gente en irc
<george2002> jeje se
<george2002> kurama10, pillate estas paginas curiosas de internet http://listas.20minutos.es/lista/diez-de-las-paginas-mas-curiosas-de-internet-2142/
<kurama10> pero bueno ya usando awesome como escritorio ya no me preocupo
<george2002> si eso es verda, yo por lo general instalo los demas pa tenerlos de mostrario pa impresionar a mis amigos
<kurama10> jajajaja
<kurama10> mm creo que mi mac si la puedo actualizar a la nueva version de OS X mountain lion
<george2002> que fino, yo tengo una compaq mini a esa le tengo aun winbug por cuestiones de garantia
<george2002> pero le voy a sampar suse pa testear que tal va
<kurama10> pues la compre de rematew
<kurama10> asi que no soy tan fino
<george2002> jaja, tranqui lo decia en broma por lo del sistema
<kurama10> jajaja
<gema_> Hola a tod@s...
<gema_> Alguien que me pueda echar una mano?...
<gema_> Me he pasado de Win a Ubuntu 12.04, estaba harta de problemas, todo perfecto, menos la tarjeta de sonido, me dice que no reconoce ninguna tarjeta de sonido....
<gema_> gema@gema-desktop:~$ aplay -l
<gema_> aplay: device_list:252: no se encontraron tarjetas de sonido...
<gema__> Alguien que me pueda echar una mano?...
<gema__> Me he pasado de Win a Ubuntu 12.04, estaba harta de problemas, todo perfecto, menos la tarjeta de sonido, me dice que no reconoce ninguna tarjeta de sonido....
<gema__> gema@gema-desktop:~$ aplay -l
<gema__> aplay: device_list:252: no se encontraron tarjetas de sonido...
<gema_> Me he pasado de Win a Ubuntu 12.04, estaba harta de problemas, todo perfecto, menos la tarjeta de sonido, me dice que no reconoce ninguna tarjeta de sonido....
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Hola, buenos días.
<mimecar> hola Beatrix_Kiddo
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Recuerdo que ayer noche actualicé, y hoy al arrancar el equipo no tengo wifi.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Hola mimecar.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> He probado a desinstalar el controlador adicional Broadcom.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Pero tampoco funciona.
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Beatrix_Kiddo> La última.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> *Desactivar.
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando => lsb_release -a
<mimecar> si es más de una línea pegala en pastebin
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Ok.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> http://pastebin.com/0GvW4Nuf
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Para qué sirve ese comando, mimecar?
<mimecar> ese comando dice la versión de ubuntu que estas usando
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Ahms. Pero ya te dije que la última.
<mimecar> ok, entonces instalastes el sistema y funcionaba el wifi
<mimecar> y al actualizar no
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Sí.
<mimecar> Beatrix_Kiddo: hay usuarios que dicen la última y luego están usando una que no es ubuntu
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Entiendo.
<mimecar> Beatrix_Kiddo: pon la salida de => sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> con eso comprobamos que tu sistema está completamente actualizado
<Beatrix_Kiddo> mimecar: espera, quizá deba comentarte antes algo.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Pensé que al actualizar quizá no hacía falta el controlador adicional.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Entonces lo desactivé.
<mimecar> ahora lo tienes activado?
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Pero al ver que la cosa seguía igual, intenté activarlo nuevamente pero ya no se instala.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> No, me da informe de fallo al intentar activarlo.
<mimecar> ok, pon el comando y seguimos con el error
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Me dice que mire en /var/logs/jockey
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Fale.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Voy a reiniciar.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> 1 sec
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Sana y salva.
<mimecar> te ha instalado cosas?
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Creo que no.
<mimecar> y lo de reiniciar?
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Sigo sin tener wifi, voy a ver el controlador adicional si funciona ahora.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Me pedía reiniciar al actualizar.
<mimecar> entonces si que ha instalado cosas
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Se ha instalado el controlador y me pide reiniciar otra vez.
 * Beatrix_Kiddo Cruza los dedos.
<mimecar> ya sabes :P
<Beatrix_Kiddo> xD
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Hasta ahora.
<mimecar> sacrifica algún bicho
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Si no vuelvo, gracias por todo.
<mimecar> si funciona entra y dilo
<mimecar> Beatrix_Kiddo: ha ido?
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Ha funcionado.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Síiiii.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Oh Dios, era todo tan confuso.
<mimecar> ok
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Muchas gracias.
<mimecar> de nada
<mimecar> trata de tener siempre el sistema actualizado
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Tras actualizar, pongo siempre el comando ese que me diste?
<mimecar> no es necesario
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Ok.
<mimecar> las actualizaciones del sistema te avisan cuando hay
<mimecar> con dist-upgrade actualiza paquetes que de normal no actualiza
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Sí, a eso me refería. Pero creí que sería conveniente luego poner lo que me dijiste.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Vale vale.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Ahhhh.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Eres un sol, mimecar.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Que Dios te lo pague con muchos hijos.
<Beatrix_Kiddo> x-D
<mimecar> eso es bueno o malo :P?
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Jaja.
<ubuntu> hola :D
<mimecar> hola Guest47451
<Aitor> mimecar, ¿Sabes arreglar el fallo de 'Wi-Fi' en Ubuntu 12.04?
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Lol!
<mimecar> Aitor: con todos los datos que da, no
<mimecar> das
<Aitor> mimecar, mi error es, que al conectarme a una red wifi, no me entra a ninguna página web.
<mimecar> puedes hacerle ping al router?
<Aitor> estoy por cable.
<mimecar> si estando sólo por wifi no responde al router
<mimecar> no estas conectado
<Aitor> No me reconoce actualmente, ningun dispositivo wifi
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando => lsb_release -a
<mimecar> en pastebin
<Aitor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1115471/
<mimecar> pon la salida de => sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aitor> todo junto?
<mimecar> si
<Aitor> se esta actualizando
<Aitor> muchas cosas.
<Aitor> dsp lo copio todo?
<mimecar> todo
<Aitor> y lo pongo en pastebin
<mimecar> si
<Aitor> Otra cosas mimecar mientras que se instala todo eso.
<Aitor> ¿Cómo puedo instalar un juego por PlayOnLinux
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<Aitor> Ah.
<Aitor> !paste mimecar
<kubot> mimecar: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Aitor> !paste uBOTu-fr
<kubot> uBOTu-fr: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Aitor> mimecar: cuando acabe todo eso, que hago, te lo paso y que mas?
<itxshell> buenas
<atotclic> y no te arranac¿??
<atotclic> ahora vengo
<eliricci> cómo activo la wireless??? me dice el ubuntu que esta desactivado el harware
<eliricci> ubuntu 12.04 con gnomeshell
<eliricci> cuando pongo configuracion de red, e intento activarlo al hardware no puedo... esta pegada la llavesita
<eliricci> hola hay alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor, estoy desesperada
<eliricci> me tuve que conectar por cable
<atotclic_> hola
<atotclic_> eliricci: si
<atotclic_> que te pasa
<atotclic_> explica
<eliricci> 04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<ubuntero-ve4> Hey! Saludos! Alguno mepuede ayudar?
<ubuntero-ve4> Alguno me puede ayudar?
<ubuntero-ve4> Aacabo de instalar un Ubuntu 12.04 y el entorno gráfico no inicia.
<mimecar> eliricci: tienes el sistema actualizado?
<mimecar> ubuntero-ve4: has puesto las actualizaciones?
<ubuntero-ve4> Si. Cuando lo instalaba que reinició el pc. Y allí SI, se inició el entorno gráfico
<ubuntero-ve4> mimecar:
<eliricci> mimecar:  si esta todo actualizado, y tampoco pasa nada con ifup wlan1
<mimecar> eliricci: con el live cd te funcionaba?
<eliricci> siempre lo hizo
<eliricci> el sistema ya estaba instalado y simeore funciono... otra persona estuvo en mi compu pero con windows... desde entonces me aparece hardware desactivado
<eliricci> y no puedo activarle
<mimecar> en windows has dejado activado el wifi?
<eliricci> en windows ahora es como si no tuviera hardware... pero  ubuntu  lo reconoce aunque no lo puede activar no entiendo
<mimecar> activala en windows
<eliricci> pero no se activar en windows.... porque ubuntu no puede??? si siempre funciono  correctamdente
<mimecar> eliricci: hay tarjetas que si las desactivas en windows linux no las reconoce
<mimecar> activala y dejala funcionando en windows
<eliricci> ok
<eliricci> vere que pasa
<ubuntero-ve4> Cómo reinicio Unity?
<mimecar> unity -reset
<mimecar> me parece
<ubuntero-ve4> Al intentar ingresar al entorno gráfico de Ubuntu 12.04, colocando la contraseña no inicia el entorno gráfico.
<ubuntero-ve4> Sólo cae de nuevo en el administrador de usuario. Cómo puedo solucionar esto?
<mimecar> la contraseña ya la escribes en el entorno gráfico
<ubuntero-ve4> si
<ubuntero-ve4> Pero unity no inicia, mimecar
<mimecar> ubuntero-ve4: inicia con unity 2d
<ubuntero-ve4> Pasa lomismo, mimecar
<mimecar> unity 2D no usa la aceleración gráfica
<ubuntero-ve4> Pero no inicia
<mimecar> has hecho una instalación formateando la partición /home ?
<ubuntero-ve4> Si.
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que falle unity 2D
<mimecar> estas ahora en otro ordenador?
<ubuntero-ve4> :(
<ubuntero-ve4> eso mismo digo...
<ubuntero-ve4> Si, otro pc.
<mimecar> qué error te da al iniciar unity?
<ubuntero-ve4> El del problema lo tengo al lado
<ubuntero-ve4> Ninguno. Solo hace como si fuera a iniciar y cae de nuevo a pedir la contraseña.
<mimecar> has instalado una versión oficial de ubuntu o una derivada?
<ubuntero-ve4> 12.04 beta
<ubuntero-ve4> Oficial
<mimecar> beta?
<ubuntero-ve4> Si.
<ubuntero-ve4> Quise usar esa.
<mimecar> la versión final ya tiene varios meses
<mimecar> por qué no la estas usando?
<ubuntero-ve4> Porque es la que tengo.
<mimecar> cuando has instalado esa versión de ubuntu?
<ubuntero-ve4> hoy.
<mimecar> si con las actualizaciones no se arregla
<mimecar> instala una versión final
<mimecar> formateando todo
<ubuntero-ve4> No tengo como quemarla.
<mimecar> no tienes ningún usb?
<ubuntero-ve4> De 1gb
<mimecar> lo puedes usar
<otto81> esto... hola?
<mimecar> !ask otto81
<kubot> otto81: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cronos2000> hola alguien tiene experiencia con tarjetas de red tp-link?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<otto81> ahh perdona, pensaba que era un canal "normal"
<otto81> solo es pera ayudas????
<mimecar> otto81: es un canal de soporte de ubuntu
<otto81> vale, he buscado en google pero no encuentro nada, como hago para que aparezca ubuntu one cuando estoy con gnome shell? osea, sin unity
<mimecar> otto81: el icono?
<otto81> si, o el comando para la terminal
<otto81> una vez configurado creo que siempre se inicia solo..
<otto81> no uso ubuntu desde la draper drake o asi...
<mimecar> usa el autocompletado de la consola
<mimecar> ubuntu+tabulador dos veces
<omikron4> creo que puedes hacer esto desde el terminal o crear un acceso .. ubuntuone-launch
<mimecar> y sabrás el nombre del programa
<cronos2000> yo uso shell , simpemente teclea one o ubuntu y el icono apareceraç
<otto81> omikron4 ubuntuone-launch en terminal no me hace nada...
<otto81> tengo dropbox activo... no influirá?
<omikron4> otto81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
<otto81> gracias, voy a ver!!
<omikron4> creo que empieza asi.. sudo u1sdtool --start - starts syncdaemon
<omikron4> y al final.. sudo u1sdtool --quit
<omikron4> bueno adeu
<atotclic_> ssssssssssssss
<duende_> acido desoxirribonucleico
<xangua> es cualquier adaptador bluetooth aceptable con la última versión de ubuntu¿ o debo limitarme a ciertas marcas o modelos específicos¿ acabo de comprar unos audifonos bluethoot :3
<knois> hola
<knois> al montar ubuntu 11.10 e instalar TVTime el sonido  no funciona alguna idea?
<duende_> sikas
<duende_> hola knois
<knois> hola
<duende_> pero que marca de tarjeta es?
<knois> ya te digo..
<knois> tvworld
<knois> creo..
<knois> es una capturadora solamente pequeña
<duende_> yo usaba también una tarjeta pa ver tv
<duende_> y tenía el mismo problema pero lo logré solucionar
<knois> como?
<duende_> en base a un manualete y lo acomodé para la tarjeta mia
<duende_> si acaso le sirve acá esta:
<duende_> http://alsondelduende.wordpress.com/2009/07/29/como-instalacion-tarjeta-de-radio-y-tv-kworld-plus-tv-analog-pci-card-pvr-tv7131se/
<knois> voy a mirar gracias
<duende_> vale
<allan1097> Hola, quien me ayuda a configurar el GRUB para que Windows inicie primero
<allan1097> Alguien Sabe....
<allan1097> ?
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-29
<nadie> hola si si el comando lspci me muestra el hardware significa que funcina , tiene el driver  linux?
<Pierrot> hola a todos
<pablo_> hola
<PAPI> Hola
<PAPI> como puedo acceder a mis carpetas de ubuntu 12.04 a traves de lubuntu 12.04 en mi red domestica?
<george2002|2> yo lo hago por ip
<george2002|2> un programita por wine
<PAPI> cual?
<george2002|2> ya te lo paso
<george2002|2> http://george2002.wordpress.com/2009/01/29/servidor-web-http-con-hfs/  lo corres en la maquina donde esten los archivos q quieras mober al otro pc, y entras po el navegador por la ip de la maquina donde lo corres
<george2002|2> PAPI:
<PAPI> gracias
<george2002|2> ok
<Costeelation> muchachos
<Costeelation> con gparted puedo aunmentar el tamaño de mi particion... en la q tengo /
<Costeelation> pero es posible sin perder los datos?
<xangua> siempre es buena idea tener respaldo Costeelation
<xangua> ...
<Costeelation> si creo q ya lo hice... pero generalmente si no sale nada malo no se pierden los datos?
<Costeelation> digo por si al aumentar es necesariio borrar los datos
<nadie> hola a  todos buenas noches
<nadie> me podrian decir si las placa firewire  Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000  es soportada por el 3.4.6-2
<idroj07> voy a actualizar mi ordenador desde el gestor alguien sabe como poder retroceder en la actualización si no me convence o me da errores despues?
<mimecar> sin clonar el disco duro no puedes
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Hola, buenos días.
<m0ugly> muy buenos días
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Hola, m0ugly.
<sarnl> Alguien podría ayudarme con GMenuModel exporter?
<mimecar> !alguien sarnl
<kubot> sarnl: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<sarnl> Intento mostrar en Unity un GMenu exportado a DBus
<mimecar> no se lo que respetará unity las cosas de gnome
<mimecar> las pruebas las tendrías que hacer con gnome 2
<sarnl> creo el Gmenu, abro una sesion conexión en dbus y exporto el menu con g_dbus_connection_export_menu_model en ...menus/AppMenu
<sarnl> falta algo más? Dónde puedo encontrar ejemplos?
<mimecar> haz las pruebas con gnome 2
<sarnl> mimecar: Sabes algo?
<mimecar> lo que ya he dicho
<sarnl> mierda no tengo gnome
<sarnl> ahora vuelvo
<JocP3rd0m0> holas
<JocP3rd0m0> quien me ayuda a configurar un segundo monitor
<JocP3rd0m0> le coloque el cable hdmi pero no me deja tener los dos monitores
<JocP3rd0m0> o tengo el de la laptop o el del lcd
<MReaper-17> hola
<MReaper-17> hola
<MReaper-17> nesesito ayuda
<mimecar>  MReaper-17 si te quedas callado no la recibirás
<MReaper-17> hooola
<MReaper-17> nesesito ayuda con la red
<MReaper-17> me podrias ayudar?
<mimecar> MReaper-17: no
<mimecar> hasta que digas el problema
<mimecar> esto no es el messenger
<MReaper-17> tengo un problema en la comparticion de internet, que va desde el wlan0... y nesesito llevarla hacia el eth0 asi puedo compartir internet
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<MReaper-17> xubuntu de 64 bits 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<MReaper-17> si
<mimecar> tu conexión por ethernet es con un cable cruzado (a un solo equipo??
<MReaper-17> si
<MReaper-17> va a un swich
<MReaper-17> y de ahi va a una maquina con xp
<mimecar> si solo tienes una máquina con un cable cruzado no necesitas switch
<MReaper-17> es que no me llegan los cables
<MReaper-17> tengo 2 cables cruzados cortos y en el medio el swich
<mimecar> qué información has buscado para hacer eso?
<mimecar> el ordenador con xp no se conecta al switch con un cable cruzado verdad?
<MReaper-17> emmm
<MReaper-17> mira.. las 2 pc estan conectadas al swich
<mimecar> a un switch tiene que ir uno normal
<MReaper-17> mmmmm
<MReaper-17> pero es que la cuestion es que no entiendo mucho de esto
<mimecar> y el que da la conexión al switch debería ir a la entrada del switch, no a las boquilals comunes
<MReaper-17> el problema
<MReaper-17> es esto..
<MReaper-17> nose como lograr pasar la coneccion wlan0
<MReaper-17> va el internet
<MReaper-17> y que la reciba mi pc con xp
<mimecar> si estas usando cables cruzados con el switch me parece que no te funcionaría
<MReaper-17> la red me la toma
<mimecar> aunque fuera perfecto la opción de compartir conexión
<MReaper-17> pero de un lado solo
<MReaper-17> o sea.. la maquina de windows puede ver y todo a la de linux
<mimecar> de un equipo a otro puedes hacer ping?
<MReaper-17> nose como se hace eso
<mimecar> ping ip
<MReaper-17> sii
<mimecar> de windows a linux y viceversa?
<atotclic> MReaper-17: tienes que compartir  la conexion wifi
<MReaper-17> en la de windows nose como se hace
<MReaper-17> siii eso
<MReaper-17> pero como lo hago?
<mimecar> MReaper-17: ping ip en los dos casos
<atotclic> y luego mira si puedes conectar la eth0 al roouter
<atotclic> con ip fija
<MReaper-17> a ver.. me lo podrias explicar paso por paso?
<atotclic> si puedes conectarlo al router podras conectar el xp
<MReaper-17> es que no tengo router
<atotclic> la señal wifi permitir otros usuarios etc
<MReaper-17> el router es de mi vecino
<MReaper-17> a ver.. la coneccion es asi
<MReaper-17> tengo 2 pc.. de la cual 1 tiene una placa de red inalambrica... (ahora nesesito copartir de esa pc a la otra pc que tiene xp)
<atotclic> si es de tu vecino ni idea
<MReaper-17> mmm
<mimecar> MReaper-17: sería más sencillo si pones una tarjeta wifi al equipo con xp
<atotclic> y googleando no encuentras nada??
<MReaper-17> noooo
<mimecar> por lo que valen no te compensa el tiempo
<MReaper-17> nada
<MReaper-17> es que me salen caras.. y la señal es medio devil
<atotclic> pues si no encuentras nada igual no se puede hacer
<MReaper-17> y mi vecino generoso me presta
<MReaper-17> mmmm
<mimecar> MReaper-17: valen algo más de 20 €
<MReaper-17> es que el problema es que con win 7 en esta misma pc.. SIII funcionaba
<MReaper-17> aca me salen arriba de los 300 pesos
<mimecar> MReaper-17: aclarate
<mimecar> y que tu problema no mute en cada pregunta
<MReaper-17> vivo en argentina.. y las tarjetas inalambricas.. me salne arriba de los 300 pesos
<MReaper-17> el problema es que no puedo compartir internet que me llega de la wlan0
<MReaper-17> y yo kiero compartir hacia mi otra pc
<MReaper-17> que tiene win xp
<MReaper-17> yo ANTES.. tenia win 7 y podia compartir internet de la wlan0
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=xubuntu+compartir+conexion+internet
<mimecar> filtra los resultados por el último año y di en que paso te quedas atascado
<MReaper-17> gracias
<MReaper-17> hola
<MReaper-17> no encuentro ningun tuto que me ayude
<MReaper-17> ya configure el firestarter
<MReaper-17> pero no sirvio de nada
<mimecar> MReaper-17: pon el tutorial que estas siguiendo y el error que te da
<MReaper-17> es que no encuentro ninguno... con mi caso especifico
<mimecar> de donde sacas que tienes que modificar firestarter?
<MReaper-17> por que me lo dijo mi hermano
<mimecar> ...
<MReaper-17> y el firestarter te da la opcion que nesesito pero no sirve
<mimecar> el primer enlace que da la búsqueda que te he puesto
<mimecar> te dice como hacerlo todo
<MReaper-17> ahhh gracias.. ahi me fijo
<mimecar> habías mirado el enlace o estabas con firestarter?
<MReaper-17> era un enlace de google pero no me habia fijado el primero.. mire algunos pero ninguno coincidia con mi problema
<MReaper-17> ... me sale error
<MReaper-17> cuando configuro el eth0 de forma manual.. se va la coneccion wlan0
<MReaper-17> y por ende se me va internet
<mimecar> MReaper-17: es normal
<MReaper-17> sigo con el tuto?
<mimecar> haz todos los pasos
<MReaper-17> oka
<MReaper-17> no no sirve
<MReaper-17> hago todo
<MReaper-17> pero no hay internet
<mimecar> pon el tutorial que estas siguiendo
<MReaper-17> puedo hacerlo todo... pero cuando pongo eth0 en manual. ninguna pc tiene internet
<MReaper-17> http://trisquel.info/es/wiki/compartir-conexion-de-internet
<mimecar> MReaper-17: el primer enlace de la búsqueda te dice los pasos para xubuntu
<mimecar> trisquel no es ubuntu
<MReaper-17> de la busqueda que me pasastes vos?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> Xubuntu (IV): Compartir Internet - yukei.net
<MReaper-17> gracias... ai me fijo
<itxshell> buenas
<MReaper-17> hola..
<MReaper-17> siii no entendi casi nada
<MReaper-17> lo unico que pude hacer fue configurar el cortafuegos
<mimecar> y el resto?
<MReaper-17> te la debo
<MReaper-17> basicamente NO entendi
<mimecar> en que paso te da error
<MReaper-17> no me da error
<MReaper-17> es que no lo entiendo
<MReaper-17> nose que hace el tipo..
<mimecar> ubuntu me parece que tiene un asistente para eso
<MReaper-17> cual?
<mimecar> en el gestor de redes de gnome
<MReaper-17> no no hay un asistente
<mimecar> ya has iniciado ubuntu y lo has comprobado?
<MReaper-17> pero no tengo el entorno gnome
<mimecar> ok
<MReaper-17> lo que si hise fue poner en conexiones de red; en la parte eth0  en ajustes Ipv4 como compartida con otros equipos y me creo un ip a esta pc y a la otra que tengo en red
<mimecar> has seguido todos los pasos como los pone?
<MReaper-17> no por que no entendi el tutorial
<MReaper-17> me quede casi en el principio
<MReaper-17> configure el cortafuegos nada mas
<mimecar> MReaper-17: si en una guía haces los pasos que te gustan
<mimecar> no esperes que funcione
<MReaper-17> si al principio decia eso
<MReaper-17> el tuto
<MReaper-17> y no entiendo el resto y pedi ayuda...
<mimecar> pon el paso exacto en el que te quedas
<MReaper-17> En el equipo que se conecta a Internet a través del mío era necesario entonces configurar la Puerta de enlace (Gateway) con la dirección IP de mi tarjeta de red (eth0), la cual debía ser 192.168.0.1, quedando este equipo con la IP 192.168.0.2. Además, agregué la información sobre los servidores DNS en este equipo: para ver esta información, en el equipo con Linux que está conectado directamente a Internet dirígete a /etc/ppp y ve el archi
<MReaper-17> vo resolv.conf. Las direcciones que aparecen listadas allí son los servidores DNS que estás utilizando —otra alternativa es utilizar las direcciones IP de OpenDNS
<mimecar> !paste MReaper-17
<kubot> MReaper-17: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> eso es explicación, en que comando te quedas?
<MReaper-17> en la explicacion.. por que no se que hay que hacer
<MReaper-17> realmente no entiendo el tuto
<mimecar> no tienes los comandos para ponerlos?
<MReaper-17> no
<mimecar> pon el enlace de lo que estas siguiendo
<MReaper-17> http://www.yukei.net/2006/07/xubuntu-iv-compartir-internet/
<mimecar> has léido el enlace que dice como se configura firestarter?
<MReaper-17> si
<MReaper-17> y ya lo configure
<mimecar> comandos de iptables incluidos?
<MReaper-17> emm nose
<MReaper-17> solo configure el firestarter como decia
<MReaper-17> holA
<alejo> hola tengo un pequeño problemita
<Guest33391> instale samba en ubuntu para compartir una impresora con dos maquinas windows
<Guest33391> pero cuando apago mi pc con ubuntu y la vuelvo a prender ya no imprimo desde wqindows
<Guest33391> tengo que abrir samba
<Guest33391> y despues dar click en la impresora y ir a configurar el servidor y solo darle click en aceptar
<Guest33391> y ahora si imprime
<Guest33391> alguien tiene alguna solucion  porfavor
<Guest33391> es ubuntu 10.01
<Guest33391> 10.04
<Guest33391> ??
<chilicuil> se me ocurre que podrias revisar el archivo de configuración de samba y cambiar los parametros para que funcione la compartición de la forma que quieres
<Guest33391> ok mas bien la forma que quiero es que siempre este disponible a todas horas claro debe de estar la pc prendida
<Guest33391> y obio la impresoar tamben
<Guest33391> una ultima pregunta jeje
<Guest33391> para poder imprimir desde windows debo de tener samba abierto
<Guest33391> bueno me retiro ,muchas gracias por su ayuda
<chilicuil> samba es un protocolo Guest33391, tu pregunta no tiene mucho sentido, es como si dijeras, para abrir una pagina web debo tener prendido http?, no, para poder ver una pagina necesitas tener un servidor http del otro lado, asi para acceder a tus archivos de windows, debes tener corriendo el servidor de samba en ubuntu.., este servidor no es ninguna instancia grafica, corre en segundo plano, podrias tener una maquina sin entorno grafico, sin mo
<chilicuil> entonces, nautilus crea ese archivo por ti.., y es como te da la impresion de que estas compartiendo, debes dejar de depender de esos archivos que se generan automaticamente y configurar el archivo tu mismo
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-22
<diablo_> hola
<diablo_> alguien sabe de la ruta de los efectos de compiz?
<diablo_> estoy con la version 12.04 precise
<Guest60910> Hola alguien para una consulta?
<alexvargas> pluchonb
<nahuel_> BUENOS DIAS !!!!
<nahuel_> gente : hay un tema con wifi que no puedo solucionnar : ubuntu 13.04 detecta wifi pero no se puede conectar, hay otra maquina con windows en el mismo lugar que se conecta sin problema pero en la config de ubuntu no la acepta , alguien me puede ayudar ?
<nahuel_> gente : hay un tema con wifi que no puedo solucionnar : ubuntu 13.04 detecta wifi pero no se puede conectar, hay otra maquina con windows en el mismo lugar que se conecta sin problema pero en la config de ubuntu no la acepta , alguien me puede ayudar ?
<GridCube> actualizaste tu kernel ultimamente?
<nahuel_> ahora me fijo
<nahuel_> parece que si porque esta todo actualizado
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> busca el modelo de tu placa wifi en internet para ver si alguien tuvo un problema similar
<nahuel_> estuvo funcionando correctamente, lo que hice fue modificar un par de parametros
<nahuel_> ingresando al modem
<nahuel_> router
<nahuel_> lo que no me explico es : si esta mal la config que puse, porque en la otra maquina con win funciona
<GridCube> porque a windows, por lo general, le vale cualquier cosa porque los drivers y losprogramas fueron echos pensando en windows. linux y los demas tienen que sobrevivir en la inventiva y en esperar que los desarrolladores de hardware hayan seguido los protocolos, lo que no siempre sucede
<nahuel_> ok , hay alguna informacion que pueda ayudar a solucionar el problema ?
<m4v> nahuel_: estas usando el driver privativo del wifi?
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<El_Pianista> hola a todos
<ezze> hola El_Pianista
<El_Pianista> tengo problemas serios para utilizar apt-get me da error cuando quiero instalar alguna aplicación
<El_Pianista> ezze, hola
<El_Pianista> al intentar instalar audacity me dio este error:
<ezze> El_Pianista, sabes usar pastebin y la consola?
<El_Pianista> Error de sintaxis /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf:5: Basura extra al final del archivo
<El_Pianista> ezze, más o menos, más menos que más, jejjeje
<El_Pianista> hace unos días cambié el archivo 70debconf porque alguien me dijo o leí por ahí que el sistema andaría más rápido
<El_Pianista> incluso no me arranca synaptic
<ezze> puedes pastebin tu /etc/apt/sources.list y lo que le sale en: cat /etc/issue y lsb-release -a ?
<El_Pianista> ok, voy
<El_Pianista> ezze, los comando señalados dicen que no se encuentran esos comandos
<ezze> rel primer comando como lo ejecutas?
<El_Pianista> ezze, escribí    /etc/apt/sources.list
<El_Pianista> el otro escribí:   cat /etc/issue
<El_Pianista> y el último copié y pegué, lo mismo que los anteriores
<ezze> ok, comenzemos del principio, si la terminal escibes: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | xclip
<ezze> dime si le da un error?
<El_Pianista> me dice que el programa xclip no está instalado
<ezze> ...mejor dale ...,  cat /etc/apt/sources.liist | xsel
<ezze> ...mejor dale ...,  cat /etc/apt/sources.liiist | xsel
<ezze> ...mejor dale ...,  cat /etc/apt/sources.liist | xsel
<ezze> ...mejor dale ...,  cat /etc/apt/sources.llist | xsel
<ezze> ...mejor dale ...,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | xsel
<mimecar> ezze, a que juegas?
<ezze> mi teclado no me da las tecclas bien, ese el el bueno
<ezze> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | xsel
<El_Pianista> dice que no está instalado xsel
<ezze> ok, necesitas pegarme el /etc/apt/sources.list en un pastebin ... podrias hacer un ...apbirs el gedit o abres nano, como quieras y te acomodes, por ejemplo abres con editor de tecto de tu entorno grafico ese archivo, y escoges TODO (selecciona) y lo pegas aqui www.pastebin.com *clic*
<El_Pianista> ok, voy
<El_Pianista> ezze, escribí en la terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list y me abrió un archivo que no tiene ningún contenido
<ezze> ok, necesitas pegarme el /etc/apt/sources.list en un pastebin ... podrias hacer un ...abriste el gedit o abres nano, o como quieras y te acomodes, por ejemplo abres con editor de texto de tu entorno grafico o en conbsola y abres ...ese archivo, y escoges TODO (seleccionas/marcas/etc) y lo pegas aqui www.pastebin.com *dale un clic en ese enlace DE ATRAZ*
<mimecar> El_Pianista, no lances gedit con sudo o puedes tener problemas
<mimecar> no lo estáis haciendo un poco complicado?
<ezze> mimecar, el complicado es El_Pianista ...coimo podrias explicarle en pocas lineas que use la consola o su entornbo grafico, abra su navegador favorito y seleccione y pegue todo eso en su navcegador y nos entrege la dirreccion de su pastebin?
<mimecar> copia el texto de 'sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list' y lo pegas en la páginas de pastebin
<El_Pianista> ezze, estimado, no es que sea complicado seguir instrucciones cuando estas son claras, no digo que no sean así las tuyas, tal vez yo no estoy a tu nivel de explicaciones, pero estoy intentando seguuirte
<ezze> El_Pianista, abre tu navegador favorito, ejecuta eso y selecciona y pega con tu raton el archivo y todo el archivo en www.pastebin.com
<ezze> no es dificil, tu puedes hacerlo, necesitamos vcer el contenido de /etc/apt/sources.list   <--todo el archivo, no solo lo que se ve en tu pamntalla, pero TODO el archivo!
<El_Pianista> ezze,  estoy en eso, ya pegué y te mando el link en breve
<El_Pianista> mi conexión está leeeeenta, sorry
<El_Pianista> ezze, http://pastebin.com/LG3Dx9TU
<El_Pianista> ezze, ahí está el resultado, espero te sirva para descubrir algo, para mi es chino
<ezze> El_Pianista, lo siento no lo podre ayudar, le recomiendo leer algunos manuales sobre linux, yo me voy a comer, saludos!
<El_Pianista> ezze,  jajajaja ok, buen provecho
<El_Pianista> yo también me voy a comer algo, creo que haré lo más sensato: instaaleré todo de nuevo, jejeje
<ezze> El_Pianista, yo se casi nada, pero mirando lo que pasteaste no voy a perder mi tiempo tratando de explicarle los linux comandos, le recomiendo que se vaya a algun website de su preferencia y agarre aunque sea la menor parte de lo que es ejecutar comandos en consola porque esta muy verde.
<ezze> y si no le gusta leer o no quietre saber regresate a WINDOWS
<mimecar> ezze, en el canal no hay un nivel mínimo para entrar
<El_Pianista> Ok, master, no problem, no me ofendo, pero no se ofenda si le digo que si primero me quiere ayudar y luego apreta cachete, como decimos en chile
<El_Pianista> ezze, jajajaja eres genial, gracias por nada
<ezze> El_Pianista, su probelama es que no tienes ni la menor idea de como funciona nada, regresate a windows y se felixz!
<mimecar> El_Pianista, ¿cuál es la duda?
<El_Pianista> jajajaj lo que dices es que con linux solo sufres jajajaja, igual te quiero
<El_Pianista> mimecar, muchas veces me has ayudado y lo agradezco, pero tomaré la parte buena del consejo de ezze y leeré algunas cosas, creo que estoy entendiendo qué está pasando
<El_Pianista> hasta otro momento, gracias a todos, incluso a ezze, un abrazo
<ezze> mire El_Pianista sin ofenderlo, vaya a google y busque un manual de BASH o linux ...despues de leers las primeras [paginas regresa y me dice todo lo que quiere, por favor.,
<ezze> lo que se me parece encreible don mimecar esque muchas veses lo ayudado y el_pianista no sabe como pegar algo en pastebin?4
<ezze> mucho menos si me dicen ...ocupo /etc/.apt/sources.list ...segun yo me tocan campanas que necesitan ver ese archivo, pero sale con que ejecuta /etc/etc ...y blabla ...donde andamos?
<ezze> ya no son 1 dia o dos 0 3 o  etc ...creo que el pianista anda ya como al 2 meses en esta onda y no saber paste un archivo es odioso
<mimecar> hay que tener paciencia
<mimecar> si no la tienes, simplemente no hagas caso del usuario
<ezze> por eso, lo mande a estudiar, bueno sigo con el mate
<ezze> mimecar, no es usuario, es troll.
<ezze> mimecar, ...a un troll preguntas concretas y al punto.
<m4v> ezze: no mandamos a la gente a usar google en este canal, la próxima vez, solo deja de otra persona ayude.
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<JoseLuisC> Que buena ayuda<
<m4v> dar soporte no es fácil igual.
<JoseLuisC> Pero el tio asi lo hace ver muy facil jaja
<Jorguito> Buenas tardes; Necesito habrir dos cuentas de Skype a la ves en Ubuntu, la mia personal y la de mi trabajo. Trabajo realizando soporte a traves de Skype y me es necesario tener ambas abiertas a la misma ves. Alguien sabe si hay alguna manera? estuve buscando en Google pero no encontre nada que mencione de ello
<chilicuil> Jorguito: por que no pruebas correr una version de skype desde un chroot?, y otra desde tu equipo normal
<chilicuil> tambien podrias correr una de ellas en una maquina virtual y la otra en el entorno normal
<Jorguito> baje un instalador para Windows y lo estoy instalando con Wine, voy a ver que pasa..
<Zanguetsu> o/ chao
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-23
<ivedci891> hola
<ivedci891> saben que es lo más similr a gnome 2.x para linux 3.x????
<nahuel_> buenos dias : akguien  puede ayudarme a configurar mi red wifi ?  el router esta bien configurado pero el equipo no lo acepta, tengo ubuntu 13.04 . gracias
<Zanguetsu> nahuel_, no deja que se conecte tu equipo a la red?
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<nahuel_> asi es
<nahuel_> Zanguetsu,
<nahuel_> estoy conectado por cable en este momento
<Zanguetsu> nahuel_, ya revisaste que la clave es la correcta a mi me pasaba mucho que al intentar unirme a la red la clave no me dejaba y me pedia a cada rato que la pusiera
<nahuel_> totalmente verificada
<nahuel_> inclusive da la opcion para ver la clave que se ingresa y no hay error
<Zanguetsu> ya en conjunto una wifi a medio morir puede no funcionar en linux
<nahuel_> a medio morir ?
<Zanguetsu> cuando le das un ifconfig que te sale
<nahuel_> queres que hagamos una revision corta ?
<Zanguetsu> te cuento mi experiencia con una wifi intel pro wireless
<nahuel_>  http://pastebin.com/MTfp84dq
<Zanguetsu> tenia esta tarjeta y estaba a medio camino de descomponerse por lo que ubuntu me la detectava pero no me hacia la coneccion
<Zanguetsu> no veo tu wifi
<nahuel_> claro
<nahuel_> hay una maquina de windows en el mismo lugar que esta conectado a la red
<Zanguetsu> es desktop
<nahuel_> no
<Zanguetsu> o laptop
<nahuel_> por wifi
<nahuel_> lap
<mimecar> antes de reiniciar el router te funcionaba
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado?
<nahuel_> asi es
<nahuel_> hola mime
<Zanguetsu> mimecar,  se me hace que no esta activada la tarjeta
<nahuel_> mime conoce el proceso que hice
<Zanguetsu> por que en el pastebin no aparece la wifi
<mimecar> algo ha modificado porque antes funcionaba
<nahuel_> cuando reseteo el router funciona
<Zanguetsu> mimecar,  correcto
<nahuel_> pero lo que pasa es que hay un puerto que no lo puedo activar con la configuracion de fabrica
<Zanguetsu> nahuel_, ya intentaste activar la wifi
<nahuel_> o sea si lo receteo funciona wifi , pero hay un puerto que no
<nahuel_> si
<Zanguetsu> ok
 * Zanguetsu pensando
<nahuel_> en realidad lo que hice en la configuracion del router fue incluir un puerto para que lo admitiera
<mimecar> nahuel_, ¿qué has modificado en el ordenador para que no funciona el wifi?
<Zanguetsu> pero eso no me explica el por que no aparece tu wifi listada en el ifconfig
<nahuel_> en el ordenador no modifique nada
<nahuel_> ahora tiene que aparecer
<nahuel_> dame un seg y hago paste de nuevo
<Zanguetsu> ok
<Zanguetsu> no modificaste el filtrado por mac de el router
<mimecar> si dices que no has modificado nada, el problema es de tu configuración del router
<mimecar> no de ubuntu
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/P1bVfFtJ
<nahuel_> el fintrado de mac
<nahuel_> esta para que mi pc sea la unica que ingrese
<nahuel_> o sea tiene el mac de este ordenador
<nahuel_> si o si en el router tenia que ingresar un mac
<nahuel_> puedo reseterarlo de nuevo no hay drama pero intente varias configuraciones
<nahuel_> lo que llama la atencion es que win si lo agarra , se que hay un tema de protocolos y demas pero si el router esta mal configurado tendria que funcionar en win ?
<nahuel_> lo que puedo hacer es dejar la config de fabrica del modem , si existe alguna forma de dejar ese puerto abierto que es lo que necesito
<Zanguetsu> si revisa si en el modem no moviste las opciones de filtrado
<Zanguetsu> y por eso no te deje conectarte
<mimecar> nahuel_, como es un problema del router sigue en cafe
<nahuel_> deacuerdo
<Zanguetsu> sip
<HoNgOuRu> hola, puse una gran lista de paquetes para remover, pero algunos de estos no se encuentran porque no estan instalados... como hago para que apt-get siga con los que si tengo para remover ?
<HoNgOuRu> porque se corta cuando no encuentra los paquetes
<denki> Buenas !
<Ahmuck> Queiro canal de pelicula.  ¿Donde es?
<ujjain> Puede alguien talvez decirme si "espero os guste" es cierto en este texto? Estoy estudiando español. "Hola! Me gustó el intercambio. Vuestro holandés me ha impresionado! Yo hice 2 lecciones para hispanohablantes que quieren aprender holandés. Espero os guste. Vosotros problablemente ya conoceís todo de la lección 1, pero la lección 2 quizá sea de ayuda. Es una lección sobre los verbos en holandés."
<ujjain> I wonder if it should be "espero os gusten".
<ese> i hope you like.
<MrTulias> 'espero os os gusten', son 2 lecciones, plural
<ese> ...but thats spanish in san george bible, i mean that spanish its about 500 years old, its argentinian i guess, but we in modern life dont use vos,vosotros,etc verbs, sorry for the point.
<ese> ujjain, if you want to come to america, please dont use vos, vcosotros, verbs because either ou go to the tip of america (argentina) or work our way around ....but mpost of america latina never use those verbs ...because its old.
<ese> ujjain, the worst ever spanish yuou want to learn and nobody will undertand in america its not argentinian oir spoanish from spain, use america latin american dicctionary and be happy!
<febef> HOLAS
<ujjain> I understand, they use usted, vos.
<LeeRoy> Hola
<ujjain> Thanks MrTulias, ese
<ese> we dont use vos
<ujjain> ese, you do not use vos/vosotros?
<ujjain> you are not from Spain?
<ese> we use usted, or nosotros instedd of vos or vosotros
<ujjain> pero tenia un intercambio con gente de España
<ujjain> la gente de España si usa "vosotros", no?
<febef> Quien usa bitlbee + irssi con gtalk?
<ese> no, spanish language can stay in spain, we in america use latin spanish.
<ese> its very differente
<ujjain> right, I understand.
<febef> :P
<ese> the only counbtry who use spanish old saint george bible ...its about mostly argentina, but vosotros or vos or the between dpo not represent all america latina, soo, you figure.
<febef> &r=z³⁵
<ese> ujjain, if your target iuts usa or whatever in america, i reccoment do not use spanish from spain or argenbtina, even chile, because they are soo old and means no meanning in 2013, if you want to heard your voice listen, use american usa spanish or mexican spanish wich are better for nowdays.
<krytarik> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ujjain> ese, si entiendo, es muy differente en muchas paises
<ujjain> krytarik, lo siento! :)
<ujjain> ese: muchas gracias amigo!
<ese> u'welcome.
<ese> ujjain, nobody transtale in argentinian or even spain spanich, nobody wiull understand you.
<ese> ujjain, nobody transate in argentinian language nowdays, or even spanish from spaih, nobody will ever understand you. ...in tecnical books i guess
<ese> ujjain, nobody translate in argentinian language nowdays, or even spanish from spain, nobody will ever understand you. ...in tecnical books i guess.
<ujjain> entiendo ! entiendo, tengo que usar usted y olvidar de usar vos y vosotros y sus conjugaciones
<ujjain> siempre usted/ustedes
<febef> es mas formal :P
<ese> ujjain, correcto, tranbslate this "el spanish de spain is old!"
<febef> y tu
<febef> ?
<ujjain> el español de España es viejo, los mexicanos son los mejores del mundo
<ujjain> asi es cierto?
<febef> ne
<ese> no, ujjain look at whatever showing in univision.com or telemundo.com , televisa.com ...bottom line ...if you target usa or mexico dont use argentinian or spanish accent, america its a new continent ...use american accent.
<ese> ujjain,  language too evolves, you have to adapt
<ujjain> Yes, I understand. Yo sé español de Mexico, pero también me gustaria saber mas de otros paises. Visité a España este año y tenia un intercambio con españolos este año. Queria escribir un mensaje para ellos y usar su tipo de español.
<ujjain> Ellos si usan vosotros y yo aún no sé conjugar vosotros, ni usar "os", "vuestro/vuestra".
<paribanufreitas> Hola a todos, tengo un problema, mi batería aparece como (no presente)... alguien puede ayudarme
<m4v> paribanufreitas: a mi me a pasado después de enchufarle la batería, pero no se cual es la causa, reiniciando con la batería puesta me lo soluciona.
<paribanufreitas> gracias m4v pero en realidad la he reiniciado miles de veces
<m4v> paribanufreitas: que notebook es?
<paribanufreitas> samsung n210
<paribanufreitas> he reportado el problema en el foro de ubuntu-es con mas detalle http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180351#.Ue7i4hXzs_4
<ese> paribanufreitas, pero ahi nunca te van escuchar, porque no vaz directamente en www.ubuntu.com y hace su deuda ahi?, ese web no esta enlazado en ubuntu, punto .
<m4v> paribanufreitas: no encuentro nada relevante :(
<m4v> ese: ubuntu forums está caido.
<m4v> por el momento.
<paribanufreitas> ok
<paribanufreitas> perdon
<m4v> paribanufreitas: la batería es vieja?
<m4v> las baterías de litio cuando llegan a un nivel de voltaje muy bajo se bloquean por seguridad. Puede que esté pasando eso?
<paribanufreitas> bueno
<paribanufreitas> veré
<paribanufreitas> tal vez sea eso
<paribanufreitas> muchas gracias
<tavo-87> +
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-24
<luciano_> hola alguien sabe como crear una red entre dos pc ?
<Bradford> ._
<cousteau> luciano_, a través de wifi?  http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<cousteau> por ethernet no sé; no sé si se puede igual de fácil
<luciano_> sii graciaaas
<cousteau> ten en cuenta que si haces eso te quedas sin wifi; si quieres internet tendrás que usar ethernet o similar
<luciano_> porque dices eso ?
<cousteau> porque si usas la wifi para crear una red entonces no la puedes usar para conectarte a internet
<cousteau> sólo puedes usarla para una de las dos cosas, no para las dos a la vez
<cousteau> (luego lo puedes poner todo como estaba antes)
<luciano_> encerio no se puede hacer eso ?
<Aprel> sería como conectarse a dos redes.
<Aprel> el maquinario no está hecho para hacer conexiones en dos redes distintas
<luciano_> ya pude hacerlo
<luciano_> con el sftp
<Aprel> contectarte a dos redes_
<Aprel> ?
<luciano_> tengo conectada la pc a la netbook
<luciano_> eso queria hacer
<aerosforce> como puedo instalar temas de conversación para empathy ?
<Bradford> ElVillano: o_O
<ElVillano> Bradford, que hay de nuevo
<ElVillano> LeeRoy, que hay de nuevo
<LeeRoy> ElVillano: tu eres de canaima e.e
<LeeRoy> xd
<ElVillano> no
<ElVillano> por
<Claris> Hola
<Bradford> Hola
<Claris> soy usuaria nueva de Linux y quisiera hacer una pregunta
<Bradford> ok
<Claris> gracias
<Bradford> No uso Linux
<Bradford> Pero haz tu pregunta =)
<Claris> cometì un error y ahora no sè como arregalrlo
<Claris> ok
<arp-> Ja
<Claris> ingresè un comando y luego edite y el equipo ya no arranca
<arp-> A ver que?
<Claris> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc
<Claris> y luego
<Claris> Cambiè  esto
<Claris> CONCURRENCY=none por CONCURRENCY=shell
<arp-> aha
<arp-> conque fin?
<Claris> no se pagaba solo entonces lo cambie de nuevo a none
<Claris> y ahora no arranca
<Claris> en realidad no sè
<Claris> lo encnotre en un blog
<Claris> no sè si lo puedo enviar
<arp-> hay varias lineas con "ONCURRENCY"
<arp-> dentro de ese archivo
<arp-> de todas formas, arranca o no?
<Claris> si  creo que son 4
<Claris> no no arranca
<arp-> tenes el CD de instalacion de ubuntu?
<Claris> no
<arp-> lo has instalado tu?
<Claris> al iniciar en modo restauraciòn sale error '
<Claris> '
<arp-> sep
<arp-> bueno, con un CD o un Pendrive con la instalacion de ubuntu
<arp-> booteas en modo Live y lo arreglas
<Claris> '/etc.d/init.d/rc
<Claris> ok como puedo obtener el CD
<arp-> bajas el archivo ISO de la web oficial
<Claris> ok
<arp-> podes generar un Pendrive inlcluso, para no tener que usaru n cd
<arp-> que version de ubuntu tenes?
<Claris> creo que es 12.4
<arp-> ok
<arp-> x32 o x64?
<Claris>  64
<arp-> en realdiad es indiferencte la version, para editar el archivo
<arp-> pero si vas a grabar un cd, hacelo con la misma que tenes ya que estar
<arp-> estas
<arp-> ok
<Claris> ok
<Claris> que debo hacer cunado tenga el CD
<arp-> booteas con el
<arp-> y elejis la opcion Probar Ubuntu (sin instalar)
<arp-> una vez que arranque el X, simplemente vas a tu Disco
<arp-> buscas el archivo y lo editas como estaba
<Claris> Ok mil gracias
<arp-> de nada
<Claris> debe ser la misma version 12.4
<arp-> no hace falta
<arp-> para editar un archivo... cualquiera te sirve
<arp-> podes baja la ultima si queres
<arp-> 13.04
<arp-> en su version x64 preferentemente
<Claris> perfecto lo intentare les garadezco mucho luego debo arregalr la maquina virtual que no carga
<arp-> ok
<Claris> hola
<Bradford> hola
<Claris> perdon tengo un CD de ubunto 10 server
<mefistofeles> la 11.04 ya no tiene repos??
<arp-> Claris:
<arp-> te sirve igual
<Claris> ok mil gracias
<arp-> para reparar eso
<arp-> no se si trae X live
<arp-> pero aunque sea que te de una consola
<mefistofeles> arp-: no sirve, me dice que no existen las cosas
<arp-> ya podes montar el disco y editar el archivo
<mefistofeles> creo que ya no hay repos para la 11.04 :S
<Claris> use la de comprobar integridad del disco es correcta
<arp-> mapreduce:  e?
<arp-> ?
<arp-> Claris:
<arp-> no
<arp-> que opciones te da?
<arp-> si tenes la pc al lado
<arp-> te voy guiando de ultima
<Claris> instalar ubuntu server,comprobar defectos del disco,analizar la memoria,arrancar desde el primer Disco Duro y recuperar sistema dañado
<arp-> ok
<arp-> hace una cosa
<Claris> tengo el equipo junto a mì
<arp-> pone Instalar ubuntu
<arp-> pero no lo vamos a isntalar
<arp-> no te preocupes
<Claris> instalar ubuntu server?
<arp-> sep
<Claris> ok
<arp-> deja que arranque
<arp-> y no toque snada
<arp-> me avisas cuadno termine de cargar
<Claris> ok
<Claris> si
<Claris> dice se produjo un fallo al realizar la configuraciòn automatica de red
<arp-> se
<arp-> no importa
<arp-> quedo deternido ahi?
<Claris> continuar
<arp-> no
<arp-> dejalo ahi
<arp-> estas en un X
<Claris> ok
<arp-> o una consola?
<Claris> en una consola
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora apreta
<arp-> Alt+F2
<arp-> fiajte si pasas a una consola limpia
<Claris> no pasa nada
<arp-> Crtl+Alt+F3
<arp-> anda proando de Fx
<arp-> hasta ver  una consola
<Claris> si es una consola pantalla negra
<arp-> ok
<arp-> una consola en fin
<arp-> digamos
<arp-> estas como root
<arp-> ?
<Claris>  press enter para cativar la consola
<arp-> se
<arp-> dalep
<Claris> no sè que significa eso perdon por mi ignorancia
<arp-> apreta enter
<arp-> por ejemplo
<arp-> y deberias teneru n prompt
<arp-> una consola
<Claris> dice busy box
<arp-> sep
<arp-> y tenes un  #
<arp-> delante?
<Claris> si
<arp-> ok
<arp-> malq ue mal..
<arp-> raro que use busybox eso
<arp-> pero bueh
<arp-> es una portatil?
<Claris> si HP un poco viejito
<arp-> ok
<arp-> a ver vamos a ver si con suerte tiene el comando fdisk
<arp-> escribi: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Claris> dice not found
<arp-> ups
<arp-> no hay fdisk
<arp-> um
<arp-> tiene solo linux ese equipo?
<Claris> si tengo dos maquinas virtuales con virtualBox
<arp-> em
<arp-> pero estas arreglando el sistema base
<Claris> las dos tienen W7
<arp-> o una maquina virtual?
<arp-> ah
<arp-> me refiero a sistemas reales
<arp-> solo linux?
<Claris> NO EL PROBLEMA ES EN UBUNTU NO ARRANCA
<Claris> perdon por las mayusculas
<arp-> ja
<arp-> ok
<arp-> escribi: mount
<arp-> a ver si tenes ese comando
<Claris> ok
<Claris> dice
<Claris> roofs on /tipe roofs (rw)
<Claris> y varias cosas màs
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: cd /
<Claris> not found
<arp-> imposible
<arp-> algo pusiste mal
<Claris> ok
<arp-> Claris: y?
<Claris> hola
<Claris> que puedo hacer ahora?
<arp-> mkdir /hd
<Claris> dice not found
<arp-> fa
<arp-> ese busybox
<arp-> no tiene nada..
<arp-> um
<arp-> pone: sh
<arp-> a ver
<Claris> busy box v1.13.3   enter help for a list of built in commannds
<arp-> um
<arp-> no sirve de mucho
<arp-> bajate un ISO de ubuntu
<Claris> ok puedo apagar equipo?
<arp-> sep
<Claris> el problema es que en este momento no tengo un CD disponible y es casi la media noche
 * LeeRoy ATENCIÓN: Si no me ven conectado por más 3 días llamen a la policia e.e
<arp-> Claris:  un pendrive?
<Claris> ok
<Claris> gracias arp
<Claris> debo irme ahora mañana contunuarè mil gracias por tu valioso tiempo
<metxas> saludos a todos
<metxas> sorry
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<AndChat153225> ?
<mimecar> ¿
<AndChat153225> Hola que tal solo estoy probando y tratando de configurar esto.
<mimecar> bien, recuerda que este canal es de soporte para ubuntu
<AndChat153225> Si gracias.
<andrea_> hola
<chilicuil> hola andrea_
<andrea_> saben, acabo de instalar una impresora y no logro que imprima nada
<andrea_> Seguí los pasos para instalarla en Añadir impresora y cuando pongo imprimir la impresoara no hace nada
<andrea_> pero el sistema me da un aviso de que se imprimió correctamente
<chilicuil> mmm, andrea_ sugiero que revises /var/log/cups/error_log tal vez encuentres mas pistas de por que fallo.., si esta vacia, intenta seguir estos pasos http://hplipopensource.com/node/225, reenvia el trabajo de impresion y vuelve a revisar el archivo, eso hara que cups (el sistema de impresion) escriba detalladamente cada paso del proceso en /var/log/cups/error_log
<andrea_> ok, intentaré
 * GeMiNnis buenas
<Bradford> Wuenas :D
<Ocsi> nza
<ese> /kick lelamal
<LeeRoy> ._.
<LeeRoy> Quien es ese loco
<ese> LeeRoy, estrictamente prohibido mencionar mi nick en estas condiciones o te baneo.
<LeeRoy> o_O
<LeeRoy> ese: y yo tengo la culpa que ese sea una palabra
<mimecar> no digas que baneas a la gente cuando no puedes hacerlo
<LeeRoy> bahh!!
<kal> hiiii ayuda con una carpeta. De repente me ha salido una carpete con nombre cero (0) en el sistema de archivo, vacia, y en un usuario limitado, que no es adminstrador.... alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<kal> la carpeta en cuestion: http://ubuntuone.com/5y7JrqkIOGnKVGmEbeC37H
<kal> uso u12.04
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<ese> kal, y que tiene que ver eso con algo?
<kal> ese: esa carpeta, cero, no la he creado yo, y nunca la he visto en ningun ubuntu
<kal> mimecar: naa ninguna modificacion....y por que le llamas fallo?
<kal> solo le he dado permiso para lectura de disco y red local naaa mas...
<mimecar> que te aparezca una carpeta nueva en la raíz del sistema
<mimecar> no es una cosa normal
<kal> ya... por eso me pregunto si esta comprometido el sistema. En españa existe vigilancia a los ciudadanos, no me extrañaria que esten arto de los ubunteros y se hayan currado una forma de espiar.
<mimecar> lo dudo
<mimecar> cómo has compartido el disco?
<kal> que dudas? que mi proveedor en cualquier acceso a internet : bar, tren, aeropuerto, etc. no  me hecha el ojo al conectar?
<kal> bueno.... ya  pueden untarle o amenazar a ubuntu donde este su cede...
<ese> jajaja
<mimecar> que alguien pierde el tiempo en sacar la contraseña de tu equipo para ponerte cosas
<ese> ok, vive tu vida! mister kal, pero ojala no le des u uses tu misma clave para todo
<kal> ya empezamos...
<kal> no digo mi clave, mi equipo, no creo que un idiota fisgon se ponga a programar para alguine especificamente...., supongo que buscar la forma aprovechar debilidades de un sistema....ademas, ubuntu se las trae en sus origenes....
<kal> menos mal que es abierto....
<kal> solo pregunto, por que aparece una carpeta cero en mi archivo de sistema.... te juro que no he tocado naaa
<mimecar> cuando respondas a mi pregunta seguimos
<kal> que no he tocao naaa ,,, que pregunta...
<mimecar> cómo has compartido el disco?
<kal> que no lo he compartido..... ni siquiera me he conectao a amule.... ta too nuevo....
<mimecar> <kal> solo le he dado permiso para lectura de disco y red local naaa mas...
<kal> pero es una red muy especifica... solo me conecte a internet en el aeropuerto de santamaria, en costa rica. luego en paris, y ya. Eso hace dos semanas. y desde entonces me aparece la dichosa carpeta cero
<mimecar> si no estas seguro, formatea
<mimecar> algunas aplicaciones como tomboy crean esas carpetas
<kal> la red local es mi casa y ahi no salenaaaa hay un super servidor conectao a la tele, o demas equipos mediante cableado fisico loca. Ahi no entra ni dios. No hay wifi, ni naa. HAy que estar fisicamente.
<kal> no uso tomboy, lo odio...
<mimecar> si no has modificado nada en el equipo ni tampo has añadido ppa, no tiene sentido que aparezcan esas carpetas
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario y en el raíz (con permisos de root)
<Zanguetsu> hola o/
<chewwe> Hola a tod@s. Tengo un problema con samba. Después de haber jugado con firestarter (ya lo desinstalé) no se que ha pasado pero no veo as carpetas compartidas en otros equipos. obvio los 2 equipos estan en la misma red, estan los 2 activos y los puertos 139 y 445 estan abiertos. que puede estar pasando? solo puedo acceder a las carpetas compartidas de cada equipo en el mismo equipo, pero no en el remoto
<Aprel> chewwe busca tu archivo de confoguracion para samba en /etc y ponlo en pastebin para que lo podamos leer. Puede ser un problema de configuracion.
<chewwe> pero ayer funcionaba perfecto
<Aprel> Pero bueno, cuando configure samba para mi equipo, me costo unas horas para hacerlo bien. La configuracion no es nada facil, sobre todo si quieres una interfaz con windows.
<Aprel> ah si..
<chewwe> no quiero interfaz con windows
<Aprel> Te sube algo a la mente que' puede haber cambiado que rompio samba?
<chewwe> ya digo que instale firestarter, lo probe,  y lo desinstalé
<Aprel> hm
<chewwe> http://pastebin.com/1NyuFbew
<chewwe> de todos modos firestarter solo lo probé en 1 equipo
<chewwe> el demonio de samba es smbd, no?
<Aprel> Ve a /var/log/smbd y mira si hay un mensaje que manifieste el problema.
<chewwe> los logs de saba me los guarda en /var/log/samba/
<chewwe> y no veo nada raro
<chewwe> es como si no estuvieran compartidas las capetas
<Aprel> chewwe: se que es una pregunta basica, pero para estar seguro, has reiniciado el equipo?
<chewwe> si varias veces os 2 equipos
<Aprel> Para el proceso de smbd `sudo pkill smbd` y vuelve a empexarlo `sudo smbd -D` a ver si te anade algo al log o te da un mensaje en el terminal.
<chewwe> nada. me lo inicia pero no me dice nada
<Aprel> y en /var/log/samba, ha escrito algo nuevo de interes?
<chewwe> nada nuevo de interes
<chewwe> borre todos los logs y al reiniciar smbd mme aparece un diciendo que esta iniciado
<Aprel> hm, se me han acabado las ideas. Espero que alguien mas que sepa de samba te lo pueda arregular....
<mimecar> ¿cómo compruebas que los puertos están abiertos?
<chewwe> nmap. me dice que estan abiertos y esta corriendo el servicio
<mimecar> ¿cómo accedes al otro equipo con samba?
<chewwe> desde el explorador de carpetas
<mimecar> ya, pero usarás una url concreta no?
<mimecar> smb://ip ?
<chewwe> en examinar la red. asi entraba ayer perfectamente
<mimecar> usa la sintaxis que te he puesto en nautilus
<chewwe> vaya!!!. asi entro
<chewwe> porque no me deja clicando las carpetas?
<mimecar> o no tienes bien el grupo de trabajo
<mimecar> o ubuntu se hace un lio
<mimecar> pero tu samba funciona
<chewwe> se debe hacer un lio, pero no entiendo porque.
<chewwe> solo tengo 2 equipos
<chewwe> ahhhh. ya se donde puede esatr el problema. ayer por la noche me baje un programa para android y admnstrar samba y o mismo creé otro workgroup y por eso se hace el lio. podria ser?
<mimecar> si no están en el mismo grupo de trabajo es complicado que te funcione
<chewwe> voy a desinstalar el samba que me baje en la tablet, reiniciar todo ya ver que tal. muchas gracias por todo. sois unos crakcs!!
<mimecar> la próxima vez escribe en un papel todo lo que haces
<chewwe> jajajja. perderia el papel
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-25
<linuxer0> hola
<linuxer0> o.O
<linuxer0> ahi alguien ahi??
<krytarik> !pregunta | linuxer0
<kubot> linuxer0: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linuxer0> ammm este canal es para esactamete que??
<linuxer0> :)
<monster> para ser lo más preciso al preguntar... según me dicen...
<Heyokha> buenas
<AlbertJB> hola buenas tardes, quisiera saber si es posible particionar un disco duro externo en 2 particiones, 1 NTFS para que pueda ser leída/escribible en Windows, y otra EXT4 encriptada para Linux
<AlbertJB> estoy en Ubuntu con el Gparted y utilidad de discos y no hay manera
<mimecar> posible es
<AlbertJB> al montar el disco duro en Windows ok, solo reconoce la particion ntfs y se puede escribir
<AlbertJB> pero al montar el hd en Ubuntu...
<mimecar> ntfs está soportada en linux
<AlbertJB> se me abren las 2 particiones, la ntfs, y la particion ext4 encriptada (sin pedir contraseña!)
<AlbertJB> puede ser?
<mimecar> si el sistema guarda la contraseña de la partición cifrada sí
<mimecar> eso o no has cifrado la partición
<AlbertJB> igual habre guardado la contraseña para esta sesion
<AlbertJB> ok
<AlbertJB> gracias
<AlbertJB> me ha tentado mucho probar el TrueCrypt
<AlbertJB> para hacer una particion única NTFS encriptada con AES
<AlbertJB> pero para un disco duro de 4TB me tardaba 1 semana en encriptarlo xD
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tardará 4 TB / 20 MB
<mimecar> pasa ese cociente a horas y sabrás el tiempo que te tarda
<AlbertJB> te digo el tiempo estimado que me ponía
<AlbertJB> aunque tengo que decir que el TrueCrypt estaba instalado en una particion virtual de Windows
<AlbertJB> dentro de Ubuntu
<mimecar> eres un poco bestia si lo haces de esa forma
<AlbertJB> aun teniendo 4GB dedicados a dicha particion?
<AlbertJB> de ram
<mimecar> sí
<AlbertJB> jej ok
<AlbertJB> puedo probar en el PC windows de mi padre
<mimecar> para que lo haces de esa forma teniendo un cliento nativo?
<AlbertJB> pq en ubuntu habia un problema
<AlbertJB> con el truecrypt
<AlbertJB> no acepta NTFS
<AlbertJB> solo FAT
<AlbertJB> no si, lo he probado todo
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> crea el archivo
<AlbertJB> pues que FAT... como que no
<mimecar> y luego formateas la partición
<AlbertJB> no sé muy bien cómo funciona todo este proceso de encriptado con AES etc..
<AlbertJB> pensaba q era mucho mas facil
<mimecar> asistente, siguiente siguiente, fin
<mimecar> poner contraseña
<AlbertJB> sí, eso he hecho
<AlbertJB> y me pedia si trabajaria con archivos mayores que 4gb
<AlbertJB> y sí
<AlbertJB> pero en el desplegable habia 4 opciones
<AlbertJB> no format, fat, ext3, ext4
<AlbertJB> esto hablando del programa TrueCrypt para Ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> fat y luego formateas con ntfs
<AlbertJB> pero si primero encripto el disco duro con fat y luego formateo con ntfs, ..
<AlbertJB> no pierdo la encriptacion?!?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> truecrypt sólo es un contenedor que ocupa el espacio
<AlbertJB> hmmm
<AlbertJB> bueno voy a volver a intentarlo pues
<AlbertJB> a volver a añadir el ppa.. etc..
<AlbertJB> jej
<AlbertJB> ya te contaré
<mimecar> aunque cifrar un disco de 4 TB no tiene sentido
<mimecar> como tengas algún problema en montar el archivo cifrado despidete de todo
<AlbertJB> pues...
<AlbertJB> casi que paso mimecar
<AlbertJB> tienes razón
<mimecar> ya te lo has cargado :P?
<AlbertJB> mejor poner una contraseña con el disk utility de ubuntu
<AlbertJB> no jajaja estaba comiendo
<AlbertJB> son las 14:21 aqui
<AlbertJB> perdona
<mimecar> y aquí también :P
<AlbertJB> ah no sabía si eras de américa
<mimecar> cifra sólo lo que te haga falt
<mimecar> a
<AlbertJB> bueno, mis datos
<AlbertJB> si un ladron se lleva mi disco duro externo no me da la gana de que lea mis datos
<AlbertJB> y la utilidad de discos de ubuntu me permite encriptar la particion ext4
<mimecar> el ladrón pordrá leer perfectamente los datos de la partición ntfs
<AlbertJB> el sistema de ficheros resultante, pero, es crypt-luk
<AlbertJB> o algo así
<AlbertJB> la partición ntfs es sólo para chupar info del PC de mi padre a la particion ext4
<AlbertJB> tiene que estar vacia
<AlbertJB> solo es para hacer el backup y pasarlo al ext4
<AlbertJB> para ser reconocible en windows vaya
<AlbertJB> pq Windows no me reconocía el sistema ficheros crypt-luk
<AlbertJB> obviamente
<mimecar> para algo tienes truecrypt
<AlbertJB> dm-cryp-luks sorry
<AlbertJB> perdona igual no estoy muy lúcido hoy
<AlbertJB> me dices de encriptar la particion ntfs con truecrypt?
<mimecar> sí
<AlbertJB> pero qué más da, si dicha partición es sólo para hacer un backup provisional que luego pasaré a la otra partición linux
<mimecar> como quieras
<AlbertJB> es solo pq mi padre tiene windows
<AlbertJB> para que me reconozco el disco duro hay que haber una particion ntfs
<AlbertJB> xD
<AlbertJB> en cualquier caso gracias mimecar
<AlbertJB> :)
<mimecar> recuerda que los datos no se borran del disco aunque los borres
<mimecar> cualquiera podrá recuperarlos sin problemas
<AlbertJB> bufff
<AlbertJB> tampoco somos tan importantes .. y cuanta gente hay metida en estos temas
<mimecar> descargar programa, siguiente, siguiente, recuperar información
<AlbertJB> jeje eso me suena a delirio
<AlbertJB> no soy una empresa
<AlbertJB> no sé
<mimecar> lo que borras en un disco no se borra físicamente
<AlbertJB> si eso lo se
<AlbertJB> pero el 99% de la gente no sabe eso
<AlbertJB> si tengo que formatear a bajo nivel cada vez..
<AlbertJB> delirante jeje
<AlbertJB> eso sólo lo hago con los discos duros de ordenadores antiguos
<AlbertJB> que voy a tirar
<AlbertJB> un dd a todo ceros
<AlbertJB> o random
<mimecar> no hay que formatear a bajo nivel
<mimecar> y un "todo a cero" es """seguro""""
<AlbertJB> no sé mimecar , dudo de que haya demasiada gente con tiempo que perder en ir a buscar discos duros y recuperar datos , se tiene que ser un poco especialista en el tema,
<AlbertJB> sólo hay que ver el % de gente que utiliza linux
<AlbertJB> y el % windows
<AlbertJB> teóricamente hablando te entiendo pero a la práctica...
<mimecar> es descargar un programa y ejecutarlo
<mimecar> por eso si tienes información crítica pasala cifrada
<AlbertJB> hmmmm
<AlbertJB> cifrado = encriptado ?
<mimecar> sí
<AlbertJB> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-crypt
<AlbertJB> este es el formato con el que encripta Ubuntu las particiones
<AlbertJB> con la utilidad de discos
<mimecar> mientras lo puedan usar otras distribuciones no hay problemas
<AlbertJB> ya
<AlbertJB> otra pregunta: en mi disco duro interno tengo una partición /MEDIA/DATOS de 1,78 GiB (la más grande) en formato NTFS, es ahí donde guardo los datos, las otras particiones como / o /home son ext4.
<AlbertJB> teniendo un disco duro externo de 4TB, para guardar sólo los datos de /media/DATOS es mejor que sea el mismo sistema de ficheros, NTFS, o ext4
<AlbertJB> en su día pensé en tener esa partición de /media/datos en NTFS para poder acceder a ella desde la partición virtual de Windows con ntfs-3g
<AlbertJB> sé que suena algo recambolesco
<mimecar> da lo mismo el sistema de archivos que uses
<mimecar> mientras sean datos
<noseasasi> holas
<AlbertJB> ok gracias
<AlbertJB> reinicio otra vez xD
<ese> desde que mimecar me tiene silenciado en -es-cafe, el topic dice caninical se ha vuelto loco <-- m4v ?
<m4v> ese: que no puedas hablar en -cafe no significa que tengas que venir a hacer offtopic aquí.
<ese> solo pregunte, i mean no harm
<m4v> ese: y no veo ningún silencio tuyo en -es-cafe.
<ese> oh, entonces ya lo quito :(
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-26
<SonikkuAmerica> Buenas de los EE.UU.
<zanguetsu> hola a todos buenas noches
<zanguetsu> una consulta desinstale unity en mi ubuntu12.04 ahora lo quiero instalara pero no se como hacer que inicie por defecto con el sistema
<GridCube> zanguetsu, podes abrir una terminal?
<zanguetsu> si no he desinstalado el avant window
<GridCube> bien abri una terminal y ejecuta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zanguetsu> ok deja lo ejecuto te agradezco un minuto
<zanguetsu> GridCube, ya se instalo tengo que hacer otro proceso mas?
<GridCube> ahora cerra la sesion, cuando te pida la clave, fijate que hay una ruedita de un engranaje, ahi elegi cambiar la sesion y pone que queres iniciar una sesion de ubuntu, asi vas a iniciar en ubuntu unity
<zanguetsu> ok deja reinicio y regreso va te agradezco
<zanguetsu> dame unos minutos
<zanguetsu> GridCube, hola de nuevo no me arranca el unity por default con el escritorio normal de ubuntu solo el 2d
<zanguetsu> alguien sabe de algún comando para que unity se inicie por default con ubuntu 12.04?
<GridCube> zanguetsu, que opciones tenes al inicio para la sesion?
<alvarus> hola
<zanguetsu> alvarus, hola
<zanguetsu> cual es la ultima version estable del kernel para ubuntu 12.04
<alvarus> alguien con skype , necesito probar config de video
<SonikkuAmerica> !info linux-generic precise
<kubot> No hay información de paquetes por el momento
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<harlo> donde encuentro ubuntu ayuda en español
<mimecar> en este canal por ejemplo
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-27
<LeeRoy> Exio4:
<Hagbard__> Hola
<LeeRoy> arescorpio: :D
<cachencho> hola
<cachencho> tengo un problema con cups
<cachencho> he buscado en google pero es dificil
<cachencho> encontrar algo en español
<LeeRoy> ._.
<cachencho> tengo una impresora canon ip2700
<cachencho> y me imprimía, pero ya no lo hace
<cachencho> en la cola tiene un documento viejo que no he podido borrar
<cachencho> en el estado dice "printing 1 7%" pero no avanza
<cachencho> ¿debo desinstalar cups y volver a 0?
<cachencho> o hay alguna manera de "resetearlo"
<cachencho> he probado algunos comandos de consola (que no recuerdo) y no me ha funcionado
<cachencho> probé tambien a desinstalar la impresora y volverla a instalar, pero la cola permaneces
<zanguetsu> cachencho, ya intentaste desinstalar la impresora e instalarla de nuevo?
<cachencho> hola
<cachencho> si
<cachencho> pero la cola permanece
<cachencho> es decir, si tengo trabajos pendientes continuan allí
<zanguetsu> ha ok sabes como desinstalar el cups
<cachencho> al principio imprimia, pero mande a imprimr algo desde mypaint (que no lo imprimió) y luego ya nada.
<cachencho> en windows anda bien
<cachencho> ni idea
<cachencho> supongo que desde el centro de soft
<zanguetsu> ok que version de ubuntu tienes
<cachencho> 13.04
<zanguetsu> si puedes desinstalarlo desde ahi y volver a instalarlo
<cachencho> yo supongo que debe haber una forma de borrar todos los trabajos de la cola
<zanguetsu> deja checar
<zanguetsu> espera
<cachencho> otra cosa
<cachencho> con otros usuarios me imprimió
<cachencho> en la misma maquina
<cachencho> pero como super no. y al primer error, nada
<cachencho> ya tenia que inventarme otro usuario
<cachencho> jajaja
<zanguetsu> ya probaste esto http://phyx.wordpress.com/2010/02/03/como-eliminar-una-cola-de-impresion-spooler-linux/
<cachencho> si
<cachencho> no me funcionó
<zanguetsu> ok espera que no tardo en dar con la solucion
<zanguetsu> ejecutaste los comandos como root
<cachencho> busca en ingles, que en español me he buscado todo.
<cachencho> si
<zanguetsu> ok no te preocupes que no debe de ser muy dificil
<zanguetsu> deja indago un poco
<cachencho> me imagino que no. además el cups tiene una linda interface pero no he encontrado eso.
<cachencho> wola
<cachencho> ya está
<zanguetsu> espera aca sigo
<zanguetsu> como?
<cachencho> si encontré la opción en el cups
<cachencho> y ya.
<cachencho> igual gracias
<zanguetsu> ha ok de hecho si no se puede recuperar puedes hacer un reinicio de la cups
<zanguetsu> te paso el link
<zanguetsu> espera
<zanguetsu> http://www.crice.org/?q=node/244
<cachencho> me lo guardo por las dudas
<cachencho> mil gracias por tu tiempo
<zanguetsu> por nada y ya sabes por acá seguimos para ayudarnos
<cachencho> espero ayudar yo tambien.
<zanguetsu> veras que si
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<ubersaw> Solo veo a Deh y a cossier
<Deh> Yo no entiendo de esto
<cossier> hola
<ubersaw> Porque es tu primera vez
<ubersaw> Ya entenderas
<Deh> Es raro
<mimecar> hay 44 usuarios conectados
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas a todos los presentes en el canal, tengo un problema en mi Notebook, luego de eliminar archivos temporales, nucleos viejos etc...no me inicia el equipo, me carga los procesos hasta "stopping system v runlevel compatibility" que ahi queda, alguien sabe como puedo hacer para recuperar el sistema sin instalar nuevamente todo...?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Desde ya muchas gracias
<mimecar> CarlosNeyPastor, inicia en el modo rescate y reinstala ubuntu-desktop
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok, pruebo eso...
<CarlosNeyPastor> inicio como root para ello no?
<mimecar> consigue primero un sistema que arranque
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo el notebook, el instalador de 12.04 64 Bits que es el que tiene instalado el notebook
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo tengo a mi lado
<CarlosNeyPastor> inicio live el disco?
<Zanguetsu> mimecar, una consulta como puedo instalar los drivers de una multifuncional xerox en ubuntu13.10
<Zanguetsu> ya descargue los drivers
<mimecar> CarlosNeyPastor, no puedes usar el live
<mimecar> Zanguetsu, tendrás que buscar alguna guía que te de los pasos
<mimecar> no he trabajado con esa impresora
<Zanguetsu> ok pero en general como se instala un driver que se descarga
<mimecar> no se instala
<mimecar> conectas la impresora y ubuntu ya se encarga si la tiene en la base de datos
<Zanguetsu> ok lo que pasa que no esta en la base y encontré los driver en la pagina de xerox
<Zanguetsu> deja busco un poco mas haber si le atino si encuentro la solución les aviso
<CarlosNeyPastor> mimecar: diculpa que te moleste
<CarlosNeyPastor> no entiendo lo que tengo que hacer
<mimecar> grub2 tiene una opción para iniciar un modo de rescate
<mimecar> usalo, si te falla, has quitado lo que no debías
<Zanguetsu> sudo nautilus
<Zanguetsu> sorry error de app
<CarlosNeyPastor> okas, gracias
<mimecar> Zanguetsu, sudo nautilus es lo mejor que puedes hacer si no quieres que te arranque tu usuario
<Zanguetsu> mimecar, si de hecho me andaré con cuidado
<mimecar> usa gksudo o no podrás iniciar sesión
<Zanguetsu> ok lo are de ese modo
<Zanguetsu> te agradezco mimecar
<cachencho> hola
<cachencho> alguien juega age bajo wine?
<cachencho> age of empires
<mimecar> nop
<cachencho> no he podido instalarlo
<cachencho> es una descarga no un cd
<cachencho> no sé si será "honesta" no lo creo
<cachencho> alguien usa wine u otro similar?
<mimecar> si no la has descargado de steam, no creo que sea "honesta"
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<cousteau> busca el juego ahí
<cachencho> ok
<cachencho> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-28
<Neizan90> hola
<Neizan90> creo que hay un bug en el programa de ajedrez de gnome
<Neizan90> le doy a nivel fácil y no hay manera de ganarlo
<Neizan90> alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<Neizan90> yo creo que es casi imposible ganar a no ser que seas un buen aficionado
<Neizan90> es que no hay manera
<Neizan90> yo creo que el 90% de la gente no tiene posibilidades de ganar ni a la de 10 en el nivel fácil
<Neizan90> eso es un despropósito
<harder> hola
<harder> Alguien puede echarme una mano con los redireccionamientos'
<harder> ?
<seba__> Alguien me podría ayudar con un modulo "netchip"
<mimecar> ¿tiene relación con ubuntu?
<seba__> lo quiero instalar en ubuntu xd
<mimecar> entonces pregunta
<seba__>  0525:a4a5 Netchip Technology, Inc. Linux-USB File Storage Gadget
<seba__> tengo esa cosa
<seba__> y necesito instalar el modulo.
<seba__> que es un netxxxx
<seba__> pero de donde saco sólo el pedazo de kernel para compilar solo ese módulo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<seba__> o sea el "/usb/gadget"
<mimecar> lo único que puedes hacer es a partir del código fuente del módulo compilar
<seba__> 13.04 64b  3.8.0-19-generic
<seba__> pero quiero saber de donde puedo sacar el codigo de fuente de este kernel xd
<mimecar> el código fuente del kernel lo tienes en los repositorios
<seba__> pero vía apt como lo instalo
<mimecar> el paquete debería llamarse linux-source
<seba__> era algo con "uname -r"
<seba__> creo xd
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y buscalo
<seba__> si, y donde queda despupes?
<mimecar> lo buscas, instalas el código y las herramientas del paquete build-essentials
<mimecar> deberías seguir alguna guía porque no es algo directo
<seba__> no si se lo otro, lo que no sé es donde queda la carpeta
<seba__> con todos los archivos
<seba__> que me instala el SO
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> instala primero el código fuente del kernel y el paquete build-essential
<seba__> listo
<mimecar> cuando tengas el kernel y las herramientas continúa con tu guía
<seba__> es que la """"guía""" es súper esquizofrénica,  y el 99,99 % de los sitios me redirigen ahí xd
<mimecar> usa una guía que esté hecha para ubuntu
<seba__> es que no hay nada, es como un mito, y la otra documentación está en chino mandarin
<mimecar> si estas usando la guía de otra distribución lo tienes complicado
<mimecar> me cuesta creer que nadie tenga tu tarjeta de red
<seba__> es que es un chip
<seba__> de una tablet
<mimecar> el chip irá montado en un dispositivo
<mimecar> no estas trabajando con un PC?
<seba__> si con un pc.
<seba__> pero es un sistema embebido
<seba__> necesito entrar al chip
<mimecar> si está en una tableta no estas en un pc
<seba__> el chip funciona como interface entre el jtag y el usb
<mimecar> en ese caso lo tienes bastante complicado para que te funcione
<seba__> el chip está soportado. Nada es imposible, la vida es un desafío.
<mimecar> nada es imposible, pero lo que estas intentando usar no es un dispositivo de pc
<mimecar> y tendrás poca documentación
<seba__> a eso si. Si es de pc, es un chip que se usaba como ethernet
<seba__> pero no incluyen desde la versión
<seba__> 2.6 del kernel
<seba__> una taarjeta pci.
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que te dice la guía que hagas para que funcione?
<seba__> si  y alguna info que he encontrado.
<Xago> hola muchachos, buen domingo
<Xago> tengo una situación inusual. A quienes tengan dropbox, saben cómo se elimina la subida automática de fotos desde el celular?
<mimecar> pasa a cafe, aunque para hacer lo que quieres sólo necesitas entrar en los ajustes del programa
<Xago> cafe?
<mimecar> !ot Xago
<kubot> Xago: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ncw2233> hola
<ncw2233>  
<ncw2233> alguien sabe si twitter tiene problemas  ?
<ncw2233> :D
<mimecar> twitter tiene una página para mostrar el estado de sus servidores
<mimecar> buscala
<ncw2233> mimecar:  si pero no ha dicho nada
<mimecar> entonces todo funciona
<ncw2233> em
<ncw2233> sabes  la mayoría de la gente anda preguntando porque les descontaron followers
<ncw2233> y me refiero a cuentas con mas de 60 mil seguidores.
<ncw2233> por eso pregunto si alguien sabe algo , alguna noticia ...
<GridCube> nop
<ncw2233> GridCube: ok gracias :)
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> HEY
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> MEN
<ivedci89> wt?
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> QUE IDIOMAS HABLAS
<mimecar> silencio de un par de minutos por usar las mayúsculas
<mimecar> quita las mayúsculas y podrás hablar cuando el bot te quite el silencio
<ivedci89> jojo
<ivedci89> meme
<ivedci89> me parece que MrJACKUNDERWOOD ya entendio la leccion
<mimecar> MrJACKUNDERWOOD, si quieres participar en el canal escribe sin mayúsculas
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> son programadores?
<ivedci89> algunos de ellos lo son
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> genial ya que busco amigos
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> para hacer un par de bromas
<Exio4> !ot MrJACKUNDERWOOD
<kubot> MrJACKUNDERWOOD: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ivedci89> te explicare MrJACKUNDERWOOD que las mayusculas en los chats es como gritar, entonces es preferible usar minusculas... aqui en general son fanaticos de las normas y no tan humanos asi que es mejor que te acondiciones si quieres permanecer sin problemas de convivencias...
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> Hay unos 100 Dolares por Turorial hasi aprendemos en Hispa Hack
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> estoy reclutando programadores en sistemas de centros comerciales si os interesa mandadme un mensaje a la facebook de marck
<mimecar> MrJACKUNDERWOOD, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> si no tiene relación con ubuntu, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> https://www.facebook.com/marcoantonio.moralesgarcia
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> podeis rastrear celulares
<mimecar> MrJACKUNDERWOOD, dejalo ya
<MrJACKUNDERWOOD> tener la Play Station 3 HACKEADA
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-21
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<TrueNhero> como arreglo los permisos de un ext4
<TrueNhero> lo tengo automontando
 * x-mint  B.días !?
<successus> salud
<roto3> buenas noches caballeros
<roto3> acabo de instalar ubuntu server, parece funcionar correctamente pero no me muestra el prompt
<roto3> puedo entrar por ssh, pero en la consola del pc no me muestra el prompt
<roto3> alguna idea?
<roto3> buenas noches, alguien por ahi?
<msx> nigrobyte: otro ubuntero!
<nigrobyte> msx: no uso ubuntu pero gusta leer y tratar de ayudar sobre algun q otro problema aqui
<nigrobyte> crunchbang++ :D
<nigrobyte> msx: usa ubuntu?
<msx> ahh muy bien muy bien
<msx> ubuntu++
<msx> seeh!
<msx> nigrobyte: no leés las peleas épicas con E1NS en #pwnconf!?
<nigrobyte> mi novia si tiene ubuntu
<nigrobyte> jejejej
<nigrobyte> si tambien estoy por esos lares
<nigrobyte> grandes batallas ..
<nigrobyte> en mi inicio empece con xubuntu
<nigrobyte> lo aprecio mucho
<msx> xubuntu 14.04 anda impecable
<msx> lo usé un tiempo pero no me acostumbro a sus apps
<msx> nigrobyte: si las apps de gnome ya son un poco peladas respecto a las de kde, las de xfce... O_O
<msx> xD
<nigrobyte> jejejeje
<nigrobyte> si pero ultimamente no me fijo en ello
<nigrobyte> ando muy CLI
<msx> nigrobyte: me voy a casa, hasta dentro de un rato!
<nigrobyte> auqn siempre me tiento a volver a mi amor KDE
<nigrobyte> msx: saludos
<msx> gb no so, here a the store I use an old 17" LG crt, 1280x1024, on my laptop i have 1600x900
<lucasarti> buenas noches
<lucasarti> alguien sabe por favor como habilitar en ubuntu
<lucasarti> que el ssh me permita usar X
<lucasarti> porque me dice no permitido por el usuario en la maquina cliente
<roger_35> disculpen como es q era para desinstalar un programa? por medio de la consola q comandos se usan?
<roger_35> holaªç
<lucasarti> sudo apt-get remove NOMBREDELPROGRAMA
<roger_35> gracias lucasarti
<roger_35> por hacerme acordar
<lucasarti> no problem
<lucasarti> alguien puede ayudarme?
<lucasarti> :-S
<roger_35> sobre q? yo vengo recordando viejos saberes ja
<rbndj8> hola, tengo un problema aveces viendo videos de youtube se me friza y si le doy a pausar la imagen se para pero el audio se sigue escuchando
<debsan> lucasarti, http://xmodulo.com/2012/11/how-to-enable-x11-forwarding-using-ssh.html
<lucasarti> muchas gracias debsan
<rbndj8> aguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-22
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<kurama10> rbndj8: que  pasa
<kurama10>   
<rbndj8> tengo un problema aveces viendo videos de youtube se me friza y si le doy a pausar la imagen se para pero el audio se sigue escuchando
<kurama10> que distro usas
<rbndj8> linux mint 17
<kurama10> mm a mi me va bien
<kurama10> que placa de video usas
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7833151/
<kurama10> mmm
<kurama10> tu placa de video es una ati no ?
<rbndj8> en verdad no sabria decirte
<kurama10> ok en consola haz un lspci
<kurama10> y busca la parte de donde dice VGA
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7833247/
<rbndj8> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8330]
<kurama10> mmm puede que sea que no tienes el driver correcto
<kurama10> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkKkuzWlaGo
<kurama10> checa eso o busca en google
<rbndj8> en el administrador de controladores me dice que es el recomendado
<kurama10> checalo
<kurama10> puede que sea eso
<kurama10> es mejor
<rbndj8> kurama10 esta es la placa AMD Radeon HD 8330
<rbndj8> es ATI
<kurama10> sip
<rbndj8> es video que me diste es para una nvidia
<ManuelCavallo> Hola. Tengo problema con un Ubuntu. Recientemente me agarró un virus en mi móvil (android) que me bloqueaba el acceso a páginas como facebook y me pedía un rescate por mi teléfono (ojo, además hacía un ruido cada vez que enviaba este mensaje). Lo primero que se me ocurrió fue sacar la micro SD y conectarla a una notebook con ubuntu para limpiarlo. Cuando hago esto, el sistema comienza a...
<ManuelCavallo> ...andar muy lento y hace EL MISMO SONIDO que hacía en el teléfono cuando abría una página, y al hacer Ctrl+Alt+F1 no paraban de aparecer lineas de código que no entendí, aunque cada tanto se distinguía un "(possible malware)" y algo relacionado a las cuentas de usuario. Ahí nomás apague todo, pero no se si volver a prenderla. Ya pude sacar el virus del celular, era un Ransomware....
<ManuelCavallo> ...¿Qué me...
<ManuelCavallo> ...recomiendan hacer?
 * x-mint  bueos días !?
<successus> salud
<alcatraz> hola tengo un problema al instalar lubuntu
<alcatraz> esta cargando y de repente deja de funcionar la lectora de cd lubuntu 14.04 y lo mismo me oasa con otros sabores de ubuntu
<layan911> alguno sabe como instalar GALA de ElementaryOS en Ubuntu 14.04?
<alcatraz> buenas taredes
<alcatraz> laguien me puede ayudar con lubuntu...
<alcatraz> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de lubuntu....
<ceibal> como puedo descargar juegos
<alcatraz>  ceibal:que tipos de juegos por centro de software ubuntu mira en la seccion juegos hay hay varios de diferentes clases...
<roger_35> nas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<roger_35> k
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-23
<Takkote> buenas
<Takkote> alguien por aqui?
<roger_35> hola
<Takkote> hola
<Takkote> tengo un problema que no consigo solucionar
<roger_35> dispara, quizas alguien sepa
<Takkote> el problema lo tengo al intentar montar una particion ntfs
<Takkote> me da un segmentation fault
<Takkote> tengo otras 2 particiones ntfs montadas y ningun problema
<Takkote> le he pasado el chkdsk a la particion en cuestion y 0 errores
<Takkote> y desde windows funciona perfectamente
<Takkote> buscando por google veo que es unproblema comun
<Takkote> pero no doy con la tecla
<roger_35> yo ni idea
<roger_35> soy un user q hace no toca un pc bajo linux
<roger_35> gparted no servia en esos casos?
<Takkote> como un gparted?
<debsan_> Takkote, gparted es un programa para crear, borrar, particiones
<Takkote> ya, lo uso, pero no se como puedo arreglar mi problema con el gparted
<Takkote> la particion en windows funciona ok
<DELLtra> Takkote,    lo has montado desde terminal ? la particion ?
<debsan_> por eso
<Takkote> a ver
<Takkote> una cosa rara
<DELLtra> si
<DELLtra> uhm
<Takkote> si lo intento montar con mount /dev/sdc1 /carpetademontaje
<Takkote> me da segmenttation fault
<DELLtra> tambien ?
<Takkote> si lo monto con mount /carpetademontaje
<Takkote> se monta correctamente
<Takkote> ademas
<Takkote> el blkid me da segmentation fault tambien al intentar obtener su uuid
<Takkote> solo esa particion
<Takkote> creo que tiene algo que ver con el tamaño
<Takkote> es una particion grande
<Takkote> de un disco de 1tb
<Takkote> porque tengo otras 2 particiones ntfs mas pequeñas y ssin problema
<successus> salud
 * x-mint  B.días !?
<everbill> saludos
<everbill> tengo un problemita con rdesktop a ver si alguno le sabe el truco
<everbill> cuando me conecto a una maquina con windows todo nitido
<everbill> pero cuando hago una conexion desde windows a otro windows
<everbill> me deja de funcionar el teclado numerico de la derecha
<everbill> me parece que puede ser un bug de rdesktop
<Resiliente> hola a todos
<Resiliente> tengo un problema con parted y gparted, he intentado mover ua nparticion con parted (linea de comandos, cli) y no ha funcionado, pero con gparted (shell grafico de parted) si lo ha hecho, alguien sabe pro eu ocurre esto y com se hace con aprted? se supone que gparted solo ahce llamadas a parted...
<wicope> Resiliente: muchas veces puedes ver el comando y la explicación de lo que hace Gparted al utilizarlo, ... esos mismo comandos te deberían de funcionar en consola. Si no te funcionan pues no se ...
<Resiliente> wicope, como? la verdad es qeu intente ver lso comandos que da gparted y no avrigue como...
<Kai120> Holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Kai120> :D
<Kai120> Que onda wes
<Kai120> Chau
 * x-mint  b.noches!?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-24
<brallan> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un diccionario alemán-español para goldendict?
<lix-64> alguien que hable español
 * x-mint  B.días!
<successus> salud
<PakoTM> y forza al canut..
<PakoTM> xD
<PakoTM> salu2
<successus> o/
 * x-mint  buenas tardes
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
 * x-mint  B.noches !?
<Gus81_Arch> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-25
<Gus81_Arch> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Gus81_Arch> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Gus81_Arch> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<Faryshta> hola alguien de aquí me puede guiar en la instalación de ubuntu en una tablet acer?
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-26
<abuelosamor> hola acabo de instalar lubuntu 14.04... y durante la instalaciń todo funcionaba muy bien desde el liveusb... pero ahora que ya inicie sesion desde el sistema instalado en el disco duro, la sesolucion de pantalla es de SOLO 640x480. El comando lspci | grep VGA   indica: [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA
<abuelosamor> el tuto http://www.antrax-labs.org/2012/07/resolucion-de-pantalla-en-linux-sis.html   no me ha funcionado....
<abailarri> Saludos. Después de ralizar una actualización en mi ubuntu 14, el icono de conexiones de la barra superior me ha desaparecido. Alguien sabe como se puede volver a poner?
<InjectioN_01> hola, buenas
<InjectioN_01> para convertirt un archivo flv en avi , "alguien sabe algun programa"
<InjectioN_01> eiii
<InjectioN_01> baneo baneo y baneo
<InjectioN_01> necesito un programa que funcione bien para conevertir archivos flf
<InjectioN_01> flv ---> avi
<InjectioN_01> vale gente ya esta no necesito nada
<InjectioN_01> gracias
<InjectioN_01> por vuestra ayuda
<InjectioN_01> ffmpeg
<InjectioN_01> aw
<InjectioN_01> hacekrs
<xubuntu206> Hola
<xubuntu206> Soy de Colombia
<SonikkuAmerica> Hola, soy de EEUU. ¿Tiene Ud. pregunta de soporte?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, te veo en el canal #xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu206: ^
<Souchiro> yo soy de Mexico y odio EEUU :D
<Souchiro> lol
<Souchiro> weno, mas bien aborrezco...
<abailarri> Saludos. Después de ralizar una actualización en mi ubuntu 14, el icono de conexiones de la barra superior me ha desaparecido. Alguien sabe como se puede volver a poner?
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes instalado ubuntu-desktop
<abailarri> mimecar, como lo comprueblo?
<mimecar> instala el paquete desde la consola
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-27
<OERIAS> Me pueden ayudar?
<OERIAS> Tengo Ubuntu 6.06 y quiero actualizar mi sistema a Ubuntu 7
<OERIAS> *7.10
<OERIAS> Hola?
<androvoy> Holhttp://androidpc.es/blog/2014/07/08/analisis-gotv-recording-un-tv-box-con-tdt-hd/      Hola, ¿hay un ubuntu para este cacharro que venden en las tiendas fisicas españolas ?
<androvoy> http://androidpc.es/blog/2014/07/08/analisis-gotv-recording-un-tv-box-con-tdt-hd/    
<androvoy> http://androidpc.es/blog/2014/07/08/analisis-gotv-recording-un-tv-box-con-tdt-hd/
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<midebian> hola
<juan22arg> Hola buenas a todos!!, configure un servidor smtp con posfix y dovecot y squierrelmail, pero cuando envio un mail me lo toma como spam!! alguno sabe la solucion?
<juan22arg> y me lo devuelve
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-20
<roger_35> :)
<azamrod> necesito a una persona con experiencia en los comandos chanserv para administrar dos canales
<azamrod> alguien que sepa??
<azamrod> urge un poco
<azamrod> patero jajaja
 * azamrod is away: Estoy ocupado
 * azamrod is back (gone 00:09:12)
<successus> chan deop #motos GarbageCollector
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ivedci89> hola, hay algun modo de hacer clic a un boton de una ventana en pantalla, desde la terminal??? algo similar a lo que que hace wmctrl -c ventana, pero aplicado a un boton???
<franky92> hola a todos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/*
<kal_cividFajdida> hola, alguien sabe cual es el formato para una sd en ubuntu telefono ?
<kal_cividFajdida> Alquien tiene un telefono aquaris-e5-ubuntu-edition
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien x aki ?
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> que ocurre, amiga Pacheco?
<kal_cividFajdida> hi
<azamrod> dime
<kal_cividFajdida> alguna idea ?
<azamrod> que le ocurria, compañera Pacheco?
<kal_cividFajdida> sd que formato soporta en aquaris-e5-ubuntu-edition ?
<azamrod> a que se refiere con formato? (particion, ?
<kal_cividFajdida> claro
<azamrod> creo que el formato deberia ser ext4
<azamrod> o nose
<spectrum> fat
<azamrod> fat creo que no
<azamrod> ubuntu suele usar el ext4
<ZombieAlive> Saludos amigos hablenme de Ubuntu MATE la recomiendan
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> y mucho
<azamrod> abuelosamor
<ultragamecard> hola
<Slender03> Hola
<Slender03> hay alguien
<Slender03> NOOOOO no te marshesssss
<ZombieAlive> Slender03:  Que hay vos lo conozco de otro lado amigo.
<ZombieAlive> azamrod:  Ahh gracias yo uso Debian en mis equipos pero busco algo OutTheBOX
<Slender03> aaaa hola
<azamrod> ubuntu mate esta de 10
<Slender03> Perdon por no contestar
<Slender03> usa me jor Archlinux
<Slender03> ups es mejor
<ZombieAlive> Slender03:  No que va viejo ando en Debian SID y prefiero a Arch. Para soporte y amigos Ubuntu o LMDE pero bueno.,
<ZombieAlive> azamrod:  Las has probado amigo.
<azamrod> sii
<ZombieAlive> azamrod:  Del día a día.
<Slender03> ummm ya veo
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-21
<Slender03> Y an probado gentoo
<Slender03> ?
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> es mu buena la mate
<Slender03> Alguien por aki me puede proporsionar una buena guia para instalar gentoo
<Slender03> alguien
<Slender03> jlouuuuu
<Slender03> alguiennnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Slender03> hoooooooooolllllllllllllla
<Slender03> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Slender03> mE JOR APRENDO INGLES :,(
<ivedci891> hola a veces en ubuntu con unity 64 bit version 14.04.x  al trabajar en firefox o geany se desplaza el punto de accion de los clics como unos 20 pixeles hacia abajo... alguien sabe algo de esto? si tiene arreglo? por el momento lo unico que lo resuelve es redimensionar la ventana
<ZombieAlive> azamrod:  Si esta bien buena de verdad genial tiene cosas como el mate tweak muy cheveres
<azamrod> si
<ZombieAlive> azamrod:  Aunque lo noto muy pesado lo estoy corriendo en una Maquina virtual con 512 de ram; cpu de 1.5ghz ; 64mb de video.
<ZombieAlive> Yukiteru:  Chamo que hace por estos lados lol.
<azamrod> pero el ubuntu mate es muy bueno y rapido
<azamrod> es como ubuntu 10.04
<azamrod> cuando traia gnome
<Yukiteru> ZombieAlive: siempre estoy por aca
<ZombieAlive> Yukiteru:  No lo habia visto
<Yukiteru> ZombieAlive: escriba yes en una consola :D
<ZombieAlive> azamrod:  No para las maquinas que quiero dar soporte.
<Yukiteru> yes + enter
<ZombieAlive> azamrod:  De hecho es mejor que lo habia visto
<ZombieAlive> Yukiteru:  Pa que carrizo compa.
<Yukiteru> haga la prueba :D
<azamrod> me voy
<Yukiteru> azamrod: o/
<azamrod> quieres que me quede?
<Yukiteru> azamrod: nop largate si te quieres largar :D
<Yukiteru> ZombieAlive: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes_%28Unix%29
<ZombieAlive> azamrod:  LMDE tiene cosas demás como que usan gnome system monitor y otro como el videos pesimo pesimo.
<ZombieAlive> Yukiteru:  E eso yo se que es compa.
<Yukiteru> ZombieAlive: lo acabo de descubrir por puro accidente :D
<ZombieAlive> Yukiteru:  Eso es viejisimo compa yo lo he usado con varios scripts pero es un posible xploit pana.
<Yukiteru> seehh lei la nota
<ZombieAlive> http://blog.desdelinux.net/muere-monstruo-muere/
<Yukiteru> ya lo lei :D
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien tiene Alquien tiene un telefono aquaris-e5-ubuntu-edition y le gustaria compartir su experiencia de uso, luego hare un bloooock
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu .... tengo problemas para instalar controlador de una GeForce GTX 850M ... en 14.04.2 he probado muuuchos tutoriales pero nada ... lo que pasa es que selecciono un controlador reinicio pero no me arranca el entorno grafico ... entones me toca desinstalar todo lo que tenga que ver con nvidia reinicio y ahí si aparece el entorno grafic
<sadalsuud> :(
<sadalsuud> alguien me podría colaborar?
<seismundos> Hola amigos tengo un pequeño inconveniente con compiz fucion
<sadalsuud> ?
<sadalsuud> y qué pasa?
<seismundos> lo que pasa es de que al momento de instalar el compiz y sus extras no me sale el famoso plug Animation add-on
<danniel> hi
<danniel> hola
<danniel> is there someone
<seismundos> daniel spanish please
<danniel> oh perdon
<danniel> hay alguien
<seismundos> claro pero muchos casi no contestan
<danniel> oh ya mmm pero hay muchos conectados no ?
<seismundos> asi es, o muchos te contestan de mala forma o tienen flojera de contestar
<danniel> oh ya mmm sabes de algun canal donde hablen
<danniel> porfa
<seismundos> solo en ingles de este mismo canal solo quitale el es
<sadalsuud> seismundos, y qué versión de ubuntu tiene?
<seismundos> sadalsuud tengo la vercion mas reciente la 15.04
<danniel> gracias :)
<sadalsuud> y cómo está instalando compiz
<sadalsuud> ?
<seismundos> desde terminal
<seismundos> esta bien pero lo que no me sale es el de animations add-on algunas cosas me las saca de la barra de tareas unity
<sadalsuud> yo uso kubuntu
<sadalsuud> :|
<seismundos> yo uso la vercion mas reciente ya que mis verciones anteriores ya no ahi actualizaciones y las dejaron de sacar
<sadalsuud> claro ... tienen actualizaciones por 9 meses
<sadalsuud> yo uso 14.04
<sadalsuud> y esa dura hasta el 2019
<seismundos> yo instale ubuntu la vercion 14.04 pero ya no me quiso dar actualizaciones asta vercion que si las saco
<sadalsuud> si las saca.... algo raro le pasó en su caso
<seismundos> pues quien sabe pero con esa vercion anterior no me quiso dar actualizaciones ni nada
<sadalsuud> y hace cuánto está en ubuntu?
<danniel> pero mejor instala la 14.10 de kubuntu funciona excelente
<seismundos> estoy desde la vercion 7.04 ultimate
<seismundos> pero mucho mas antes que trabajara con ubuntu estuve con mandrake linux y redhat
<danniel> oh ya no las conozco bien incluso yo en kubuntu estoy desde la 14.04 pero me quede con la 14.10
<danniel> yo he estado con xubuntu que tambien es excelente asi como elementary os que es muy minimalista
<danniel> y creo que ya
<seismundos> ademas es la primera vez que trabajo con el compiz, lo demas si me lo se de memoria
<sadalsuud> veo voe .... yo ando también desde esa epoca en ubuntu
<sadalsuud> yo casi no uso compiz ....
<sadalsuud> tengo una tarjeta de video intel integrada
<seismundos> estamos igual yo no uso la tarjeta de video que trae la mother board, yo uso la pci express
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien por aki? ayuda para entrar como root bq E5 ubuntu-edition phone
<kal_cividFajdida> hay algun canal con ubuntu phone ?
<seismundos> yo que sepa aun no lo ahi pero puedes preguntar en el otro canal de ubuntu
<kal_> hi, busco ayuda con ubuntu phone hay algun canal ?
<krytarik> kal_: #ubuntu-touch (inglés)
<kal_cividFajdida> thank krytarik
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-22
<successus> salud o/
<MarioMey> Hola, gente.
<MarioMey> Instalé Mate en Ubuntu 14.04.
<successus> salud o/
<MrTulias> Buenas. Se me estropeó thunderbird con la actualización, ¿Se puede deshacer la actualización? Estoy mirando el historial del centro de software, pero son unos cuantos paquetes... ¿Sería reinstalar las versiones anteriores de esos?
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-23
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<Serghio> buenas
<Serghio>  una consulta
<Serghio> como puedo instalar el copilador cc+
<Serghio> y g++
<Serghio> y c++
<Serghio>  en mi vps
<Serghio> pq no me deja instalar una znc
<Serghio> alguien em ayuda?
<kurama10> Serghio: con que vps estas ??
<Serghio> Ubuntu
<Serghio> me dice que no puedo instalar
<Serghio> pq falta copilador g++ y c++
<kurama10> a ver pega el error que te da
<Serghio> voy
<Serghio> kurama10
<Serghio> configure: No compiler with C++11 support was found
<Serghio> configure: error: Either upgrade your compiler, or use ZNC 1.4
<Serghio> le instale el build install
<Serghio> y ahora solo puedo instalar znc antigua?
<kurama10> nop
<kurama10> haz lo siguiente
<kurama10> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JustCurious> saludos, tengo una duda, tengo el Ubuntu 12.04 y curiosamente al actualizar la lista de paquetes me sale que algunas claves no están disponibles porque la URL no existe
<JustCurious> por ejemplo, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/precise-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages NOT FOUND
<JustCurious> pero que yo sepa el soporte es hasta 2017
<JustCurious> alguna idea?
<JustCurious> he buscado y he encontrado que precise-security.obsolete/
<joadr> Hola, tengo un airport de apple (es un router) la cosa es que emite wifi a,b,g,n,ac y mi pc soporta, a,b,g,n .. pero sólo quiere detectar la red 802.11g y no la n. entonces recibo mala señal y baja velocidad de internet. en cambio tengo un macbook pro que se conecta a la red n sin problemas, alguna idea de como obligar a mi ubuntu a conectarse a la red n?
<joadr> por cierto no creo que sea un problema de mi tarjeta de red ya que en la casa de mis suegros configuré el wifi para que solo emita n y mi ubuntu se conecta perfectamente. pero con el airport que emite en varios protocolos no me funciona
<Serghio> buenas
<Serghio> una consulta
<Serghio> me sale este error al instalar mi znc ya en mi shell
<Serghio> ZNC was successfully compiled.
<Serghio>  Use 'make install' to install ZNC to '/usr/local'.
<Serghio> Zurdo@Roach:~/znc-1.4$ make install
<Serghio> test -d /usr/local/bin || /usr/bin/install -c -d /usr/local/bin
<Serghio> test -d /usr/local/include/znc || /usr/bin/install -c -d /usr/local/include/znc
<MrTulias> !paste | Serghio
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'paste'.
<Serghio> MrTulias
<Serghio> me peudes ayudar
<Serghio>  pq me sale eso?
<Serghio> ya terminando casi toda la instalacion
<MrTulias> no controlo del tema, pero si no quieres que te silencien usa pastebin o similares
<Serghio> okz
<spectrum> Serghio, porque no usas apt
<Serghio> ya le instale
<Serghio> el build
<spectrum> no entiendo nada de buncers.
<Serghio> chesss
<kurama10> Serghio: ya googleaste el error
<Serghio> si
<Serghio>  pero me da lo mismo
<Serghio>  no me da resultado
<kurama10> Serghio: si estas compilando
<kurama10> primeor es
<kurama10> dentro del directorio de tu znc ./configure
<kurama10> luego make
<kurama10> y luego make install
<kurama10> el error te lo dice .. use make install
<kurama10> todo ahzlo con root
<Serghio> desde la root?
<Serghio> corro eso?
<kurama10> sip
<Serghio> voy
<kurama10> siempre que instales usa root
<Serghio> a  ok
<kurama10> mejor dicho
<kurama10> si compilas siempre s con root
<Serghio> pero con usuario normal , no puedo instalarlo en ese usuario y correrlo en ese mismo?
<kurama10> nop
<kurama10> si fuese un binario puedes correrlo
<kurama10> pero como estas complando tienes que ser con root, ya que checa muchas cosas del sistemas y se configura a tu sistema
<Serghio> a ver voy
<Serghio> kurama10 y si quiero correr un eggdrop en otro usuario lo instalo en el nvo usurio q saco o tb desde la root?
<kurama10> a ver un programa es instalado con root ya que necesita poner sus bibliotecas en los directorios que solo root puede escribir ok?
<kurama10> despues una vez instalado el usuario mortal ya lo puede ejecutar
<Serghio> ok
<Serghio> esta vps me ta dando problemas , sabes de algun otro proveedor bueno?
<kurama10> es como si instalaras firefox en ubuntu o cualquier programa necesitas ser root o usar sudo
<kurama10> unas vez instalado el usuario mortal puedes usarlo
<Serghio> okz
<Serghio> gracias
<kurama10> yo uso digitalocean.. pero yo presiento que algo estas haciendo mal ... o no etas usando sudo o no root
<Serghio> root si
<Serghio>  pero creo q algo anda mal si tuve q installar librerias
<kurama10> no es que este mal
<kurama10> el vps no viene con todo .. es algo sencillo y tu le vas poniendo lo que necesitas
<kurama10> no es una instalacion normal es una minima para poder empezar
<Serghio> si
<kurama10> asi vienen todos los vps
<Serghio> si
<Serghio> thnx u
<Serghio> gracias
<CYBERH99> Hola
<successus_> salud,hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-24
<AlexLikerock> http://hipertextual.com/2012/08/empleado-google-visito-peor-internet
<AlexLikerock>  google , sigue siendo malvado , por que rason kerria utilizar , decapitaciones, pornografia intantil, y encrofilia ?
<successus> salud o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-25
<chebit> hola
<chebit> la version 15.04 ya tiene solución para la funcionalidad de suspender el equipo?
<chebit> en la 14.04 funciona una vez y luego de eso,  si deseo suspender queda la pantalla en negro y no vuelve, tengo que reiniciar.
<chebit> alguien sabe ?
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, hay algun canal u-phone ?
<chebit> hola
<chebit> algun app que me permita guardar el estado de todas las aplicaciones que tenga abiertas en mi equipo, desde el chat de irc, hasta sublimetext , navegadores y eso?
<chebit> no quiero apagar el equipo, pero el suspender no funciona y no he encontrado una solucion a mi 14.04.01
<ricard> hola tengo una cpu que solo admite 1333mhz de ram pero la placa 1600mhz de ram velocidad ,pero ahora me marca maximo 1400mhz,puede ser debido a que la cpu me capa la placa base al ser solo de 1333mhz
<ivedci89-desktop> ricard... y el sistema enciende o no?
<ricard> si pero en la bios pone maximo dram 1400mhz
<ivedci89-desktop> testea desde el sistema la velocidad de ram... no le hagas caso al bios ya que el software del bios por lo general pone la ram a mas lento que un sistema... el sistema por lo general tiene los controladores necesarios para poner todo al vuelo
<ricard> como testear desde el sistema con sudo --type memory?
<ivedci89-desktop> un ejemplo tipico es que el memtest (soft de bajo nivel) que testea las memorias a muy baja velocidad...
<ivedci89-desktop> desconozco el comando para saber la velocidad de memoria, googlealo
<ivedci89-desktop> pero "lshw" te puede dar una aproximacion...
<ricard> pero puede ser debido a la cpu que por eso no me de 1600mhz?
<ivedci89-desktop> lshw
<ivedci89-desktop> y la cpu o la mother...
<ricard> porque estoy pensando en comprar una cpu nueva
<ricard> que alcanza 1600mhz
<ivedci89-desktop> tuve el caso de una compu con procesador de 3GHz intel... pero bus de datos de 400MHz ... le puse una memoria que podia volar a unos 667MHz ... te imaginas?... nunca pude llevarla a sus posibles 667 siempre funciono a 400
<ivedci89-desktop> (esto desde windows con todos los drivers)
<ricard> pero la placa base me dice en sus especificaciones que alcanza 1600mhz,en canvio la cpu solo 1333mhz
<ricard> puede ser eso
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora si se te entiende... pues el cpu posiblemente limite en ciertas operaciones la velocidad, pero si la base es compatible las transacciones de informacion serán a esa V 1600
<ricard> no la bios me marca como maximo 1400mhz
<ricard> entonces crees que puede ser la cpu
<ivedci89-desktop> no sé para que quieres semejante velocidad, pero en general cuando una RAM ya va por encima de los 1000MHz ya es muy rápida...
<ivedci89-desktop> yo tengo reloj: 1280MHz y esta PC vuela che... y me suele hasta desencriptar wifis imaginate
<ricard> pero puede ser que si camvio el procesador a uno que va a 1600mhz se me solucione el problema?
<ivedci89-desktop> http://www.svcommunity.org/forum/hardware-electronico/quien-me-aclara-esta-duda/
<ricard> ivedci89-desktop, que opinas?
<ivedci89-desktop> yo le pondria un cpu con bus de 1600
<ivedci89-desktop> pero te quedará a 1400
<ivedci89-desktop> por causa de la mobo
<ricard> y automaticamente en la bios me saldran esos 1600mhz
<spectrum> solo hace falta un tipo de ram , no rs bueno mezclar frequencias en la ram.
<ivedci89-desktop> (tal vez me equivoque) pero a mi entender son tres cosas CPU, MOTHER, y MEMORIA. La más lenta de ellas te limitará la velocidad final del sistema... recuerdo cuando usaba windows, en panel de control sistema habia un numero e indicaba la experiencia final del usuario y ahi te explicaba esto que te digo... lo mas lento limita al resto.
<ricard> o sea que la cpu me limita la placa base no?
<ivedci89-desktop> (11:42:07) ricard: no la bios me marca como maximo 1400mhz
<ricard> pero puede ser debido a la cpu
<ricard> no crees?
<ivedci89-desktop> ricard, relee todo tienes la info disponible... esto no es la iglesia, es matematica y electronica.
<ricard> ivedci89-desktop, pero no crees que puede ser debido a la cpu
<ivedci89-desktop> el  mas lento, limita al resto.
<ricard> o sea la cpu limita a la placa base porque es el mas lento
<ivedci89-desktop> Goooooool!
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D
<ricard> entonces si canvio la cpu por una que vaya a 1600mhz se me solucionara el problema?
<ricard> ahora mi placa base marca como maximo 1400mhz de velocidad ram pero la cpu esta limitada a 1333mhz,si canvio la cpu por una nueva que vaya a 1600mhz se me solucionara el problema?
<ricard> GridCube, que opinas?
<GridCube> puede ser
<GridCube> no tengo ni idea, pero es posible
<ricard> gracias
<ricard> adios
<x23> hola, tengo un problema de permisos
<x23> drwx------ 3 x23 x23 8.0K jul 25 12:41 fotos/
<x23> quisiera tener rwx en todo
<x23> hice chmod 777 -R fotos/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<hagbardVala> Hola
<horacio> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-26
<pedrozgz> buenas noches.. quien esta por aqui aun hoy? privado
<Guest67752> buenas noches ubunteros
<ricard> hola si la cpu limita la velocidad de la ram a 1333mhz,puede ser que por eso no me salga en una placa base que admite 1600mhz solo 1400mhz
<ricard> alguien sabe algo?
<ricard> alguien sabe si al estar limitada la cpu a 1333mhz de ram ,puede ser por eso que no suba de 1400mhz la placa base?
<tresmundos> Hola estimados amigos, alguien sabe de algun repositorio donde pueda bajar el jscalibrator
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Guillermo> hola?¿
<Guillermo> alguien quie me pudiera dar asesoria, sobre una duda que tengo?¿
<Guillermo> jejeje nadie xD
<Guillermo> ?¿
<Guillermo> alguien, a quien le pueda realizar unas preguntas sobre comando "top"?¿
<Guillermo> ?¿
<GridCube> !alguien | Guillermo
<kubot> Guillermo: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Guillermo> bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente, al utilizar el comando top, me despliega mucha informacion del sistema, lo que me interesa saber es que si puedo hacer que solo me muestro solo ciertos datos, de los que muestra en su totalidad, por ejemplo que solo me muestre cuanto tiempo a estado en uso el sistema o cuanta memoria utiliza cierto proceso
<Guillermo> no quiero que me resuelvan el problema, solo si me pueden dar alguna sugerencia de como utilizar ese comando para que solo me despliegue informacion en especifica
<ghytr> http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/1/top/
<Guillermo> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-25
<javier_> hola buenos diasç
<galopax1> buenas... :-)
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-26
<Tiffon> nas
<administrador> alguien sabe como cambiar la pantalla de inicio de usuarios
<administrador> para que me salgan todos los usuarios
<uruk7> hola gente
<uruk7> alguien sabe cual es la ultima version estable de ubuntu?
<sapucai> hola a todos por el canal.
<sapucai> por una consulta, por favor.
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar primero...
<sapucai> hay cortafuegos para mi os?
<mimecar> sí pero no está activado por defecto
<sapucai> como hago para activarlo?
<mimecar> https://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/protege-ubuntu-en-redes-publicas-con-cortafuegos/
<sapucai> veo que en mi os no hay gestor, puede ser asi?
<mimecar> ¿no te aparece ufw?
<Mikelevel> usas ubuntu?
<mimecar> eso es lo primero :p
<sapucai> gracias, ya copie los comandos en la teerminal. pero no veo como a aprecia een el min17
<Mikelevel> mint no es ubuntu
<sapucai> acá en mi ku 15 como aparece?
<mimecar> no tiene que aparecer
<mimecar> ufw es el interfaz de consola y con el primer comando lo activas
<sapucai> osea que cuaando entro a navegar voy a la terminal y tipeo el comando que dice ayi....
<mimecar> el comando para ver el estado
<mimecar> aunque lo normal es que al navegar no tengas peticiones de conexión a tu equipo
<sapucai> gracias aaamigos y a toda la comunidad, lo mio es muy limitado pero aprendo mucho de apoco por aqui.
<sapucai> muchas graacias.
<rootsandculture> hola
<rootsandculture> no logro configurar correctamente la pantalla de inicio de Ubuntu, se ve distorcionada
<rootsandculture> https://db.tt/V5nZhAxx
<rootsandculture> luego de instalar los drivers nvidia privativos
<rootsandculture> segui estos pasos, el phymouth ahora se ve pero no logro configurarlo en la resolucion correcta al monitor
<rootsandculture> http://eos-snippets.blogspot.com.ar/2013/10/fix-boot-screen-plymouth-after.html
<rootsandculture> con los drivers libres q vienen por defecto se ve bien
<rootsandculture> como puedo solucionarlo?
<rootsandculture> nadie sabe que puede pasar?
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-27
<m0rf3o> Saludos, acabo de instalar ubuntu 14.04lts en una laptop, ya se que es una versión atrás pero planeo actualizarla
<m0rf3o> El detalle es que se conecta al wifi, pero no puedo navegar, ya intenté hacer ping a otras maquinas de la red y no lo hace, o se tarda una vida en hacerlo
<juangalvez_> hola
<noside> saludos alguien me puede dar una ayuda?
<mimecar> noside, pregunta y ya te contestarán
<noside> instale un paquete .tar el cual no me ejecuto , como lo desinstalo?
<mimecar> depende, esos archivos normalmente llevan código fuente
<mimecar> se instalan con sudo make install
<mimecar> pero para borrarlos depende de si está preparado
<noside> los instale con / && ./install
<mimecar> lee el archivo README que vendrá en el tar
<noside> ahy esta el remove?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ahí están las instrucciones (si  tiene) para eliminarlo
<noside> se supone que el README esta dentro de la carpeta que descomprime o en una sub carpeta?
<noside> no lo veo
<noside> la pregunta es hay un comando para remover ? remove purge ext..
<mimecar> depende de como esté preparado el código fuente
<mimecar> lo has instalado sin pasar por el gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> ¿ya has leído el archivo README?
<noside> el problema es que no veo el README..
<mimecar> busca en la página del archivo
<noside> baje el archivo tar. lo descomprimi y instale cd PacketTracer53/ && ./install
<noside> cd PacketTracer53/ && ./install
<noside> con ese comando
<Xago> ubuntu no corre bien con 4 Gb de memoria? :o
<Xago> o tengo algo mal configurado!
<mimecar> noside, en la página del archivo te tiene que decir como eliminarlo
<Xago> estoy corriendo gnome para hacerlo más ágil...pero nada
<mimecar> Xago, debería ir
<Xago> anda con 3.5 y free 394Mb
<Xago> abro dos navegadores, un par de archivos y ya se pone lentísimo
<noside> mimecar , en la pagina de donde descarque ?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> de  algún sitio has  sacado la forma de instalarlo
<Xago> mimecar, puedes mirar esto? http://pastebin.com/U3LBeKEi
<mimecar> Xago, comprueba con top las aplicaciones que están gastando memoria
<noside> baje desde aquie
<noside> aqui http://www.cs.rpi.edu/~kotfid/packettracer/
<noside> instale con cd PacketTracer53/ && ./install
<Xago> mimecar, top http://pastebin.com/F6jBjQJW
<mimecar> Xago, usar Chrome no es buena idea
<Xago> :-o
<Xago> cuál recomiendas?
<Xago> y pq? :-o
<mimecar> firefox consume menos
<Xago> pero recuerdas que se me pega con cierta frecuencia?
<mimecar> mira el consumo de la memoria de Chrome y lo sabrás
<noside> chromium
<noside> instala chromium desde el software de ubuntu
<Xago> mejor chromium que chrome ...eso?
<noside> si
<mimecar> noside, se "instala" en la carpeta del usuario
<mimecar> si lo lanzas como usuario normal
<noside> cuando intale por terminal me dijo que instapara en opt/
<mimecar> entonces lo estás lanzando con sudo
<mimecar> parece que sólo puedes instalar
<noside> no luego que instale fuy a la barra y no corrio
<mimecar> ¿te has leído el FAQ del programa?
<noside> no
<mimecar> ahí vienen algunas dudas
<mimecar> aparte tendrás que ver como funciona la aplicación
<noside> hace tiempo la instale y todo bien
<noside> pero esta no me funciona.. no se si el pakete esta corompido o que
<mimecar> ¿da error el instalador?
<noside> osea se isntala lo que no corre
<noside> Failed to execute child process "PacketTracer6" (No such file or directory)
<mimecar> ¿cumples las dependencias?
<noside> xago has intentado bajar otro entorno que no sea gnome como xfce?
<noside> mimecar gracias a un no veo como pero la intencion cuenta
<mimecar> comprueba que cumples las dependencias
<noside> como hago eso
<mimecar> buscando información en la web de Cisco
<mimecar> aparte del FAQ tienen que decir los requisitos mínimos
<noside> estoy bajando otra version a ver ,,, que pas
<noside> pasa
<mimecar> o busca en Google el error tal cual te sale
<Xago> noside, en otro laptop antiguo usé xfce, pero me costó mucho acostumbrarme a ese ambiente
<noside> es mas simple que gnome
<noside> yo tengo 2gb instale linux lite 3.0
<noside> y me corre muy bien
<Xago> noside, linux lite?
<noside> si
<Xago> no lo conozco
<noside> busca info
<noside> puedes ver videos en youtube
<noside> mimecar
<Guest16595> hola
<Guest16595> alguien aqui que sepa sobre ufw
<Guest16595> y sea un experto e.e
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-28
<noside> siempre esto es tan tranquilo?
<jucam> HOla
<jucam> Soy nuevo en Ubuntu Mate
<jucam> Acepto sugerencias y ayuda
<uruk> para descargar recursivamente con wget en una ftp cual es el subcomando correcto?
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-29
<uruk7> hola ,gente aparte de bash para manipular strings y añadirlos a nuevos ficheros que lenguaje de programacion me recomendais?
<mimecar> Python
<uruk7> python es bueno como php?
<mimecar> está orientado a otro tipo de aplicaciones
<mimecar> pero puede usarse para aplicaciones Web
<uruk7> toque python hae tiempo , me gusto muy matematico eso si
<uruk7> para capturar strings y crear tus propias bases de datos apartir de esos strings python es efectivo?
<mimecar> sí
<uruk7> que debo instalar entonces mimecar para utilizar python que recomiendas?
<mimecar> ya lo tienes todo instalado
<uruk7> jajaja vale perdon entonces donde debo ir o que guia puedo utilizar que sea la correcta?
<mimecar> con escribir "python" ya lo estás usando
<mimecar> puedes usar algún IDE si el programa es medianamente complejo
<uruk7> eso que iDE me recomientdas?
<mimecar> Komodo está bien
<mimecar> también deberías poder usar eclipse o netbeans
<mimecar> he usado Python pero no para cosas grandes
<uruk7> cosas grandes como que?
<uruk7> ostias he puesto python y me aparece >>> como salgo de aqui?
<mimecar> aplicaciones que reciban datos por el puerto serie y los manden a una base de datos o un servidor Web
<mimecar> has entrado en el interprete de Python
<mimecar> 'exit'
<uruk7> vale
<uruk7> que tal es golang?
<mimecar> Go no se usa tanto
<uruk7> he oido que puedes decidir que operaciones utiliza un nucleo de la cpu y otras operaciones que funciones con otro nucleo es cierto?
<mimecar> en Go? no lo sé
<mimecar> esas funciones se notan en algoritmos que se puedan ejecutar en paralelo
<mimecar> en programación sin hilos no se nota
<uruk7> que utilizas para cosas grandes?
<mimecar> java o c++
<uruk7> tambien funcionan con komodo?
<mimecar> no
<uruk7> netbeans
<mimecar> para Java sí
<uruk7> supongo que con c++ puedes hacer todo y mas
<uruk7> bueno no se por que decidirme estoy entre java y python , c++ seria demasiado largo para llegar donde quiero llegar
<mimecar> para lo que necesitas, Python
<uruk7> humm supongo que podre utiliza python desde el servidor
<uruk7> bueno alguna guia que este bien mimecar y ya no te molesto mas
<mimecar> en la Web de Python tienes mucha información www.python.org
<mimecar> también está bien https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjN5ILbmJnOAhVLCsAKHQ5rBAQQFggeMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww1.ceit.es%2Fasignaturas%2FInformat1%2Fayudainf%2Faprendainf%2FProgramar%2FProgramar.pdf&usg=AFQjCNFzSC25G_7gqyP45gjnaPJ6Gi8v0g&sig2=49o8zZWflfqctBi9Ao04VQ
<mimecar> dichoso google
<mimecar> http://www1.ceit.es/asignaturas/Informat1/ayudainf/aprendainf/Programar/Programar.pdf
<uruk7> jajaja ok , voy a ello
<uruk7> esas que m,e has enviado es para lenguajes en general ,
<uruk7> me voy a python
<uruk7> hola me baje komodo pero me da el siguiente error -> http://pastebin.com/raw/DjELHdYS
<mimecar> estará el archivo corrupto
<uruk7> ostias el komodo es trial?
<mimecar> me suena que tenía una versión gratuita
<uruk7> ah ya lo veo el komodo edit
<uruk7> es el mismo que me baje,
<uruk7> que decias que era corrupto
<uruk7> vaya beuno probar el netbeans
<uruk7> ninja ide a ver que tal este
<soulez> buenas
<salapin> buenas soulez
<gabriel> Hola. Que tal? Me compré una Dell Inspirion 15 que viene con dos placas de video. Una Intel interna que el sistema toma por defecto y una AMD Radeon. Cómo hago para que los juegos trabajen con la AMD y no con la Intel?
<gabriel> Otra pregunta. ¿Cómo se puede conectar un SmarTV como segundo monitor por WIFI en linux
<gabriel> ?
<gabriel> ¿Hay alguien acá?
<n-iCe> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-30
<gabriel> Hola. Que tal? Me compré una Dell Inspirion 15 que viene con dos placas de video. Una Intel interna que el sistema toma por defecto y una AMD Radeon. Cómo hago para que los juegos trabajen con la AMD y no con la Intel?
<gabriel> ¿Alguien sabe de donde sacar recetas de cocina para agregar al gestor Gourmet?
<n-iCe> ni idea
<n-iCe> pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<n-iCe> intenta
<gabriel> O yo estoy muy confundido o el comentario de 'n -ice' no tiene sentido. ¿No estamos en el canal ubuntu-es acaso?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> ah sí jaja
<gabriel> ja
<Tiffon> nas
<mimecar> hola Tiffon
<nekroide_> Buenas!!
<nekroide_> necisito una mano con mi ubunut..
<nekroide_> hay alguien por aca?
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-31
 * icemodding hola!
<gabriel> Hola. Que tal? Me compré una Dell Inspirion 15 que viene con dos placas de video. Una Intel interna que el sistema toma por defecto y una AMD Radeon. Cómo hago para que los juegos o aplicaciones gráficas trabajen con la AMD y no con la Intel?
<sirix> gabriel: en la bios selecciona la grafica que quieres usar
<gabriel> <sirix> Gracias por la idea pero esa sería la última opción. La máquina vino con Windows se supone que ya configurada y la placa de video integrada no estába desabilitada en la bios. Eso me hace suponer que se tiene que poder resolver por soft. No es práctico tener que reiniciar y entrar al setup cada vez que quiera cambiar de placa.
<sirix> gabriel: no creo, ese tipo de cosas, debes de cambiarla en la bios, no con el OS
<sirix> Y MAS EN UN DELL QUE TIENE TANTAS OPCIONES
<sirix> disulpa las mayusculas
<gabriel> <sirix> Bueno gracias
<mimecar> ¿has probado con el driver privativo de AMD?
<mimecar> en windows es el que se usa para elegir la tarjeta gráfica
<sirix> gabriel: suerte, por cierto, las bios actuales de dell, son bien simples, muy graficas
<gabriel> <mimecar> No probé por que me pareció leer que ya no son soportadas en linux las AMD. Es así? Hay un módulo radeon que la controla y la detectó sola.
<gabriel> <sirix> Si, no es por que le tenga miedo a la BIOS. Sino por practicidad
<sirix> ok
<gabriel> <sirix> Gracias nuevamente
<sirix> gabriel: de nada, que estes bien
<mimecar> ahora estarás usando el driver libre
<mimecar> dependiendo del modelo tienes paquetes para Ubuntu 16.04
<mimecar> no sé si el driver libre te permitirá seleccionar la tarjeta primaria
<mimecar> hola phablet
<gabriel> Bueno tengo que ir. Saludos y gracias
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-24
<boottella> buenas noches
<boottella> es posible instalar ubuntu desde windows ?
<mr-jules> Si
<mr-jules> Si mal no recuerdo esta en la windows 10 store.
<t0n1> Este año la Python Conference de Argentina se realiza en Cordoba  hay tiempo hasta el 31 de julio para presentar las charlas.
<t0n1> Aqui las pueden subir:
<t0n1> ar.pycon.org
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-25
<joanrubirosa> hola, necesito ayuda uso LinuxMint y necesito instalar el java, soy nuevo en linux
<Zer017> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-26
<Zer017> hi
<pacer> hola
<pacer> alguien sabe como instalar canaon pixma g3100 en ubuntu 16.04
<pacer> aloooo
<pacer> alguien sabe como instalar canaon pixma g3100 en ubuntu 16.04
<pacer> alguien sabe como instalar canaon pixma g3100 en ubuntu 16.04
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-27
<DarkPsydeLord> hola alguien sabe como preparar tortillas de nopal?
<Zer017> hola mundo
<Zer017> alguien aqui
<DarkPsydeLord> def answer(question): if question="alguien" then answer="NO" return answer
<Zer017> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> Zer017, hola
<DarkPsydeLord> ALO alguien sabe un buen programa para hacer stream de publicidad y anuncios como esos que tienen en las terminales de avion o autobus? o como lo que tienen en restaurantes de comida rapida?
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-30
<mimecar> buenas tardes..
<xubuntu06i> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-23
<zuhaitz> hola debianitas
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-24
<dr7tbien> buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-25
<Guest59559> hola
<Guest59559> }
<noseasasi> perdonen todos....
<xubuntu91d> Buen dia, disculpen hace unas semanas instale xubuntu 18.04 32 bits, lamentablemente no me deja actualizar ningun paquete y me da error con los repositorios
 * acacio pasen linda noche  y sean felices , que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras nos e lelga lejos ☀
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-26
<Chullachaky> Compañeros alguien realizo un bloque local en una pc que tiene ubuntu
<Chullachaky> bloqueo de paginas web, claro está
<Chullachaky> ??
<msalvatore> quieres bloquear paginas specificas o todos?
<Chullachaky> especificas
<Chullachaky> facebook y youtube
<Chullachaky> no tengo equipamiento para colocar un firewall
<Chullachaky> entonces me gustaría bloquearlo de forma local, pero no quiero por el etc host .. no saben de algun otro metodo
<msalvatore> Solo por uno pc or por todos en la red?
<msalvatore> Si es por todos, puedes usar OpenDNS.
<msalvatore> O algo como pihole.
<msalvatore> Si controlas el DNS, puedes controlar quales sitas las pcs pueden resolver.
<msalvatore> https://pi-hole.net/
<msalvatore> https://www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/
<Chullachaky> si  es 2 computadoras que tienen internet, pero mis usuarios solo el face o el youtube
<Chullachaky> y medicen q les bloquee solo esaspaginas
<msalvatore> Creo que OpenDNS es lo mejor, pero tambien puedes installar plugins en el navegador. La problema es que los usarios pueden instalar otro navegador.
<Chullachaky> si use los plugins pero luego lo saben deshabilitar
<msalvatore> tambien, es possible que los usarios cambie el plugin.
<Chullachaky> no lo eliminan porque saben que me doy cuenta
<MrTulias> o/
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-27
<Tarrasquero> o/
<Aaron> //
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-28
 * acacio hola
 * acacio pasen linda noite , que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
<cousteau`> ¿¿este canal existe??  ahora me entero
<cousteau`> er
<cousteau`> ...os juro que cuando entré se llamaba #Xubuntu-es
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-29
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-22
<n-iCe> Buenas
<n-iCe> Wow
<n-iCe> muy poca gente
<Gosset> yes
<n-iCe> Pensé habría muchos
<n-iCe> Cómo estás Gosset?
<n-iCe> Estoy pensando en instalar Ubuntu.
<Gosset> adelante
<Gosset> no estoy con Ubuntu Mate
<n-iCe> es que compré laptop nueva
<n-iCe> viene con win10
<n-iCe> también me sorprendió lo mejorado que está
<Gosset> win10 está bien
<Kumool> #debian-es tiene mas gente
<n-iCe> pero hay netsplit?
<n-iCe> o así siempre es el canal
<Kumool> ??
<Gosset> Debian es para los más valientes
<Gosset> no n-iCe
<Kumool> los netsplits no tienen que ver con los canales, eso pasa con el servidor
<Kumool> debian es super facil
<n-iCe> pero si un servidor en el que yo estoy está caído
<Kumool> es mas estable que buntu
<Gosset> really
<n-iCe> veré solo la gente conectada a ese servidor en el canal
<Kumool> lo que pasa es que si quieres algo de esta epoca, tiene que usar los backports
<n-iCe> He estado pensando si instalar ubuntu o debian
<Kumool> pero si toca hacer alguna pregunta, estas mejor alla
<Gosset> pero n-iCe
<Kumool> ninguno, vete con freebsd
<n-iCe> Usé archlinux por años
<Gosset> estás familiazado con Linux?
<Gosset> ah
<n-iCe> pero me da flojera configurar todo
<n-iCe> en esta nueva laptop
<n-iCe> quiero algo sencillo y bonitio
<n-iCe> bonito
<n-iCe> pero no quiero quedarme con win10
<Gosset> hombre, más fácil que Ubuntu...
<n-iCe> no me disgusta, pero no me siento en casa
<Kumool> pues, buntu es la mejor opcion
<Kumool> xubuntu
<n-iCe> Ya estoy pasando ubuntu a mi usb
<n-iCe> es una laptop con buenos recursos
<n-iCe> supongo ubuntu vendrá bien
<Gosset> lo que me j*** de Ubuntu es el Gnome
<Kumool> gnome no esta bueno para laptops, tienes que usar lubuntu o xubuntu
<Gosset> lo mataron
<n-iCe> enserio?
<Kumool> ???
<n-iCe> :o
<n-iCe> por qué
<Gosset> se cargaron la metáfora de escritorio clásica
<Kumool> gnome siempre ha sido una mierda Gosset
<Gosset> los paneles etc.
<n-iCe> yo amaba gnome2
<Gosset> y yo
<n-iCe> entonces ya no usa unity?
<Gosset> con gnome3 no puedes ni siquiera añadir paneles
<Gosset> es de locos
<Gosset> no
<Gosset> 18 usa gnome
<n-iCe> a ver, ya se instaló ubuntu en mi usb
<n-iCe> déjanme reiniciar, vuelvo
<n-iCe> en ubuntu
<Gosset> espera
<n-iCe> dime dime
<Gosset> es UEFI?
<Gosset> yo tuve problemas
<Gosset> tienes que activar algo en la
<n-iCe> ahora averiguaremos jaja
<n-iCe> bvrb
<Gosset> BIOS
<n-iCe> brb
<Gosset> ok
<Gosset> si el portátil es nuevo tendrá problemas con la Bios
<Gosset> por lo del UEFI
<Kumool> UEFI es una MIER
<Kumool> que se quede con windows
<Kumool> puedes configurarlo para que sea rapido
<Kumool> es mas
<Kumool> yo en el linux, lo menos que e podido que baje de consumo de elec es como 28w, pero en win llegue a 21
<Kumool> y 18 cuando apague el wifi
<n-iCe> Volví
<n-iCe> QUE LINDO ESTÁ UBUNTU HAHAHAHA
<n-iCe> Me gustó en la instalación diera la opción de una instalación mínima
<n-iCe> Listo, ya está instalado Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> Muy rápido con un disco SSD
<Kumool> xfce
<Kumool> xfce
<Kumool> usalo
<Kumool> esta bueno
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-24
<Gosset> hola
<Gosset> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme
<Gosset> https://imgur.com/XsixitZ
<Gosset> el area blanca no es clicable
<Gosset> es Ubuntu Mate,
<Gosset> en Ubuntu Gnome el tema Adwaita va muy bien para cerrar ventanas
<Gosset> pero en Mate no hay manera
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-25
<n-iCe> Pues creo voy a volver a Ubuntu
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> Cómo andan
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-26
<fortinux> Hola a tod@s
<fortinux> hola a tod@s
<n-iCe> hi
<weonrandom> wooolas
<weonrandom> :D
<sk11p3r> Hola a todos,
<sk11p3r> soy nuevo en IRC.
<sk11p3r> Aqui se puede hablar de temas relacionados a Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-21
<wako89> hola algun experto en hacking de psvita?
<wako89> hola hay alguine q conteste?
<wako89> hola?
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-23
<kalidollar> hola
<kalidollar> soy nuevo
<kalidollar> usando este tipo de chats
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-24
 * acacio- pasen linmda noche , mañana mais👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-25
<dak_m> Salud!
